# JP for Governor.



## VoteJP

Greetings.

I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.

Campaign website is HERE.

The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.

My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.

Democrats rock!


----------



## RoseRed

OH GOOD LORD!!!


----------



## huntr1

RoseRed said:


> OH GOOD LORD!!!


----------



## Animal

I guess ambition is the last refuge of failure.


----------



## DipStick

Oh boy, here we go again!!!


----------



## S4B

VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.
> 
> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> Democrats rock!


I nominate Andy Marquis to be your pick for Lt. Gov.


----------



## mAlice

*standing with mic*

So, J.P.   Tell us just exactly what recommendations you'd make to reform and improve the child support system and its vast inequities.


----------



## Dupontster

..........

Oh no here we go again....


----------



## Vince

Would someone please show this azz#### the way out.


----------



## RoseRed

Vince said:


> Would someone please show this azz#### the way out.



Oh come on Vince.  Just think of all the upcoming delusional comedy we get to look forward to!


----------



## Velocity26

VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the local fruitcake. My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*Chief Fruitcake*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> Democrats will vote for anybody!


I love this guy!


----------



## Pete

Movin on up to the deluxe elected office in the skyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Dye Tied

Vince said:


> Would someone please show this azz#### the way out.



Maybe he's searching for a first lady for the office.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



mAlice said:


> *standing with mic*
> 
> So, J.P.   Tell us just exactly what recommendations you'd make to reform and improve the child support system and its vast inequities.



  Hi mA, and I just love questions.

The very first and foremost thing to do to improve the child support system would be to order a full scale pardon and immediate release of all parents in any jail for child support. 

That is simply a matter of priorities.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> Hi mA, and I just love questions.
> 
> The very first and foremost thing to do to improve the child support system would be to order a full scale pardon and immediate release of all parents in any jail for child support.
> 
> That is simply a matter of priorities.



Let the games begin!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JP, I don't mean to disrespect you as the future Governor of MD, but when they found the homeless guy in the flattops dead, we were all hoping it was you.


----------



## Vince

VoteJP said:


> Hi mA, and I just love questions.
> 
> The very first and foremost thing to do to improve the child support system would be to order a full scale pardon and immediate release of all parents in any jail for child support.
> 
> That is simply a matter of priorities.


So I guess that means you don't care about the kids or their mothers.  And it probably gets you released from jail also.


----------



## mAlice

VoteJP said:


> Hi mA, and I just love questions.
> 
> The very first and foremost thing to do to improve the child support system would be to order a full scale pardon and immediate release of all parents in any jail for child support.
> 
> That is simply a matter of priorities.




How would a pardon and release improve the current child support system?


----------



## Vince

mAlice said:


> How would a pardon and release improve the current child support system?


He has to get himself released from jail before he can assume duties as governor.


----------



## sunflower

SoMDGirl42 said:


> JP, I don't mean to disrespect you as the future Governor of MD, but when they found the homeless guy in the flattops dead, we were all hoping it was you.


 

Oh come on now.. Isn't that a little harsh.. Wishing someone dead....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

sunflower said:


> Oh come on now.. Isn't that a little harsh.. Wishing someone dead....



I didn't wish him dead, they found the person dead already. It was just wishful thinking that it was him and not some innocent homeless person.


----------



## Pete

Good luck JPC


----------



## oldman

JP, can I suggest paying for a web site.  Your free one popped up with an add by Google saying McDonnel for Governor.


----------



## Rommey

So a candidate presents himself here and its someone no one ever heard of before. He posts a link to his campaign site, so I decide to at least take a look and see what he has to offer.

"The one and the most important platform position by JP Cusick is to reform the Child Support system."

The ONE platform position...out of all the problems in this state...this is the ONE platform position.

Here's a clue "Mr. Next Governor of Maryland": Child Support System reform is number 999 out of 1000. 

Besides, any candidate that puts a link to a Michael Jackson YouTube video (that has been removed) on his official website can only be expected to be labeled the same way: Wacko.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



mAlice said:


> How would a pardon and release improve the current child support system?


  That is because we now have innocent parents in jail for child support when the parents have done nothing wrong and so releasing them immediately is the decent and just thing to do.

And every one of the parents (mothers and fathers) are all innocent, while the child support laws are all severely corrupt.

So that would be the foremost improvement that I could make first.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Rommey said:


> So a candidate presents himself here and its someone no one ever heard of before. He posts a link to his campaign site, so I decide to at least take a look and see what he has to offer.
> 
> "The one and the most important platform position by JP Cusick is to reform the Child Support system."
> 
> The ONE platform position...out of all the problems in this state...this is the ONE platform position.
> 
> Here's a clue "Mr. Next Governor of Maryland": Child Support System reform is number 999 out of 1000.
> 
> Besides, any candidate that puts a link to a Michael Jackson YouTube video (that has been removed) on his official website can only be expected to be labeled the same way: Wacko.



You're fairly new to this site huh? It won't take long to figure it out. Do a judicial search on his name.


----------



## RoseRed

Rommey said:


> So a candidate presents himself here and its someone no one ever heard of before. He posts a link to his campaign site, so I decide to at least take a look and see what he has to offer.
> 
> "The one and the most important platform position by JP Cusick is to reform the Child Support system."
> 
> The ONE platform position...out of all the problems in this state...this is the ONE platform position.
> 
> Here's a clue "Mr. Next Governor of Maryland": Child Support System reform is number 999 out of 1000.
> 
> Besides, any candidate that puts a link to a Michael Jackson YouTube video (that has been removed) on his official website can only be expected to be labeled the same way: Wacko.


Were you around here the last time he ran for office?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Pete said:


> Good luck JPC



  Well thank you Pete.

And now I have to take back all the awful things I said about you.


----------



## Pete

VoteJP said:


> Well thank you Pete.
> 
> And now I have to take back all the awful things I said about you.



No need, I still think you are a complete and total moron and a waste of human skin, but you are ambitious......oblivious but ambitious.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> No need, I still think you are a complete and total moron and a waste of human skin, but you are ambitious......oblivious but ambitious.



   :gaspingforbreath:


----------



## sunflower

VoteJP said:


> That is because we now have innocent parents in jail for child support when the parents have done nothing wrong and so releasing them immediately is the decent and just thing to do.
> 
> And every one of the parents (mothers and fathers) are all innocent, while the child support laws are all severely corrupt.
> 
> So that would be the foremost improvement that I could make first.


 

Are these parents in Jail because they didn't have and wouldn't work to pay child support? I understand stuff happens and maybe sometimes people get behind but if the parents aren't working to pay it then they deserve to be in jail.. Now my issue is if they have been working and got laid off and got behind until they found work again those parents shouldn't be jailed.. 


So my question is: Are you trying to free the deadbeats that don't/wont work?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

The village idiot returns.

Have you  gotten off welfare and disability payments yet? Got your own computer and Internet service, or are you still using the library's computers that we, the people that pay taxes, pay for?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sunflower said:


> Are these parents in Jail because they didn't have and wouldn't work to pay child support? I understand stuff happens and maybe sometimes people get behind but if the parents aren't working to pay it then they deserve to be in jail.. Now my issue is if they have been working and got laid off and got behind until they found work again those parents shouldn't be jailed..
> 
> 
> So my question is: Are you trying to free the deadbeats that don't/wont work?



He is a former deadbeat. That is why he is so hard over on releasing deadbeats from jail. He didn't like being incarcerated.


----------



## Rommey

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You're fairly new to this site huh? It won't take long to figure it out. Do a judicial search on his name.





RoseRed said:


> Were you around here the last time he ran for office?


Well, obviously there's something I missed. Can someone give me the Cliff Notes?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



sunflower said:


> Are these parents in Jail because they didn't have and wouldn't work to pay child support? I understand stuff happens and maybe sometimes people get behind but if the parents aren't working to pay it then they deserve to be in jail.. Now my issue is if they have been working and got laid off and got behind until they found work again those parents shouldn't be jailed..
> 
> 
> So my question is: Are you trying to free the deadbeats that don't/wont work?


  I say we must finally recognize that if (only if) there are any parents (mothers or fathers) that refused to work as their way of not paying child support then that means that (or those) parent(s) are doing some honest civil disobedience and if any of the parents actually did go to jail refusing to pay their child support then I would want to meet such a parent and shake their hand for standing on righteous ground.

But I do not believe there is even one (not even 1) parent in jail for refusing to work.

I see that claim as just a slander and a lie to justify the huge injustice going on.

And truly if there is just one (or more) then I want to meet them.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hi JPC and welcome back!  

(Now you have to take back all those things you said about me, too  )

JPC, if I were a Democrat, I would vote for you over Martin O'Malley.  Seriously.  I will take releasing the deadbeat dads over being taxed to death any day.


----------



## vraiblonde

Rommey said:


> Well, obviously there's something I missed. Can someone give me the Cliff Notes?



I'm sure JPC will be re-capping just fine here in the next few weeks.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Rommey said:


> Well, obviously there's something I missed. Can someone give me the Cliff Notes?



Hi Rom,

I ran for the Maryland Legislature district 29B in 2006 and got 13% of the primary vote.

Then in 2008 I ran for the US Congress 5th District and I got 17% of that primary vote.

And 17% means over 19,000 votes for JP.  

So now I run for Governor 2010.


----------



## sunflower

VoteJP said:


> I say we must finally recognize that if (only if) there are any parents (mothers or fathers) that refused to work as their way of not paying child support then that means that (or those) parent(s) are doing some honest civil disobedience and if any of the parents actually did go to jail refusing to pay their child support then I would want to meet such a parent and shake their hand for standing on righteous ground.
> 
> But I do not believe there is even one (not even 1) parent in jail for refusing to work.
> 
> I see that claim as just a slander and a lie to justify the huge injustice going on.
> 
> And truly if there is just one (or more) then I want to meet them.


 

Well you wont get my vote.. GL though Sir...  You must be blind to not see that those parents that are in Jail WONT pay because either they WONT work or other excuses they give ... NO lies Sir just the truth and the facts.. Go sit in a court room one day for child support and see for yourself!!!


----------



## RoseRed

Rommey said:


> Well, obviously there's something I missed. Can someone give me the Cliff Notes?



http://forums.somd.com/members/jpc-sr.html

Pull up a chair and search his previous threads...


----------



## Animal

sunflower said:


> Go sit in a court room one day for child support and see for yourself!!!


He has, they called him "defendent".


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> Hi JPC and welcome back!


 Well thank you and I am happy to be back.

And my first critique is that I can not find the icon with the waving hand, like 


vraiblonde said:


> (Now you have to take back all those things you said about me, too  )


 You are correct, and yes I do take it all back.

Of course I also remember how you can get really REALLY angry some times. 


vraiblonde said:


> JPC, if I were a Democrat, I would vote for you over Martin O'Malley.  Seriously.  I will take releasing the deadbeat dads over being taxed to death any day.


 After I win in the primary (September) then you get to vote JP in the final General Election in November.


----------



## imatard

You sound like an intelligent man, i will vote for you.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Vince said:


> So I guess that means you don't care about the kids or their mothers.


  Well of course I care a lot about the kids and about the mothers and the whole family, but the corrupt child support hurts everyone involved.

We really have to seek out what "child support" really means, because having laws that break up the family unit and subsidizes broken families is not a healthy or productive way to help anyone.

I will bring big improvements to our laws.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



oldman said:


> JP, can I suggest paying for a web site.  Your free one popped up with an add by Google saying McDonnel for Governor.



   I happen to like "free" and free suits me just fine.

Also the State Board of Elections requires that I report my expenditures but free stuff I do not have to report.

And Bob McDonnel is a Virginia candidate and a conservative (R) so he can pop-up over my website any time and that is fine with me.

America the beautiful.


----------



## mAlice

VoteJP said:


> That is because we now have innocent parents in jail for child support when the parents have done nothing wrong and so releasing them immediately is the decent and just thing to do.
> 
> And every one of the parents (mothers and fathers) are all innocent, while the child support laws are all severely corrupt.
> 
> So that would be the foremost improvement that I could make first.



That still doesn't explain how it would improve the current system.  That is what we're trying to do, right?


----------



## luckystar

VoteJP said:


> Well of course I care a lot about the kids and about the mothers and the whole family, but the corrupt child support hurts everyone involved.
> 
> We really have to seek out what "child support" really means, because having laws that break up the family unit and subsidizes broken families is not a healthy or productive way to help anyone.
> 
> I will bring big improvements to our laws.



Aren't families involved with the child support system _already _broken up?  Hence, the reason child support must be paid - because there is no legal family unit left after divorce or something like that?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm with everyone else in your seeming to want to free deadbeats.  I mean, it's a waste to jail non-violent criminals, but they need to be punished for not supporting their children in some manner.  They played, they pay.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



2ndAmendment said:


> The village idiot returns.


  Hi 2A, 

so my understanding is that saying came from Sigmund Freud and he went on to say that the "village idiot" could be found in every little village preaching God and damnation and salvation which the villagers all hated to hear, and that is why the person was called an idiot by the villagers.


2ndAmendment said:


> Have you  gotten off welfare and disability payments yet?


  No, my disabilities are permanent for the rest of my life.

Even when I move into the Governor's mansion I will still need some accommodations for my disabilities.

And FYI, I do explain my disabilities on my campaign website page 2.


2ndAmendment said:


> Got your own computer and Internet service, or are you still using the library's computers that we, the people that pay taxes, pay for?


  Sure I got my own PC and DSL and other benefits too.


----------



## luckystar

Is this a joke?  This guy I mean, is he a joke?  Or is he really running?


----------



## RoseRed

luckystar said:


> Is this a joke?  This guy I mean, is he a joke?  Or is he really running?



Unfortunately, not.


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> I will bring big improvements to our laws.



Well, you certainly couldn't hurt them, that's for sure.

Now, here's my brilliant idea:

Tie the child support issue into Cash for Clunkers!  Tell custodial parents that you will give them $2000 to drop charges against the non-custodial person who should be paying child support.  That's more than they're getting while deadbeat is in jail, right?  So they should go for that.

"We'll give you cash for your clunker!"

Then deadbeat gets out of jail, and can go to work, which will put tax money back in the coffers - easily more than the $2000 the state paid bebe mama!  And actually what you might want to do is give deadbeat a savings account with, say, $10,000 in it.  That way he can pay off any future bebe mamas who might want to give him an issue.

Saving taxpayer dollars and keeping families together!


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



mAlice said:


> That still doesn't explain how it would improve the current system.  That is what we're trying to do, right?



  I meant that as only the very first step on Inauguration Day, but much more improving will need to follow.

And I do have limitations as I can not type very well and much of the improvements will need to be worked out with the Legislature so it is more complicated then easy, and it will be a lot of work for me to do.

The second best improvement would likely be to fire all the c/s agents throughout the State since they are hurting our society.

And I will explain more as time goes on but I do have to sleep and eat and do other stuff in between postings some times.

But improve the system we will do.


----------



## kwillia

VoteJP said:


> Then in 2008 I ran for the US Congress 5th District and I got 17% of that primary vote.



Yeah, but Toppick's Birthday thread was way longer than yours.


----------



## mAlice

VoteJP said:


> I meant that as only the very first step on Inauguration Day, but much more improving will need to follow.
> 
> And I do have limitations as I can not type very well and much of the improvements will need to be worked out with the Legislature so it is more complicated then easy, and it will be a lot of work for me to do.
> 
> The second best improvement would likely be to fire all the c/s agents throughout the State since they are hurting our society.
> 
> And I will explain more as time goes on but I do have to sleep and eat and do other stuff in between postings some times.
> 
> But improve the system we will do.




How do you plan to get dead beat parents to be financially responsible for their offspring?

Pretty direct question.  I expect a direct answer.


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> How do you plan to get dead beat parents to be financially responsible for their offspring?T



That's the beauty of it - they don't have to be!  The government has a ton of money and there's no reason why THEY can't pay for stuff.  Don't you remember?  If the kid has a roof over their head and some ramen once a day, they don't need anything else.  They are perfectly well cared for and making some poor schmuck cough up his hard earned money is just wrong.

I can't believe I'm the only person who remembers the line of thought...


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> That's the beauty of it - they don't have to be!  The government has a ton of money and there's no reason why THEY can't pay for stuff.  Don't you remember?  If the kid has a roof over their head and some ramen once a day, they don't need anything else.  They are perfectly well cared for and making some poor schmuck cough up his hard earned money is just wrong.
> 
> I can't believe I'm the only person who remembers the line of thought...



Hmm...you're right.  I don't remember the Ramen Noodle part.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



luckystar said:


> Aren't families involved with the child support system _already _broken up?  Hence, the reason child support must be paid - because there is no legal family unit left after divorce or something like that?


 The families do have troubles and complications, but we need laws that help to keep the family units together.

After the laws get involved then the family unit is not only broken-up because the laws destroy any possibility of reconciliation and so the breaking up is done by the laws now.


luckystar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm with everyone else in your seeming to want to free deadbeats.


 That is because you have been told the slander and it is a lie. The parents are not "deadbeats" as they are just mothers and fathers being mistreated by an ignorant set of laws.


luckystar said:


> I mean, it's a waste to jail non-violent criminals, but they need to be punished for not supporting their children in some manner.  They played, they pay.


 The children are all supported just fine, and if not then we would put the custodial into jail and take the kids.

Many say the separated parents need punished but they have done nothing wrong and nothing to be punished for.

That is why child support is really a parenting police and the parents in jail are all dead broke. If the parent had money or property then the law would seize it all, so only ONLY dead broke parents go to jail.

We really do need to start facing up to the realities and stop slandering parents.


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> Hmm...you're right.  I don't remember the Ramen Noodle part.


Well, cheese sandwich - whatever it was....


----------



## vraiblonde

JPC, if you put the custodial parent in jail for not providing for their child, what happens to the child?


----------



## Nucklesack

2ndAmendment said:


> He is a former deadbeat. That is why he is so hard over on releasing deadbeats from jail. He didn't like being incarcerated.



Wasnt his son a deadbeat also?


----------



## luckystar

VoteJP said:


> The families do have troubles and complications, but we need laws that help to keep the family units together.
> 
> After the laws get involved then the family unit is not only broken-up because the laws destroy any possibility of reconciliation and so the breaking up is done by the laws now.
> 
> That is because you have been told the slander and it is a lie. The parents are not "deadbeats" as they are just mothers and fathers being mistreated by an ignorant set of laws.



But the deadbeats are there.  The ones that don't support their children in any way, and often deny the fact that the child is even theirs, even after proven in a lab.

Are you saying you want to let these guys off the hook, too?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



mAlice said:


> How do you plan to get dead beat parents to be financially responsible for their offspring?
> 
> Pretty direct question.  I expect a direct answer.


 There really is just-no-such-thing as you describe.

That is all just propaganda and slander and not real.

There are no deadbeat parents, and no such responsibility, and the offspring need their real parents and not their parents' stolen money. 

The truth is far more simple than the slander.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> JPC, if you put the custodial parent in jail for not providing for their child, what happens to the child?


 I do not want to put any custodial into jail unless they commit a violent crime,

but as the law stands now the custodial can be put into jail for neglect.

And this would be another justification of not harassing the separated parents since if the custodial were to be abusive then the separated parent could be given custody.

But that is kind-of going off the track of child support reform.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



luckystar said:


> But the deadbeats are there.  The ones that don't support their children in any way, and often deny the fact that the child is even theirs, even after proven in a lab.
> 
> Are you saying you want to let these guys off the hook, too?


  It is my finding that each of all those parents are only trying to get away from the punitive child support enforcement and if you stop threatening those same parents (mothers and fathers) then those parents would be happy to embrace their own children.

The State has a huge big threat against the parents starting the day the child is born, and the parents are running away from the threats and it is not true that any of them run from their children.

Take away the threats and we will see a big improvement, and that would be real improvement indeed.


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> I do not want to put any custodial into jail unless they commit a violent crime,
> 
> but as the law stands now the custodial can be put into jail for neglect.
> 
> And this would be another justification of not harassing the separated parents since if the custodial were to be abusive then the separated parent could be given custody.
> 
> But that is kind-of going off the track of child support reform.



But if the separated parent is dead broke, then how will they provide for the child?  You're saying that parents get thrown in jail for being dead broke, not deadbeats.  What if both parents are dead broke?  Who provides for the child then?


----------



## vraiblonde

JPC, you're going to be facing these questions in the debates so you might as well work on your answers now.  

And I'll be honest - at least you DO answer the questions.  O'Malley and Steny never did that.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> But if the separated parent is dead broke, then how will they provide for the child?  You're saying that parents get thrown in jail for being dead broke, not deadbeats.  What if both parents are dead broke?  Who provides for the child then?


  If parents with a child is broke or just poor then they can get assistance from their family or from Churches and if they qualify then they can get public assistance.

There truly is no ethical logic in confronting poor parents.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

VoteJP said:


> After I win in the primary (September) then you get to vote JP in the final General Election in November.



More delusions of grandeur.


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> If parents with a child is broke or just poor then they can get assistance from their family or from Churches and if they qualify then they can get public assistance.





But you don't believe that there are just some people who run out on their kids, have plenty of money, but don't want to provide financially for their child?

Like, what if a guy makes $300,000 a year, but just doesn't want to pay child support?  Like, he wants a new house or boat or something instead?  What will you do about those guys?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

VoteJP said:


> Sure I got my own PC and DSL and other benefits too.



Paid for by us tax payers, right? If so, I want a refund. I don't support stupid.


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:


> More delusions of grandeur.



Shhh.  We're tweaking his platform.


----------



## bcp

You know, I voted for him in the last election just because I hated steny.
 and, I dont see much chance of any republican becoming governor of maryland next time around, and I hate omalley.

 so,
 JPC, first off welcome back, I always enjoy plucking your last nerve, great fun, greattttt fun.

 Now, here is the deal.
 You let the counties keep their own money, make baltimore support itself for a change, reverse those foolish tax increases that the criminal omalley pushed on us in a midnight session.
 and in return

 I will cast my vote for you.

 One other thing.

 Any time the state of Maryland lets a deadbeat dad off the hook, I want to see that mother given one of the minority set aside jobs to make up for the loss so she can raise her children with pride.

 Mr Deadbeat has to keep paying until the state places the mother in an adequate job.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> But you don't believe that there are just some people who run out on their kids, have plenty of money, but don't want to provide financially for their child?
> 
> Like, what if a guy makes $300,000 a year, but just doesn't want to pay child support?  Like, he wants a new house or boat or something instead?  What will you do about those guys?


  Parents have a God-given right to raise their own kids by their own standards and that is not to be the gov's business unless their is real abuse.

Bill Gates has 40 Billion dollars and he has said publicly that he is not giving that money to his kids while alive or after he dies.

And no one wants to pay the thieving child support as it is only paid by gov imposed force and that is the reality.

Poor parents are like Bill Gates in that he takes care of his children but he does not pour out 25 % on the brats. 

We really must separate the 2 systems in that the way the system works now has no comparison to way I will improve it all.

All parents (all Moms and all Dads) want to provide the very best to their own kids, but nobody wants to be robbed.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> Parents have a God-given right to raise their own kids by their own standards and that is not to be the gov's business unless their is real abuse.
> 
> Bill Gates has 40 Billion dollars and he has said publicly that he is not giving that money to his kids while alive or after he dies.
> 
> And no one wants to pay the thieving child support as it is only paid by gov imposed force and that is the reality.
> 
> Poor parents are like Bill Gates in that he takes care of his children but he does not pour out 25 % on the *brats*.
> 
> We really must separate the 2 systems in that the way the system works now has no comparison to way I will improve it all.
> 
> All parents (all Moms and all Dads) want to provide the very best to their own kids, but nobody wants to be robbed.



Can't believe you called someone's kids brats, you are one class act.   You need a reality check and soon.  Make sure on your website, you put a link back to all your posts here.


----------



## bcp

Bay_Kat said:


> Can't believe you called someone's kids brats, you are one class act.  You need a reality check and soon. Make sure on your website, you put a link back to all your posts here.


He lives in the subsidy housing in lexington park. If those are the kids he is used to, what would you expect?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> Can't believe you called someone's kids brats, you are one class act.   You need a reality check and soon.  Make sure on your website, you put a link back to all your posts here.



  I guess you are correct that "brats" was not the best thing for me to call them, but it is Bill Gates that refuses to kick out the 10 Billion dollars to each of his kids. 

25% of 40B = 10B cash.


----------



## mAlice

VoteJP said:


> There really is just-no-such-thing as you describe.
> 
> That is all just propaganda and slander and not real.
> 
> There are no deadbeat parents, and no such responsibility, and the offspring need their real parents and not their parents' stolen money.
> 
> The truth is far more simple than the slander.



Who are their real parents?


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> Parents have a God-given right to raise their own kids by their own standards and that is not to be the gov's business unless their is real abuse.



I understand that.  But what I'm saying is what happens when Mom has custody but is dead broke, and Dad has plenty of money but just doesn't want to help pay for the child?  Or abandons the child altogether, not seeing it at all or helping to raise it.

What happens then?


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> What happens then?



Too bad, so sad.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I understand that.  But what I'm saying is what happens when Mom has custody but is dead broke, and Dad has plenty of money but just doesn't want to help pay for the child?  Or abandons the child altogether, not seeing it at all or helping to raise it.
> 
> What happens then?





mAlice said:


> Too bad, so sad.



They have small mouths and don't eat much and they can sleep on the sofa.  At the taxpayers expense, of course.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> and they can sleep on the sofa.  At the taxpayers expense, of course.



Now I gotta be buying folks sofas... WTF...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Now I gotta be buying folks sofas... WTF...



If you are lucky enough, you might be able to find one on the curb after a broke deadbeat got evicted because he wouldn't pay his rent either.


----------



## bcp

Well now Im hurt
 out of everyone on here, there is a very good chance that I am the only one that voted for him against hoyer.

 and he wont even respond to me.

 F-ing politicians. take and take and take, but want to give nothing back.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



mAlice said:


> Who are their real parents?



 That question seem confusing to me, but as a direct and honest answer - the real parents are the biological Mom and Dad.

And just because a Custodial and the Courts declare a different person as the Mom or Dad the real parent remains the biological parent only.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> Well now Im hurt
> out of everyone on here, there is a very good chance that I am the only one that voted for him against hoyer.
> 
> and he wont even respond to me.
> 
> F-ing politicians. take and take and take, but want to give nothing back.



 Sorry bcp but you are still a nasty rotten jerk and I have a hard time getting past that to reply to your comments.

You are just way WAY out of my league.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> I understand that.


 First, thanks for the waver icon.


vraiblonde said:


> But what I'm saying is what happens when Mom has custody but is dead broke,


 Whether it is a Mom or Dad that has custody - then they never ever end up dead broke unless the custodial is throwing their resources away (and some really do waste their assets), and if the custodial is wasting or misusing their money so the child(ren) are neglected then they need to be removed from that custody.

See parents with children always have access to assistance of various kinds and if a custodial needs anything ANYTHING for a child then they only need to report their need to the proper places and the custodial with child will be provided with food, clothing, housing, cash, any medical or dental, and much more.

So there is no-such-thing as a dead broke custodial unless the custodial is dysfunctional or stupid.


vraiblonde said:


> and Dad has plenty of money but just doesn't want to help pay for the child?


 In our present system the separated parents are portrayed as selfish and unloving but it is just a slander and not true.  

There are many separated parents that do not want to be robbed by child support and the parents do not want child support stealing their money and I say God bless those parents and we need to stop the injustice going on.


vraiblonde said:


> Or abandons the child altogether, not seeing it at all or helping to raise it.


   This is a really big problem in that the parents are forcible separated from their children and it needs to be stopped.

And I do see that people blame the separated parents and that is one of the most ugliest things done by the injustices of child support.

It is our present unjust and corrupt child support laws that steals the children from the separated parents, and the present system that alienates and degrades the separated parents and then blames the same separated parents for the actions of the system.

All one has to do is stop viewing the separated parents as some kind of inhuman monster and start seeing the separated parents as human beings with human feelings and as human parents, because that way we all can see that nobody / no parent is separated from their own children except by force. 


vraiblonde said:


> What happens then?


  What happen "then" under our present system is brutal injustices, but when we make improvements then we can start helping to promote and protect the family unit as we do not do now.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Homesick said:


> oh and welcome back, JP!



  Well thank you for that welcome and it feels great to be back on Board.

I have been off this Forum for a year and a half and I missed the debates and the conflicts and it took me a while to detox from it.

And I knew I was going to run for Governor a year and a half ago but I felt I could not return here until I factually registered as a candidate and that took me a lot of patience.

This time the campaign is going to escalate much more then ever before - at least this is the plan.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

VoteJP said:


> See parents with children always have access to assistance of various kinds and if a custodial needs anything ANYTHING for a child then they only need to report their need to the proper places and the custodial with child will be provided with food, clothing, housing, cash, any medical or dental, and much more.



So it is back to making the tax payers pay for what the deadbeat parent should be paying for.

Your are a typical dysfunctional, victim minded, Democrat that thinks that they are owed something just because they were born. The ONLY thing you are owed is an equal chance. If you blow it, then guess what? Tough. Too bad; so sad.

There are plenty of people that started in poor families that have gotten wealthy by hard work; something you know nothing of.


----------



## MMDad

> (c) The General Assembly, by the affirmative vote of three-fifths of all its members in joint session, may adopt a resolution declaring that the Governor or Lieutenant Governor is unable by reason of physical or *mental disability *to perform the duties of his office. When action is undertaken pursuant to this subsection of the Constitution, the officer who concludes that the other officer is unable, by reason of disability to perform the duties of his office shall have the power to call the General Assembly into Joint Session. The resolution, if adopted, shall be delivered to the Court of Appeals, which then shall have exclusive jurisdiction to determine whether that officer is unable by reason of the disability to perform the duties of his office. If the Court of Appeals determines that such officer is unable to discharge the duties of his office by reason of a permanent disability, the office shall be vacant.



Who's your lieutenant?

By the way, Jimmyhat, I'll switch parties and vote for you in the primary. Anything to defeat the Dems in the general election! If we had done that last year, we would have a Republican representing us right now instead of that lying, self serving, POS typical Democrat.

TTFN!!!


----------



## GWguy

I read thru this whole thread and I only got one thing out of it.....  Wanna know what it is?




I am sick to death of Rock and Roll.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> Sorry bcp but you are still a nasty rotten jerk and I have a hard time getting past that to reply to your comments.
> 
> You are just way WAY out of my league.


Now coming from someone that abandoned their family and did nothing to help while his wife died from cancer, someone that suggests its ok to not help pay for the children because they have all they need from the government.

 that cuts me, that really cuts me.. hard.

 I shall begin sending your posts to the Annapolis news media, or, maybe the Omalley re-election committee, they should get a kick out of this. as much as I do.
 still, since Maryland is already so screwed up, I believe I would have to vote for JPC just for the 2 months of laughs before he was forced out of office.


----------



## vraiblonde

You guys are mean.  But it's good that JPC get used to this sort of thing before he becomes governor and has the media breathing down his neck.  

JPC, I hope you beat MOM in the primary, I sincerely do.


----------



## bcp

S4B said:


> I nominate Andy Marquis to be your pick for Lt. Gov.


fred should be the LT. Gov.
 fred is like a millionare and stuff.

 plus they could set freds moms basement up for their headquarters.


----------



## Sonsie

Wow.  I never thought we'd see this guy again.  I'd like to say it's gonna be interesting but I seriously doubt he has gained any IQ points since he buggered off...


----------



## bcp

Sonsie said:


> Wow. I never thought we'd see this guy again. I'd like to say it's gonna be interesting but I seriously doubt he has gained any IQ points since he buggered off...


you know, I think you are right.
 we can see this in his home page, he has a one track mind. Child support, as in you shouldnt have to pay.

 but, dont fear JPC, I the a-hole will help. I will outline a very simple plan to get you a win in the state.
 This plan is based on one thing.
 Most people dont know anything about you. That in your case is a plus. lets keep it that way.

 now.
 step one.
 forget about the child support, dont even mention it. here is why.
 Most of the dead beat dads are out of the state. You wont get there vote, that leaves the mothers trying to raise the children on their own, do you think that telling them that they dont deserve any assistance from the father is going to get you their vote? NO.
 so, you are trading off a bunch of no votes for a whole bunch more possible votes.
 Drop the child support ideas until you are elected, then sneak it in. You are a dem, you should be good at this.

 next.
 You are running your campaign on a southern Maryland web site, not good. the people that might vote for you are in PG county, and Baltimore City with a few stragglers in Montgomery and Howard. The plus? they dont know you.

 so,
 base your campaign on the fact that white people are stingy, they try to keep the blacks down by not allowing proper and equal funding to the schools. Tell them that you are going to give more money to these locations and less to the white areas. 

 next claim that the basis of a strong community is in the private business that sets up in that community.
 again lie, tell them that you are going to be offering set up money, no taxes on new business and incentives to hire within the community for the locations mentioned.

 Explain how those on welfare should not be living below poverty, how its the states responsibility to support them in an equal manner that the stingy working whites are living in.

 Use your dead wife as an example of your hardship and your understanding of how the medical insurance industry lets us down.

 now, go work on this and get a plan. go to your website and change it, drop the child support. get rid of the MJ link to youtube.
 Oh, and beg for money, they all do it and it is expected.


 see, Im here to help.


----------



## bcp

almost forgot.
 paint your bronco pink (brushing by hand with a good interior latex is fine) and put a Liza wig on the hood.
 This will get you the gay vote.


----------



## kom526

I'm waiting for the illegal immigration and sanctuary city policies to become public...


----------



## BuddyLee

Would he be that much worse than who we have in there now?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> You guys are mean.  But it's good that JPC get used to this sort of thing before he becomes governor and has the media breathing down his neck.


  I can manage over any of the mean guys.


----------



## Pushrod

VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.
> 
> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> Democrats rock!



Oh no not again! 

Just what we need another deadbeat governor.


----------



## Dupontster

First it was County Commissioner.....Lost

Then it was Congress......Lost

Now it is Governor.....Will lose

Setting the stage for a 2012 run at the White House......Just might win that one...Stranger things have happened...


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dupontster said:


> First it was County Commissioner.....Lost
> 
> Then it was Congress......Lost
> 
> Now it is Governor.....Will lose
> 
> Setting the stage for a 2012 run at the White House......Just might win that one...Stranger things have happened...



OMG, you're probably right although when I see his posts, I really can't help but think he's a big joke.


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Change we can believe in!: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You guys are mean.  But it's good that JPC get used to this sort of thing before he becomes governor and has the media breathing down his neck.
> 
> JPC, I hope you beat MOM in the primary, I sincerely do.



Mean is telling a retarded kid he can be an astronaut, an alcoholic he can drink normally, or a mentally ill loser he can be governor.

Thw truth may hurt but the lie hurts more.


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> JPC, you're going to be facing these questions in the debates so you might as well work on your answers now.
> 
> And I'll be honest - at least you DO answer the questions.  O'Malley and Steny never did that.


Don't encourage him.  An idiot, running for any office, is not a good thing.  There are too many stupid people out there that might vote for him.


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Change we can believe in!: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)



			
				Dupontster said:
			
		

> First it was County Commissioner.....Lost
> 
> Then it was Congress......Lost
> 
> Now it is Governor.....Will lose
> 
> Setting the stage for a 2012 run at the White House......Just might win that one...Stranger things have happened...



and then Miss America.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

VoteJP said:


> Whether it is a Mom or Dad that has custody - then they never ever end up dead broke unless the custodial is throwing their resources away (and some really do waste their assets), and if the custodial is wasting or misusing their money so the child(ren) are neglected then they need to be removed from that custody.
> 
> See parents with children always have access to assistance of various kinds and if a custodial needs anything ANYTHING for a child then they only need to report their need to the proper places and the custodial with child will be provided with food, clothing, housing, cash, any medical or dental, and much more.
> 
> So there is no-such-thing as a dead broke custodial unless the custodial is dysfunctional or stupid.


You just confirmed what I already knew, you are dysfunctional AND stupid. I am the custodian of two children that are not mine. I do not qualify for any assistance for these children such as food, clothing, housing, cash because I have a JOB, that I use to support my OWN child with.

SO, you are now talking to a dead broke "custodial" who is not "throwing their resources away or wasting or misusing their money.

What's your solution to this?


----------



## eddy1

huntr1 said:


>



     

He will be running on a platform of abandoning your children is a good thing.


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Change we can believe in!: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)

Jimmy, did you meet your running mate in prison? Were you cellmates?

Who did he assault?


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.




Dear J.P. Cusick.

You can't be any worse than Martin O'Malley. Good luck to you in your campaign.


Warmest regards,
Tox


----------



## bcp

Toxick said:


> Dear J.P. Cusick.
> 
> You can't be any worse than Martin O'Malley. Good luck to you in your campaign.
> 
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Tox


And as a bonus, the state house and governors mansion will get a new stylish paint job when the assembly refuses to go along with his hair brained idea of child neglect.

 I honestly plan to vote for him just so I can sit back and laugh my ass off if he wins.


----------



## clevalley

VoteJP said:


> That is because we now have innocent parents in jail for child support when the parents have done nothing wrong and so releasing them immediately is the decent and just thing to do.
> 
> And every one of the parents (mothers and fathers) are all innocent, while the child support laws are all severely corrupt.
> 
> So that would be the foremost improvement that I could make first.



This post makes me 



Rommey said:


> So a candidate presents himself here and its someone no one ever heard of before. He posts a link to his campaign site, so I decide to at least take a look and see what he has to offer.
> 
> "The one and the most important platform position by JP Cusick is to reform the Child Support system."
> 
> The ONE platform position...out of all the problems in this state...this is the ONE platform position.
> 
> Here's a clue "Mr. Next Governor of Maryland": Child Support System reform is number 999 out of 1000.
> 
> Besides, any candidate that puts a link to a Michael Jackson YouTube video (that has been removed) on his official website can only be expected to be labeled the same way: Wacko.



This post makes me


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



SoMDGirl42 said:


> You just confirmed what I already knew, you are dysfunctional AND stupid.


  Well not everybody can be perfect.  


SoMDGirl42 said:


> I am the custodian of two children that are not mine.


 Now that is kind of odd, so if those children are not yours then you must have some one else's children.

That seems like an example of breaking up a family unit, but it might not be so if the real parents are dead and then this would be a noble deed of yours.


SoMDGirl42 said:


> I do not qualify for any assistance for these children such as food, clothing, housing, cash because I have a JOB, that I use to support my OWN child with.


 Congratulations - that is wonderful, cheers to you.


SoMDGirl42 said:


> SO, you are now talking to a dead broke "custodial" who is not "throwing their resources away or wasting or misusing their money.


 Since you already have all your needs met and paid then you are not really dead broke.

You will get a next paycheck soon enough.


SoMDGirl42 said:


> What's your solution to this?


 When there is no need then there is nothing to solve.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Toxick said:


> Dear J.P. Cusick.
> 
> You can't be any worse than Martin O'Malley. Good luck to you in your campaign.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Tox



  Thank you Tox, and I do remember that you were always one of the more mature posters on this Board.

I supported O'Malley and I voted for him and I say he betrayed us all.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

VoteJP said:


> Since you already have all your needs met and paid then you are not really dead broke.
> 
> You will get a next paycheck soon enough.
> 
> When there is no need then there is nothing to solve.



I never said my needs were getting met, and yes, there will be a pay check. In the mean time, would you loan me some money from your campaign until I get that next check? TYVM!

you do this, and I'll vote JPC all day long!


----------



## PsyOps

Toxick said:


> Dear J.P. Cusick.
> 
> You can't be any worse than Martin O'Malley. Good luck to you in your campaign.
> 
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Tox



STOP IT!


----------



## Pushrod

Toxick said:


> Dear J.P. Cusick.
> 
> You can't be any worse than Martin O'Malley. Good luck to you in your campaign.
> 
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Tox



Actually, I am leaving Maryland in a couple of years. So I will gladly vote for JP also over OMalley. It will be a hoot if he wins!


----------



## bcp

Pushrod said:


> Actually, I am leaving Maryland in a couple of years. So I will gladly vote for JP also over OMalley. It will be a hoot if he wins!


Be like a bad realty show with no chance of a winner.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> Thank you Tox, and I do remember that you were always one of the more mature posters on this Board.



Thanks. I was initially hostile toward you because of your laizzez-faire attitude of child-support and what it means to be parent; but over the course if time I've tried to modify that behavior and act somewhat cordial if not always friendly to you, even though a lot of your policies blow my mind and trying to follow your logic can sometimes induce a migraine.

However, you have a ruggedly thick skin in the face of extreme hostility and I can dig that.




VoteJP said:


> I supported O'Malley and I voted for him and I say he betrayed us all.



He has indeed betrayed us all. 

However, many of us who didn't vote for him saw it coming.


I do think that you would make a better governor than MOM.... however take that with a grain of salt and realize that's not exactly high praise, considering that I think a lobotomized guinea pig would make a better governor than O'Malley.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



SoMDGirl42 said:


> I never said my needs were getting met, and yes, there will be a pay check. In the mean time, would you loan me some money from your campaign until I get that next check? TYVM!
> 
> you do this, and I'll vote JPC all day long!


  It does not matter if your needs are getting met - it only matters if the needs of the children are being met or not.

Since you are an adult then you are required (not required by me) that you take care of your self, and if you are married then your hubby would be first in seeking needs, but if you are single then I will take you out on the town and we can party down whether you vote for me or not.

I am single and it might be better if I had a woman to move into the Governor's Mansion.


----------



## kwillia

VoteJP said:


> Since you are an adult then you are required (not required by me) that you take care of your self, and if you are married then your hubby would be first in seeking needs, but if you are single then I will take you out on the town and we can party down whether you vote for me or not.
> 
> I am single and it might be better if I had a woman to move into the Governor's Mansion.



Smoooooooth!


----------



## nachomama

Oh my flipping God.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> Since you are an adult then you are required (not required by me) that you take care of your self, and if you are married then your hubby would be first in seeking needs, but if you are single then I will take you out on the town and we can party down whether you vote for me or not.
> 
> I am single and it might be better if I had a woman to move into the Governor's Mansion.



Will you be paying for the babysitter?  I'm not so sure she can afford it.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> Smoooooooth!



  Yeah, about as smooth as ExLax....


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



RoseRed said:


> Will you be paying for the babysitter?  I'm not so sure she can afford it.


 Well she might have some free baby sitters like family members or neighbors so we do not want to pass up on that.

And I would be happy to take the kids along no matter what age they might be as I like children, and we do not have to drink to have fun.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> Well she might have some free baby sitters like family members or neighbors so we do not want to pass up on that.
> 
> And I would be happy to take the kids along no matter what age they might be as I like children, and we do not have to drink to have fun.



You should take them all out to a nice dinner then.  Let them order whatever their hearts desire.


----------



## kwillia

VoteJP said:


> Well she might have some free baby sitters like family members or neighbors so we do not want to pass up on that.
> 
> And I would be happy to take the kids along no matter what age they might be as I like children, and we do not have to drink to have fun.


Heck with staying sober on a first date, just PM LovingMaryland and find out her favorite happy hour spots that she takes her kids to!


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



RoseRed said:


> You should take them all out to a nice dinner then.  Let them order whatever their hearts desire.



 Well I am a strict vegetarian, so any date of mine has got to go veggie.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> .
> 
> I am single and it might be better if I had a woman to move into the Governor's Mansion.


 Are you trying to tell us that with your background and respect for women, You dont have one of your own?

 this is just proof that there is no pleasing a woman.

 You would think that you would be unable to keep them off your porch.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> Well I am a strict vegetarian, so any date of mine has got to go veggie.



So you would dictate how and what your date should eat?  I'm sorry to say that things would never work out between us.  My kid and I both like our steaks _bloody_.  :moo:


----------



## nachomama

VoteJP said:


> Well I am a strict vegetarian, so any date of mine has got to go veggie.



You're a vegetable alright.


----------



## Sonsie

nachomama said:


> You're a vegetable alright.



I'd guess a turnip.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> Are you trying to tell us that with your background and respect for women, You dont have one of your own?


  I do know many women but not one to call my own.


bcp said:


> this is just proof that there is no pleasing a woman.


   I am the picky one as I do not want smokers or meat eaters or bigots or other disagreeable stuff.


bcp said:


> You would think that you would be unable to keep them off your porch.


  I am figuring that when I move into the Governor's Mansion then it will be easier to find a nice Woman.


----------



## kwillia

VoteJP said:


> I am figuring that when I move into the Governor's Mansion then it will be easier to find a nice Woman.


Does the mansion have closets full of them or something...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Does the mansion have closets full of them or something...



I bet they have an air compressor.


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Change we can believe in!: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)



			
				VoteJP said:
			
		

> bcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell us that with your background and respect for women, You dont have one of your own?
> 
> 
> 
> I do know many women but not one to call my own.
> 
> 
> bcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is just proof that there is no pleasing a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the picky one as I do not want smokers or meat eaters or bigots or other disagreeable stuff.
> 
> 
> bcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that you would be unable to keep them off your porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am figuring that when I move into the Governor's Mansion then it will be easier to find a nice Woman.
Click to expand...


So you're doing this in hopes it'll get you laid?

Not surprising since you are a Democrat. Bunch of cheap whores.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

VoteJP said:


> I am the picky one as I do not want smokers or meat eaters or bigots or other disagreeable stuff.



But you are a bigot against meat eating women. How hypocritical of you.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



MMDad said:


> So you're doing this in hopes it'll get you laid?
> 
> Not surprising since you are a Democrat. Bunch of cheap whores.



  I would say that if you ever take your mind out of the gutter, 

then you might find out that other people eventually grow up.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Same ole same ole.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> I would say that if you ever take your mind out of the gutter,
> 
> then you might find out that other people eventually grow up.


And I would say that if you ever grow up, you might find out that most people take care of their children.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> And I would say that if you ever grow up, you might find out that most people take care of their children.


  Well this time I agree with you, and I would take it much farther by saying ALL all parents take care of their own children unless some out side force stop the parent(s).

It truly is a natural and normal instinct for all animals (including human beings) to love and raise their own offspring.

That is the ugliest part of the child support system in that it denies that simple basic truth.

Cheers to you - you old jerk.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> Well this time I agree with you, and I would take it much farther by saying ALL all parents take care of their own children unless some out side force stop the parent(s).
> 
> It truly is a natural and normal instinct for all animals (including human beings) to love and raise their own offspring.
> 
> That is the ugliest part of the child support system in that it denies that simple basic truth.
> 
> Cheers to you - you old jerk.



Define *out side force* 

You are a loon, plain and simple.  Give it up, no one is going to vote for you unless it's done as a joke.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> Well this time I agree with you, and I would take it much farther by saying ALL all parents take care of their own children unless some out side force stop the parent(s).
> 
> *It truly is a natural and normal instinct for all animals (including human beings) to love and raise their own offspring.*
> 
> That is the ugliest part of the child support system in that it denies that simple basic truth.
> 
> Cheers to you - you old jerk.



What's your excuse?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> Define *out side force*


  An outside force would be like one parent taking the child(ren) away from the other parent and that is a type of force where the separated parent is unable to properly function as the parent.

Another outside force is threats and conditions imposed by the gov and its laws.

Or where the custodial simply makes it impossible for the separated parent by illegal ways or by the custodians' immoral tactics.

And the custody laws are unnatural and inhuman forms of force that separate children from their real parent(s).

And child support stealing the parents money is another type of out side force which prevents the separated parent from fulfilling their parenting.

So there are many definitions to the "outside force" that keep human parents away from their own God given children.


Bay_Kat said:


> Give it up, no one is going to vote for you unless it's done as a joke.


 A joke vote is actually a legitimate vote so that is no joke.  

But the campaign has just begun and I do believe it is going to get really fun in due time.


*RoseRed*


RoseRed said:


> What's your excuse?


  I was stopped by an outside force.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wow, you really believe the crap you spew. Unreal!  Well, a joke vote is a few people voting for you to make you think you really have people that want you to win, but in reality, they are just voting for you because everyone else sucks as bad as you and they want you to actually thingk you had a chance. Get real, you'll never be anything but a dead beat.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> *RoseRed*
> 
> I was stopped by an outside force.



What?!?


----------



## daisycreek

VoteJP said:


> That is because we now have innocent parents in jail for child support


----------



## remaxrealtor

VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.
> 
> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> Democrats rock!



GOD please...


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



RoseRed said:


> What?!?


  What I mean is that I wish that I had been there to raise my own son but there were people and events in my life that got in the way of me and my wife, and that got between me and my son, so I had intended to raise my own son and I would have done so if things had not been torn apart.

And I am not justifying myself or my actions as I do acknowledge that I myself screwed up my own family and I failed for my son and it was in fact all my own stupid and ignorant fault of my own.

I do know that I failed, but now I say we need to help young parents to help families stay together and functioning, and we need to stop the destructive laws that encourage divorces and empowers adultery and that alienate children from their parents.

When I talk about reform then I do not suggest we go back to my own stupid past but that we improve the system to serve the future.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> What I mean is that I wish that I had been there to raise my own son but there were people and events in my life that got in the way of me and my wife, and that got between me and my son, so I had intended to raise my own son and I would have done so if things had not been torn apart.
> 
> And I am not justifying myself or my actions as I do acknowledge that I myself screwed up my own family and I failed for my son and it was in fact all my own stupid and ignorant fault of my own.
> 
> I do know that I failed, but now I say we need to help young parents to help families stay together and functioning, and we need to stop the destructive laws that encourage divorces and empowers adultery and that alienate children from their parents.
> 
> When I talk about reform then I do not suggest we go back to my own stupid past but that we improve the system to serve the future.



You and your son are best of friends now, right?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



RoseRed said:


> You and your son are best of friends now, right?


   I do not see it as right for a parent to be "friends" with their adult children, because I am his father and not his friend and he is my son and not my friend.

Being a "friend" is, IMO, a lower position or lesser relationship.

And we did try to be "friends" as my son lived with me for a while a couple years ago and we even went out drinking and shooting pool and picking up women, and we did have fun, but I found that as unacceptable and I put a stop to any "friendly" relationship because my son still needs a father and not a buddy.  

So we are still in contact with each other and we still have a tense and strained relationship but it does function on some levels.

Some times I feel like it was designed or meant to be that a father and son just naturally have a severe tension between them and that is the way it is in my case.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> I do not see it as right for a parent to be "friends" with their adult children, because I am his father and not his friend and he is my son and not my friend.
> 
> Being a "friend" is, IMO, a lower position or lesser relationship.
> 
> And we did try to be "friends" as my son lived with me for a while a couple years ago and we even went out drinking and shooting pool and picking up women, and we did have fun, but I found that as unacceptable and I put a stop to any "friendly" relationship because my son still needs a father and not a buddy.
> 
> So we are still in contact with each other and we still have a tense and strained relationship but it does function on some levels.
> 
> Some times I feel like it was designed or meant to be that a father and son just naturally have a severe tension between them and that is the way it is in my case.



Most importantly, does your son eat meat?


----------



## sunflower

VoteJP said:


> Some times I feel like it was designed or meant to be that a father and son just naturally have a severe tension between them and that is the way it is in my case.


 
Wrong...


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



RoseRed said:


> Most importantly, does your son eat meat?


   Yes he eats animals. 








sunflower said:


> Wrong...


 You might be correct, and God bless you if you are.


----------



## bcp

at least he is running on a families value platform.


----------



## daisycreek

i really do think that you need to do a bit of research as there are programs in place now that are for the benefit of the non-custodial parent IE: 

fatherhood programs, Job programs that assist Dads/Mom's  in preparing resumes', learning computer skills, certificate programs for CDL permits, and many more training programs to assist them in finding work -other than low paying jobs. Programs to assist parents who are unable to purchase needed meds such as insulin or other maintenance meds so they can work. 

These programs are there for those who will take the time and effort to improve their situation, JPC its obvious that you have not attened child support court lately as you would then be aware, that very few Dads/Moms are incarcerated. However, the courts are ordering the non-payers to make an effort and contribute to their childrens support. The economy may be bad and jobs hard to find but a person can go out cut lawns for money, wash cars etc. and make a contribution.

Even those charged with criminal non-suppoprt are released on probation, and are ordered to make continous payments as part of their probation... so you are gonna have to get off your "they tear familes apart because they just want to jail parents " soapbox.. Because they are generally incarcerated when they violate that probation.. and have been given numerous chances to become compliant with their court order. incarceration is the last resort. 

The family is already  separated or a child support order would not be needed.. so that spoils your one theory.. The custodial parent can at any time request terrmination of that order and forgive arrears owed. Thus child support does not "keep the family apart"

You can't base your platform on outdated information.


----------



## muttdog

wow, I wondered what would happen if Steny Hoyer and Nancy Pelosi had a child together......Now I know.


----------



## bcp

muttdog said:


> wow, I wondered what would happen if Steny Hoyer and Nancy Pelosi had a child together......Now I know.


So his real name is James Steny Pelosi-Cusick?

So much is clear to me now.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> I do not see it as right for a parent to be "friends" with their adult children, because I am his father and not his friend and he is my son and not my friend.
> 
> Being a "friend" is, IMO, a lower position or lesser relationship.
> 
> And we did try to be "friends" as my son lived with me for a while a couple years ago and we even went out drinking and shooting pool and picking up women, and we did have fun, but I found that as unacceptable and I put a stop to any "friendly" relationship because my son still needs a father and not a buddy.
> 
> So we are still in contact with each other and we still have a tense and strained relationship but it does function on some levels.
> 
> Some times I feel like it was designed or meant to be that a father and son just naturally have a severe tension between them and that is the way it is in my case.


Jimmy,

It's as good to read you now as it ever was.

[A smart man will see that as a thinly veiled insult.  You'll see that as a compliment, I'm sure]


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> i really do think that you need to do a bit of research as there are programs in place now that are for the benefit of the non-custodial parent IE:
> 
> fatherhood programs, Job programs that assist Dads/Mom's  in preparing resumes', learning computer skills, certificate programs for CDL permits, and many more training programs to assist them in finding work -other than low paying jobs. Programs to assist parents who are unable to purchase needed meds such as insulin or other maintenance meds so they can work. These programs are there for those who will take the time and effort to improve their situation, ...


  That stuff is not to their benefit - no, that is to turn the parents into slaves so the law can steal more and more of the parents' money.

The parents do not need any help in getting any job - no, they need the law to stop stealing their pay checks.


daisycreek said:


> ...JPC its obvious that you have not attened child support court lately as you would then be aware, that very few Dads/Moms are incarcerated.


 What I do know is that the Court records of the c/s cases are sealed so that we can not expose the dirty thievery to the public.

And I do know that the parents that do go to the Courts are the misguided parents that still trust-in-the-law and are trying to comply with the thievery but the Court trashes them anyway whether they get put into jail or not, and usually the parents are put into jail later so that like the Court records the reality is hidden from public view.


daisycreek said:


> However, the courts are ordering the non-payers to make an effort and contribute to their childrens support. The economy may be bad and jobs hard to find but a person can go out cut lawns for money, wash cars etc. and make a contribution.


 Any parent that cuts grass or washes cars and gives their money over to child support is either severely afraid or a complete fool.

But I will give them empowerment in due time - power to fight the thieves.


daisycreek said:


> Even those charged with criminal non-suppoprt are released on probation, and are ordered to make continous payments as part of their probation...


  I am aware of that and I personally recommend to any parent put on that "probation" to turn to crime instead.

Most parents do not want to turn to crime but it seems to me as their one best option in that case.


daisycreek said:


> so you are gonna have to get off your "they tear familes apart because they just want to jail parents " soapbox.. Because they are generally incarcerated when they violate that probation.. and have been given numerous chances to become compliant with their court order. incarceration is the last resort.


 I have heard the lies about how wonderful the thieves are - but stealing is never wonderful.

You can pretend that the law is playing Robin Hood but a thief is still a thief.


daisycreek said:


> The family is already  separated or a child support order would not be needed.. so that spoils your one theory.. The custodial parent can at any time request terrmination of that order and forgive arrears owed. Thus child support does not "keep the family apart"


 All of that must be changed in my refoms.


daisycreek said:


> You can't base your platform on outdated information.


  I am very confident that my info is up to date and very valid indeed.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



This_person said:


> *It's as good to read you now as it ever was.*


  My old friend T_p.

I have been wondering where you were at.

This time I got it worked out old friend.


----------



## daisycreek

ahhh I guess the programs that teach them to read are offered to enslave them as well...


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> ahhh I guess the programs that teach them to read are offered to enslave them as well...


  It probably is meant to help enslave them, 

but reading the right stuff empowers the parents so I support that.


----------



## daisycreek

VoteJP said:


> That stuff is not to their benefit - no, that is to turn the parents into slaves so the law can steal more and more of the parents' money.
> 
> The parents do not need any help in getting any job - no, they need the law to stop stealing their pay checks.so people who are non-readers need no help ? Those in dead end jobs don't need help learning a new skill?
> 
> What I do know is that the Court records of the c/s cases are sealed so that we can not expose the dirty thievery to the public.Wrong, check Md judiciary case search
> 
> And I do know that the parents that do go to the Courts are the misguided parents that still trust-in-the-law and are trying to comply with the thievery but the Court trashes them anyway whether they get put into jail or not, and usually the parents are put into jail later so that like the Court records the reality is hidden from public view.
> 
> Any parent that cuts grass or washes cars and gives their money over to child support is either severely afraid or a complete fool.The money goes to the children
> 
> But I will give them empowerment in due time - power to fight the thieves.
> 
> I am aware of that and I personally recommend to any parent put on that "probation" to turn to crime instead.That makes a lot of sense
> 
> Most parents do not want to turn to crime but it seems to me as their one best option in that case.hmm I guess getting a job and supporting their children doesn't?
> 
> I have heard the lies about how wonderful the thieves are - but stealing is never wonderful.
> 
> You can pretend that the law is playing Robin Hood but a thief is still a thief.
> 
> All of that must be changed in my refoms.
> 
> I am very confident that my info is up to date and very valid indeed. I am quite sure it isn't



see above


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> Those in dead end jobs don't need help learning a new skill?


 The point is that the child support steals their pay and so a better paying job is just more money for the c/s to steal.

So it is not doing the person any real favor as it is just trying to make so the law can steal more.


daisycreek said:


> Wrong, check Md judiciary case search


  I know all about that, but it only gives a superficial account while the actual Court records so we could see more accurately what has transpired is completely restricted from public access.

The cowardly Court hides its dirty deeds from the public. And go down to the Circuit Court and ask our elected Court Clerk if you need some proof of that.


daisycreek said:


> The money goes to the children


 No, it does not. The stolen money goes to the custodial which mis-uses the loot in every case.


daisycreek said:


> hmm I guess getting a job and supporting their children doesn't?


  It would be supporting a corrupt system and NOT supporting children.

That is just the raw reality.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> The point is that the child support steals their pay and so a better paying job is just more money for the c/s to steal.
> 
> So it is not doing the person any real favor as it is just trying to make so the law can steal more.
> 
> I know all about that, but it only gives a superficial account while the actual Court records so we could see more accurately what has transpired is completely restricted from public access.
> 
> The cowardly Court hides its dirty deeds from the public. And go down to the Circuit Court and ask our elected Court Clerk if you need some proof of that.
> 
> No, it does not. The stolen money goes to the custodial which mis-uses the loot in every case.
> 
> It would be supporting a corrupt system and NOT supporting children.
> 
> That is just the raw reality.


 
 you are an F-ing idiot.
 are you sure they let you out of jail and you didnt escape?


----------



## Animal

bcp said:


> you are an F-ing idiot.
> are you sure they let you out of jail and you didnt escape during a field trip to the fair?


:fixed:


----------



## daisycreek

bcp said:


> you are an F-ing idiot.
> are you sure they let you out of a mental institutionand that you didnt escape?




*fixed*


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*

   No need to worry, because when I do take the Office of Governor THEN then a blessed improvement will begin. 

It is just a little while longer.


----------



## sunflower

VoteJP said:


> No need to worry, because when I do take the Office of Governor THEN then a blessed improvement will begin.
> 
> It is just a little while longer.


 

I would like to know what else you plan on changing and doing for us... Please do tell!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> No need to worry, because *when I do take the Office of Governor* THEN then a blessed improvement will begin.
> 
> It is just a little while longer.



You really think you have a chance.  You really do belong in a menal facility.  Give it up JP, it's not going to happen.  I'm really looking forward to the results to see just how horribly you lost.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



sunflower said:


> I would like to know what else you plan on changing and doing for us... Please do tell!!


 Well *happy-Sunday-morning* sunflower. 

I certainly do plan on doing much more but I must be careful not to distort my primary platform stance of reforming the child support.

So I do have many ideas and intentions but all are secondary to that one.

And I will be posting about other issues in new threads as the campaign progresses and it is not easy keeping a discussion or a campaign on track when virtually every one tries to side track the candidates and so that is why I am being a bit resistant of just spewing out a bunch of different subjects and ideas.

So I see the job of Governor as to create a balanced State budget and try to keep taxes down or to reduce taxes and expenditures, and to promote the general welfare of the society, but that is the job of Governor and not a true platform position, IMO.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> Well *happy-Sunday-morning* sunflower.
> 
> I certainly do plan on doing much more but I must be careful not to distort my primary platform stance of reforming the child support.
> 
> So I do have many ideas and intentions but all are secondary to that one.
> 
> And I will be posting about other issues in new threads as the campaign progresses and it is not easy keeping a discussion or a campaign on track when virtually every one tries to side track the candidates and so that is why I am being a bit resistant of just spewing out a bunch of different subjects and ideas.
> 
> So I see the job of Governor as to create a balanced State budget and try to keep taxes down or to reduce taxes and expenditures, and to promote the general welfare of the society, but that is the job of Governor and not a true platform position, IMO.



I'd love to see them lock you in a room with 10 single moms/dads that aren't getting their child support payments and let you spew your garbage at them.  Wonder how that would go.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> You really think you have a chance.  You really do belong in a mental facility.  Give it up JP, it's not going to happen. I'm really looking forward to the results to see just how horribly you lost.


  In my bid for the US Congress I got 19,067 votes see link HERE and that was just in Maryland's 5th District, so I do have a firm footing and a legitimate shot at succeeding.

So you might want to reconsider your own definition of what a "mental facility" is all about.

My campaign is rolling and I am very happy with the procession.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> In my bid for the US Congress I got *19,067* votes see link HERE and that was just in Maryland's 5th District, so I do have a firm footing and a legitimate shot at succeeding.
> 
> So you might want to reconsider your own definition of what a "mental facility" is all about.
> 
> My campaign is rolling and I am very happy with the procession.



Time will tell. I don't even live in MD but I'll be waiting for the results.

Oh and the population in the 5th district is *662,060*, so that doesn't really say much.


----------



## MMDad

Jimmy, who did your running mate assault?

Did you meet him in prison?

We are all aware of your qualifications, it's time to talk about the guy who will replace you when you are deemed incompotent due to mental disability.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> In my bid for the US Congress I got 19,067 votes see link HERE and that was just in Maryland's 5th District, so I do have a firm footing and a legitimate shot at succeeding.
> 
> So you might want to reconsider your own definition of what a "mental facility" is all about.
> 
> My campaign is rolling and I am very happy with the procession.


 I said it back then and Ill say it again.
 those numbers were just F-ing amazing for someone that nobody knew.

 Do not discount the stupidity of the Maryland voter. If they are dem, and they dont like O'Malley, their vote will go for the unknown guy.

 How funny would it be?

You know, Im going to vote for him again. Maybe he can do something about those unfair laws that dont allow NAMBLA to operate in the state.


----------



## happy_bee4

VoteJP said:


> The point is that the child support steals their pay and so a better paying job is just more money for the c/s to steal.
> 
> So it is not doing the person any real favor as it is just trying to make so the law can steal more.
> 
> I know all about that, but it only gives a superficial account while the actual Court records so we could see more accurately what has transpired is completely restricted from public access.
> 
> The cowardly Court hides its dirty deeds from the public. And go down to the Circuit Court and ask our elected Court Clerk if you need some proof of that.
> 
> * No, it does not. The stolen money goes to the custodial which mis-uses the loot in every case.*
> 
> It would be supporting a corrupt system and NOT supporting children.
> 
> That is just the raw reality.



I really hope this is a joke, there is no way this guy is going to get very far running for governor. Sounds like a deadbeat that won't pay his child support and uses stupid excuses for justification.  I am sure there are mothers/fathers out there that misuse child support but that is not for you to decide. This is the reason you have the option to take it back to Court and let the Judge decide. Either you take care of your kids, or you are going to have to face the consequences.


----------



## bcp

happy_bee4 said:


> I really hope this is a joke, there is no way this guy is going to get very far running for governor. Sounds like a deadbeat that won't pay his child support and uses stupid excuses for justification. I am sure there are mothers/fathers out there that misuse child support but that is not for you to decide. This is the reason you have the option to take it back to Court and let the Judge decide. Either you take care of your kids, or you are going to have to face the consequences.


 I don't think its a joke. well, in the way that a normal joke would be played out.
 What I do think is that we have one seriously mental patient that has glorified hopes of winning an election so he can spend four years trying to starve children.

 just sick.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



mAlice said:


> *standing with mic*
> 
> So, J.P.   Tell us just exactly what recommendations you'd make to reform and improve the child support system and its vast inequities.



  The best support for children is to let the 2 parents provide as needed and for the State to butt out. 

It really is a very simple equation.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> The best support for children is to let the 2 parents provide as needed and for the State to butt out.
> 
> It really is a very simple equation.



So, you think if the state "butts out" dad will pay.  I've been to child support court, I know what some of these dads owe, I'm talking more than some people make in a year.  But if the state leaves them alone, they'll pay. Okay, great idea, keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Pete

VoteJP said:


> The best support for children is to let the 2 parents provide as needed and for the State to butt out.
> 
> It really is a very simple equation.



I agree, the "state" should butt out completely.  No TANF, Independence cards, no welfare, no section 8, no assistance at all.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> I agree, the "state" should butt out completely.  No TANF, Independence cards, no welfare, no section 8, no assistance at all.



How will our love child survive?


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> How will our love child survive?



Quit biatching, I send you $20 a month.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> How will our love child survive?



according to JP they will survive on the family unit, money be damned, who needs stinking money, food and clothes are free.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Quit biatching, I send you $20 a month.



Shim still has a small mouth and can sleep in a dresser drawer.  But Shim will grow up and need school supplies.  I heard that the theif store no longer sells kid clothes and toys.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> So, you think if the state "butts out" dad will pay.  I've been to child support court, I know what some of these dads owe, I'm talking more than some people make in a year.  But if the state leaves them alone, they'll pay. Okay, great idea, keep 'em comin'.


  The State laws have created the mess you are talking about.

The parents owing more than people make in a year is the point that the law is crazy and the parents are dead broke and no one can pay the outrageous demands.

No one is helping the children by punishing those parents, and those are the honest parents that actually show up at those crooked Court hearings.

The State needs to butt-out because it is the State that has made a mess of things.

It is absurd to keep blaming the parents for this.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> The State laws have created the mess you are talking about.
> 
> *The parents owing more than people make in a year is the point that the law is crazy and the parents are dead broke and no one can pay the outrageous demands.*
> No one is helping the children by punishing those parents, and those are the honest parents that actually show up at those crooked Court hearings.
> 
> The State needs to butt-out because it is the State that has made a mess of things.
> 
> It is absurd to keep blaming the parents for this.



Hello, the reason they owe this much is because they've never paid, some of the amounts were set at 30-50 bucks a week, come on JPC, you can't call that a ridiculous amount.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> Hello, the reason they owe this much is because they've never paid, some of the amounts were set at 30-50 bucks a week, come on JPC, you can't call that a ridiculous amount.


   I call that stealing.

And it does not make much difference if one steals $5 or a million dollars because stealing is still stealing.

And parents that are ordered to pay 30-50 bucks means they are dirt poor parents that are being robbed of their last dollars, and they have no way of surviving if they pay that child support thievery.

And that 30-50 bucks that destroy those super poor parents is not enough money to help the children at all.

Child support hurts the parents and it does not help the children.

The c/s is a complete fraud, and it is an ignorant and destructive set of laws.


----------



## vraiblonde

JPC, do you not believe that parents should be financially responsible for their children at all?


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> JPC, do you not believe that parents should be financially responsible for their children at all?





Do you really want to re-live two years ago?


----------



## BS Gal

Welcome back, JPC!


----------



## Tilted

JP, at some point you are going to have to tell us what it is that you are talking about with regard to how to 'fix' the system whereby separated parents support their children. You seem to keep saying that the way we address the issue now is bad, and that you would have us stop addressing it that way, but you haven't said how you would address the issue.

I understand, you say it is best for the family unit to take care of the children, or decide how to take care of the children. Well, of course that's the case - but that doesn't have anything to do with how the government manages the conflicting interests that arise when families choose that they don't want to do that - that they don't want to act as a unit with regard to taking care of the children. That is one of the most important things that government does, it provides means of resolving situations in which citizens have conflicting interests.

It almost seems like you want to make it illegal for people to separate. I'm guessing that's not the case, but your lack of even the most basic mechanistic plans for achieving your goals, leaves me unable to figure out what it is that you would like to do. Effective governance is more than laying out goals or stating how things should be - it is implementing policies to help get to those goals and to help make things the way they should be.

So, when parents do not want to be together anymore, and they can not agree among themselves how to financially support the children, what do you propose the government do? When those conditions aren't present, there isn't much need for the government to be involved. But when those conditions are present, then there has to be some sort of government involvement to resolve the conflict between the parents. Basically, what you have said is you don't want those conditions to be present - you don't want there to be a conflict between the parents. Well, that's fine and dandy, but the reality is that there sometimes are conflicts between the parents, your wishes to the contrary notwithstanding. Unless, of course, you are asserting that the government choosing to get involved and provide a child support mechanism is what causes all of the conflicts to begin with - that without that, there would be no incentive for parents to have a conflict, and thus they'd always be able to agree (or would just stay together). Good luck selling that notion.

So, again, when parents can't agree on how to financially support their children, what should government do? Nothing? Take the children from them? Fine them $20 a day until they agree on something? Lock them in a room until they agree? Take away their cookies and send them to bed without dinner?

Seriously, you've been saying you would fix this for a long time, if you could get in a position to do so. Surely by now you have some idea how you would go about doing that - other than that it would be different than what we do now.

Who knows, I might support your ideas - when you give me the slightest clue what those ideas actually are.


----------



## bcp

His idea is to let the non custodial parent decide what if anything to give to the custodial parent without interference from the courts.

 I'm surprised, he is really getting a rather large following on other sites that he is posting this on.
 I guess it just has to do with location.


----------



## Tilted

bcp said:


> His idea is to let the non custodial parent decide what if anything to give to the custodial parent without interference from the courts.
> 
> I'm surprised, he is really getting a rather large following on other sites that he is posting this on.
> I guess it just has to do with location.


 
So, you think his plan is simply to foreclose custodial parents' rights to ask courts to order child support? That's it, no other plan? Interesting.

So then, people would have the right to ask the courts to resolve most financial disputes, but they wouldn't have that right if the dispute related to the support of children?

Is that what you are proposing JP? Or, are you just proposing that the failure to pay court ordered child support not be a criminal offense for which someone could be jailed?

Because, I have to tell you, if what bcp suggests is correct, you are going to need to do more than get yourself elected governor to meaningful effectuate your plan. You are going to have to get yourself elected President of the U.S., and get some friends elected to the U.S. Senate - because you are going to need to get control over who sits on the U.S. Supreme Court. What I'm saying is, even if you could get Maryland to pass a law that denies custodial parents the right to seek judicial resolution of a financial dispute, I think there is very little chance that such a law would hold up under federal challenges.


----------



## This_person

Tilted said:


> So, you think his plan is simply to foreclose custodial parents' rights to ask courts to order child support? That's it, no other plan? Interesting.
> 
> So then, people would have the right to ask the courts to resolve most financial disputes, but they wouldn't have that right if the dispute related to the support of children?
> 
> Is that what you are proposing JP? Or, are you just proposing that the failure to pay court ordered child support not be a criminal offense for which someone could be jailed?
> 
> Because, I have to tell you, if what bcp suggests is correct, you are going to need to do more than get yourself elected governor to meaningful effectuate your plan. You are going to have to get yourself elected President of the U.S., and get some friends elected to the U.S. Senate - because you are going to need to get control over who sits on the U.S. Supreme Court. What I'm saying is, even if you could get Maryland to pass a law that denies custodial parents the right to seek judicial resolution of a financial dispute, I think there is very little chance that such a law would hold up under federal challenges.


He feels that child support is not an issue that the state has any right being involved in.  That parents will provide what they feel they should, no more, no less, and that's all there should be to it.  That the custodial parent, if that's a woman, will only spend the money entirely on herself and not provide a single thing for the child at all.  He's been quoted as saying children need no school supplies, whatever food the mother can provide only, clothing from charitable organizations is more than sufficient, etc., etc.

He, even in his feeble and mentally impaired condition, does not actually think he could ever be elected dog catcher, let alone governor.  He does not seek to actually effect the changes of which he speaks, or anything else for that matter.  His one and only motivation is the attention this gives him, so he won't feel so alone after abandoning his child and wife and having nothing to expect in his future except pain and loneliness.


----------



## godsbutterfly

VoteJP said:


> The point is that the child support steals their pay and so a better paying job is just more money for the c/s to steal.
> 
> So it is not doing the person any real favor as it is just trying to make so the law can steal more.
> 
> I know all about that, but it only gives a superficial account while the actual Court records so we could see more accurately what has transpired is completely restricted from public access.
> 
> The cowardly Court hides its dirty deeds from the public. And go down to the Circuit Court and ask our elected Court Clerk if you need some proof of that.
> 
> *No, it does not. The stolen money goes to the custodial which mis-uses the loot in every case.*
> It would be supporting a corrupt system and NOT supporting children.
> 
> That is just the raw reality.



Child Support Enforcement requires documentation showing how the money was spent. Additionally, if you fire all of the CSE workers as you previously stated, that will drive the Unemployment rate even higher. How do you propose to deal with that increase?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> JPC, do you not believe that parents should be financially responsible for their children at all?


  The parents have always provided for their own children since Adam and Eve, so I say we must go back to letting the parents do their own business of taking care of their own children and this is not a job for the State gov to control.

The State needs to butt-out of parents raising their own children.

And that does not mean butt-out of physical crimes or violent abuse of children.

The State's job is to promote marriage, and to protect the family units, and not to make divorce easy or to order parents to pay each other.

If the State leaves the parents alone then their children will be provided with far more than the children need, because that is what parents naturally do.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> The parents have always provided for their own children since Adam and Eve,


Did you provide for your child?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



This_person said:


> Do you really want to re-live two years ago?


  I promise to go easier on you this time, and I will not beat you down so much, and you do not have to be so ashamed of how much I pushed you around before.

Try to have a sense of humor this time, and I will try to be nice with you.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



BS Gal said:


> Welcome back, JPC!



  Hi there BS Gal, and thank you for the welcome back.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

VoteJP said:


>



That's the first believable thing you've said in this whole thread, you are nothing but a broke a$$ biatch!


----------



## Bay_Kat

bcp said:


> Did you provide for your child?



I have a feeling I know how he's going to answer this.  Can't wait to see if I'm right.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Tilted said:


> JP, at some point you are going to have to tell us what it is that you are talking about with regard to how to 'fix' the system whereby separated parents support their children. You seem to keep saying that the way we address the issue now is bad, and that you would have us stop addressing it that way, but you haven't said how you would address the issue.


 Hi T, that makes sense and I see it like I am trying to stop a runaway train and my BIG task is to stop the steamrolling of child support which is a huge challenge and it is hard to explain to people that to just stop the harassing of the parents and the children will instantly improve too.  


Tilted said:


> I understand, you say it is best for the family unit to take care of the children, or decide how to take care of the children. Well, of course that's the case - but that doesn't have anything to do with how the government manages the conflicting interests that arise when families choose that they don't want to do that - that they don't want to act as a unit with regard to taking care of the children. That is one of the most important things that government does, it provides means of resolving situations in which citizens have conflicting interests.


  That is an excellent point and that is the way it is viewed now under the present system, but that system is wrong.

When the parents are disputing and the parents do not want to cooperate even for the children, then it was very wrong for the State gov to butt in.

The parents simply must be left to work it out for them selves and any gov intervention is just destroying the family fabric of our society.

If we let them alone then the parents really will work it all out for them selves, and if we continue letting the gov interfere then we will destroy our own society if it is not already ruined.

That might appear to be a simple solution but it is not simple at all.


Tilted said:


> It almost seems like you want to make it illegal for people to separate. I'm guessing that's not the case, but your lack of even the most basic mechanistic plans for achieving your goals, leaves me unable to figure out what it is that you would like to do.


The two parents having a child means they are connected forever and then can not truly separate and it is a dysfunction to forcibly impose a separation.

What God has joined let no man put asunder.

But the present child support and custody laws do forcibly divide families and forcibly alienate children and the laws forcibly destroy the family units, and that needs to be stopped.


Tilted said:


> Effective governance is more than laying out goals or stating how things should be - it is implementing policies to help get to those goals and to help make things the way they should be.


  That is fine when the State is building a road or constructing a building, but when the State is affronting common families then it requires a little more care and delicacies. 

If we want to promote divorces and empower adultery then we got that down perfect, but if we want to promote marriage and empower families then we have got to turn this stuff around.


Tilted said:


> So, when parents do not want to be together anymore, and they can not agree among themselves how to financially support the children, what do you propose the government do? When those conditions aren't present, there isn't much need for the government to be involved. But when those conditions are present, then there has to be some sort of government involvement to resolve the conflict between the parents.


I want the gov to butt-out, and no - the gov does not have to get involved.


Tilted said:


> Basically, what you have said is you don't want those conditions to be present - you don't want there to be a conflict between the parents. Well, that's fine and dandy, but the reality is that there sometimes are conflicts between the parents, your wishes to the contrary notwithstanding.


  I do not deny the conflicts at all, and instead I escalate that claim as I say there are always conflicts going on and the conflicts never end and in the case of separation and divorce the conflicts could be better worked out if the people work it out them selves and the gov stays completely out of it all.

Our big-daddy gov has no business getting between a father and mother arguing over their children.


Tilted said:


> Unless, of course, you are asserting that the government choosing to get involved and provide a child support mechanism is what causes all of the conflicts to begin with - that without that, there would be no incentive for parents to have a conflict, and thus they'd always be able to agree (or would just stay together). Good luck selling that notion.


 I do not say the gov causes the conflicts but I do say that the gov escalates any conflict into a divorce and into broken families and into stealing child support and on and on.


Tilted said:


> So, again, when parents can't agree on how to financially support their children, what should government do? Nothing? Take the children from them? Fine them $20 a day until they agree on something? Lock them in a room until they agree? Take away their cookies and send them to bed without dinner?


  It is none of the gov's business and the gov needs to do nothing. 


Tilted said:


> Seriously, you've been saying you would fix this for a long time, if you could get in a position to do so. Surely by now you have some idea how you would go about doing that - other than that it would be different than what we do now.
> 
> Who knows, I might support your ideas - when you give me the slightest clue what those ideas actually are.


  Hopefully I have answered it some what for you above.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



godsbutterfly said:


> Child Support Enforcement requires documentation showing how the money was spent.


  That is not correct.

I have heard that there are in some few circumstances the law requires an accounting of the money but that is very few as the vast majority of child support is spent with no accounting at all.


godsbutterfly said:


> Additionally, if you fire all of the CSE workers as you previously stated, that will drive the Unemployment rate even higher. How do you propose to deal with that increase?


 I do not believe I could pull it off, but I say many of the CSE workers need to be prosecuted for crimes against our society. 

So putting them out of a job does not seem as an imposition to me.

President Obama is not prosecuting the criminal Bush administration so it is not an easy thing to seek justice in the USA.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> Did you provide for your child?



  I left the child with the mother so everything was provided.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> I left the child with the mother so everything was provided.



and of course you gave the mother nothing, did the mother have to rely on other family or state assistance?  Here is my question, how did you get away with not paying child support?  I didn't think child support arrears went away, not matter how old the child got.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> I left the child with the mother so everything was provided.


Ill just take that as a no.
 you did nothing.

 In that mind of yours do you even realize that the very laws you think are unjust, were made necessary and implemented because of people like you?


----------



## bcp

Bay_Kat said:


> and of course you gave the mother nothing, did the mother have to rely on other family or state assistance? Here is my question, how did you get away with not paying child support? I didn't think child support arrears went away, not matter how old the child got.


To his great joy, the mother (his ex-wife) died. then her new husband dropped all charges and waved the back payments.

 I think that is how his story goes.


----------



## bcp

If for some reason a man really can not work at all, I can understand some leeway on the payments for support.
 However, since he chose not to produce any income even though he could have, I have no respect or concern for him.


----------



## oldman

People, if you all turn your chair around 180 and talk to the wall you'll probably get more logical answers.  This thread belongs in the joke section as much as I have to laugh throughout it.


----------



## bcp

but look how he is bringing people together here.

 not to mention that as foolish as it is, he IS actually going to try and secure the job of governor, so it does belong here.

 enjoy the laugh.


----------



## daisycreek

bcp said:


> His idea is to let the non custodial parent decide what if anything to give to the custodial parent without interference from the courts.
> 
> I'm surprised, he is really getting a rather large following on other sites that he is posting this on.
> I guess it just has to do with location.



And the number of readers... who do not want to pay child support...


----------



## bcp

daisycreek said:


> And the number of readers... who do not want to pay child support...


I was joking about the support that he is getting over there.
 People on the other forum dont even try to hide what they are thinking. They make me look like a saint.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> and of course you gave the mother nothing, did the mother have to rely on other family or state assistance?


  It is my understanding that at the very beginning she got public assistance but that did not last long as she had plenty of other resources.

And then later at the end when she was dying of cancer she had to get medical assistance and less than a year later she died of the cancer.

So both of those times brought the child support collectors after me but providing for the child had nothing to do with what was really going on because my son had all of his needs filled to over flowing.


Bay_Kat said:


> Here is my question, how did you get away with not paying child support?


  I did not really get away with it at all. 

I did pay it at some times unless I could not afford it, and I did get put into jail twice by the c/s thieves, and lots of other consequences too. 

If parents really got away with not paying the thieves then there would not be much of a reason for me to reform it now.


Bay_Kat said:


> I didn't think child support arrears went away, not matter how old the child got.


  The arrears can be written off in most case, except for the poorest of the poor parents where the State gov steals the child support and the State keeps the loot and it never goes to any children, and my own case was some 27,000 in arrears and the case was closed with the money unpaid and unforgiven. 

When I become Governor then I will improve all of this.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Tilted said:


> So, you think his plan is simply to foreclose custodial parents' rights to ask courts to order child support? That's it, no other plan? Interesting.


  It was correct in that one time, but you must understand that nobody else ever speaks for me - and especially that booming idiot "bcp" does not speak for me.

What other posters say is different than what I say.


Tilted said:


> So then, people would have the right to ask the courts to resolve most financial disputes, but they wouldn't have that right if the dispute related to the support of children?


  Other financial disputes like in business or accidents are a far different thing than child support.

I would like to see some real Tort reform if I could over-see the process and veto the issues to get it done right, but otherwise Tort reform will only make the thieves more effective in their stealing. 


Tilted said:


> Is that what you are proposing JP? Or, are you just proposing that the failure to pay court ordered child support not be a criminal offense for which someone could be jailed?


 The child support as it is now is a modern version of a "Debtor's Prison" and this was a big reason that the USA founders fought against the injustices of the British empire. 

So I certainly resent the Debtor's Prison being mis-used now against parents.

And I do know that the Maryland Annotated Code specifically claims it is not a "Debtor's Prison system", but when I get into the Governor's Office then that lie will be thrown out along with the thieving c/s.


Tilted said:


> Because, I have to tell you, if what bcp suggests is correct, you are going to need to do more than get yourself elected governor to meaningful effectuate your plan. You are going to have to get yourself elected President of the U.S., and get some friends elected to the U.S. Senate - because you are going to need to get control over who sits on the U.S. Supreme Court. What I'm saying is, even if you could get Maryland to pass a law that denies custodial parents the right to seek judicial resolution of a financial dispute, I think there is very little chance that such a law would hold up under federal challenges.


  It is okay if I have to continue the fight on to the maximum.

And I truly do want to influence or even direct the reform of the child support and custody laws all the way across the USA and not just for Maryland. 

But I am only one person and I do have to start some where and I am here so I start here.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> and especially that booming idiot "bcp" does not speak for me.


 I suspect that between the two of us, you would certainly lose the booming? did you mean Blooming? idiot award should the general population have the chance to vote.

 I also suspect that you would have a very hard time convincing anyone to turn you loose with their child for any length of time.. for that matter, I personally have a feeling that you might not be the best individual to have around any children.

Now, go get a real job and get out of my pocket you vile leach.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> It is my understanding that at the very beginning she got public assistance but that did not last long as she had plenty of other resources.
> 
> And then later at the end when she was dying of cancer she had to get medical assistance and less than a year later she died of the cancer.
> 
> So both of those times brought the child support collectors after me but providing for the child had nothing to do with what was really going on because my son had all of his needs filled to over flowing.
> 
> I did not really get away with it at all.
> 
> I did pay it at some times unless I could not afford it, and I did get put into jail twice by the c/s thieves, and lots of other consequences too.
> 
> If parents really got away with not paying the thieves then there would not be much of a reason for me to reform it now.
> 
> The arrears can be written off in most case, except for the poorest of the poor parents where the State gov steals the child support and the State keeps the loot and it never goes to any children, and my own case was some 27,000 in arrears and the case was closed with the money unpaid and unforgiven.
> 
> When I become Governor then I will improve all of this.



Sorry you will lose, I can't imagine someone as irresponsible as becoming anything more than a trash picker on the side of the road and even they usually have supervision from the many standing by the van with the gun.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> I suspect that between the two of us, you would certainly lose the booming? did you mean Blooming? idiot award should the general population have the chance to vote.


  Well thank you for that you silly confused idiot.

So I will concede that you would win both the booming and the blooming awards.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> Well thank you for that you silly confused idiot.
> 
> So I will concede that you would win both the booming and the blooming awards.


again with your ignorance and inability to understand things numbnuts.
 to be considered the idiot, would be the loss.
 much like If you were to actually win by some intervention by Satan, it would equate to a loss to the state.

 now, run on back to your gubmint funded slum and slap yourself you lazy non working POS.
 Pisses me off to see someone milking the system like you do.


----------



## daisycreek

VoteJP said:


> So both of those times brought the child support collectors after me but providing for the child had nothing to do with what was really going on
> 
> 
> If parents really got away with not paying the thieves then there would not be much of a reason for me to reform it now.
> 
> The arrears can be written off in most case, except for the poorest of the poor parents where the State gov steals the child support and the State keeps the loot and it never goes to any children,



And where would the money come from to pay those doctors who cared for her while she was receiving medical assistance?? The majority of that money comes from the people who work and pay taxes, are they not allowed to recoup some of it???


If the mom is on public assistance the government is giving her money.. money that she should have been getting from you.. in the form of child support.

why do you feel that "the people who pay taxes" and who will be your possible voters should have to pay to support her?

Do you think that money to pay the doctors and pay peoples rents and groceries just falls outta the sky?

Don't get me wrong.. I have no issue with your ex wife getting help when she was ill... BUT SOMEONE HAS TO REPLACE THAT MONEY!

the rest of us have chipped in our share- so you needed to chip in your share as well!!!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

daisycreek said:


> And where would the money come from to pay those doctors who cared for her while she was receiving medical assistance?? The majority of that money comes from the people who work and pay taxes, are they not allowed to recoup some of it???
> 
> 
> If the mom is on public assistance the government is giving her money.. money that she should have been getting from you.. in the form of child support.
> 
> why do you feel that "the people who pay taxes" and who will be your possible voters should have to pay to support her?
> 
> Do you think that money to pay the doctors and pay peoples rents and groceries just falls outta the sky?



Awesome questions, lets see how he answers, he may not, these are tricky questions for him


----------



## bcp

I just want to know why he wont work


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Change we can believe in!: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)



			
				daisycreek said:
			
		

> VoteJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both of those times brought the child support collectors after me but providing for the child had nothing to do with what was really going on
> 
> 
> If parents really got away with not paying the thieves then there would not be much of a reason for me to reform it now.
> 
> The arrears can be written off in most case, except for the poorest of the poor parents where the State gov steals the child support and the State keeps the loot and it never goes to any children,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where would the money come from to pay those doctors who cared for her while she was receiving medical assistance?? The majority of that money comes from the people who work and pay taxes, are they not allowed to recoup some of it???
> 
> 
> If the mom is on public assistance the government is giving her money.. money that she should have been getting from you.. in the form of child support.
> 
> why do you feel that "the people who pay taxes" and who will be your possible voters should have to pay to support her?
> 
> Do you think that money to pay the doctors and pay peoples rents and groceries just falls outta the sky?
> 
> Don't get me wrong.. I have no issue with your ex wife getting help when she was ill... BUT SOMEONE HAS TO REPLACE THAT MONEY!
> 
> the rest of us have chipped in our share- so you needed to chip in your share as well!!!!!
Click to expand...


I hate to take Jimmy's side on anything, but you are way off base here.

Child support is not for paying her doctors, her rent, or her groceries. It is for the child's expenses ONLY.

Alimoney could cover those things if awarded, but there's no reason to believe it was.

He did not pay the expenses to raise his own child, and that surely caused hardship and stress for his ex as she was dying. But that does not make him liable for any expenses incurred because she got sick.


----------



## daisycreek

bcp said:


> I just want to know why he wont work



ummm cuz his paycheck comes in the mail????????


----------



## daisycreek

MMDad said:


> I hate to take Jimmy's side on anything, but you are way off base here.
> 
> Child support is not for paying her doctors, her rent, or her groceries. It is for the child's expenses ONLY.




I did not mean directly thru child support- 

I was refering to the fact that when someone receives Temporary cash assistance or medical assistance they are required to open a child support case at that time. The purpose of this is two-fold.

if no child support is paid by the absent parent during the time the custodial parent is receiving public assistance........

and the child support arrears are building up .... 

those arrears are then OWED to the state! A requirement of receiving cash assistance is to assign the child support arrears over to the state for the time that the parent receives assistance..

 thus child support  is the program that is bringing money in to help defray the monies spent by the state for those programs



My intent was to reply to this comment by JPC
The arrears can be written off in most case, except for the poorest of the poor parents where the State gov steals the child support and the State keeps the loot and it never goes to any children,


that if the mom was on public assistance the state didn't steal the child support money- as she was getting a check and/ or rent assistance, food stamps-  The state gave her money they didn't steal it .

and when/if he ever paid- the arrears assigned to the state have to be paid off

the custodial parent can forgive arrears owed to them


----------



## bcp

daisycreek said:


> I did not mean directly thru child support-
> 
> I was refering to the fact that when someone receives Temporary cash assistance or medical assistance they are required to open a child support case at that time. The purpose of this is two-fold.
> 
> if no child support is paid by the absent parent during the time the custodial parent is receiving public assistance........
> 
> and the child support arrears are building up ....
> 
> those arrears are then OWED to the state! A requirement of receiving cash assistance is to assign the child support arrears over to the state for the time that the parent receives assistance..
> 
> thus child support is the program that is bringing money in to help defray the monies spent by the state for those programs


 no you have it all wrong.
 if the state pays the childs care during this period, then takes the money back from the worthless criminal deadbeat donor, the state is stealing the money.
 the childs needs were already met and there is no reason to require assistance from the worthless sperm donor at all. its just not fair


----------



## daisycreek

bcp said:


> no you have it all wrong.
> if the state pays the childs care during this period, then takes the money back from the worthless criminal deadbeat donor, the state is stealing the money.
> the childs needs were already met and there is no reason to require assistance from the worthless sperm donor at all. its just not fair



Well if I paid income tax and social security oh and medicare tax last year and everyones needs were met then the thieves at the IRS should not take any this year....


LOL if he really wanted votes he would add SMECO to his platform...  the greedy electric thieves


----------



## bcp

Thinking on this I might be able to retire, still pay my bills, put my daughter through college and travel nonstop for a few maybe 20 years.

 I just have to collect disability.

 lets see, I broke my back in 92, the surgery left a touch of arthritis in my spine.

 then, In 95 I cut off two fingers in a construction accident. they put them back on but one of them lost the tendon and wont straighten out anymore.

 Then, in 04 I had a heart attack and had to get a stent put in.

 06 was a ruptured disk that left me without nerves to my foot.

 08 I had pneumonia that damaged my lungs and I have lost about 25% of my lung capacity because of it.

  What a damn fool I am for going into work every day just to take care of my family.

 If JPC can get benefits because his hands are bent from strokin, I just know all my bills can be paid without me working.

 but then on the other hand, I expect that my injuries over the years could be why I have such a disgust when I hear about some POS milking the system like he his.

 I want to thank you all now for paying my way.


----------



## xusnret

Hey Jp how did you injure your cartleges?

"And a third injury is in his lower back-bone as the cartleges were crushed in another event. This injury occassionally flares up but it seems to be mostly healed."


----------



## VoteJP

bcp said:


> to be considered the idiot, would be the loss.
> 
> Pisses me off ...


  So we really are brothers, and you are one of my brethren.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> So we really are brothers, and you are one of my brethren.



Library still open?  I had no idea.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> And where would the money come from to pay those doctors who cared for her while she was receiving medical assistance?? The majority of that money comes from the people who work and pay taxes, are they not allowed to recoup some of it???


  She was an American citizen of Maryland and she had her own right since she must have qualified for the public assistance and that is how our Social Services are designed to work.

So the gov is not really allowed to "recoup" it from me or from anyone else.

She did not get medical assistance based on having a child nor anything to do with child support.


daisycreek said:


> If the mom is on public assistance the government is giving her money.. money that she should have been getting from you.. in the form of child support.


She qualifies for public assistance on her own merit as an American citizen, and the child support is not to be Mommy support.

As it is now the poorest of poor custodials that do get on public assistance do not receive the child support because the State keeps the loot.


daisycreek said:


> why do you feel that "the people who pay taxes" and who will be your possible voters should have to pay to support her?


It is the US gov jobs under the US Constitution to promote the general "welfare" of the population.

It really is the same for all taxes for all gov programs in that it is to help and support and protect the US citizens as that is the purpose of taxes.


daisycreek said:


> Do you think that money to pay the doctors and pay peoples rents and groceries just falls outta the sky?


It might not fall out of the sky, but such things are not to be paid by stealing money and calling it support for children.


daisycreek said:


> Don't get me wrong.. I have no issue with your ex wife getting help when she was ill... BUT SOMEONE HAS TO REPLACE THAT MONEY!


No, the taxes or assistance does not get replaced or repaid as that is absurd.

Ordering people to repay gov assistance would just force more people into bankruptcy and into poverty.


daisycreek said:


> the rest of us have chipped in our share- so you needed to chip in your share as well!!!!!


Well I have always paid taxes and I still pay some taxes today.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> I did not mean directly thru child support-
> 
> I was refering to the fact that when someone receives Temporary cash assistance or medical assistance they are required to open a child support case at that time. The purpose of this is two-fold.
> 
> if no child support is paid by the absent parent during the time the custodial parent is receiving public assistance........
> 
> and the child support arrears are building up ....
> 
> those arrears are then OWED to the state! A requirement of receiving cash assistance is to assign the child support arrears over to the state for the time that the parent receives assistance..
> 
> thus child support  is the program that is bringing money in to help defray the monies spent by the state for those programs


    That is a point that I have repeated many times, that even the poorest of poor children have all of their needs filled completely and there is no justification for giving them extra.

The entire concept of child support is based in a fraud and it is a pack of lies, and the surest proof of that is in this reality that the State steals the child support cash away from the poorest of the poor children.


daisycreek said:


> My intent was to reply to this comment by JPC
> The arrears can be written off in most case, except for the poorest of the poor parents where the State gov steals the child support and the State keeps the loot and it never goes to any children,
> 
> that if the mom was on public assistance the state didn't steal the child support money- as she was getting a check and/ or rent assistance, food stamps-  The state gave her money they didn't steal it .


The money given in public assistance is not stolen money because the custodial has an American right to receive the public assistance.

But going out and taking the money away from the separated parent and calling that as "child support" is both stealing and lying in simple and exact terms.

Child support is to support children and not to repay the State for welfare assistance, but the crooked system as it is now does this anyway.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



xusnret said:


> Hey Jp how did you injure your cartleges?
> 
> "And a third injury is in his lower back-bone as the cartleges were crushed in another event. This injury occassionally flares up but it seems to be mostly healed."


  I try not to elaborate on that one, but since you ask; 

I was injured in the St. Mary's County Detention Center (1995 or 96?) when the guards beat me up and one of the 5 guards purposely came full weight down over my shoulders to purposely crush my backbone cartilages and it worked for him very well. 

I learned later that the Correctional Officers train in ways of attacking and damaging the inmates in ways that can not be easily verified or seen, like my backbone being crushed left no scares and no bruise and they refused me any real medical attention afterward and I was just one of many inmates to be assaulted and crippled by the guards.

Most inmates do not get assaulted by the Correction Officers but over time it amounts to quite a few that do, and when they beat up one inmate then the terror tactic is seen and received by the hundred other inmates that know about it.

And I feel that I must confess that I do know of other inmates that have been brutalized far worse than I was by the guards.

And of course it was said to be my own fault as it is when the guards beat up any inmate that it is always recorded as the inmates' own fault every time.


----------



## Sonsie

So you have a record too.  Eh... I was gonna type up some scathing shyte but you know what?  You are just not worth my time or even a moments worth of my thoughts.  A good thread to unsubscribe from.


----------



## daisycreek

Different policies apply in terms of how child
support collections are handled and if an annual collections fee applies, among other
things. For example, because Maryland presently does not ‘pass through’ any child
support in TANF cases, support payments made by noncustodial parents in current-
TANF cases are retained by the state to offset the cost of TANF assistance provided to
the family. If the amount of support collected is large enough to make the family
ineligible for TANF, of course, the family receives the support and their welfare case is
closed. In contrast, support collections that are received by the agency on behalf of
never-TANF cases are paid directly to the family


People & Payments: A Baseline Profile of Marylandâ€™s Child Support Caseload

In 1950, when only a small minority of children were in female-headed families, *the Federal Government *took its first steps into the child support arena. *Congress amended the Aid to Families with Dependent Children (AFDC) law by requiring State welfare agencies to notify law enforcement officials when benefits were being furnished to a child who had been abandoned by one of her parents.* Presumably, local officials would then undertake to locate nonresident parents and make them pay child support. From 1950 to 1975, *the Federal Government *confined its child support efforts to these welfare children. With this exception, most Americans thought that child support establishment and collection was a domestic relations issue that should be dealt with at the State level by the courts.   

The 1975 legislation (Public Law 93-647) added a new *part D to title IV of the Social Security Act.* This statute, as amended, authorizes Federal matching funds to be used for enforcing support obligations by locating nonresident parents, establishing paternity, establishing child support awards, and collecting child support payments. Since 1981, child support agencies have also been permitted to collect spousal support on behalf of custodial parents, and in 1984 they were required to petition for medical support as part of most child support orders.

Basic responsibility for administering the program is left to States, *but the Federal Government plays a major role in: dictating the major design features of State programs;* funding, monitoring and evaluating State programs; providing technical assistance; and giving assistance to States in locating absent parents and obtaining support payments


In 1996, Public Law 104-193, the Personal Responsibility and Work Opportunity Reconciliation Act of 1996, abolished AFDC and related programs and replaced them with a block grant program of TANF. Under the new law, each *State must operate a CSE Program meeting Federal requirements in order to be eligible for TANF funds. *In addition to abolishing AFDC, Public Law 104-193 made about 50 changes to the CSE Program, many of them major. These changes include requiring States to increase the percentage of fathers identified, establishing an integrated, automated network linking all States to information about the location and assets of parents, *requiring States to implement more enforcement techniques, and revising the rules governing the distribution of past due (arrearage) child support payments to former recipients of public assistance.*


*The Social Security Act requires every State operating a TANF Program to conduct a Child Support Enforcement Program*. *Federal law* requires applicants for, and recipients of, TANF to assign their support rights to the State in order to receive benefits. In addition, *each applicant or recipient must cooperate with the State to establish the paternity of a child born outside marriage and to obtain child support payments.

*
if the relative with whom a child is living still refuses to cooperate, then the State must reduce the family's TANF benefit by at least 25 percent and may remove the family from the TANF Program. (*Federal law* also stipulates that no TANF funds may be used for a family that includes a person who has not assigned child support rights to the State.)



*States are required to use several enforcement tools. *They must use the IRS tax refund offset procedure for welfare and nonwelfare families, and they must also determine periodically whether any individuals receiving unemployment compensation owe child support. The State Employment Security Agency (part of the Federal-State Unemployment Insurance System), is required to withhold unemployment benefits, and to pay the child support agency any outstanding child support obligations established by an agreement with the individual or through legal processes.

*Other enforcement techniques States must use include:
*
   1. Imposing liens against real and personal property for amounts of overdue support;
   2. Withholding State tax refunds payable to a parent who is delinquent in support payments;
   3. Reporting the amount of overdue support to a consumer credit bureau upon request;
   4. Requiring individuals who have demonstrated a pattern of delinquent payments to post a bond or give some other guarantee to secure payment of overdue support;
   5. Establishing expedited processes within the State judicial system or under administrative processes for obtaining and enforcing child support orders and determining paternity. 

These expedited procedures include giving States authority to secure assets to satisfy payment of past-due support by seizing or attaching unemployment compensation, workers' compensation, judgments, settlements, lotteries, asset held in financial institutions, and public and private retirement funds;
   6. Withholding, suspending, or restricting the use of driver's licenses, professional and occupational licenses, and recreational and sporting licenses of noncustodial parents who owe past-due support;
   7. Denying passports to persons owing more than $5,000 in past-due support;
   8. *Requiring unemployed noncustodial parents who owe child support to a child receiving TANF benefits to participate in appropriate work activities;*
   9. Performing quarterly data matches with financial institutions; and
  10. Voiding of fraudulent transfers of assets to avoid payment of child support.


Foster care agencies are required to take steps, where appropriate, to secure an assignment to the State of any rights to support on behalf of a child receiving foster care maintenance payments under *title IV-E of the Social Security Act.*

State child support agencies are also required to petition to include medical support as part of any child support order whenever health care coverage is available to the noncustodial parent at a reasonable cost. And, if a family loses TANF eligibility as the result of increased collection of support payments, the State must continue to provide Medicaid benefits for 4 calendar months beginning with the month of ineligibility. *In addition, States must provide services to families covered by Medicaid who are referred to the State IV-D agency from the State Medicaid agency.*



States also have the option of charging a late payment fee equal to between 3 and 6 percent of the amount of overdue support. Late payment fees may be charged to noncustodial parents and are to be collected only after the full amount of the support has been paid to the child. 


Finally, *each State must comply with any other requirements and standards that the Secretary determines to be necessary to the establishment of an effective child support program.*


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> The entire concept of child support is based in a fraud and it is a pack of lies, and the surest proof of that is in this reality that the State steals the child support cash away from the poorest of the poor children.
> 
> The money given in public assistance is not stolen money because the custodial has an American right to receive the public assistance.


 
 What you and those like you fail to understand is that welfare in its own is the fraud in this case.
 The word "welfare" in the constitution did not mean taking money from one person and giving it to another. I think it was Roosevle that created the welfare system as it is today.
 Based on that, and considering your theory on child support being theft, I would expect you to see that public assistance is theft.
 Its something I dont want to support in 90% of the cases (yours being one of them) but I have no option. Therefore, public assistance, is theft, and by extention you are stealing money from me.

 You might really want to explore a bit of constitutional history before you make the determination that the word "welfare" had an original meaning of free money to the poor. 

 Oh, and as far as that goes, child support in your opinion is just as constitutional as public assistance, so again, based on your own words, you should have given the support freely because it was your constitutional obligation.


----------



## Tilted

JP, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my posts, though you still didn't definitively answer one of my inquiries. Regarding the child support system, which one of these three things would you want to do if you were governor? If none of them is a fair description, then of course, feel free to provide one.

(1) Change Maryland law saw that no one could be jailed for failure to pay court ordered child support.

(2) Do (1) and change Maryland law by removing all of it that relates to child support (and enforcement), so that there was no state run mechanism to help custodial parents get awarded child support and collect it, and no statutory guidelines for determining child support in individual cases.

(3) Do (2) and make a special provision in Maryland law that specifically grants non-custodial parents immunity from civil liability for matters relating to the expenses associated with raising/supporting their children. 



VoteJP said:


> The money given in public assistance is not stolen money because the custodial has an American right to receive the public assistance.


 
Okay, I don't think I can let this pass without comment. They have an American right to receive public assistance? If by that you simply mean that there are specific laws that say they are to receive it, then I guess that's correct. But, if you mean 'right' in any broader sense, then I think that statement is preposterous - even treacherous. It reveals the mindset which has come to pervade modern society, which misconstrues the notion of political rights, and which will be increasingly problematic for society and the prosperity thereof.

Here's the problem, there's a trend in society whereby people have a habit of mixing apples and oranges, and talking about them both under the umbrella of 'rights', and in ways that infer (or assume) comparability. Traditionally, or at least Constitutionally, most rights refer to things that the government is not allowed to do to you (and to some extent, things that it can't allow others to do to you), not things that the government has to give you. You have the 'right' to not have certain things done to you, not the 'right' to have certain things done for you. Individual rights, as relates to governments, are prohibitions placed on those governments, not obligations placed on them (except, as I said, to the extent that they need to 'prohibit' people from doing things to other people).

You don't have a political right to have people give you things, you have a political right to have them not take things away from you. One might argue that voting is a 'right' to have something given to you - and that's a reasonable argument. However, I see the state as something that arises from the very political franchise that comes to be embodied in, and represented by, the vote - so in its essence, it isn't something the government gives you, but something that we have, the collective of which creates and is the government.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> Different policies apply in terms of how child
> support collections are handled and if an annual collections fee applies, among other
> things. For example, because Maryland presently does not ‘pass through’ any child
> support in TANF cases, support payments made by noncustodial parents in current-
> TANF cases are retained by the state to offset the cost of TANF assistance provided to
> the family. If the amount of support collected is large enough to make the family
> ineligible for TANF, of course, the family receives the support and their welfare case is
> closed. In contrast, support collections that are received by the agency on behalf of
> never-TANF cases are paid directly to the family
> 
> 
> People & Payments: A Baseline Profile of Marylandâ€™s Child Support Caseload
> 
> In 1950, when only a small minority of children were in female-headed families, *the Federal Government *took its first steps into the child support arena. *Congress amended the Aid to Families with Dependent Children (AFDC) law by requiring State welfare agencies to notify law enforcement officials when benefits were being furnished to a child who had been abandoned by one of her parents.* Presumably, local officials would then undertake to locate nonresident parents and make them pay child support. From 1950 to 1975, *the Federal Government *confined its child support efforts to these welfare children. With this exception, most Americans thought that child support establishment and collection was a domestic relations issue that should be dealt with at the State level by the courts.
> 
> The 1975 legislation (Public Law 93-647) added a new *part D to title IV of the Social Security Act.* This statute, as amended, authorizes Federal matching funds to be used for enforcing support obligations by locating nonresident parents, establishing paternity, establishing child support awards, and collecting child support payments. Since 1981, child support agencies have also been permitted to collect spousal support on behalf of custodial parents, and in 1984 they were required to petition for medical support as part of most child support orders.
> 
> Basic responsibility for administering the program is left to States, *but the Federal Government plays a major role in: dictating the major design features of State programs;* funding, monitoring and evaluating State programs; providing technical assistance; and giving assistance to States in locating absent parents and obtaining support payments
> 
> 
> In 1996, Public Law 104-193, the Personal Responsibility and Work Opportunity Reconciliation Act of 1996, abolished AFDC and related programs and replaced them with a block grant program of TANF. Under the new law, each *State must operate a CSE Program meeting Federal requirements in order to be eligible for TANF funds. *In addition to abolishing AFDC, Public Law 104-193 made about 50 changes to the CSE Program, many of them major. These changes include requiring States to increase the percentage of fathers identified, establishing an integrated, automated network linking all States to information about the location and assets of parents, *requiring States to implement more enforcement techniques, and revising the rules governing the distribution of past due (arrearage) child support payments to former recipients of public assistance.*
> 
> 
> *The Social Security Act requires every State operating a TANF Program to conduct a Child Support Enforcement Program*. *Federal law* requires applicants for, and recipients of, TANF to assign their support rights to the State in order to receive benefits. In addition, *each applicant or recipient must cooperate with the State to establish the paternity of a child born outside marriage and to obtain child support payments.
> 
> *
> if the relative with whom a child is living still refuses to cooperate, then the State must reduce the family's TANF benefit by at least 25 percent and may remove the family from the TANF Program. (*Federal law* also stipulates that no TANF funds may be used for a family that includes a person who has not assigned child support rights to the State.)
> 
> 
> 
> *States are required to use several enforcement tools. *They must use the IRS tax refund offset procedure for welfare and nonwelfare families, and they must also determine periodically whether any individuals receiving unemployment compensation owe child support. The State Employment Security Agency (part of the Federal-State Unemployment Insurance System), is required to withhold unemployment benefits, and to pay the child support agency any outstanding child support obligations established by an agreement with the individual or through legal processes.
> 
> *Other enforcement techniques States must use include:
> *
> 1. Imposing liens against real and personal property for amounts of overdue support;
> 2. Withholding State tax refunds payable to a parent who is delinquent in support payments;
> 3. Reporting the amount of overdue support to a consumer credit bureau upon request;
> 4. Requiring individuals who have demonstrated a pattern of delinquent payments to post a bond or give some other guarantee to secure payment of overdue support;
> 5. Establishing expedited processes within the State judicial system or under administrative processes for obtaining and enforcing child support orders and determining paternity.
> 
> These expedited procedures include giving States authority to secure assets to satisfy payment of past-due support by seizing or attaching unemployment compensation, workers' compensation, judgments, settlements, lotteries, asset held in financial institutions, and public and private retirement funds;
> 6. Withholding, suspending, or restricting the use of driver's licenses, professional and occupational licenses, and recreational and sporting licenses of noncustodial parents who owe past-due support;
> 7. Denying passports to persons owing more than $5,000 in past-due support;
> 8. *Requiring unemployed noncustodial parents who owe child support to a child receiving TANF benefits to participate in appropriate work activities;*
> 9. Performing quarterly data matches with financial institutions; and
> 10. Voiding of fraudulent transfers of assets to avoid payment of child support.
> 
> 
> Foster care agencies are required to take steps, where appropriate, to secure an assignment to the State of any rights to support on behalf of a child receiving foster care maintenance payments under *title IV-E of the Social Security Act.*
> 
> State child support agencies are also required to petition to include medical support as part of any child support order whenever health care coverage is available to the noncustodial parent at a reasonable cost. And, if a family loses TANF eligibility as the result of increased collection of support payments, the State must continue to provide Medicaid benefits for 4 calendar months beginning with the month of ineligibility. *In addition, States must provide services to families covered by Medicaid who are referred to the State IV-D agency from the State Medicaid agency.*
> 
> 
> 
> States also have the option of charging a late payment fee equal to between 3 and 6 percent of the amount of overdue support. Late payment fees may be charged to noncustodial parents and are to be collected only after the full amount of the support has been paid to the child.
> 
> 
> Finally, *each State must comply with any other requirements and standards that the Secretary determines to be necessary to the establishment of an effective child support program.*


  I like to point out that all of that above states NOTHING nothing at all to do with children in need or needy children, as the entire law is totally based on parenting police and attacking parents with absolutely no regard at all for the children, and no regard for any real need of any child.

And foremost in that parenting police set of rules is that the poorest of the poor families on welfare do have the child support taken by the State and put into the State treasury because there is the distinct position that all the children already have all of their needs filled completely.

These rules are not for supporting children but only for policing parents.

So it is all a lie and a fraud.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> What you and those like you fail to understand is that welfare in its own is the fraud in this case.
> The word "welfare" in the constitution did not mean taking money from one person and giving it to another. I think it was Roosevle that created the welfare system as it is today.
> Based on that, and considering your theory on child support being theft, I would expect you to see that public assistance is theft.
> Its something I dont want to support in 90% of the cases (yours being one of them) but I have no option. Therefore, public assistance, is theft, and by extention you are stealing money from me.
> 
> You might really want to explore a bit of constitutional history before you make the determination that the word "welfare" had an original meaning of free money to the poor.
> 
> Oh, and as far as that goes, child support in your opinion is just as constitutional as public assistance, so again, based on your own words, you should have given the support freely because it was your constitutional obligation.


  You are just playing games again bcp.

There is no comparison between the richest Country in the world using a small (relatively small) amount of the overall taxes to give public assistance to the poorest members of our society, then compare that to individual parents being pillaged and slandered to pay child support when the children already have everything the child needs to over flowing. 

You might want to win your argument but there is no comparison in that.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Tilted said:


> JP, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my posts, though you still didn't definitively answer one of my inquiries. Regarding the child support system, which one of these three things would you want to do if you were governor? If none of them is a fair description, then of course, feel free to provide one.
> 
> (1) Change Maryland law [so] that no one could be jailed for failure to pay court ordered child support.
> 
> (2) Do (1) and change Maryland law by removing all of it that relates to child support (and enforcement), so that there was no state run mechanism to help custodial parents get awarded child support and collect it, and no statutory guidelines for determining child support in individual cases.
> 
> (3) Do (2) and make a special provision in Maryland law that specifically grants non-custodial parents immunity from civil liability for matters relating to the expenses associated with raising/supporting their children.


  I would want all three (3) of those, but it does seem that your #3 would not be necessary even though it does reflect the point of reform.


Tilted said:


> Okay, I don't think I can let this pass without comment. They have an American right to receive public assistance? If by that you simply mean that there are specific laws that say they are to receive it, then I guess that's correct. But, if you mean 'right' in any broader sense, then I think that statement is preposterous - even treacherous. It reveals the mindset which has come to pervade modern society, which misconstrues the notion of political rights, and which will be increasingly problematic for society and the prosperity thereof.


I do see it as a human right and a God given right and thus a birth right, and the US Constitution does reflect that in saying that the Federal gov is to provide for the "welfare" of the population.

It was not put into the Bill of Rights but I say it was understood at that time and ever after.


Tilted said:


> Here's the problem, there's a trend in society whereby people have a habit of mixing apples and oranges, and talking about them both under the umbrella of 'rights', and in ways that infer (or assume) comparability. Traditionally, or at least Constitutionally, most rights refer to things that the government is not allowed to do to you (and to some extent, things that it can't allow others to do to you), not things that the government has to give you. You have the 'right' to not have certain things done to you, not the 'right' to have certain things done for you. Individual rights, as relates to governments, are prohibitions placed on those governments, not obligations placed on them (except, as I said, to the extent that they need to 'prohibit' people from doing things to other people).


I say that is a wrong perspective which makes the interpretation incorrect.

It is no so much that people / citizens have a right to public assistance, because the "right" belongs to taxpayers that we have the right to help and assist our fellow citizens through the gov and with the tax dollars.

I see it like the Civil War in that the slaves did not have the right nor the power to defend themselves, so the right and the power belonged to the honest and moral citizens to do the right for the slaves.

So it is with poor people in the USA can not claim their own rights but the honest and moral citizens and taxpayers claim the right to provide for our fellow citizens in need.

Some people that do not receive public assistance are the ones trying to take it away, while other people that also do not receive public assistance demands that it is continued.

So the poor and the needy do not fight their own fight.

The same happens in child support in that the children are not in the discussions. 


Tilted said:


> You don't have a political right to have people give you things, you have a political right to have them not take things away from you. One might argue that voting is a 'right' to have something given to you - and that's a reasonable argument. However, I see the state as something that arises from the very political franchise that comes to be embodied in, and represented by, the vote - so in its essence, it isn't something the government gives you, but something that we have, the collective of which creates and is the government.


  The one right that counters that is in the 2nd Amendment in that we do have the right to fight back and to use violence against the gov when it does become tyrannical.

So you are correct that the gov can stop all welfare and the gov can stop all public assistance, but then the people have the option of doing as was done in the French revolution (1789) and cut off the King's head.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> You are just playing games again bcp.
> 
> There is no comparison between the richest Country in the world using a small (relatively small) amount of the overall taxes to give public assistance to the poorest members of our society, then compare that to individual parents being pillaged and slandered to pay child support when the children already have everything the child needs to over flowing.
> 
> You might want to win your argument but there is no comparison in that.


The only thing overflowing in all of this is the waste coming from the toilet you call a mouth. (yes, yours)

 Now if it was me, and I was looking to save the state some money, I would be more aggressive with the deadbeat bums, I would not lay off WORKERS, I would start by laying off welfare recipients. You first.
 It makes no sense to put a greater burden on the state with child support, and at the same time laying off the productive when there are so many unproductive to take the hit first.

 not one worker would be laid off until the last of the welfare mooches were gone.


----------



## daisycreek

It's quite clear that JPC has no reading comprehension, or he would have noted that child support laws are regulated by:

FEDERAL LAW

NOT MARYLAND LAW!!!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

daisycreek said:


> It's quite clear that JPC has no reading comprehension, or he would have noted that child support laws are regulated by:
> 
> FEDERAL LAW
> 
> NOT MARYLAND LAW!!!!!!



He should hire on with the Obama administration as the new Child Support Czar.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> You are just playing games again bcp.
> 
> There is no comparison between the richest Country in the world using a small (relatively small) amount of the overall taxes to give public assistance to the poorest members of our society, then compare that to individual parents being pillaged and slandered to pay child support when *the children already have everything the child needs to over flowing*.
> 
> You might want to win your argument but there is no comparison in that.



And how on earth do you know the child has everything he/she needs to overflowing?   Again, JP, you are pathetic and I am counting down to the day you LOSE!


----------



## Baja28

daisycreek said:


> It's quite clear that JPC has no reading comprehension, or he would have noted that child support laws are regulated by:
> 
> FEDERAL LAW
> 
> NOT MARYLAND LAW!!!!!!


So what you're saying is even if he were to be elected :snicker:, there's not a damn thing he could do.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Baja28 said:


> So what you're saying is even if he were to be elected *:snicker*:, there's not a damn thing he could do.



Good one, I got my laugh for the night.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> It's quite clear that JPC has no reading comprehension, or he would have noted that child support laws are regulated by:
> 
> FEDERAL LAW
> 
> NOT MARYLAND LAW!!!!!!


   I do know about that and I do not like it either.

But Maryland like any State can still reject the Federal mandates and I would do that.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> And how on earth do you know the child has everything he/she needs to overflowing?   Again, JP, you are pathetic and I am counting down to the day you LOSE!


   We can KNOW that because we know that every State in the USA has welfare and Social Services provided to every American citizen and so that means that every child has full access to every thing the child needs, and there are other places like Churches and Charity groups that give to families far more so and that means every child has every thing they each need to over flowing.

There is ONLY only one (1) way that any child in the entire USA goes without their needs filled and that is when the custodial is neglecting or abusing the child.

It has absolutely no regard nor baring on whether they receive child support or not.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> We can KNOW that because we know that every State in the USA has welfare and Social Services provided to every American citizen and so that means that every child has full access to every thing the child needs, and there are other places like Churches and Charity groups that give to families far more so and that means every child has every thing they each need to over flowing.
> 
> There is ONLY only one (1) way that any child in the entire USA goes without their needs filled and that is when the custodial is neglecting or abusing the child.
> 
> It has absolutely no regard nor baring on whether they receive child support or not.



That is exactly the answer I would expect from a low life, non working bum.  I'm sure the child is really proud knowing that they get everything from charities and state assistance and can tell their friends this versus saying "yes, both my parents provide for me."   What a way to give a child some pride.  You are truly worthless JP.  So you are wrong, the child does not have everything he/she needs.  

Not only do I hope you lose, which I am sure you will, but I honestly think you did not spend enough time in jail.


----------



## bcp

OK enough of the child support issue

 lets look at another problem that is currently affecting Maryland citizens.
 layoffs.

 Would you agree that the state should lay off welfare recipients before touching the workers?

 The logic behind this.
 The worker is putting money into the state through his/her payroll taxes, property taxes, taxes on purchases etc...
 The welfare recipient is taking from the state without providing any service to the community as a whole, in other words, he/she is not contributing to the welfare of the state.

 The worker has more to lose. A house, maybe a car, education savings, retirement etc..
 the welfare recipient has little to lose, public housing, and honestly, most of them don't care about school anyway, they have no retirement as they expect welfare to carry them to the grave.

 Unexpected benefits might be that those cut from welfare might have to actually work for a living, and doing so would create a greater revenue for the state and business as a whole.

 The broken expectation of living for free might cause some of the children to actually learn in school, creating a larger educated work force.

 a larger workforce would be attractive to business that might be thinking about moving into the state, bringing once again, more revenue.

 or, would you just continue paying the non workers while you laid off the workers creating a greater welfare state than we already have.

 what would your choice be.

 and child care is not in this equation.


----------



## Bay_Kat

bcp said:


> OK enough of the child support issue
> 
> lets look at another problem that is currently affecting Maryland citizens.
> layoffs.
> 
> Would you agree that the state should lay off welfare recipients before touching the workers?
> 
> The logic behind this.
> The worker is putting money into the state through his/her payroll taxes, property taxes, taxes on purchases etc...
> The welfare recipient is taking from the state without providing any service to the community as a whole, in other words, he/she is not contributing to the welfare of the state.
> 
> The worker has more to lose. A house, maybe a car, education savings, retirement etc..
> the welfare recipient has little to lose, public housing, and honestly, most of them don't care about school anyway, they have no retirement as they expect welfare to carry them to the grave.
> 
> Unexpected benefits might be that those cut from welfare might have to actually work for a living, and doing so would create a greater revenue for the state and business as a whole.
> 
> The broken expectation of living for free might cause some of the children to actually learn in school, creating a larger educated work force.
> 
> a larger workforce would be attractive to business that might be thinking about moving into the state, bringing once again, more revenue.
> 
> or, would you just continue paying the non workers while you laid off the workers creating a greater welfare state than we already have.
> 
> what would your choice be.
> 
> and child care is not in this equation.



*BCP for Governor!*


----------



## daisycreek

VoteJP said:


> I do know about that and I do not like it either.
> 
> But Maryland like any State can still reject the Federal mandates and I would do that.



Ummm No Maryland nor any other state may  not reject the mandates. Per my long post to you, under the Social Security act- All states in order to receive TANF funds IE: welfare and medical assistance funds from the feds  ... MUST have child support enforcement policy in place.

No child support..... No welfare funds


----------



## Bay_Kat

daisycreek said:


> Ummm No Maryland nor any other state may  not reject the mandates. Per my long post to you, under the Social Security act- All states in order to receive TANF funds IE: welfare and medical assistance funds from the feds  ... MUST have child support enforcement policy in place.
> 
> No child support..... No welfare funds



Darn, he can't respond, the library is closed.


----------



## daisycreek

Baja28 said:


> So what you're saying is even if he were to be elected :snicker:, there's not a damn thing he could do.




ummmmm YEP!


----------



## bcp

Bay_Kat said:


> *BCP for Governor!*


Oh no
 I dont suffer from any illness that would cause me to think I could run a state anywhere but into the ground.
 I suggest we leave that position for people that are educated in such a way to allow for greatness,,, or at least allow them not to totally destroy.

 besides, my idea of balancing a budget comes from balancing my own finances.
 If you cant afford it, get rid of something. You don't fix increase your cash flow by borrowing more money.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> Maryland presently does not ‘pass through’ any child
> support in TANF cases, support payments made by noncustodial parents in current-
> TANF cases are retained by the state to offset the cost of TANF assistance provided to
> the family.
> 
> *People & Payments: A Baseline Profile of Marylandâ€™s Child Support Caseload *


   Lets go back to this website info given by "Daisy" and look at page #6 on that link above, second paragraph and it says this;

"*The overarching principle of the child support program is that children are entitled to financial support from both parents.*"

And this is the point that it is NOT to support children but only to police parents, so it is a complete fraud.

And this coresponds to the words of "Tilted" below;


Tilted said:


> You don't have a political right to have people give you things, you have a political right to have them not take things away from you.


The child support laws are designed to take from citizen parents money that they do not owe and give the c/s loot to others that do not need the money.

The child support is not being ordered based on any need to support children, but c/s is only being ordered as in "Daisy's" link says to control parents regardless of any need.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



VoteJP said:


> Lets go back to this website info given by "Daisy" and look at page #6 on that link above, second paragraph and it says this;
> 
> "*The overarching principle of the child support program is that children are entitled to financial support from both parents.*"
> 
> And this is the point that it is NOT to support children but only to police parents, so it is a complete fraud.
> 
> And this coresponds to the words of "Tilted" below;
> 
> The child support laws are designed to take from citizen parents money that they do not owe and give the c/s loot to others that do not need the money.
> 
> The child support is not being ordered based on any need to support children, but c/s is only being ordered as in "Daisy's" link says to control parents regardless of any need.



  And I forgot to say that all child support really does is to subsidize divorce and adultery.

It does not support children - it supports divorces and adultery.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> And I forgot to say that all child support really does is to subsidize divorce and adultery.
> 
> It does not support children - it supports divorces and adultery.



You sound very bitter.  I'm starting to understand.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> I'm sure the child is really proud knowing that they get everything from charities and state assistance and can tell their friends this versus saying "yes, both my parents provide for me."   What a way to give a child some pride.  You are truly worthless JP.  So you are wrong, the child does not have everything he/she needs.


  I really see it as far FAR worse for the child to finally wake up to the sad reality that the custodial has been abusing the child's other parent through the brutal and unjust child support laws and doing it all through the child's name.

Much more damaging is for a child to discover that they have been fed off of the stolen money taken from their separated parent. 

And of course the children would know the truth that the custodial only said the c/s was to help them (the children) while the c/s was mis-used and all the money really did was pay for the custodial to get the divorce and then the c/s paid for the custodial's adulteries, and the children really got nothing from the stolen money.

Children do grow up and lies never turn into truths no matter how hard the custodians preach the lies.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> Ummm No Maryland nor any other state may  not reject the mandates. Per my long post to you, under the Social Security act- All states in order to receive TANF funds IE: welfare and medical assistance funds from the feds  ... MUST have child support enforcement policy in place.
> 
> No child support..... No welfare funds


   That we would receive the penalties is understood, so we can deny the mandate and getting penalized is just part of the denial and part of the tactic.

I am referring to fighting the thieves and not kissing up to them.

It would hurt a bit but we could manage, and it is possible that we could find a way to do it more diplomatically so the bugs and complications might be worked out at that time to make the change a little easier going.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> You sound very bitter.  I'm starting to understand.


   I guess it might sound "bitter" and I do not know that maybe it is "bitter" but I do not see bitterness as having any influence on the cold hard realities that child support is a complete fraud.

In fact I do not see why more people are not bitter about the thieves.

So even if I can be seen as "bitter" over this one subject, then it really does not affect me as my own case is long years closed and I am a very happy person in most regards.


----------



## bcp

Look JP, I'm really trying to help you out here. Ok, not really but still..

 You need to address the issues that Maryland voters (those you want to win over) are concerned with.

 layoffs
 State economy
 Housing costs
 Energy costs
 Traffic
 Crime
 education

 example, why are people being laid off yet that ICC that the public did not want continues to be built?
 Why wouldn't they put the ICC on hold long enough to stabilize the economy and save some jobs and services?
 Who is padding their pockets on this project?

 Why are all the new developments being built as McMansions when there is an obvious need to go back to the smaller style home of the 60s?

 Why cant the state put up a few more clean and efficient nuclear power plants and get rid of those expensive to run fossil fuel plants.

 Why do the liberal judges think its a good idea to let criminals walk time after time?
 Why not put those with minor drug offenses to work in public service instead of paying to support them in jail?

 Why is education one of the hardest hit services in the state? 

 see, these are things people think about on a daily basis. Am I going to have a job next week and still be able to feed my family? if fuel goes up anymore, what do I cut out in order to still make it back and forth to work.

 The few ignorant child support criminals that are rightfully in jail is not a concern over any contributing citizen in the state. And realistically, there are not enough of these criminals to vote you in.

 You need to do like the average democrat.
 Lie like hell to get elected, then go after your personal agenda and claim that the winning of the election was a mandate that this is what the people wanted.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> I guess it might sound "bitter" and I do not know that maybe it is "bitter" but I do not see bitterness as having any influence on the cold hard realities that child support is a complete fraud.
> 
> In fact I do not see why more people are not bitter about the thieves.
> 
> So even if I can be seen as "bitter" over this one subject, then it really does not affect me as my own case is long years closed and I am a very happy person in most regards.



You know a lot of people that do pay child support don't like it, but it is their *responsibility* to do so, something you obviously don't know anything about. They helped to create the child so they should help to financially care for the child. Why do you think this is theft?  You know what, don't even bother answering that, I'm done talking about child support, move on to some other idiotic idea you have.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> You know a lot of people that do pay child support don't like it, but it is their *responsibility* to do so, something you obviously don't know anything about. They helped to create the child so they should help to financially care for the child. Why do you think this is theft?


  The reality is that ALL all parents take care of their own children and it is not just a few.

There really is no reason to steal the child support at all but since our society distrust the American parents then now we have child support based solely on force and stealing.

And the reality is that the parents would give the children far more than dirty cash payments but the parents being compelled to pay the thieving child support lowers the quality of American parenting.

There are millions of parents across the USA that do not pay the thieving child support but that has nothing at all to do with supporting the children because the children already have all their needs filled to over flowing.

Nobody is resisting their children as this is just a case of resisting the thievery.

Custodians mis-claim that the separated parents owe them cold cash when nobody owes them one single dime, and the thieving child support interferes with the parents honestly and freely providing for their own kids.

The child support laws are based on the distrust of the American parents and I want us to go back to honest decency.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> because the children already have all their needs filled to over flowing.


 Would it be possible for you to list the needs of a child, and in your opinion how children living with a single mother on welfare with no support or help from the father have any of those needs over flowing?

 I know it would be an easier question if you had ever been a father, but still give it a try.

 Im just curious.


----------



## RoseRed

bcp said:


> Would it be possible for you to list the needs of a child, and in your opinion how children living with a single mother on welfare with no support or help from the father have any of those needs over flowing?
> 
> I know it would be an easier question if you had ever been a father, but still give it a try.
> 
> Im just curious.



I don't think he gets the fact that a child in a dual income family is better off than not.  If one of the parents leaves the family, the income is basically cut in half (or there about).  Just because that parent leaves the family unit, it doesn't mean that they should not still contribute to that child.


----------



## bcp

RoseRed said:


> I don't think he gets the fact that a child in a dual income family is better off than not. If one of the parents leaves the family, the income is basically cut in half (or there about). Just because that parent leaves the family unit, it doesn't mean that they should not still contribute to that child.


In my case, Pan Lady makes more than enough to raise the skillet without me. She might have to get rid of my truck and the camper, but other than that she could do it without much difference in the younguns way of life.

 I take care of the little things like retirement, college, trips, truck and camper payment and the occassional extra that we might engage in like, dance lessons for skillet.

 However, if I were to leave, (and I have no intention of doing so) I would still continue sending money so the college fund could grow, and pan lady could still retire without any problems. Although, she does have her own retirement also. To not provide for the ex's future could put the child in a position of having to help care for her when that time comes. Not at all fair.


 I can assure you, nothing would change for my daughter except me yelling at her to clean her room.


 I guess Im just a damn fool for thinking that way. Up until now I had no idea that everyone else would chip in and make sure my daughter had everything while I ran off and pursued a career in painting government buildings.


----------



## sunflower

bcp said:


> In my case, Pan Lady makes more than enough to raise the skillet without me. She might have to get rid of my truck and the camper, but other than that she could do it without much difference in the younguns way of life.
> 
> I take care of the little things like retirement, college, trips, truck and camper payment and the occassional extra that we might engage in like, dance lessons for skillet.
> 
> However, if I were to leave, (and I have no intention of doing so) I would still continue sending money so the college fund could grow, and pan lady could still retire without any problems. Although, she does have her own retirement also. To not provide for the ex's future could put the child in a position of having to help care for her when that time comes. Not at all fair.
> 
> 
> I can assure you, nothing would change for my daughter except me yelling at her to clean her room.
> 
> 
> I guess Im just a damn fool for thinking that way. Up until now I had no idea that everyone else would chip in and make sure my daughter had everything while I ran off and pursued a career in painting government buildings.


 
What a great husband and father you are... And I agree with everything you recommended...


----------



## RoseRed

bcp said:


> In my case, Pan Lady makes more than enough to raise the skillet without me. She might have to get rid of my truck and the camper, but other than that she could do it without much difference in the younguns way of life.
> 
> I take care of the little things like retirement, college, trips, truck and camper payment and the occassional extra that we might engage in like, dance lessons for skillet.
> 
> However, if I were to leave, (and I have no intention of doing so) I would still continue sending money so the college fund could grow, and pan lady could still retire without any problems. Although, she does have her own retirement also. To not provide for the ex's future could put the child in a position of having to help care for her when that time comes. Not at all fair.
> 
> 
> I can assure you, nothing would change for my daughter except me yelling at her to clean her room.
> 
> 
> I guess Im just a damn fool for thinking that way. Up until now I had no idea that everyone else would chip in and make sure my daughter had everything while I ran off and pursued a career in painting government buildings.



I SO agree with you!  As for the cleaning her room bit - at least she has her own room to clean!


----------



## xusnret

*Full disclosure*



VoteJP said:


> I try not to elaborate on that one, but since you ask;
> 
> I was injured in the St. Mary's County Detention Center (1995 or 96?) when the guards beat me up and one of the 5 guards purposely came full weight down over my shoulders to purposely crush my backbone cartilages and it worked for him very well.
> 
> I learned later that the Correctional Officers train in ways of attacking and damaging the inmates in ways that can not be easily verified or seen, like my backbone being crushed left no scares and no bruise and they refused me any real medical attention afterward and I was just one of many inmates to be assaulted and crippled by the guards.
> 
> Most inmates do not get assaulted by the Correction Officers but over time it amounts to quite a few that do, and when they beat up one inmate then the terror tactic is seen and received by the hundred other inmates that know about it.
> 
> And I feel that I must confess that I do know of other inmates that have been brutalized far worse than I was by the guards.
> 
> And of course it was said to be my own fault as it is when the guards beat up any inmate that it is always recorded as the inmates' own fault every time.



As an elected official are you willing to provide a full disclosure of your police record disclosing all periods of incarcerations and the reasons why? I think you should put that on your website also. It's better to disclose these facts up front instead of waiting for your opponents to use them in a campaign against you. Additionally your resume would be very beneficial, to show your qualifications and work history would provide a robust platform that your supporter would be conformable with while backing you in your run for Governor.

What are your opinions on issues that affect the majority of people in the fine state of Maryland? Do you believe that slot machines should be brought back into Maryland to generate revenue and how should this income be used? What would you do to bring the rising unemployment rate into check? How would you stop the property tax increases from spiraling out of control? These are the issues to focus on, you probably wouldn't find enough people in Maryland concerned with the Child Support issue you are beating to death to fill a short bus, you want to be Governor then prove you are capable. Also during your description of your injuries received in St Mary County lockup why does the dueling banjos tune come to mind?


----------



## Bay_Kat

xusnret said:


> As an elected official are you willing to provide a full disclosure of your police record disclosing all periods of incarcerations and the reasons why? I think you should put that on your website also. It's better to disclose these facts up front instead of waiting for your opponents to use them in a campaign against you. Additionally your resume would be very beneficial, to show your qualifications and work history would provide a robust platform that your supporter would be conformable with while backing you in your run for Governor.
> 
> What are your opinions on issues that affect the majority of people in the fine state of Maryland? Do you believe that slot machines should be brought back into Maryland to generate revenue and how should this income be used? What would you do to bring the rising unemployment rate into check? How would you stop the property tax increases from spiraling out of control? These are the issues to focus on, you probably wouldn't find enough people in Maryland concerned with the Child Support issue you are beating to death to fill a short bus, you want to be Governor then prove you are capable. Also during your description of your injuries received in St Mary County lockup why does the dueling banjos tune come to mind?


----------



## daisycreek

<---- shakes head and just walks away.... No hope


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



vraiblonde said:


> JPC, do you not believe that parents should be financially responsible for their children at all?


 That is what we use to call *"MARRIAGE"* or *staying MARRIED*.

I do believe in marriage and not in making divorce comfortable and easy.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> Would it be possible for you to list the needs of a child, and in your opinion how children living with a single mother on welfare with no support or help from the father have any of those needs over flowing?
> 
> Im just curious.


  That list of needs has already been done long ago by the Child Support laws (both Federal and State laws) in that the poorest of poor parents on welfare are not given their child support money because all of their needs are filled completely to the maximum and absolutely nothing extra is required.

And that means no support (no money) from the separated parents (whether fathers or mothers).

This is the reasoning behind the States taking the child support loot and putting it into the State treasuries and it is not given to the custodial or to the children.

According to this policy the poorest of the poor custodians and the poorest of children and the poorest of families do not need one penny more.

So there is the list and there is the proof - by law.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> That list of needs has already been done long ago by the Child Support laws (both Federal and State laws) in that the poorest of poor parents on welfare are not given their child support money because all of their needs are filled completely to the maximum and absolutely nothing extra is required.
> 
> And that means no support (no money) from the separated parents (whether fathers or mothers).
> 
> This is the reasoning behind the States taking the child support loot and putting it into the State treasuries and it is not given to the custodial or to the children.
> 
> According to this policy the poorest of the poor custodians and the poorest of children and the poorest of families do not need one penny more.
> 
> So there is the list and there is the proof - by law.


 I thought the state took the support money to help repay and offset the expense of the welfare in the first place.
 Do you think that the absent parent should bear no responsibility for the cost incurred by the state to provide for their children?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



RoseRed said:


> I don't think he gets the fact that a child in a dual income family is better off than not.  If one of the parents leaves the family, the income is basically cut in half (or there about).  Just because that parent leaves the family unit, it doesn't mean that they should not still contribute to that child.


  I really do get that fact and it concerns me very much.

So what the law needs to do is to promote the family to stay together. The law could even encourage the couple to reconcile and reunite, and the law needs to protect the family as a unit.

But now the child support and custody laws do the opposite. The law now promotes divorce and empowers adultery and the law breaks up the family units.

Both parents contributing to the child is what marriage means - separation and divorce means the opposite of that.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> That is what we use to call *"MARRIAGE"* or *staying MARRIED*.
> 
> *I do believe in marriage and not in making divorce comfortable and easy*.



I think no child support would make divorce comfortable and easy.

I get the feeling your wife cheated on you then when you split up she hit you pretty hard for child support.  You really are very bitter. And really, you should stop with the Rock and Roll, it's not very befitting for a man that looks like he's about 100 years old.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> So there is the list and there is the proof - by law.


By the way, I did not notice the list.
 could you spell it out for me?

 and, The other question I asked regarding laying off workers, or laying off welfare recipients instead was never answered. Could you share your thoughts on this? I'm pretty sure that it can not be considered confrontational in any way, so you should really have no problem answering it.
 If by some really strange twist of fate you did end up in the Governors office, I'm sure questions like this will come across your desk, and you will be expected to handle them. How would you handle it.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



xusnret said:


> As an elected official are you willing to provide a full disclosure of your police record disclosing all periods of incarcerations and the reasons why? I think you should put that on your website also.


   My police record is already open to the public both online and at the Courthouse, and since my record represents primarily my civil resistance to the child support then I am really rather proud of it.

I did put it onto my 2008 campaign website and that is still available HERE for anyone to see. 


xusnret said:


> It's better to disclose these facts up front instead of waiting for your opponents to use them in a campaign against you.


No, I tried that before and now I know better.


xusnret said:


> Additionally your resume would be very beneficial, to show your qualifications and work history would provide a robust platform that your supporter would be conformable with while backing you in your run for Governor.


Nope, I do not buy that either.

I am running based on my platform and not on myself.


xusnret said:


> What are your opinions on issues that affect the majority of people in the fine state of Maryland? Do you believe that slot machines should be brought back into Maryland to generate revenue and how should this income be used? What would you do to bring the rising unemployment rate into check? How would you stop the property tax increases from spiraling out of control? These are the issues to focus on, you probably wouldn't find enough people in Maryland concerned with the Child Support issue you are beating to death to fill a short bus, you want to be Governor then prove you are capable.


Child support affects far more people than any other issue even if most people are too blind to see it.

All that other stuff you list is for the other candidate to cry about.


xusnret said:


> Also during your description of your injuries received in St Mary County lockup why does the dueling banjos tune come to mind?


I did not give the details as a sad story but just that some one asked me and I gave the accounting accordingly.

From my own perspective I see my back-injury as a war wound that I am proud to have received in my combat, and I do not try to preach about it coming from the Detention Center but some one asked a direct question and so I gave my direct answer.

And I love short buses.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> I thought the state took the support money to help repay and offset the expense of the welfare in the first place.
> Do you think that the absent parent should bear no responsibility for the cost incurred by the state to provide for their children?


  The State does steal the child support to offset the welfare and the State is nothing but a thief.

The welfare is only given to the custodial based on the custodial qualifying for the assistance.

Welfare is never given to children and so the child support is being mi-used as custodial support.

So my answer is NO, the separated partents' child support must never be taken by the State for any reason what-so-ever.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> By the way, I did not notice the list.
> could you spell it out for me?


  I do have my limitations, like I can point the way or lead the way, but I can not do miracles, and I can not make a blind man to see. 


bcp said:


> and, The other question I asked regarding laying off workers, or laying off welfare recipients instead was never answered. Could you share your thoughts on this? I'm pretty sure that it can not be considered confrontational in any way, so you should really have no problem answering it.
> If by some really strange twist of fate you did end up in the Governors office, I'm sure questions like this will come across your desk, and you will be expected to handle them. How would you handle it.


  It was and still is a belligerent set of questions and like I said above - I simply can not do miracles by replying to some thing so indirect and confused.

I do know that the State is laying off employees now and I see that as simply laying off the wrong employees as I would fire the entire CSE office and that would cut the budget quite well and the better employees could keep their jobs.

But all of the trash being done now is out of my control and it will all be done long before I get there.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> I do have my limitations, like I can point the way or lead the way, but I can not do miracles, and I can not make a blind man to see.
> 
> It was and still is a belligerent set of questions and like I said above - I simply can not do miracles by replying to some thing so indirect and confused.
> 
> I do know that the State is laying off employees now and I see that as simply laying off the wrong employees as I would fire the entire CSE office and that would cut the budget quite well and the better employees could keep their jobs.
> 
> But all of the trash being done now is out of my control and it will all be done long before I get there.


then lets try to make this simple for you
 as Governor you have to make a hard decision to cut back.
 Do you
A: lay off productive citizens that support the economy and provide a service to the population as a whole
 or
B: Lay off or greatly reduce payments to those on welfare that could go out and find a job exccept for their unwillingness to provide for themselves.

 its really simple.
 A: get rid of workers
 B: get rid of non-workers.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> then lets try to make this simple for you
> as Governor you have to make a hard decision to cut back.
> Do you
> A: lay off productive citizens that support the economy and provide a service to the population as a whole
> or
> B: Lay off or greatly reduce payments to those on welfare that could go out and find a job exccept for their unwillingness to provide for themselves.
> 
> its really simple.
> A: get rid of workers
> B: get rid of non-workers.


  Maryland is one of the richest States in the USA and I am not going to affront people on welfare to pay for the luxuries of this State.

So no, I am not going to do that.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> Maryland is one of the richest States in the USA and I am not going to affront people on welfare to pay for the luxuries of this State.
> 
> So no, I am not going to do that.


 not going to what?
 lay anyone off? 
 or, lay off the workers to save the welfare recipients.

 A or B.


----------



## daisycreek

VoteJP said:


> The State does steal the child support to offset the welfare and the State is nothing but a thief.
> 
> The welfare is only given to the custodial based on the custodial qualifying for the assistance.  wrong- there must be a child in the home
> 
> Welfare is never given to children and so the child support is being mi-used as custodial support. once again  wrong
> 
> So my answer is NO, the separated partents' child support must never be taken by the State for any reason what-so-ever.



You better do a lil' research on these programs you speak of.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> The welfare is only given to the custodial based on the custodial qualifying for the assistance. wrong- there must be a child in the home
> 
> 
> You better do a lil' research on these programs you speak of.


   I do know that and it does not change my point.

The custodial must qualify for welfare and the one big qualifications is that they must have a child.

One can not be a custodial without having some one else's child in their custody.

So the welfare is only given to the custodial to support the custodial and the child(ren) are regarded as a qualification for the custodial.

Welfare also takes into account how much money the applicant has or property owned and how much rent to be paid (or not) and how much the custodial expends on child care which is what custody means.

So the poorest of the poor custodial parents on welfare do not ever receive the child support because the State steals that c/s money.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> not going to what?
> lay anyone off?
> or, lay off the workers to save the welfare recipients.
> 
> A or B.


 I am not going to do anything that you spout off - duh - that was my answer.

Why do not you remember this posting HERE as others leave me alone so you can just go back to football or some other trivial junk and then you too can stop making me to look positive by you staying away with the other jerks.

Do you not see the asinine and upside down backward logic in this?


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> I am not going to do anything that you spout off - duh - that was my answer.
> 
> Why do not you remember this posting HERE as others leave me alone so you can just go back to football or some other trivial junk and then you too can stop making me to look positive by you staying away with the other jerks.
> 
> Do you not see the asinine and upside down backward logic in this?


 
Look dillrod, 
 I have no idea how you plan to run a campaign if you are too afraid of your answers.
 Evidently you KNOW you are basically an idiot, and you have no answers to anything.
 How many people are going to vote for you based on your only intent being revenge against hard working people doing their job?

 I bet your own son wouldnt even vote for you.



VoteJP said:


> I do it because I am not afraid of the truth and not afraid of conflicts, and even the ignorant jerks like bcp are my brethren.


 
 So if you are really not afraide of the truth, then answer simple questions, unless, you really are afraid of the truth and you are basically a damn liar. (actually, I think this to be the situation in your case)

 So.
 Do you save by laying off workers, or would you go after the leaches on society first (like you) and get rid of the non productive expenses.

 simple question. Do try to be honest in your answer.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> So.
> Do you save by laying off workers, or would you go after the leaches on society first (like you) and get rid of the non productive expenses.
> 
> simple question. Do try to be honest in your answer.


  I really do believe that I have answered that twice now, but one more time;

*I do not intend to do either of those ideas of yours.
*
That is my answer - no.

And I do believe that we have to see what Maryland does in its next Legislative session because when I take over as Governor then they might already have a balanced budget waiting for me.

My agenda is to reform the child support and not to second guess things that are out of my control.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> I really do believe that I have answered that twice now, but one more time;
> 
> *I do not intend to do either of those ideas of yours.*
> 
> That is my answer - no.
> 
> And I do believe that we have to see what Maryland does in its next Legislative session because when I take over as Governor then they might already have a balanced budget waiting for me.
> 
> My agenda is to reform the child support and not to second guess things that are out of my control.


Lets assume, and I expect this to be true. that Maryland does not have a balanced budget in 2010.
 where would you cut to create the savings. And please dont come up with this Child support thing. it will never fly. You might be able to reduce the penalty for those that REALLY cant pay, but the system is not going away.

 so, Where would you cut? Social programs? Services like police fire rescue etc..? roads? schools?

 get off the defensive for a second and answer with a real answer.

 right now it seems that the governor is trying to balance on the backs of the working class. Its not going to work.

 How then as Governor would Governor Cusick deal with the budget shortfall?

 See? I mangaged to engage you with a question without being nasty, please give me the same respect with an answer.


----------



## xusnret

VoteJP said:


> My police record is already open to the public both online and at the Courthouse, and since my record represents primarily my civil resistance to the child support then I am really rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> Yeah just seeing if you would admit your crimes, you are no war hero you are a mooch that lives off other people. You should be ashamed of comparing yourself to the brave men and women who defend our country in combat. You are lower than whale turds for even making that comparison. And as far as public records I see that your Jr Cusick is as big of loser as you are.
> 
> Maryland Judiciary Case Search
> 
> You are proud of your record, you cost the state of Maryland more than your worth do us all a favor and carry your worthless self and your spawn somewhere that it isn't costing us anymore.


----------



## daisycreek

VoteJP said:


> I really do believe that I have answered that twice now, but one more time;
> 
> 
> My agenda is to reform the child support and not to second guess things that are out of my control.



I really do believe that I have answered this five times now, but one more time........


CHILD SUPPORT POLICY IS FEDERALLY MANDATED NOT CONTROLLED BY THE STATE... SO UNLESS YOU PLAN TO RUN FOR PRESIDENT- YOU ARE OUTTA LUCK


----------



## bcp

daisycreek said:


> I really do believe that I have answered this five times now, but one more time........
> 
> 
> CHILD SUPPORT POLICY IS FEDERALLY MANDATED NOT CONTROLLED BY THE STATE... SO UNLESS YOU PLAN TO RUN FOR PRESIDENT- YOU ARE OUTTA LUCK


lets see, basing this on his record.
 he will lose governor.
 in 2012 he will run for congress and lose
 in 2014 he will run again for congress and lose
 in 2016 he will try for president,, and lose.


----------



## hvp05

Wow.

Too bad I didn't see this a few days ago - to think of all the laughing I've been missing out on.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> Would it be possible for you to list the needs of a child, and in your opinion how children living with a single mother on welfare with no support or help from the father have any of those needs over flowing?
> 
> Im just curious.


   Just as a follow-up because I failed to answer this well enough before so I am answering this better this time, IMO.

First I would say it is up to you or any such nay-sayer to tell if any need of the child were absent when on welfare since it is the law that claims to fill all of the children's needs and fill all of the custodial's needs too when they are on welfare and that surely is the justification in the State stealing the child support payments from the poorest of the poor families on welfare. 

So when on welfare both the custodial and all the children do get their food, housing, clothing, medical, dental, cash, and much more provided free, like if the child(ren) want to then they can go to College for little or for free or to Community College or any job training or they can just be another Bum or whatever they chose as it is all available to the maximum, thus the welfare families do not need the child support at all and the State takes the child support if it does get paid.

So I maintain as I already said that the children's needs are already filled to over flowing, and it is up to you to tell if any need is missing that the extra child support cash could pay for. 

Thereafter the child support is still forcibly collected but totally unneeded for the poorest of the poor families, and other families are richer and so they do not need the child support any more then the poorest families need it. So again I declare that all the child support is totally unneeded and it is a complete fraud and there is the proof.

But more-so is that my own finding is that there is one BIG need that the children do need which is not provided in that the children need both of their parents and not their parents' money as in c/s. 

The welfare will not allow the separated parents to be reunited with their children without severely punishing the family by cutting the benefits and the law will attack the parents to collect that totally unneeded child support cash and the law will put the parents in jail and this shows again that the law destroys the family unit, and that forcible destruction is even far worse in the poorest of poor families on welfare who need their separated parents the most.  

So the one and only true need that goes unfulfilled for those children is the lawful alienation of their God given parents and that is sinful. 

As it is now the child support and custody laws break-up families.


----------



## daisycreek

Apparently, the state needs the child support after paying for the childs needs to over flowing... thats why we are in the mess we are in now.

Or hard working people would not be having salary reductions on top of 10 days with no pay!!!!!!!!!!!

Contrary to popular belief everyone who works for the state is not pulling down a massive salary nor do they sit and do nothing all day!


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> Apparently, the state needs the child support after paying for the childs needs to over flowing... thats why we are in the mess we are in now.


 And the BIG point remains - that the so-called "child support" does not and is not supporting children.

And the State keeping the child support in the State treasury makes the c/s into a State tax directed only against the poorest of separated parents which again makes it into an immoral and unjust system that destroys families.

And some people might still cling to their belligerence by claiming the separated parents deserve being mistreated or that the State needs the money, but the job of the State is to be promoting marriage and protecting families which it is not doing.

When I become Governor then the State will face up to reality and we will put a stop to this.


----------



## bcp

While I appreciate that you attempted to explain how the children are having their needs met to overflowing, I cant agree with you.
 Poverty, even with welfare (which is no way to raise a child) does not provide in the same way that support could.
 Welfare is paid for from the taxes, I cant agree that it is my responsibility to raise your child just because you got bored with the role of parent.
 as far as the C/S laws breaking up families, the family broke up long before Child support came into play. And to date, I have yet to have a state official show up at my door attempting to break up my marriage.

 I seriously fail to see how you could take on the responsibility of a Governor, when you have what I believe to be an honest misunderstanding of what your own personal responsibility in life is.


----------



## Bay_Kat

This thread should go *poof*

All I've learned from this thread is that JP is a bitter old man, his wife cheated on him and then hit him hard for child support which he didn't pay then got some jail time and 

He also got injured in jail, don't even want to know how, but the visual is giving me nightmares.

He will never be governor.


----------



## xusnret

Bay_Kat said:


> This thread should go *poof*
> 
> 
> He also got injured in jail, don't even want to know how, but the visual is giving me nightmares.
> 
> He will never be governor.



YouTube - Squeal Like A Pig (Deliverance)


----------



## Bay_Kat

xusnret said:


> YouTube - Squeal Like A Pig (Deliverance)



Yep, that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



xusnret said:


> YouTube - Squeal Like A Pig (Deliverance)


  That garbage is just what comes out of a dirty mind based on a dirty movie.

There is no reality or truth to any of it.


----------



## Vince

bcp said:


> then lets try to make this simple for you
> as Governor you have to make a hard decision to cut back.
> Do you
> A: lay off productive citizens that support the economy and provide a service to the population as a whole
> or
> B: Lay off or greatly reduce payments to those on welfare that could go out and find a job exccept for their unwillingness to provide for themselves.
> 
> its really simple.
> A: get rid of workers
> B: get rid of non-workers.


Don't tell me you're actually trying to make sense out of this idiot.  Weren't you around when he was here before?  Read some of the old threads and you'll understand.


----------



## bcp

Vince said:


> Don't tell me you're actually trying to make sense out of this idiot. Weren't you around when he was here before? Read some of the old threads and you'll understand.


I know.
 I just wanted to see if somewhere deep in the recesses of his wrinkled old brain, there was any recognition of the fact that 99.9% of the population just really don't care if deadbeats go to jail. And actually, that 99.9% most likely would like the see the deadbeats go to jail longer for their crimes against their children.


----------



## Bay_Kat

In all of this mess, and I'm not going back to check.  Has JP every mentioned how he is financing his campaign?  I saw on his websitekillingme) where it says he doesn't not need donations because he is financing it all himself. I would really hate to think someone running for governor was getting their 
funds in some illegal way. JP are you working now?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



bcp said:


> While I appreciate that you attempted to explain how the children are having their needs met to overflowing, I cant agree with you.
> Poverty, even with welfare (which is no way to raise a child) does not provide in the same way that support could.


  Well you are fundamentally correct on that except the custodials often fail to live up to the role of custody.

The custodials that are not on welfare have enough money to equal the conditions that welfare provides but many of the custodials mis-use their finances and fail to provide adequate custody of the child(ren) and that is where the belligerent cry for child support comes from. 

The custodials blame the separated parents for their own failure of providing custody.

The cry for child support by the custodials is a dishonorable cry indeed, because it confesses to their own failure.


bcp said:


> Welfare is paid for from the taxes, I cant agree that it is my responsibility to raise your child just because you got bored with the role of parent.


It is not that anyone got bored - no, it is that your tax dollars has promoted the families to break up and so using the taxes to pay for its own mess seems very fitting to me. 


bcp said:


> as far as the C/S laws breaking up families, the family broke up long before Child support came into play.


That is not really correct, because every body knows that the law will give any one a legal divorce and everyone knows about child support subsidizing the break-ups and the law gives families a free ticket to shirk their marriage vows. And it is even a big reason why many people refuse to get legally married because of the overpowering threats against the marriage.

The child support and custody laws are like the "Nails in the Coffin" in that it makes certain that the marriage can not be reconciled or repaired because the law breaks up the families more-so then they were already broken. 

We really need laws that encourage people and parents to get married and to stay married and stop promoting separation and divorce. 


bcp said:


> And to date, I have yet to have a state official show up at my door attempting to break up my marriage.


They wait for you at the Courthouse offering you an easy and comfortable separation and divorce at any time you want.

Just any little spit or spat with the spouse and la-di-da the law will destroy any family for little to no reason at all.


bcp said:


> I seriously fail to see how you could take on the responsibility of a Governor, when you have what I believe to be an honest misunderstanding of what your own personal responsibility in life is.


It is okay as you do not need to vote for me as I can make it just fine without you.

I really want you to do as you your self see fit, and I have no problem with that.

But I am going to fight you and your kind against your dirty thievery of c/s.


----------



## maxima87

So because I have put myself through school and earn a decent wage that is providing for all my childrens needs, there is no reason for their fathers support?  Is that what you are saying?  That he isn't obligated to help provide for his children because we aren't together?  Or I should quit my job and go on welfare and let taxpayers dollars provide?  Riddle me how the state is stealing his money, when 100% of what he pays come directly to me for his childrens welfare?  Or it's excess, because I have already met their needs?


----------



## bcp

Cant really see where there is any indication of the state promoting divorce under the laws.
 I've never seen the state run ads for Divorce sales or anything.
  The addition of the wording "there is no reasonable expectation of reconciliation" pretty much states that you cant just walk down and decide its time to break up to qualify for the great benefits.


> *
> (1) adultery;
> 
> (2) desertion, if:
> (i) the desertion has continued for 12 months without interruption before the filing of the application for divorce; (ii) the desertion is deliberate and final; and (iii) there is no reasonable expectation of reconciliation;
> 
> (3) voluntary separation, if:
> (i) the parties voluntarily have lived separate and apart without cohabitation for 12 months without interruption before the filing of the application for divorce; and (ii) there is no reasonable expectation of reconciliation;
> 
> (4) conviction of a felony or misdemeanor in any state or in any court of the United States if before the filing of the application for divorce the defendant has: (i) been sentenced to serve at least 3 years or an indeterminate sentence in a penal institution; and (ii) served 12 months of the sentence;
> 
> (5) 2-year separation,
> when the parties have lived separate and apart without cohabitation for 2 years without interruption before the filing of the application for divorce;
> 
> (6) insanity if:
> (i) the insane spouse has been confined in a mental institution, hospital, or other similar institution for at least 3 years before the filing of the application for divorce;
> 
> (7) cruelty of treatment toward the complaining party or a minor child
> of the complaining party, if there is no reasonable expectation of reconciliation; or
> 
> (8) excessively vicious conduct toward the complaining party or a minor child
> of the complaining party, if there is no reasonable expectation of reconciliation. (Maryland Code - Family Law Chapter - Section: 7-103)
> 
> *


----------



## Bay_Kat

JP, do you have a job now?  Is this how you are financing your campaign?


----------



## godsbutterfly

VoteJP said:


> We can KNOW that because we know that every State in the USA has welfare and Social Services provided to every American citizen and so that means that every child has full access to every thing the child needs, and there are other places like Churches and Charity groups that give to families far more so and that means every child has every thing they each need to over flowing.
> 
> There is ONLY only one (1) way that any child in the entire USA goes without their needs filled and that is when the custodial is neglecting or abusing the child.
> 
> It has absolutely no regard nor baring on whether they receive child support or not.



When my ex-husband walked out the only way I could have gotten anything from Welfare was if he would sign a letter stating he was not giving anything towards his children's welfare and he certainly wouldn't sign that although it was true! This was in VA.


----------



## bcp

godsbutterfly said:


> When my ex-husband walked out the only way I could have gotten anything from Welfare was if he would sign a letter stating he was not giving anything towards his children's welfare and he certainly wouldn't sign that although it was true! This was in VA.


Quit your damn crying.
 you and your children, and all of your relatives in the past, present and the future have had and will continue to have all of your needs filled to overflowing.

 so just drop that selfish attitude that causes you to think your kids should be allowed to eat more than 2 times a week and get with the program.

 God, I can not wait till JPC gets to the governors house and puts you and those like you in their proper place.

P.S.
 clothes are really an overated waste of money for children.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JP doesn't want to answer my question.  I just want to know what he does for a living.  He must be working now.


----------



## This_person

Bay_Kat said:


> JP doesn't want to answer my question.  I just want to know what he does for a living.  He must be working now.


For years he simply robbed from his son's future.  Now he takes our tax money, I'm sure.

Probably a greeter at WalMart unless he scares kids too much.


----------



## Bay_Kat

This_person said:


> For years he simply robbed from his son's future.  Now he takes our tax money, I'm sure.
> 
> Probably a greeter at WalMart unless *he scares kids too much*.



I think he would scare the kids' parents too much.  Wouldn't want him around my kid.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Well, on his website is this.

*The Candidate is Disabled.  JP is legally disabled under the Social Security Act as of November 2005, and he is still unemployed due to his physical disabilities.

JP has a condition in both of his hands called "Dupuytren's Contractures" link HERE. His hands were first injured in an accident on a job around 1982, and then the condition proceeded to spread through both hands.

He also has a second injury of a severe abdominal strain from his over exertion that occured on another job in 1994, so he can not remain standing for long periods. He can walk and drive without assistance.

And a third injury is in his lower back-bone as the cartilages were crushed in another event. This injury occasionally flares up but it seems to be mostly healed.

So his disability will be an issue as Governor in that he will require some special provisions such as not standing excessively, but JP is fully confident that he can perform the duties of Governor and that his injuries will not interfere with that duty. *

So, if JP is disabled and can't work, he's more than likely collecting disability, but if he is capable of becoming governor that means he is capable of working.  So to me this sounds like he's getting disability fraudulently.


----------



## This_person

Bay_Kat said:


> Well, on his website is this.
> 
> *The Candidate is Disabled.  JP is legally disabled under the Social Security Act as of November 2005, and he is still unemployed due to his physical disabilities.
> 
> JP has a condition in both of his hands called "Dupuytren's Contractures" link HERE. His hands were first injured in an accident on a job around 1982, and then the condition proceeded to spread through both hands.
> 
> He also has a second injury of a severe abdominal strain from his over exertion that occured on another job in 1994, so he can not remain standing for long periods. He can walk and drive without assistance.
> 
> And a third injury is in his lower back-bone as the cartilages were crushed in another event. This injury occasionally flares up but it seems to be mostly healed.
> 
> So his disability will be an issue as Governor in that he will require some special provisions such as not standing excessively, but JP is fully confident that he can perform the duties of Governor and that his injuries will not interfere with that duty. *
> 
> So, if JP is disabled and can't work, he's more than likely collecting disability, but if he is capable of becoming governor that means he is capable of working.  So to me this sounds like he's getting disability fraudulently.


If he can both walk and drive without assistance, that also opens up a slew of potential careers.

Jimmy getting your and my money fraudulently, or at least immorally, is not a surprise, though.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> ... Has JP every mentioned how he is financing his campaign?  I saw on his websitekillingme) where it says he doesn't not need donations because he is financing it all himself. I would really hate to think someone running for governor was getting their funds in some illegal way. JP are you working now?


  My website told true that I am paying every thing myself, but I will accept donations if any one really wants to pitch in, and I most certainly am NOT doing any thing illegal, or in any illegal way.

I do not have a job because I am legally disabled under the Social security Act, so I do receive public assistance for all my own needs, but I pay for my campaign out of my own living expense account and from my savings and from other resources of mine.

Now I have not really started spending anything yet since the Board of Elections does not count the $290 registration fee as a campaign expenditure, and I am free to spend up to 1,000 bucks without even reporting it until it goes over 1,000.

Of course I do believe that I can satisfactorily fulfill the job of Governor with a lot of help from the Secretaries.

Even if I do get elected then I will still be disabled.

And I believe you are the one that keeps saying some thing about the Library and I do now have my own PC with DSL, and yet I still do use the library for printing and scanning and for other stuff. We do have wonderful Libraries here in SMC.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> JP doesn't want to answer my question.  I just want to know what he does for a living.  He must be working now.


  I love answering questions, and I apologize for taking so long to reply.

I had my regular allergy shot today and had to go shopping today too.


----------



## Sonsie

VoteJP said:


> I love answering questions, and I apologize for taking so long to reply.
> 
> I had my regular allergy shot today and had to go shopping today too.



You're so icky just reading your posts makes me feel unclean.  :shudder:


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



maxima87 said:


> So because I have put myself through school and earn a decent wage that is providing for all my childrens needs, there is no reason for their fathers support?  Is that what you are saying?  That he isn't obligated to help provide for his children because we aren't together?  Or I should quit my job and go on welfare and let taxpayers dollars provide?


  I say there are lots of reasons for the father to help with his own children even though the custodial has taken the children from him the father, but I see no justification in using the force of law to demand the father to pay the custodial. 

And both parents providing for their children is what MARRIAGE means and that is not what divorce is to means.

So if that father does pay you the child support he is only subsidizing the divorce and it would be empowering your adultery.

I say if you want him to provide for his children then give him the custody because providing is what custody means. 


maxima87 said:


> Riddle me how the state is stealing his money, when 100% of what he pays come directly to me for his childrens welfare?  Or it's excess, because I have already met their needs?


 It is excess as you declare, but it is stealing because the law demands the child support under threat or actual brute force and that is stealing.

To take some one's money by force or by threats is stealing, which is what child support does.

Of course the custodial only receives the stolen money as it is the State that is the true thief.

So you can smile and look pretty when taking the loot but it is still stolen money and the father can not refuse or else he will be brutalized on your behalf.


----------



## Bay_Kat

> So if that father does pay you the child support he is only subsidizing the divorce and it would be empowering your adultery.



Again, your bitterness is showing.  Why do you think there will be adultery?

*I say if you want him to provide for his children then give him the custody because providing is what custody means. *

You're going to tell me if the father gets custody he's not going to come after the mother for support?  What are you smoking?


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



godsbutterfly said:


> When my ex-husband walked out the only way I could have gotten anything from Welfare was if he would sign a letter stating he was not giving anything towards his children's welfare and he certainly wouldn't sign that although it was true! This was in VA.


 Hi g-b-f, long time no see.

I do not know much about VA law except that there Courts are far more efficient than the MD Courts, and their Court rules as easier to follow. I recently sought after a Judicial Review in the Arlington Court so I got a taste of VA laws, and that case was never successfully filed so there is no record of it.

And Maryland is not that easy or nice to get on public assistance either, because they often make it hard on citizens to apply.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> Again, your bitterness is showing.  Why do you think there will be adultery?


  That is what people do.

They (Men and Women) break-up with their spouse and then move on to a new mate, and the child support loot makes that more comfortable.


Bay_Kat said:


> *I say if you want him to provide for his children then give him the custody because providing is what custody means. *
> 
> You're going to tell me if the father gets custody he's not going to come after the mother for support?  What are you smoking?


  That is true that the fathers will sink as low as the worse of custodial Moms (just look at T_p) and I see that as being worse when the Man does it then for the Woman to live on the stolen c/s.

I just want for her to see that she has the prize being the children and she is only getting the child support through thievery and brute force, so try appreciating the circumstances instead of crying like an ignorant brat.

Very many Men are now-a-days seeking custody and turning the thieving child support against their children's mothers (like T_p) and it is only to cheat the Women in their own trap. I see it as gutless and cowardly in the extreme and when I become Governor then I will put a stop to that.

So you seem to see the wrong and the injustice in child support when it is turned against the Mom, but against the father you want to see nothing, so I insist we face it in every ways.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> And Maryland is not that easy or nice to get on public assistance either, because they often make it hard on citizens to apply.


 I wonder, what would you say was harder.
 working for 40+ years to afford your own keep, or having to spend a week or so filling out paper work so you can live off the hard work of others your whole life.
 Toss up for me, Hard time making that decision.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> That is what people do.
> 
> They (Men and Women) break-up with their spouse and then move on to a new mate, and the child support loot makes that more comfortable.
> 
> That is true that the fathers will sink as low as the worse of custodial Moms (just look at T_p) and I see that as being worse when the Man does it then for the Woman to live on the stolen c/s.
> 
> I just want for her to see that she has the prize being the children and she is only getting the child support through thievery and brute force, so try appreciating the circumstances instead of crying like an ignorant brat.
> 
> Very many Men are now-a-days seeking custody and turning the thieving child support against their children's mothers (like T_p) and it is only to cheat the Women in their own trap. I see it as gutless and cowardly in the extreme and when I become Governor then I will put a stop to that.
> 
> So you seem to see the wrong and the injustice in child support when it is turned against the Mom, but against the father you want to see nothing, so I insist we face it in every ways.


Lying about me won't get you to draw me into your ignorant "debate" on why there should be no accountability of parents to their children


----------



## daisycreek

VoteJP said:


> but the job of the State is to be promoting marriage and protecting families which it is not doing.
> 
> When I become Governor then the State will face up to reality and we will put a stop to this.



umm how does a man marry  his 3-7 different babies mommas? This isn't Utah!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Ah JP, if you got your way, I just can't even imagine the domestic violence that will ensue. You just don't get it. When people can't live together, one of them just has to go, it doesn't matter what you or anyone says, it's in the best interest of everyone involved.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



daisycreek said:


> umm how does a man marry  his 3-7 different babies mommas? This isn't Utah!


  It always seems odd to me that this one (1) alpha male is seen as the one responsible when there are 3-7 females that play along to make the babies. Those 3-7 Women were not innocent little victims that just some how happened to get pregnant by that Man. 

It seems to me that a Man that has babies by 5 Women already have those 5 wives and it is just our law that denies this obvious reality.

The same applies with a Woman that has 3 children by 3 different Men means she already has 3 husbands.

The baby is what establishes a Man and Woman as husband and wife, and the legal marriage documents as done today mean very little since the papers can be broken easy enough. 

So here is what I see as a great NEW idea, that any couple that has a baby would automatically become legally married (DNA is the proof) and that would be the new common law marriage but it would not carry the legal weight or the tax benefits of an actual legalized marriage.

And then the common-law married persons could not get legally married to anyone else until the children reach the age of 21.

And if a couple gets a divorce then they could not legally get married again until the children reach the age of 21.

That way if a person gets a divorce or refuses to legalize the marriage then they would remain single until the last child reaches 21.

Since the persons want to destroy their present marriage then the State would have no business permitting them to get a new marriage.

I do like this idea but it is not my new platform and it is just an idea to solve the issue.

Marriage use to be a religious Institution, but since the gov grants divorces then the gov has taken over the marriage business from the religions.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> Ah JP, if you got your way, I just can't even imagine the domestic violence that will ensue. You just don't get it. When people can't live together, one of them just has to go, it doesn't matter what you or anyone says, it's in the best interest of everyone involved.


  All that is fine by me, as I have no real intention of trying to stop the licentiousness and debauchery of unprincipled people, but I do object to having the State laws empowering that kind of stuff.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> All that is fine by me, as I have no real intention of trying to stop the licentiousness and debauchery of unprincipled people, but I do object to having the State laws empowering that kind of stuff.



debauchery, you are too much, you're just a dirty old man who has no business being anything but in jail for good.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> All that is fine by me, as I have no real intention of trying to stop the licentiousness and debauchery of unprincipled people, but I do object to having the State laws empowering that kind of stuff.



Wow.


----------



## Lexib_

vraiblonde said:


> That's the beauty of it - they don't have to be!  The government has a ton of money and there's no reason why THEY can't pay for stuff.  Don't you remember?  If the kid has a roof over their head and some ramen once a day, they don't need anything else.  They are perfectly well cared for and making some poor schmuck cough up his hard earned money is just wrong.
> 
> I can't believe I'm the only person who remembers the line of thought...


 

Or living in a  house with no hot water or heat in the wintertime.. CPS calls that   "living like the amish"  LOL  They won't do anything about it either.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



VoteJP said:


> All that is fine by me, as I have no real intention of trying to stop the licentiousness and debauchery of unprincipled people, but I do object to having the State laws empowering that kind of stuff.


  It needs to be seen that child support does not hold the family unit together, it does not provide for the children, it does not punish the separated parents, and the child support as it is now does not serve any productive function at all.

And in fact the child support does the opposite in that it divides the family unit, it gives an appearance of providing without substance, and injustice for the separated parents is not the same as a punishment, and many people see the child support as the only duty of parenting which it is not.

If we really want to stop or slow down our social deterioration of broken families and children being raised in divided homes then the ignorant child support laws have got to go.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> It needs to be seen that child support does not hold the family unit together, it does not provide for the children, *it does not punish the separated parents*, and the child support as it is now does not serve any productive function at all.


At least you realize it does not punish the separated parents.

And, if we use your life as an example, we can see that abandoning your wife and child, moving to a different climate and time zone, and never being there to be responsible for your child is the Jimmy Cusick way of dealing with "holding the family unit together".






You just kill me with your thought process.  Are you related to nuck?


----------



## bcp

You know, 
 Maybe I will run for governor next time around.

 I think that when it comes to these laws, deadbeat parents should be placed in prison to work off the debt that society has paid for them.

 so, lets just say 27,000 in back support owed.
 I figure that after considering room and board provided by the state prison system, $5.00 an hour is more than generous.
 so
 If you rack up a 27k bill, or I should say if the state pays out 27k to support the abandoned child, then the deadbeat parent will owe the state, 5,400 hours of roadside labor to pay the debt.

 That works out roughly to 2.6 years of working for the state providing a service to repay the taxpayers.

 Then I would start cutting welfare benefits. The way I see it, They get a house. since they dont work, and have no intention of working, they dont need a car. They dont need a phone. 
 The state can supply discount food directly to them on a weekly basis. There is no need for additional spending money.
 they have shelter, heat water and food. their needs will be met to overflowing.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



This_person said:


>


  I knew you would be back and I am surprised you held out this long.

I am the master that pulls your strings.


This_person said:


> At least you realize it does not punish the separated parents.


  I see "punishment" as some thing that is positive and productive while the child support is just abusive and destructive.

Like some people call it "punishing" children when it is really abusing them, so too we can punish parents or abuse them, and even if child support were viewed as punishing or abusing the separated parents (which is true) then there again we see that child support is just parenting police and has nothing to do will providing any real need to the children.


This_person said:


> Are you related to nuck?


 I have no idea of who or what that is or means, so I expect it is probably more baby talk from "the MAN".


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> I knew you would be back and I am surprised you held out this long.
> 
> I am the master that pulls your strings.
> 
> I see "punishment" as some thing that is positive and productive while the child support is just abusive and destructive.
> 
> Like some people call it "punishing" children when it is really abusing them, so too we can punish parents or abuse them, and even if child support were viewed as punishing or abusing the separated parents (which is true) then there again we see that child support is just parenting police and has nothing to do will providing any real need to the children.
> 
> I have no idea of who or what that is or means, so I expect it is probably more baby talk from "the MAN".


----------



## maxima87

So if a man walks away from his kids, no longer wishes to be bothered...and the mom is quite capable of providing...you think he should be free of his responsibility?

What is scary, real scary, is that there are some people that will actually vote for you.


----------



## gary_webb

Geez...I read this whole thread and the only thing I can think of is that's an hour of my life that I'll never get back.


----------



## This_person

maxima87 said:


> So if a man walks away from his kids, no longer wishes to be bothered...and the mom is quite capable of providing...you think he should be free of his responsibility?
> 
> What is scary, real scary, is that there are some people that will actually vote for you.


Even his own son tried to be as irresponsible as Jimmy was.  Jimmy failed to make Jimmy Jr a complete POS, though - when it came time to go to jail for the belief in abandoning his own son, Jr protected his own hide and paid a little something.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



maxima87 said:


> So if a man walks away from his kids, no longer wishes to be bothered...


  From my research I find that that no parent (Dads or Moms) ever leave there own children except by force or coercion.

The accusation that a parent walks away from their children and do not care about their children is a false claim that is made primarily by the custodial parents as a way of justifying the custodial's own weak position.   

That kind of slander is mis-used to justify the stealing of the child support to pay off the custodial, and it too needs to be stopped.

My point is that your claim above is not a true accusation, and separated parents are forcible alienated from their God given children by the custodians and by the immoral child support system.


maxima87 said:


> ...and the mom is quite capable of providing...you think he should be free of his responsibility?


  The custodial parent needs to be providing every thing the child(ren) need or else the custodial has no business having custody of any child.

Now if the custodial does not want to provide the custody or sees it as unfair then I say they need to give up the custody to the other parent or to some person that is prepared to provide the custody in full without complaint.

The separated parents need to be able to give freely to their own children just as any other parent is free to do.

It is not the Court's job and not the custodial's place to tell the separated parents what their "responsibility" is.


maxima87 said:


> What is scary, real scary, is that there are some people that will actually vote for you.


  I got 19,067 votes just in 5th District alone in 2008, so you are justified in your fear.

Of course if you start doing right and stop doing wrong then your own courage will begin to over flow, and then have nothing to fear from my election.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> I got 19,067 votes just in 5th District alone in 2008, so you are justified in your fear.



Oh and the population in the 5th in district in 2008 was 662,060, so that doesn't really say much, that's just 19,067 people who had not clue who you were and didn't care much for whoever was running against you. 

I would never have heard of you if it hadn't been for the forums, you're not very popular.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bay_Kat said:


> Oh and the population in the 5th in district in 2008 was 662,060, so that doesn't really say much, that's just 19,067 people who had not clue who you were and didn't care much for whoever was running against you.
> 
> I would never have heard of you if it hadn't been for the forums, you're not very popular.


  Not all the population votes and it was a little over 100,000 votes so I got a little over 17% of the votes.

And considering that I was running against the rich and powerful incumbent and I was an ex-con with little money and no political connections - then I did okay.

This time is much different and much improved too.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> Not all the population votes and it was a little over 100,000 votes so I got a little over 17% of the votes.
> 
> And considering that I was running against the rich and powerful incumbent *and I was an ex-con with little money and no political connections *- then I did okay.
> 
> This time is much different and much improved too.



Exactly what everyone wants in their next governor.


----------



## This_person

Bay_Kat said:


> Exactly what everyone wants in their next governor.


Not to worry.  Not only would he never be elected, he would turn the job down if handed to him.  It's a job, after all.  Meeting responsibilities is the exact opposite of everything Jimmy stands for.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Lexib_ said:


> Or living in a  house with no hot water or heat in the wintertime.. CPS calls that   "living like the amish"  LOL  They won't do anything about it either.


  I say it is correct that the Amish do get away with no hot water and a different limited kind of heat they have.

But every where else in the USA the custodial is required to provide that plus much more or else they are not providing the custody correctly and they can get arrested for the neglect and possibly for child abuse in such cases.

Providing the basics for the children is what custody means and if the custodial does not provide the basic needs then they have no business having custody.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> I say it is correct that the Amish do get away with no hot water and a different limited kind of heat they have.
> 
> But every where else in the USA the custodial is required to provide that plus much more or else they are not providing the custody correctly and they can get arrested for the neglect and possibly for child abuse in such cases.
> 
> Providing the basics for the children is what custody means and if the custodial does not provide the basic needs then they have no business having custody.



Anythng to try to justify the fact that you are a loser.   I'm sure people will just love you.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Bay_Kat said:


> Anythng to try to justify the fact that you are a loser.   I'm sure people will just love you.


:shrug:  I am winning.


----------



## Animal

CountryLady said:


> Maybe that is where the passion comes for his (Hidden Agenda), I mean Platform.


No, JPC owns his passion for his own deeds.


----------



## TurboK9

VoteJP said:


> From my research I find that that no parent (Dads or Moms) ever leave there own children except by force or coercion.



Bullsh*t.  

When you get to hell, you can ask my father why he walked out on my mom, me, and my sister when I was 6.  And don't give me any crap about my mom telling lies or whatever it is you like to say...  I knew my father very well, and I know what his reasons were, and they had little to do with any sort of 'force' or 'coercion'.  Had much more to do with his incessant womanizing and drinking and partying (no I'm not JP's son hahaha).  

From what I have seen, he represents pretty accurately the typical 'walk out' parent.

Problem with your research, JP, is that you filter your results by what suits your needs. I still haven't seen you back up your claim that biological parents "rarely" molest their kids, by the way.


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm almost ready to vote for JPC over O'Malley.


----------



## Animal

vraiblonde said:


> I'm almost ready to vote for JPC over O'Malley.


Are they going to let Independents play in the Democrat primary?


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> I'm almost ready to vote for JPC over O'Malley.



Our Campaigns - MD Governor Race - Nov 02, 2010

Plenty of others to choose from.


----------



## vraiblonde

Animal said:


> Are they going to let Independents play in the Democrat primary?



No, I think I'm pretty much primary-free at this point.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Bay_Kat said:


> Oh and the population in the 5th in district in 2008 was 662,060, so that doesn't really say much, that's just 19,067 people who had not clue who you were and didn't care much for whoever was running against you.


 Most citizens do not vote, and many are young children or very old, and some only vote in the General election and not in the Party Primary, so there was only about 110,000 voted in 5th District, and the official election results go like this;

*Democratic Candidates
Representative in Congress
Congressional District 05* 

J. P. Cusick	............................... Steny H. Hoyer(Won)
Democratic 	................................ Democratic

Anne Arundel ... 1,094 .......................  4,926
Calvert ......  1,149 .......................  7,896
Charles ......  3,554 .......................  16,223
Prince George's ... 12,076 ...............  52,470
St. Mary's ....... 1,194 ....................  8,998

*Totals	19,067 (17.4%) ............   90,513 (82.6%)*
Link HERE.

And it is interesting to note that there are far more votes in PG than in all the other Counties combined.



Bay_Kat said:


> I would never have heard of you if it hadn't been for the forums, you're not very popular.


  That is the equation, that in each election I have been up against a big rich incumbent so I did well under the circumstances.

And no one really knows if the Forum has any real influence or not, and I did do Newspaper ads and public events / debates and those might be more influential but that is not known for certain either.

But each campaign does move me closer and closer to the prize.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



CountryLady said:


> Don't they have to do background checks on candidates?


   They do in fact require that a candidate can not be a convicted felon, and my crimes of civil disobedience against the Child Support thieves were all categorized as *"misdemeanor"* acts, and I did fulfill my required jail time, so I do qualify to be the Governor if elected.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



TurboK9 said:


> When you get to hell, you can ask my father why he walked out on my mom, me, and my sister when I was 6.


 It is true that if even one person goes to Hell then I will go with them, because I would defy any person or any God that would do such a thing as Hell. But in my own religious beliefs I know that there is no Hell after death and everybody gets saved in the end.



TurboK9 said:


> And don't give me any crap about my mom telling lies or whatever it is you like to say...  I knew my father very well, and I know what his reasons were, and they had little to do with any sort of 'force' or 'coercion'.  Had much more to do with his incessant womanizing and drinking and partying (no I'm not JP's son hahaha).
> 
> From what I have seen, he represents pretty accurately the typical 'walk out' parent.


  The saying that he was drinking and partying and womanizing means the Man had big unresolved personal issues which means he was confused and needed help in his life.  

Parents like that need help and not to be hunted down and attacked by Child Support thieves which surely made things far worse then they already were.

See, instead of teaching the children to love and to honor their father, the children were taught to want their father to burn in a Hell, so the system we have now destroys the family unit and it alienates the parents and it produces unwholesome adult children.



TurboK9 said:


> Problem with your research, JP, is that you filter your results by what suits your needs. I still haven't seen you back up your claim that biological parents "rarely" molest their kids, by the way.


  It is common knowledge and not some thing out of a survey.


----------



## CountryLady

VoteJP said:


> They do in fact require that a candidate *can not be a convicted felon*, and my crimes of civil disobedience against the Child Support thieves were all categorized as *"misdemeanor"* acts, and I did fulfill my required jail time, so I do qualify to be the Governor if elected.




Lets draw lines in the sand!


I guess knowing that, it would be a very scary thought of giving you power (over my tax dollars no less) .


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> Most citizens do not vote, and many are young children or very old, and some only vote in the General election and not in the Party Primary, so there was only about 110,000 voted in 5th District, and the official election results go like this;
> 
> *Democratic Candidates
> Representative in Congress
> Congressional District 05*
> 
> *J. P. Cusick	............................... Steny H. Hoyer(Won)
> Democratic 	................................ Democratic
> 
> Anne Arundel ... 1,094 .......................  4,926
> Calvert ......  1,149 .......................  7,896
> Charles ......  3,554 .......................  16,223
> Prince George's ... 12,076 ...............  52,470
> St. Mary's ....... 1,194 ....................  8,998
> 
> Totals	19,067 (17.4%) ............   90,513 (82.6%)
> Link HERE.*And it is interesting to note that there are far more votes in PG than in all the other Counties combined.
> 
> 
> That is the equation, that in each election I have been up against a big rich incumbent so I did well under the circumstances.
> 
> And no one really knows if the Forum has any real influence or not, and I did do Newspaper ads and public events / debates and those might be more influential but that is not known for certain either.
> 
> But each campaign does move me closer and closer to the prize.



You should be embarrassed to put those numbers up there. Again, they aren't very good.  You got beat by a mile.


----------



## vraiblonde

I do enjoy checking this thread every once in awhile just to get a chuckle.


----------



## vraiblonde

JPC, if you don't make it to Governor, will you run for President in 2012?  Please?


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> JPC, if you don't make it to Governor, will you run for President in 2012?  Please?


----------



## CountryLady

vraiblonde said:


> JPC, if you don't make it to Governor, will you run for President in 2012?  Please?


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



vraiblonde said:


> JPC, if you don't make it to Governor, will you run for President in 2012?  Please?


   It would actually be easier to run for President if I first get elected as Governor, so I figure to keep my expectations on the positive side.

And I like President Obama so I would have that reason to wait for my second term as Governor and run for Pres in 2016.

That seems like a better plan to me.


----------



## RoseRed

VoteJP said:


> It would actually be easier to run for President if I first get elected as Governor, so I figure to keep my expectations on the positive side.
> 
> And I like President Obama so I would have that reason to wait for my second term as Governor and run for Pres in 2016.
> 
> That seems like a better plan to me.





Have you picked out your Monica yet?


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



CountryLady said:


> Lets draw lines in the sand!
> 
> I guess knowing that, it would be a very scary thought of giving you power (over my tax dollars no less) of what crooked crap you would do, giving your impulsive actions, you know.


  My actions (crimes) were not impulsive at all because I though about it first each time and worked out the best wording that I wanted to spray paint and then pick the time to do it and everything was done by calculation.

And I really do follow rules and laws in every case and I only ONLY break a law when I myself believe it needs to be broken for some higher purpose of doing right against wrong.

And as the Governor then if I did brake any law then I could be impeached and lose my Governor job and I would not want that to happen.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.
> 
> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> Democrats rock!



You'll only be listed as J.P. if you legally change your name.  James P. Sr is your legal name, so that is what election laws requires.  No nicknames or titles.


----------



## Animal

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You'll only be listed as J.P. if you legally change your name.  James P. Sr is your legal name, so that is what election laws requires.  No nicknames or titles.


Actually he can use his iniitials and surname http://www.elections.state.md.us/forms/documents/candidateinfosheet_000.pdf all he needed to do was file http://www.elections.state.md.us/pdf/alternate_name_affidavit.pdf .  And as a matter of fact he is listed as Cusick, J.P. here.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> And no one really knows if the Forum has any real influence or not, and I did do Newspaper ads and public events / debates and those might be more influential but that is not known for certain either.


Their influence in insignificant; all that really matters is the result... that you lost.  And will do so again.




VoteJP said:


> The saying that he was drinking and partying and womanizing means the Man had big unresolved personal issues which means he was confused and needed help in his life.


I'm surprised you didn't whip out your ignorant claim that no custodial ever willingly abandons their family, even when a textbook case is right in your face.


----------



## TurboK9

VoteJP said:


> It is true that if even one person goes to Hell then I will go with them, because I would defy any person or any God that would do such a thing as Hell. But in my own religious beliefs I know that there is no Hell after death and everybody gets saved in the end.  Way to avoid the issue, which was your comment that parents do not leave by their own free will.
> 
> The saying that he was drinking and partying and womanizing means the Man had big unresolved personal issues which means he was confused and needed help in his life.
> 
> Parents like that need help and not to be hunted down and attacked by Child Support thieves which surely made things far worse then they already were.  Where did I say my father was attacked by the CS system?  He indeed was NOT.
> 
> See, instead of teaching the children to love and to honor their father, the children were taught to want their father to burn in a Hell, so the system we have now destroys the family unit and it alienates the parents and it produces unwholesome adult children.  WTF are you talking about?  Did I say I do not love my father?
> 
> It is common knowledge and not some thing out of a survey.



So you knew my dad?  A little pretentious of you to decide what the actions of a dead man you never met mean, don't you think?  When did you earn your Psychology doctorate by the way?

I love how you avoid questions and issues by redirecting.  I also like how you worm little insults and misdirections into people's comments.  You do realize that statements such as "I'll see you in hell" are figures of speech and not meant to be taken literally... and for you to imply that I somehow want to see my own father 'burn in hell' simply shows your absolute lack of concern for your fellow man and willingness to use them for your own ends.  Spoken like a true politician!  

Now, back to the issue... My post appears to have confused you.  I did not state that my father never paid child support... I said he walked out on his family of his own free will, which you stated does not happen.  How can it not happen absent of force or coercion, if it indeed DID happen, and happens every day, to thousands of kids and families around the world?  

YOU want to believe that somehow, the child support system was responsible for forcing you away from your family, fine!  But fact is, child support is not involved if you are living with them.  You have to LEAVE before they will even get involved.  Child support only plays a part in disancing the NCP from the kids and CP when the NCP becomes embittered at the fact they have been court ordered to pay CS, or when the CP becomes embittered that the NCP is not meeting their court ordered responsibility.  

Now for a dose of reality... I love your 'needs are met to overflowing' comments, but such makes it obvious that you live in a fantasy world.  I LIVED as a child in the child support system.  Yes, my father paid, after he reappeared married to another woman two years after he walked out.  And he willingly paid $250 a month back in the 70's.  My mom worked as a bank teller for little more than minimum wage, and REFUSED to go on public assistance, because she didn't want her kids to grow dependent or accustomed to hand-outs.  Wise women, and my pride in her is unending.  Things were very tough for us but she made due.  My sister and I always had clothes, shoes, food, a roof...  Meager, but there.  That child support my father paid enabled us to have a two BR apartment instead of a small one bedroom.  It paid for our clothes so we didn't have to wear rags.  Little things like that.  It did NOT go for my mom...  how do I know?  Because I was there.  

My dad on the other hand lived in a nice 3 BR home on the water, beautiful view of Casco Bay.  Drove a brand new Mercury Cougar.  Had two big TV's, a nice stereo.  Ate well, had lots of booze money.  Always had cash in his pocket.  His new wife always had the best of everything, including a new Volvo.  My mom?  She drove a beat up old Maverick until she won a raffle and got a new Chevette.  Volvo vs. Chevette....  Huh.  Seems those CS payments were really killing my dad...  NOT.

My father wound up very distanced from his kids because in the end getting laid by strange women was more important.  The booze?  He actually quit drinking when I was in high school.   When I was in Germany in the Army he divorced his second wife.  When I went home on leave I drove up to visit, and he spent all of about 5 minutes with me then had 'something he had to do'.  Nice.  Three years later my sister got married... in MN, where I was living.  My dad flew out.  I drove to his hotel after arranging to spend the day with him.  He had 5 minutes for me, then off to play golf... Nice.  He passed in '96.  Was engaged to yet another woman, much younger than himself.  Nobody in his family knew her, or even knew she existed.  During his eulogy his sister said "Joseph always had beautiful women in his life, lots of them."  

Do I love my dad?  Sure.  He's my dad.  You are a pretentious pompous ass to assume otherwise.  Do I hate some aspects of my dad's life and behavior?  You bet your bippy.  Do I resent how he treated me and his family (families?)?  Yes.  

Child support had nothing to do with his treating his family and kids like crap.  We simply were not a priority in his life.  He was having affairs with other women when he was still married to my mom.  

So go ahead, try to find a way to blame my mom the CP, or the CS system, and rant about your 'honor the parents' crap all you want.  It has no bearing on my situation or that of most others, because I and many others do honor their NCP despite what they did to their kids and families.  You just don't want to see it because you need justification for your own failings.


----------



## TurboK9

VoteJP said:


> It is common knowledge and not some thing out of a survey.



Yes JP, it is common knowledge that BIOLOGICAL parents molest their kids.  Hence the word 'incest'.  It is common knowledge that they do so much more often than 'rarely'.  And yes you are right, it is not something out of a survey.  It is something out of nationally collected sex crime data.  

And yes, you do need to back it up with citations, at least in order to appear at all as if you are putting out legitimate info.  THAT my dear boy is common knowledge.  What are your sources?  Ohhhh that's right... you don't have any.  Yet somehow, we are all supposed to believe you because you know everything!  Right!


----------



## Vince

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You'll only be listed as J.P. if you legally change your name.  James P. Sr is your legal name, so that is what election laws requires.  No nicknames or titles.


 I thought you couldn't be a criminal in order to run for office?    I must be wrong because Congress is full of them.


----------



## VoteJP

*Everybody gets saved on Judgment Day.*



CountryLady said:


> Graffiti,.....YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING!!!!
> 
> OMG... What did you spray paint???


  Most other people on the Forum know my accomplishments but I will be happy to give a little detail again as the events are very meaningful to me.

It was 1996 or 97 (does not matter which) and I was forced onto the streets homeless by the Child Support enforcement and they ordered me to pay the C/S first instead of me paying rent or getting out of the weather, and in January of 97 (I think it was) I decided that if I were to die outside on the streets that I needed to give a message like my epitaph or my death message, and so I thought that I would spray paint the SMC Circuit Courthouse with the words like "Child Support is legalized stealing" and "Thou shalt not steal" and some other words, and so I did it in green spray paint to the 4 front pillars of the Courthouse. And I stayed there so the police could arrest me and kept the spray can in hand. Judge Raley gave me 18 months for the crime because I told him in Court that I was happy to do it and I refused to pay any restitution and I would return to the Courthouse whether they liked it or not. So I served my 18 months (15 minus 3 months "good time") and as soon as I got released I went to the Child Support enforcement Office in Leonardtown and painted that building too with similar words of "Child Support thieves" and "Thou shalt not steal" and again in green paint. On that time I went before a visiting Judge Cooper who told me my Child Support case was then closed and I told him that it did not matter to me and he gave me 14 months and I served 12 minus 2 months "good time" deducted. By this time I found my spray painting idea to have been inspired and effective as my own form of civil disobedience and so after that release I took a Bus to Annapolis and bought some red spray paint and spray painted the Maryland State House with the words "Child Support thieves" and "Thou shalt not steal" and I waited around to confess but I sat there for half an hour and got tired of waiting and left the scene, and it was a month later that I got arrested and taken to Annapolis for trial. At that trial I refused to enter any plea as I did not want to lie and say "not guilty" so by refusing to plea I was given a jury trial with witnesses and News report, and the Judge gave me the maximum sentence of 3 years in State prison for the misdemeanor of "Destruction of Property" and I did all 3 years day for day because I was not given my "good time" because I was not a "good" prisoner in the Prison.      

Then I got released as homeless and destitute and with physical injuries in mid-2003 and I applied for Disability because of my injuries and in Nov 2005 I was accepted under the Social Security Act as disabled, and in 2006 I first ran for election to the MD House of Delegates 29B and got 465 votes (13.4%) against the rich incumbent, link HERE down to 29B.



CountryLady said:


> Silly little man.   Are you a CRACKPOT?  or have you been smoking the same?
> 
> How old are you?


  I am 53 now, and I do not do any narcotics.



CountryLady said:


> You mean you couldn't find a more intelligent way to get your point across?
> 
> Like maybe a news paper article.....?


   I did do Newspaper letters and did get them published, and I sent letters to every Representative in the US Congress and Senate and to the President Clinton and many other letters against the thieving Child Support and I got online Internet tactics and contacts too. 

I still see the spray paint as more inspired inspiration rather than simply intelligent because the action instead of words really changed my reality for the better - IMO.



CountryLady said:


> So you actions were a premeditated scheme.....that failed, .......Hmmm,... much like your election (or lack there of) campain.


  I do not see any of my resistance to the Child Support thievery as a "failure", but I have had many other failures in my years.

In fact I see the resistance against the thieving Child Support as getting more and more effective every day, and I see it like the old "Columbo" movies where the thieves see it coming and they can do nothing to stop their own loss.



CountryLady said:


> It seems  that maybe you need to put on your big boy panties and rethink your approach (and the fact that you are a deadbeat dad, and you breeding resulted in a dead beat dad.....a real chip off the old block.)


   My son is not really like me in this regard, and I hope he will some day see the light. 

The sad fact that you and other call any separated parent as a "deadbeat" is reason enough to fight the thievery - IMO.



CountryLady said:


> Tell me, what was your dad like???


  My own father was a Federal Guard in the downtown Washington area and he would commute back and forth to our home in Hollywood SMC, and he died of cancer when I was just over 17 years old.

He and our Mom had 12 children and I am #6 and mother died this past February at 86 years.


----------



## Bronwyn

VoteJP said:


> Most other people on the Forum know my accomplishments but I will be happy to give a little detail again as the events are very meaningful to me.
> 
> It was 1996 or 97 (does not matter which) and *I was forced onto the streets homeless by the Child Support enforcement and they ordered me to pay the C/S first instead of me paying rent or getting out of the weather*,



No one forced you into the streets except yourself. Accountability is a powerful thing. When times get hard and money is slim, you have to WORK harder to make ends meet. Even kids know this.

Get a life.


----------



## Bay_Kat

So JP, you get to collect disability because you were injured in a prison fight, one that you no doubt started.  For some reason this just does not seem right.


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



TurboK9 said:


> So you knew my dad?  A little pretentious of you to decide what the actions of a dead man you never met mean, don't you think?  When did you earn your Psychology doctorate by the way?


  We do know about the Courts and the laws and about Child Support and Custody demands, so it is not based on some individual personalities but on the over all picture.

And it would be foolish to take the word of the Man's unsatisfied adult child as the facts of the case.



TurboK9 said:


> I love how you avoid questions and issues by redirecting.  I also like how you worm little insults and misdirections into people's comments.  You do realize that statements such as "I'll see you in hell" are figures of speech and not meant to be taken literally... and for you to imply that I somehow want to see my own father 'burn in hell' simply shows your absolute lack of concern for your fellow man and willingness to use them for your own ends.  Spoken like a true politician!


  My own words can be taken as literally and as my own perception of truth as I see it to be, and if your words are not "literal" then they are not worth very much.

Politicians do this because it is a smart and productive way, and you would be wise to follow the example.



TurboK9 said:


> Now, back to the issue... My post appears to have confused you.  I did not state that my father never paid child support... I said he walked out on his family of his own free will, which you stated does not happen.  How can it not happen absent of force or coercion, if it indeed DID happen, and happens every day, to thousands of kids and families around the world?


  You did not mention the Child Support but I know that it is always there hidden in every background and that is why I brought it out.

I did that because I wanted to and it was not some accident or slip.

Claiming the father (or Mom) has a "free will" in such cases is never correct because there is always some force or coercion in every separation or else it just would not happen as it does.

You said that your Dad had a drinking issue and womanizing and those are types of outside control (force or coercion) over the person. Even in the worst of abuses the thieving Child Support will always leave enough for the parents to buy more booze if nothing else. 

The claim to "free will" can only happen when there is no outside pressure. 



TurboK9 said:


> YOU want to believe that somehow, the child support system was responsible for forcing you away from your family, fine!  But fact is, child support is not involved if you are living with them.  You have to LEAVE before they will even get involved.  Child support only plays a part in distancing the NCP from the kids and CP when the NCP becomes embittered at the fact they have been court ordered to pay CS, or when the CP becomes embittered that the NCP is not meeting their court ordered responsibility.


 You and others here are trying to claim that I have some personal vendetta against Child Support as breaking up my family and my marriage but I have never ever said such a fool thing.

People fail to take me literally for what I do say and they add words and meanings to me that I never said.

I left my marriage and family because I messed it up and I could not repair the damage done by myself.

I even tried several times to cooperate with the Child Support but the system would not cooperate with me.



TurboK9 said:


> Now for a dose of reality... I love your 'needs are met to overflowing' comments, but such makes it obvious that you live in a fantasy world.  I LIVED as a child in the child support system.  Yes, my father paid, after he reappeared married to another woman two years after he walked out.  And he willingly paid $250 a month back in the 70's.  My mom worked as a bank teller for little more than minimum wage, and REFUSED to go on public assistance, because she didn't want her kids to grow dependent or accustomed to hand-outs.  Wise women, and my pride in her is unending.  Things were very tough for us but she made due.  My sister and I always had clothes, shoes, food, a roof...  Meager, but there.  That child support my father paid enabled us to have a two BR apartment instead of a small one bedroom.  It paid for our clothes so we didn't have to wear rags.  Little things like that.  It did NOT go for my mom...  how do I know?  Because I was there.


   The problem that I see is that you give the credit to the thieving Child Support instead of to your Dad.

I find that all ALL parents provide for their own children, but parents being forced to pay the Child Support provide far less than they would otherwise.

The Child Support interferes with the role of parenting so that a parent pays the gov demands and nobody ever wants to give more or extra to a thief.

It is highly likely that your Dad would have provided far more if the ignorant Court was not in the middle of the family.



TurboK9 said:


> My dad on the other hand lived in a nice 3 BR home on the water, beautiful view of Casco Bay.  Drove a brand new Mercury Cougar.  Had two big TV's, a nice stereo.  Ate well, had lots of booze money.  Always had cash in his pocket.  His new wife always had the best of everything, including a new Volvo.  My mom?  She drove a beat up old Maverick until she won a raffle and got a new Chevette.  Volvo vs. Chevette....  Huh.  Seems those CS payments were really killing my dad...  NOT.


  The Child Support was not killing him as it was killing you.

He would have fixed you and your sister up with your own cars and cloths and everything as that is what fathers do, but instead he had to face the Court and the Child Support demands and that is what got in the way.

Your family did not need the Court or the law but that is what you got and the law is what held you down.



TurboK9 said:


> My father wound up very distanced from his kids because in the end getting laid by strange women was more important.  The booze?  He actually quit drinking when I was in high school.   When I was in Germany in the Army he divorced his second wife.  When I went home on leave I drove up to visit, and he spent all of about 5 minutes with me then had 'something he had to do'.  Nice.  Three years later my sister got married... in MN, where I was living.  My dad flew out.  I drove to his hotel after arranging to spend the day with him.  He had 5 minutes for me, then off to play golf... Nice.  He passed in '96.  Was engaged to yet another woman, much younger than himself.  Nobody in his family knew her, or even knew she existed.  During his eulogy his sister said "Joseph always had beautiful women in his life, lots of them."


  But you are critical of him, and clearly you are brain washed by that Child Support lies and he knew it.



TurboK9 said:


> Do I love my dad?  Sure.  He's my dad.  You are a pretentious pompous ass to assume otherwise.  Do I hate some aspects of my dad's life and behavior?  You bet your bippy.  Do I resent how he treated me and his family (families?)?  Yes.


   You blame him instead of the ignorant Child Support and Custody laws and it was the law that violated your family unit by attacking your father.



TurboK9 said:


> Child support had nothing to do with his treating his family and kids like crap.  We simply were not a priority in his life.  He was having affairs with other women when he was still married to my mom.


  Yes it was the Child Support that did him wrong and thereby did you wrong, but that was after the separation.

What went wrong in the marriage is a different subject.



TurboK9 said:


> So go ahead, try to find a way to blame my mom the CP, or the CS system, and rant about your 'honor the parents' crap all you want.  It has no bearing on my situation or that of most others, because I and many others do honor their NCP despite what they did to their kids and families.  You just don't want to see it because you need justification for your own failings.


   I do not want to see that, as I want to repair it so as to make it stop.


----------



## hvp05

TurboK9 said:


> So you knew my dad?  A little pretentious of you to decide what the actions of a dead man you never met mean, don't you think?


If I had the time, I would go back and pull up a few of the instances where he has accused people of "speaking for" others, like himself or some other deadbeat.  It's another of his ways to avoid the issue and continue on his boneheaded way spouting his boneheaded beliefs.

But when he wants to speak for others then it's acceptable, of course, because he is omniscient and knows everyone's situation.


----------



## TurboK9

hvp05 said:


> If I had the time, I would go back and pull up a few of the instances where he has accused people of "speaking for" others, like himself or some other deadbeat.  It's another of his ways to avoid the issue and continue on his boneheaded way spouting his boneheaded beliefs.
> 
> But when he wants to speak for others then it's acceptable, of course, because he is omniscient and knows everyone's situation.



Oh you don't have to.  He's obvious insane.  Thinks he's a psychic or something.  My father didn't have to pay child support after I was fourteen because  I (unwisely) decided on my own to live w/ him, wish I hadn't.... Yet JP assumes he would have given my sister and I cars etc, LOL.  I lived with him for four years till I was 18, he paid no child support, did nothing but go whore around on his current wife those four years...

LOL JP you are an idiot.  YOu should not make assumptions and assertions about things you know nothing about.  But you are obviously living in your own little world, where JP makes the truths and rules, so what can we do... LOL


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



Bay_Kat said:


> So JP, you get to collect disability because you were injured in a prison fight, one that you no doubt started.  For some reason this just does not seem right.


  I do tell about my injuries on my website, but I will try to make it clear here.

1)  I hurt my hands by getting the left hand small finger caught in a ramp of a loading dock as I was helping to unload a truck, and it was a job of mine. Then over time that injury failed to heal properly and the two left fingers became stuck closed and the condition called Dupuytren's Contractures spread into my right hand and there it is today in both of my hands which makes it impossible to fulfill the requirements of any job available to me. And I type on my computer with a middle finger one letter at a time as tap tap tap.

2)  Then I have a second injury that I over worked myself and I strained my abdomen while I worked as a Maintenance Inspector at the Calvert Cliffs Nuclear Power Plant. And I did not report the injury there as I expected it to heal but it never did, and it became so I could not walk under the pain and Dr. Moon and the Hospital gave me an operation for free (gov paid Hospital) and it improved the injury very much as I could them walk without the pain but I still have troubles standing too long and the abdomen becomes inflamed at times which cripples me again for relatively short durations.  

3)  The third injury of mine was to have my backbone collapsed and crushed and that was in the SMC Detention Center as the Correctional Officers beat me up, and the Guard apparently had training to strike me on the shoulders so that my backbone would collapse and it worked without leaving a scar. Of course they gave me other scars and scuffs and several cracked ribs but all those healed faster then the backbone. Now some 13 years later the backbone appears to have healed and the last x-ray showed no damage but I still have to be careful of not hurting the backbone again.


----------



## Bronwyn

I am so grateful in a weird way that JP can come here and use his right to speach to explain everything that goes through his mind. Otherwise, many people would be clueless about his insanity.

As much as his words make my skin crawl... I say "bravo, keep them coming." Tell EVERYONE how crazy you are.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> I do tell about my injuries on my website, but I will try to make it clear here.
> 
> 1) I hurt my hands by getting the left hand small finger caught in a ramp of a loading dock as I was helping to unload a truck, and it was a job of mine. Then over time that injury failed to heal properly and the two left fingers became stuck closed and the condition called Dupuytren's Contractures spread into my right hand and there it is today in both of my hands which makes it impossible to fulfill the requirements of any job available to me. And I type on my computer with a middle finger one letter at a time as tap tap tap.


 In 1992 I had an accident that took two fingers off on my left hand, they put them back on, but they are not exactly right. I had to stop playing lead guitar and concentrate only on chords (boring) and I do drop things alot when I hold them with my left hand, but I go on with life and refuse to let it slow me down.



> 2) Then I have a second injury that I over worked myself and I strained my abdomen while I worked as a Maintenance Inspector at the Calvert Cliffs Nuclear Power Plant. And I did not report the injury there as I expected it to heal but it never did, and it became so I could not walk under the pain and Dr. Moon and the Hospital gave me an operation for free (gov paid Hospital) and it improved the injury very much as I could them walk without the pain but I still have troubles standing too long and the abdomen becomes inflamed at times which cripples me again for relatively short durations.


 I injured myself a few years back and ended up with a triple hernia operation all at the same time. Still hurts like hell if I over do it, but once again, Life goes on so I have no choice but to do the best I can in all aspects of making a living for my family.



> 3) The third injury of mine was to have my backbone collapsed and crushed and that was in the SMC Detention Center as the Correctional Officers beat me up, and the Guard apparently had training to strike me on the shoulders so that my backbone would collapse and it worked without leaving a scar. Of course they gave me other scars and scuffs and several cracked ribs but all those healed faster then the backbone. Now some 13 years later the backbone appears to have healed and the last x-ray showed no damage but I still have to be careful of not hurting the backbone again.


 I have now had two back surgeries. First time was for an injury that left a vertibrae cracked, and a disk exploded. Surgery fixed it but I now have back pain that can put me down for better than a week if I move the wrong way.
 second was just two years ago, another exploded disk, this time I was not so lucky, it pulled a nerve out and I lost partial feeling in my left foot, and I do not have the ability to lift the toe of the foot when I walk, took a good time to learn to walk without falling, but I have pretty much learned. Of course, too much walking and the foot and leg gets tired and the tripping starts up again.
 I go on.

 maybe 5 years ago I ended up with a blocked artery, I ended up with a stent to clear it, constantly have to watch what I eat now because of it.


 Basically in short, You do not work because you have no sense of personal responsibility. It just pisses me off to no end when I see some POS like you, with less disabilities than I have, milking the system and expecting others to pay your way through life.

 Get off this elected official kick, get some damn self respect, get off your lazy ass and get a damn job and support yourself you sorry non handicap POS.



 Sympathy is not going to be easy to get for you.


----------



## carie_47421

Hey, JP..Suck it


----------



## carie_47421

Oh yea and...


----------



## carie_47421

and one last thing...you look like you belong in SMCDC...ha-ha


----------



## VoteJP

*The Child Support problem.*



bcp said:


> In 1992 I had an accident
> 
> I injured myself a
> 
> I have now had two back
> 
> maybe 5 years ago I ended up with a blocked
> 
> Sympathy is not going to be easy ...


    You are one spoiled rich white cry baby with a cushy gov job.

You would never face the kind of real life as I have.


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



TurboK9 said:


> Oh you don't have to.  He's obvious insane.  Thinks he's a psychic or something.  My father didn't have to pay child support after I was fourteen because  I (unwisely) decided on my own to live w/ him, wish I hadn't.... Yet JP assumes he would have given my sister and I cars etc, LOL.  I lived with him for four years till I was 18, he paid no child support, did nothing but go whore around on his current wife those four years...
> 
> LOL JP you are an idiot.  YOu should not make assumptions and assertions about things you know nothing about.  But you are obviously living in your own little world, where JP makes the truths and rules, so what can we do... LOL


  The difference here is that you describe your Dad while I am talking about the Child Support and Custody injustices.

You are stuck in your own self-centered-perception when I am running for Governor to improve life for all.

You claim some personal knowledge while I seek to reform the entire thieving Child Support system.


----------



## VoteJP

*Everybody gets saved on Judgment Day.*



carie_47421 said:


> Hey, JP..Suck it


  I get along well with ladies.


carie_47421 said:


> Oh yea and...


 And I thank you for the welcome.


carie_47421 said:


> and one last thing...you look like you belong in SMCDC...ha-ha


 It was some adventure to do, and I made the best of it as far as I could.

And I got into trouble with the Warden of every jail and Prison that I went to, and I mean I got into really big troubles.


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> You are one spoiled rich white cry baby with a cushy gov job.
> 
> You would never face the kind of real life as I have.



JPC, if you are elected Governor, wouldn't that make you a spoiled rich white cry baby with a cushy gov job?

Is it not somewhat of a sellout for you to go from rabble rouser and truth to power speaker, to a slimy political power monger?


----------



## TurboK9

VoteJP said:


> The difference here is that you describe your Dad while I am talking about the Child Support and Custody injustices.
> 
> You are stuck in your own self-centered-perception when I am running for Governor to improve life for all.
> 
> You claim some personal knowledge while I seek to reform the entire thieving Child Support system.



No.  The difference here is that you previously emphatically stated that NCP's do not voluntarily walk out on their families.  I stated personal experience to the contrary.  You then began rambling about CS again, YOU brought CS up and attempted to apply it to my dads case, you made statements that are not true based on your own personal assumptions. I was merely stating that the facts are that NCPs walk out on their families daily (a fact of life I'm sure you will deny).  The difference is, you are incapable of answering a simple counter to your statements without wandering off into your own mental fantasy realm somewhere.  The difference is, you cannot accept the reality that people screw up their own lives, they except in rare cases, they themselves are responsible.


----------



## MMDad

TurboK9 said:


> No.  The difference here is that you previously emphatically stated that NCP's do not voluntarily walk out on their families.  I stated personal experience to the contrary.  You then began rambling about CS again, YOU brought CS up and attempted to apply it to my dads case, you made statements that are not true based on your own personal assumptions. I was merely stating that the facts are that NCPs walk out on their families daily (a fact of life I'm sure you will deny).  The difference is, you are incapable of answering a simple counter to your statements without wandering off into your own mental fantasy realm somewhere.  The difference is, you cannot accept the reality that people screw up their own lives, they except in rare cases, they themselves are responsible.



I hope you understand that no matter how many times you prove to him that 1+1=2, give him one orange and one orange and show him he has two, he will always insist that 1+1=ketchup.

Don't bother with truth, facts, or rational arguments. It's a complete waste of your effort.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> JPC, if you are elected Governor, wouldn't that make you a spoiled rich white cry baby with a cushy gov job?
> 
> Is it not somewhat of a sellout for you to go from rabble rouser and truth to power speaker, to a slimy political power monger?



He thinks being Governor will get him laid. It probably is his best chance. Don't rain on his parade.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



vraiblonde said:


> JPC, if you are elected Governor, wouldn't that make you a spoiled rich white cry baby with a cushy gov job?
> 
> Is it not somewhat of a sellout for you to go from rabble rouser and truth to power speaker, to a slimy political power monger?


 Your are on the right track - and you are starting to see into my world now.

To actually get elected would be a huge threat and challenge to my better character, and to be Governor is not my idea of a morally worthy position to seek after or to hold, but I still do feel obligated and even compelled to do it as my own moral duty because it is the way to actively fight the evil of the Child Support and Custody laws.

If some one else would do that, then I would be happy to bow out of the campaign and give my support to them, but that is not going to happen because I am the one that both knows how and has the ability to make it happen and I know it.

So I do believe I can fulfill my part without losing my principles, but failure is always a possibility.


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> Your are on the right track - and you are starting to see into my world now.



My god.  Help me.


----------



## vraiblonde

What I do like about you, JPC, is that you actually answer questions and don't just spin it around.  Unlike some other candidates who shall remain nameless.


----------



## Bay_Kat

MMDad said:


> I hope you understand that no matter how many times you prove to him that 1+1=2, give him one orange and one orange and show him he has two, he will always insist that *1+1=ketchup*.
> 
> Don't bother with truth, facts, or rational arguments. It's a complete waste of your effort.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> Dupuytren's Contractures spread into my right hand and there it is today in both of my hands which makes it impossible to fulfill the requirements of any job available to me.


This makes me chuckle every time.  You're so pitiful and helpless... yet you can sit on forums all day.   

And of course, you could be governor.   



> And I type on my computer with a middle finger one letter at a time as tap tap tap.


So what do you do when you come upon a real toughie, such as typing a special character like a )?  Do you mash the shift key with one hand, hoping you hit it correctly, then hit the other key with your good finger?  And how do you operate a mouse with only one finger?




VoteJP said:


> You would never face the kind of real life as I have.


The vast majority of the 'troubles' you've had in your life you have brought on yourself, like most serial whiners.  It's a shame *any* tax money goes to support you and your kind; you should most certainly be tossed onto the church handout support system, just as you wish upon single parents and their children.


----------



## Bay_Kat

hey JP, a friend of mine lost both his hands completely in a farming accident and guess what, he has a very productive job and makes very good money.  The thing with you, you look for excuses rather than get out there and see *what* you can do.  You don't know until you try. "Hoping" to be the governor of Maryland is not a job and I'm sure does not bring money in.  You need to get out there and see what you can do and be positive, not sit on your butt on the computer tap, tap, tapping away.


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



TurboK9 said:


> No.  The difference here is that you previously emphatically stated that NCP's do not voluntarily walk out on their families.  I stated personal experience to the contrary.  You then began rambling about CS again, YOU brought CS up and attempted to apply it to my dads case, you made statements that are not true based on your own personal assumptions. I was merely stating that the facts are that NCPs walk out on their families daily (a fact of life I'm sure you will deny).  The difference is, you are incapable of answering a simple counter to your statements without wandering off into your own mental fantasy realm somewhere.  The difference is, you cannot accept the reality that people screw up their own lives, they except in rare cases, they themselves are responsible.


  I just do not see it as the same equation because most Men / fathers act as Gentleman in these cases, while most Women / mothers behave like cry babies in these cases.

The handicap between Men and Women is that the Men will not fight back against their own Woman and particularly not when the Woman is the mother of their children.

It is a matter of the male / masculine mentality and Manliness that Men are not to fight back or even resist the females even in situations where the Woman is a mean and hateful witch.

This male mentality is the big reason that the Child Support and Custody laws go unchallenged and the females have escalated it to the perverted levels as it is today.

There is no such female or feminine restraint as they attack and slander against the fathers of their children with a callous disregard while the fathers just take whatever is thrown at them.

And I agree with the fathers that it is proper to refuse to resist their children's Mom because it is not Manly to fight against Women, but we all do need to fight against the unjust laws of Child Support and Custody that attack and hurt the family unit.

It is like the "Salem Witch Trials" mentality, in that innocent citizens were being called "witch witch" are now slandering citizen parents with "deadbeat deadbeat" by the emotionally immature people, and it is the law and the Courts that need to stop empowering and enabling this modern dysfunction.

It is the law and the Courts that give power and execution to the cry-baby slander against the separated parents when all the children are already fine and provided to overflowing.

In the Child Support and Custody system we have emotional ignorance overflowing.


----------



## remaxrealtor

VoteJP said:


> I just do not see it as the same equation because most Men / fathers act as Gentleman in these cases, while most Women / mothers behave like cry babies in these cases.
> 
> The handicap between Men and Women is that the Men will not fight back against their own Woman and particularly not when the Woman is the mother of their children.
> 
> It is a matter of the male / masculine mentality and Manliness that Men are not to fight back or even resist the females even in situations where the Woman is a mean and hateful witch.
> 
> This male mentality is the big reason that the Child Support and Custody laws go unchallenged and the females have escalated it to the perverted levels as it is today.
> 
> There is no such female or feminine restraint as they attack and slander against the fathers of their children with a callous disregard while the fathers just take whatever is thrown at them.
> 
> And I agree with the fathers that it is proper to refuse to resist their children's Mom because it is not Manly to fight against Women, but we all do need to fight against the unjust laws of Child Support and Custody that attack and hurt the family unit.
> 
> It is like the "Salem Witch Trials" mentality, in that innocent citizens were being called "witch witch" are now slandering citizen parents with "deadbeat deadbeat" by the emotionally immature people, and it is the law and the Courts that need to stop empowering and enabling this modern dysfunction.
> 
> It is the law and the Courts that give power and execution to the cry-baby slander against the separated parents when all the children are already fine and provided to overflowing.
> 
> In the Child Support and Custody system we have emotional ignorance overflowing.




You need to seek help.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



remaxrealtor said:


> You need to seek help.


  Hi, and welcome to my thread.

The idea of running for election actually is a type of way of seeking "help" as each person that votes for me will help me to win the election and thereby help in reforming the Child Support laws and as such we all help each other.

So I really am seeking "help" in this regard.

It is the American way, and the democratic way, and the Maryland way, and so I do it too.


----------



## Bay_Kat

VoteJP said:


> Hi, and welcome to my thread.
> 
> The idea of running for election actually is a type of way of seeking "help" as each person that votes for me will help me to win the election and thereby help in reforming the Child Support laws and as such we all help each other.
> 
> So I really am seeking "help" in this regard.
> 
> It is the American way, and the democratic way, and the Maryland way, and so I do it too.



I think she meant you need to seek help for your mental illness and you should do it now.


----------



## VoteJP

*Everybody gets saved on Judgment Day.*



Bay_Kat said:


> I think she meant you need to seek help for your mental illness and you should do it now.


   Now you can not be talking for other posters like that, and she is a "Realtor" and not a Psychiatrist so you are dead wrong in saying that about her.

For me or any realistic person then we have to go by the words a person actually says or post, and we are not going to figure things out like reading people's minds, or seeing some message that is not there, or what ever you do to draw your own conclusions from what some other person says or post.

I replied to the post correctly and I gave her suggestion to me a realistic reply.

I appreciate when others give me sincere advice and I would never see some ignorant unfounded add-on as you are suggesting in her words.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> we are not going to figure things out like reading people's minds, or seeing some message that is not there


   I'm telling you, Jimmy, you should be a comedian.  You could kill with this "Look at me, I'm a crazy old guy" material.  And you wouldn't even need to use your mangled little fingers.   



> I appreciate when others give me sincere advice


I am pretty sure everyone who has told you to go find a cliff and jump off has been sincere.  Why are you not listening to your public?


----------



## TurboK9

VoteJP said:


> I just do not see it as the same equation because most Men / fathers act as Gentleman in these cases, while most Women / mothers behave like cry babies in these cases.
> 
> The handicap between Men and Women is that the Men will not fight back against their own Woman and particularly not when the Woman is the mother of their children.
> 
> It is a matter of the male / masculine mentality and Manliness that Men are not to fight back or even resist the females even in situations where the Woman is a mean and hateful witch.
> 
> This male mentality is the big reason that the Child Support and Custody laws go unchallenged and the females have escalated it to the perverted levels as it is today.
> 
> There is no such female or feminine restraint as they attack and slander against the fathers of their children with a callous disregard while the fathers just take whatever is thrown at them.
> 
> And I agree with the fathers that it is proper to refuse to resist their children's Mom because it is not Manly to fight against Women, but we all do need to fight against the unjust laws of Child Support and Custody that attack and hurt the family unit.
> 
> It is like the "Salem Witch Trials" mentality, in that innocent citizens were being called "witch witch" are now slandering citizen parents with "deadbeat deadbeat" by the emotionally immature people, and it is the law and the Courts that need to stop empowering and enabling this modern dysfunction.
> 
> It is the law and the Courts that give power and execution to the cry-baby slander against the separated parents when all the children are already fine and provided to overflowing.
> 
> In the Child Support and Custody system we have emotional ignorance overflowing.



Misogyny anyone?  Perhaps a wee bit of gynophobe?


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



TurboK9 said:


> Misogyny anyone?  Perhaps a wee bit of gynophobe?


  No, I am not against Women and not afraid of Women, and my post was not saying anything like that either.

My perspective is that we give a far higher regard to all Women when we ask for and expect Women to do right and to vote for right and to work against the wrongs of this World.

And I truly dislike the "Men" groups or "Fathers" groups because that is more of the "divide and rule" mentality of Men against Women and fathers against mothers, and I believe we must work to help both the Moms and Dads and the children too.

The ignorant Child Support and Custody laws hurts everyone concerned and they damage all the family members (male and females), as it degrades the custodials with the dishonest claims and living on stolen money, and it mistreats the separated parents in stealing their money and stealing their children and then the slander and threats of jail, and it alienated the children from their parents and turns the children into a cheapened commodity.

So I sincerely do believe that giving respect to both Men and to Women is in expecting them each and both genders to support justice and truth in opposition of the Child Support and Custody laws.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I am not against Women and not afraid of Women, and my post was not saying anything like that either.


That talking out both sides of your mouth is neat; you are very adept.  Did you have to be taught how to do that or is it a natural talent?



> it mistreats the separated parents in stealing their money and stealing their children and then the slander and threats of jail


And it can take their jobs, too.  Hey!  You should be defending former DJ John Hunt and fighting to get his job at radioSOMD back.  Once you have helped him, I'm sure he would be glad to put you on the air to speak about your cause.


----------



## TurboK9

VoteJP said:


> No, I am not against Women and not afraid of Women, and my post was not saying anything like that either.
> 
> My perspective is that we give a far higher regard to all Women when we ask for and expect Women to do right and to vote for right and to work against the wrongs of this World.
> 
> And I truly dislike the "Men" groups or "Fathers" groups because that is more of the "divide and rule" mentality of Men against Women and fathers against mothers, and I believe we must work to help both the Moms and Dads and the children too.
> 
> The ignorant Child Support and Custody laws hurts everyone concerned and they damage all the family members (male and females), as it degrades the custodials with the dishonest claims and living on stolen money, and it mistreats the separated parents in stealing their money and stealing their children and then the slander and threats of jail, and it alienated the children from their parents and turns the children into a cheapened commodity.
> 
> So I sincerely do believe that giving respect to both Men and to Women is in expecting them each and both genders to support justice and truth in opposition of the Child Support and Custody laws.



Interesting how whenever someone points out problems withthe music you change the beat.



> most Women / mothers behave like cry babies in these cases.





> where the Woman is a mean and hateful witch.





> no such female or feminine restraint as they attack and slander against the fathers of their children with a callous disregard



That all sounds pretty hateful to me.  Doesn't seem to be directed at the 'system' at all.  If that indeed is your intent, perhaps you should not attack the women w/ your words, eh?


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



hvp05 said:


> That talking out both sides of your mouth is neat; you are very adept.  Did you have to be taught how to do that or is it a natural talent?


  I have no idea what you mean by talking out of the "sides", but as to my speaking it did not come natural to me at all. In fact I was a shy child and I still am a quiet person but not shy as I will say what needs to be said if I believe so. 

What I did was I studied politics and about speaking and read biographies on great people and their styles of presentation and reasoning, and I educated myself in it. Plus my religious beliefs have pushed me into many arena to testify and to make stands that I myself would not have done if I had not believed it was "right" as in the way God determines right from wrong.

As I do not really want to run for Governor but I see it as my duty to fight the unjust Child Support.



hvp05 said:


> And it can take their jobs, too.  Hey!  You should be defending former DJ John Hunt and fighting to get his job at radioSOMD back.  Once you have helped him, I'm sure he would be glad to put you on the air to speak about your cause.


  I do known that he has some connection to the RadioSoMd but past that I do not know anything about that person.

So did he lose his job because of the thieving Child support?


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



TurboK9 said:


> Interesting how whenever someone points out problems with the music you change the beat.
> 
> That all sounds pretty hateful to me.  Doesn't seem to be directed at the 'system' at all.  If that indeed is your intent, perhaps you should not attack the women w/ your words, eh?


   My point is that I do not say such things against the female gender but only against the females that demand Child Support.

Women are the ones that claim not paying the Child Support is a form of child abuse, when the same children are not abused at all and the children have everything to overflowing and the so-called abusive fathers have limited or no visitation at all.

And only the mothers demand Child Support from Men that are not the real father of the children.

But I do indeed denounce the Men / fathers that have legal custody of the children because those fathers have stooped into the dirt and slime as much as any female does it.  There are now many a dastardly father with custody that mis-uses the law to degrade and slander his children's Mom.

And in my posting message it is only Men that have the masculine mentality that we do not fight back against the Women and the Woman can trash the Man and we do nothing in return but take the hits. That is what happens in Child Support and in Custody cases that most of the fathers will not tell evil stories against the Women while Women tell any sort of trash and more in public view and with no restraint. And Women do know that they can hit or slander the Men without getting hit back.

And most Men need to see that this is not about fighting the Women but about fighting the gov and its ignorant laws.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I have no idea what you mean by talking out of the "sides"






> but as to my speaking it did not come natural to me at all. In fact I was a shy child...


   Oh man...



> I do known that he has some connection to the RadioSoMd but past that I do not know anything about that person.
> 
> So did he lose his job because of the thieving Child support?


That was the rumor.  (This place is rife with them, in case you have never noticed.)  If you really want to know, there are a couple threads out there that you can search for.  And I'm sure everyone will love seeing it come up again.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> Oh man...
> 
> That was the rumor.  (This place is rife with them, in case you have never noticed.)  If you really want to know, there are a couple threads out there that you can search for.  And I'm sure everyone will love seeing it come up again.



......


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


>


Me?  Never.


(Okay, maybe a little sometimes.)


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> Me?  Never.
> 
> 
> (Okay, maybe a little sometimes.)



just a..... little


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


> just a..... little


Good thing JP is for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> Good thing JP is for entertainment purposes only.



I'm so glad to hear that you are throughly entertained.


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you are throughly entertained.


How else would you take him?  I think he could clean up being a comedian, and I tell him so; he could make people laugh while being an employed, productive member of the community.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> How else would you take him?  I think he could clean up being a comedian, and I tell him so; he could make people laugh while being an employed, productive member of the community.



How do I take him??? Hmmm. Like a swarm of mosquitos really. he annoys the shiat out of me. I have him on iggy.


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


> How do I take him??? Hmmm. Like a swarm of mosquitos really. he annoys the shiat out of me. I have him on iggy.


I see that.  But some of the stuff he says is humorous.  Even this CS stuff could be if he were to stop being gloomy and put the right spin on it.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> I see that.  But some of the stuff he says is humorous.  Even this CS stuff could be if he were to stop being gloomy and put the right spin on it.



I suppose I wouldn't be so dismayed if I would just remember to picture him as he was at Crownsville.


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


> I suppose I wouldn't be so dismayed if I would just remember to picture him as he was at Crownsville.


Oh?  Like a jousting target or something?  Another prime career opportunity for him.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> Oh?  Like a jousting target or something?  Another prime career opportunity for him.



I'm due at the range to requalify on my glock.......


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


> I'm due at the range to requalify on my glock.......


That could induce a warm fuzziness right in the middle of your heart.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> That could induce a warm fuzziness right in the middle of your heart.


----------



## VoteJP

*Custody means legally stealing the children.*



			
				VoteJP said:
			
		

> I do known that he has some connection to the RadioSoMd but past that I do not know anything about that person.
> 
> So did he lose his job because of the thieving Child support?





hvp05 said:


> That was the rumor.  (This place is rife with them, in case you have never noticed.)  If you really want to know, there are a couple threads out there that you can search for.  And I'm sure everyone will love seeing it come up again.


  Well I tried "searching" and found nothing.

So give me a link? or two? or a thread on the subject?

And I have often said that Child Support will often ruin the parent's job, and it forces many parents into crime.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bronwyn said:


> How do I take him??? ...  I have him on iggy.


   ......    .....


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> So give me a link? or two? or a thread on the subject?


If you can't find it, too bad.  The threads are out there.  The whole CS part may have been nothing more than a rumor; don't know, don't care.  You'll find something else to go on about, no doubt.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



VoteJP said:


> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.



Today I just submitted my 2010 Annual financial report,

Reporting Schedule

And I filed *"The Affidavit Of Limited Contributions and Expenditures"*,

Affidavit: Maryland State Board of Elections

So now I am all legal and moving on to election day.

Here is the point of my campaign agenda on this video link;

YouTube - The Damn Child Support problem.


.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> Today I just submitted my 2010 Annual financial report,
> 
> Reporting Schedule
> 
> And I filed *"The Affidavit Of Limited Contributions and Expenditures"*,
> 
> Affidavit: Maryland State Board of Elections
> 
> So now I am all legal and moving on to election day.
> 
> Here is the point of my campaign agenda on this video link;
> 
> YouTube - The Damn Child Support problem.
> 
> 
> .



That is one of the dumbest  you tube videos I've ever seen.  I guess it shouldn't surprise me that you posted a link to it. You are by far, the most f'ed up  person on SOMD forums.  No one even comes close!


----------



## crabsnbeer

*He say that you all love him!*

Baltimore Sun talk forum - View Single Post - JP for Governor of MD.

what a wack job


----------



## Highlander

crabsnbeer said:


> Baltimore Sun talk forum - View Single Post - JP for Governor of MD.
> 
> what a wack job



I just joined the Baltimore Sun forums, too.  It looks like cuSICK is taking quite a beating there as well.  It's too bad he can't connect the dots.  Oh, well.  If anyone wants to see what is happening on the Balt Sun forums, here's the link.

JP for Governor of MD. - Baltimore Sun talk forum


----------



## Bay_Kat

The man is delusional, he says the people of SOMD love him. That's a hoot.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Bay_Kat said:


> The man is delusional, he says the people of SOMD love him. That's a hoot.



You know you love me, and when the time comes you will vote JP.


.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Highlander said:


> That is one of the dumbest  you tube videos I've ever seen.  I guess it shouldn't surprise me that you posted a link to it. You are by far, the most f'ed up  person on SOMD forums.  No one even comes close!



It is so true,

YouTube video - The Damn Child Support problem.

Every time I see that video then it is so funny and disturbing.


.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> It is so true,
> 
> YouTube video - The Damn Child Support problem.
> 
> Every time I see that video then it is so funny and disturbing.
> 
> 
> .



Hey cuSICK,  what other forums are you  a member of besides this one and the Baltimore Sun?  It was entertaining to see that the people on the Balt Sun page are spanking you as much as we do here.  It's almost funny that you just don't have a clue.  I'll bet you really thrive the attention though.


----------



## buddscreek

that video should get you elected


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Highlander said:


> Hey cuSICK,  what other forums are you  a member of besides this one and the Baltimore Sun?



These two are the main two as I do not know of any large Forums besides these two.

I have tried other ones like BayNet and the Annapolis Board but they are rather boring as they are too timid to argue or to allow real disputes.

I might try a new search for some Maryland Forums but the B-more board is probably the most important in circulation even though this one has been quoted in the Washington Post and that is where we here were given the title of "blogosphere" was in an article about my campaign, so this Forum counts big too.

And I have been on other Internet Forums since long long ago when the Internet was very young and we did not even have icons or smilies or avatars in the old old days, so I do have several anonymous accounts all over the earth and I will not disclose those under anonymous email accounts too. 



Highlander said:


> It was entertaining to see that the people on the Balt Sun page are spanking you as much as we do here.  It's almost funny that you just don't have a clue.  I'll bet you really thrive the attention though.



They love me on the Baltimore Forum, and I can take any hit dished out.

The Forums work like human nature and it is natural to argue and debate and even to call names and give insults is normal human interaction, so it is a mistake to see such things as a reflection of true feelings.

Like the Dallas Cowboys is a team people love to hate, because that is what makes life fun and interesting.

If I win the Democratic primary then this Forum will become a Nationwide attraction, because it happens that way.

.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> These two are the main two as I do not know of any large Forums besides these two.
> 
> I have tried other ones like BayNet and the Annapolis Board but they are rather boring as they are too timid to argue or to allow real disputes.
> 
> I might try a new search for some Maryland Forums but the B-more board is probably the most important in circulation even though this one has been quoted in the Washington Post and that is where we here were given the title of "blogosphere" was in an article about my campaign, so this Forum counts big too.
> 
> And I have been on other Internet Forums since long long ago when the Internet was very young and we did not even have icons or smilies or avatars in the old old days, so I do have several anonymous accounts all over the earth and I will not disclose those under anonymous email accounts too.
> 
> 
> 
> *They love me on the Baltimore Forum*, and I can take any hit dished out.
> 
> The Forums work like human nature and it is natural to argue and debate and even to call names and give insults is normal human interaction, so it is a mistake to see such things as a reflection of true feelings.
> 
> Like the Dallas Cowboys is a team people love to hate, because that is what makes life fun and interesting.
> 
> If I win the Democratic primary then this Forum will become a Nationwide attraction, because it happens that way.
> 
> .



OMG.  You think they love you on the Baltimore forums.  That's funny.  You sure do have a twisted perception of love.  The truth is that anyone you run accross in these forums thinks you are a blithering idiot.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Highlander said:


> OMG.  You think they love you on the Baltimore forums.  That's funny.  You sure do have a twisted perception of love.  The truth is that anyone you run accross in these forums thinks you are a blithering idiot.



You give him too much credit


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



buddscreek said:


> that video should get you elected



That is why I put it onto my website = left side "Custodial Dad", link HERE.
===============================================

*Here is the text of an email I just received, and I get lots of offers but this one seems worthy of sharing here;
*
 Turnkey Campaigns Services-Persuasion Calls, Voter List And Direct Mail

What is Automated Voice Broadcasting and who can use this service?

Automated Voice Broadcasting is a new state of the art telephony technology where you can leave a message on the Answering Machine of the voters or relay a message to a Live Person anywhere in the United States. Voice Broadcast can be used by Politicians to broadcast their messages to a large audience in a short span of time. It can be used for Advocacy calling for issues, Electronic polling, Membership contacts, Volunteer recruitment and fundraising, Direct Mail Enhancement, Telemarketing Enhancement, Voter Persuasion, Grassroots and Drive voters to the Web-site.

Easy To Use - Call our Recording system and record your message over the phone. Your message is then delivered by our automated technology to your constituents in a timely manner.

Very Effective - Not only do the voters receive your message, but they can respond to your call by pressing a button on their phone to leave you a message... or they may call you back at your office or visit your website.

Very Efficient - Your automated messages can be delivered to your constituents in a matter of hours.

How would you compare the cost and the effectiveness when compared to Direct Mail?

The cost is less than 1/5 of Direct Mail and the results are far greater than Direct Mail, because it is the live voice of the candidate which the people will listen to. 

What is the minimum Automated Voice Broadcast Agreement?

The minimum Automated Voice Broadcast Agreement is for up to 5,000 dials for $395.

* One Message up to 30 seconds.

How long it takes to set-up and start an Automated Voice Broadcast campaign?

Not very long. After you sign the Agreement with us and provide us the data and the recorded message, we can set-up the campaign in less than one hour. You will have to provide us the list with the phone numbers and the voice message you want to use. We can help you with acquiring the list with phone number for your city, county or state. Unlike Direct Mail you can change your message any time you want and you do not have to keep a huge inventory of pre-printed letters and forms.

What if I do not have the voter list?

We can provide you the voter list with phone numbers at very reasonable price. If you want the voter list on labels, we can deliver that at an extra charge.

Is there a sample message to listen?

Yes, you can call our automated message recording system and listen to a sample messages that is left on the answering machines. Please call anytime xxx-ooo-xxxx and enter mailbox number 103 for Democrats or 203 for Republicans to listen to sample messages. Unlike direct mail letters you can change your voicemail message anytime you want.

*Company Name here Deleted*
Phone: xxx-ooo-xxxx or ooo-xxx-oooo

Email: sales @ CompanyNameDeleted .com

Call Center in Southern California

We can broadcast 20,000,000+ messages a day
=============================================

I am not going to pester voters like that, but other candidates do this.


.


----------



## Merlin99

Jimmy,
I see that you claim the democratic party, do they claim you, if so it tends to vindicate every condescending thing I've ever read here about them.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> That is why I put it onto my website = left side "Custodial Dad", link HERE.
> ===============================================
> 
> *Here is the text of an email I just received, and I get lots of offers but this one seems worthy of sharing here;*
> 
> Turnkey Campaigns Services-Persuasion Calls, Voter List And Direct Mail
> 
> What is Automated Voice Broadcasting and who can use this service?
> 
> Automated Voice Broadcasting is a new state of the art telephony technology where you can leave a message on the Answering Machine of the voters or relay a message to a Live Person anywhere in the United States. Voice Broadcast can be used by Politicians to broadcast their messages to a large audience in a short span of time. It can be used for Advocacy calling for issues, Electronic polling, Membership contacts, Volunteer recruitment and fundraising, Direct Mail Enhancement, Telemarketing Enhancement, Voter Persuasion, Grassroots and Drive voters to the Web-site.
> 
> Easy To Use - Call our Recording system and record your message over the phone. Your message is then delivered by our automated technology to your constituents in a timely manner.
> 
> Very Effective - Not only do the voters receive your message, but they can respond to your call by pressing a button on their phone to leave you a message... or they may call you back at your office or visit your website.
> 
> Very Efficient - Your automated messages can be delivered to your constituents in a matter of hours.
> 
> How would you compare the cost and the effectiveness when compared to Direct Mail?
> 
> The cost is less than 1/5 of Direct Mail and the results are far greater than Direct Mail, because it is the live voice of the candidate which the people will listen to.
> 
> What is the minimum Automated Voice Broadcast Agreement?
> 
> The minimum Automated Voice Broadcast Agreement is for up to 5,000 dials for $395.
> 
> * One Message up to 30 seconds.
> 
> How long it takes to set-up and start an Automated Voice Broadcast campaign?
> 
> Not very long. After you sign the Agreement with us and provide us the data and the recorded message, we can set-up the campaign in less than one hour. You will have to provide us the list with the phone numbers and the voice message you want to use. We can help you with acquiring the list with phone number for your city, county or state. Unlike Direct Mail you can change your message any time you want and you do not have to keep a huge inventory of pre-printed letters and forms.
> 
> What if I do not have the voter list?
> 
> We can provide you the voter list with phone numbers at very reasonable price. If you want the voter list on labels, we can deliver that at an extra charge.
> 
> Is there a sample message to listen?
> 
> Yes, you can call our automated message recording system and listen to a sample messages that is left on the answering machines. Please call anytime xxx-ooo-xxxx and enter mailbox number 103 for Democrats or 203 for Republicans to listen to sample messages. Unlike direct mail letters you can change your voicemail message anytime you want.
> 
> *Company Name here Deleted*
> Phone: xxx-ooo-xxxx or ooo-xxx-oooo
> 
> Email: sales @ CompanyNameDeleted .com
> 
> Call Center in Southern California
> 
> We can broadcast 20,000,000+ messages a day
> =============================================
> 
> I am not going to pester voters like that, but other candidates do this.
> 
> 
> .


I guess welfare does not pay enough for you to do this. Besides, do you REALLY want the voting public to know what an idiot loser you are?


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Merlin99 said:


> Jimmy,
> I see that you claim the democratic party, do they claim you, if so it tends to vindicate every condescending thing I've ever read here about them.



I do not speak for the Party locally or otherwise, and I did not ask anyone's permission or consent to run for Office.

I would imagine the status quo certainly does not much like me, but I expect they will come around in my due time.

The Party has not endorsed the reform of Child Support so there is no endorsement for me otherwise that I would accept.


.


----------



## VoteJP

*Blog-o-sphere*



Bay_Kat said:


> he says the people of SOMD love him. That's a hoot.



A new email request to my campaign as follows:


We were wondering if you needed any help on the campaign. We would love to have the opportunity to help get you elected. 

We do polling of all sorts. Our basic 1,000 person poll runs $500/month.

If you would be interested in having us help out,

Shamrock Polling



I did do a couple Internet searches for that "Shamrock" company and found nothing - so maybe it is a sham?


.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> A new email request to my campaign as follows:
> 
> 
> We were wondering if you needed any help on the campaign. We would love to have the opportunity to help get you elected.
> 
> We do polling of all sorts. Our basic 1,000 person poll runs $500/month.
> 
> If you would be interested in having us help out,
> 
> Shamrock Polling
> 
> 
> 
> I did do a couple Internet searches for that "Shamrock" company and found nothing - so maybe it is a sham?
> 
> 
> .


You are an idiot.
 that being said, I dont want to see anyone lose money to scammers, dont send a check.
 but, you are still an idiot


----------



## Graymatter

God Bless America!  This demonstrates that anyone can aspire to be Pesident when they grow up.  

"I was a poor white man, growing up in a large family.  I didn't pay child support, I was unemployed, and homeless.  (almost forgot) > when I got out of prison >  I had a brilliant idea that I could run for Congress and beat Steny, but got my a** kicked.  Now I'm going to be Governor.  Then after Obama's second term, I'll be POTUS."

Very optimistic to say the least.  Good luck!  I still wouldn't vote for you.


----------



## VoteJP

*J.P. Cusick, for Maryland Governor 2010*



bcp said:


> You are an idiot.
> that being said, I dont want to see anyone lose money to scammers, dont send a check.
> but, you are still an idiot



That company just sent me another email saying that my blog posted above about their Company is seen as slander and libel and they are going to sue me if I do not take it down.

So "Vrai" those people might contact you too?

I do not see it as libel, and I have no objection to being sued since I have nothing to lose and the publicity might serve me well, but do any of you have some suggestions here?

You "Vrai" can delete it if you want, but I say to think it through first.


.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> That company just sent me another email saying that my blog posted above about their Company is seen as slander and libel and they are going to sue me if I do not take it down.
> 
> So "Vrai" those people might contact you too?
> 
> I do not see it as libel, and I have no objection to being sued since I have nothing to lose and the publicity might serve me well, but do any of you have some suggestions here?
> 
> You "Vrai" can delete it if you want, but I say to think it through first.


Clearly they think they're dealing with someone who knows what they're doing, and has an actual chance at being a candidate.  They didn't realize they were up against some deadbeat welfare loser who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.

I wouldn't worry about being sued - they'll realize they already provide for your livelihood and can't get that money back since it's all taxpayer money.


----------



## VoteJP

*J.P. Cusick, for Maryland Governor 2010*



This_person said:


> Clearly they think they're dealing with someone who knows what they're doing, and has an actual chance at being a candidate.  They didn't realize they were up against some deadbeat welfare loser who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about being sued - they'll realize they already provide for your livelihood and can't get that money back since it's all taxpayer money.



It is sad that after so long you are still so blind to reality.

I am the legally registered candidate for Governor, and with some 19k voters backing me up, and the forum on the Internet is a powerful mechanism, and my postings do count very much, and history will show you as the blind fool that never grew up.


.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> It is sad that after so long you are still so blind to reality.
> 
> I am the legally registered candidate for Governor, and with some 19k voters backing me up, and the forum on the Internet is a powerful mechanism, and my postings do count very much, and history will show you as the blind fool that never grew up.




Who said you weren't legally registered?

When did 19,000 people vote for you for governor?


----------



## VoteJP

*John Wayne + Rooster Cogburn + VoteJP = true grit.*



This_person said:


> Who said you weren't legally registered?
> 
> When did 19,000 people vote for you for governor?



As I have tried to point out to you T_p, that if you want to be respected then you need to try to grow-up.

You are not fooling me, and I do not believe you influence anyone else, and you are only deceiving yourself.

I am the friend that tells you such things.


.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> As I have tried to point out to you T_p, that if you want to be respected then you need to try to grow-up.
> 
> You are not fooling me, and I do not believe you influence anyone else, and you are only deceiving yourself.
> 
> I am the friend that tells you such things.


Does that mean you now realize no one said you weren't registered, and that you've never gotten a single vote towards governor, and your previous post was just a bunch of hooey?


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I have no objection to being sued since I have nothing to lose and the publicity might serve me well


Not surprising, since you think all your other times in court were a positive thing for you.   

Obviously that company is out to get money out of you one way or another.  Proving a case of libel can be difficult because they have to show how their business and/or reputation has been negatively affected by your comments.

Imagine you sued T_P on the grounds of him posting libelous comments about you here.  You could stand before the judge and plead, "He ruined my fine, upstanding reputation!"  To which a judge with any sense whatsoever would respond with:   , followed quickly by a "Case dismissed."


----------



## VoteJP

*John Wayne + Rooster Cogburn + VoteJP = true grit.*



hvp05 said:


> Obviously that company is out to get money out of you one way or another.  Proving a case of libel can be difficult because they have to show how their business and/or reputation has been negatively affected by your comments.



I emailed back to them saying I thought it was a nice "blog" and said that I would not delete it, and that I was open to discuss it further if they want to.

So we shall see.


.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> I emailed back to them saying I thought it was a nice "blog" and said that I would not delete it, and that I was open to discuss it further if they want to.
> 
> So we shall see.


Gritty, Jimmy.  Really gritty.


----------



## VoteJP

*J.P. Cusick, for Maryland Governor 2010*



Bay_Kat said:


> I saw on his website ... where it says he doesn't not need donations because he is financing it all himself.



Got some new email offers concerning my campaign, so here are 4:

1)  Dear Democratic Candidate,

The primary season is starting to get underway in most states, and no doubt you’re hard at work meeting voters and raising the money you’ll need to be competitive all the way through November.

But this is also the time to start planning campaign strategy: What are the key issues in my district? What are my opponents’ greatest vulnerabilities? What aspect of my own record are they most likely to attack?

In my experience, the most successful campaigns begin their research efforts early in the cycle.  And as with the rest of your campaign staff and team of consultants, you get the best results by hiring professionals to do the work for you.

That's where XXXX Research xxxxxxxx comes in. We specialize in online and archival research products for state and local candidates. That means we focus on delivering airtight reports while keeping an eye on the bottom line. 

In addition to creating traditional opposition research “books,” we also work on short-term projects – e.g. analyzing a recently-released campaign finance report – and rapid response issues. 

For more information on how XXX can help your campaign maintain its competitive edge, please visit our website. Or contact me directly at person @ email .com or phone ooo.xxx.oooo.

Best,  vvv name here vvvvv

2)   Group Text Messaging for Politics and Winning

Text messages are easy, instant communications between candidates, campaigns and supporters.

XXXoooo is a perfect text messaging solution for politics:

Affordable - options designed to fit the needs of campaigns of all sizes.
	Control - campaigns own and control the data captured. Even better – campaigns control both the mobile strategy and the platform.
	Powerful - two-way text message service. Don’t just blast your text group. Interact!
	Simple - designed for politics and ease-of-use. A full featured text message service.

Learn why XXXoooo is the best choice for politics.

Contact us to learn more.

Name given here
Business Development

3)   My name is bbbbb jjjjjjjj with vvv Business nnnnnn, a national company out of North Sioux City, SD. At xxxx Business kkkkkk, we specialize in technology rental solutions for short and long term use. We rent and lease a wide range of TVs, Laptops/Notebooks, Tablets, Desktops, and Projectors on flexible terms. Our products feature the latest technology and our staff is friendly, motivated, and experienced. We’ll eliminate the frustration of technical glitches from your event, election headquarters, training, or presentation.

SSS can make looking good easy and affordable. We will guide you through your technology options and provide you with the products that best suit your special needs – on time and at a great price.

Let us help you make a great impression and help you win in 2010!!

We are seeing if the JP Cusick campaign is in need of technology rentals. For further information, please call xxx-ooo-ssss or email at Info @ email company .com  or visit www. Company name .com

Thank You!   vvvvv Name here vvvvvv
Director of Sales and Marketing

4)    We are offering 1 free story and 1 interview on xxxooo Radio, to each person running for office in 2010.

We also have some advertising packages available to help you get the word out about your campaign.

Please take a minute and look over the attached flyer and then feel free to call or email me so we can set up a time for you to come in and do a live interview with oooxxxx Radio.

=======================

So it goes.


.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> Got some new email offers concerning my campaign, =======================
> 
> So it goes.
> 
> 
> .





VoteJP said:


> That company just sent me another email saying that my blog posted above about their Company is seen as slander and libel and they are going to sue me if I do not take it down.
> 
> So "Vrai" those people might contact you too?
> 
> I do not see it as libel, and I have no objection to being sued since I have nothing to lose and the publicity might serve me well, but do any of you have some suggestions here?
> 
> You "Vrai" can delete it if you want, but I say to think it through first.


Clearly they think they're dealing with someone who knows what they're doing, and has an actual chance at being a candidate.  They didn't realize they were up against some deadbeat welfare loser who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.

I wouldn't worry about being sued - they'll realize they already provide for your livelihood and can't get that money back since it's all taxpayer money.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> no doubt you’re hard at work meeting voters


... or sitting at home every day doing nothing but talking with people who you know think you're an idiot.



> raising the money you’ll need to be competitive all the way through November.


... or raising no money because bringing in too much extra cash would disturb your SSI payments; but that's okay because dropping all the money on earth into your campaign could not get you elected.


----------



## VoteJP

*John Wayne + Rooster Cogburn + VoteJP = true grit.*



hvp05 said:


> ... or raising no money because bringing in too much extra cash would disturb your SSI payments; but that's okay because dropping all the money on earth into your campaign could not get you elected.



I can raise money for my campaign and it would not affect my disability benefits, because campaign funds are not considered as income and there are strict regulations concerning campaign financing and expenditures, so I am free to do as much as I can within those regulation as like any other candidate.

I do not seek campaign contributions because I do not want them and do not need it.

.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> I can raise money for my campaign


You mean you "may" raise money.  Being allowed to, and able to, are two very different things.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I do not seek campaign contributions because I do not want them and do not need it.


That makes sense.  You do not need it because you do not have a viable campaign.  Thank you for that explanation.


----------



## This_person

Every time I see the title to this thread, I can't help but think that you don't even know all of your initials, Jimmy.

But, given that you've admitted you don't know how to answer your only issue, and that you don't want to win because you might have to actually be held responsible for your actions, I guess it's only right you try and get people to vote for JP.


----------



## VoteJP

*J.P. Cusick, for Maryland Governor 2010*



This_person said:


> Every time I see the title to this thread, I can't help but think that you don't even know all of your initials, Jimmy.
> 
> I guess it's only right you try and get people to vote for JP.



When a candidate registers with the State Board of Elections then we get to decide how are name is to appear on the voting ballot, and I want mine as "*J.P. Cusick*" so the "JP" has a better ring to it, and easy to remember, and it will look better on the ballot - IMO.

.


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> When a candidate registers with the State Board of Elections then we get to decide how are name is to appear on the voting ballot, and I want mine as "*J.P. Cusick*" so the "JP" has a better ring to it, and easy to remember, and it will look better on the ballot - IMO.
> 
> .


______________________________________________









______________________________________________

The space between the line looks the best on the ballot for your candidacy.


----------



## hvp05

This_person said:


> The space between the line looks the best on the ballot for your candidacy.


That is basically what he is saying when he has no political background, no track record (other than a criminal record) and he answers every question asking for specifics with, "I have no way to answer that now.  It will take a lot of work to figure out," OR "I will have my advisors take care of that."    

Seriously, Jimmy, I think you'd have a better chance of winning if you said nothing at all and hoped for people to vote for you just because.


----------



## VoteJP

hvp05 said:


> ... he answers every question asking for specifics with, "I have no way to answer that now.  It will take a lot of work to figure out," OR "I will have my advisors take care of that."



I say I have answered every question put to me.

And I do give specifics and particulars in a very in-depth and high level.

The fact that you and your buddy are not up to the discussion is your lacking and not mine.

.


----------



## bcp

As one that actually collects and manipulates data to be used in some fairly high level government decisions dealing with funding of various things, I am pretty sure that when I say your idea of "high level" and the reality of "high level" are pretty much two different things altogether.

 If you honestly think that you have answered anything here with fact, and "high level" reasoning based on available data, then I expect you will be viewed as a child trying to play like an adult.

 you have no substantiating data to back up your theories.


----------



## VoteJP

*J.P. Cusick, for Maryland Governor 2010*



bcp said:


> As one that actually collects and manipulates data to be used in some fairly high level government decisions dealing with funding of various things, I am pretty sure that when I say your idea of "high level" and the reality of "high level" are pretty much two different things altogether.
> 
> If you honestly think that you have answered anything here with fact, and "high level" reasoning based on available data, then I expect you will be viewed as a child trying to play like an adult.
> 
> you have no substantiating data to back up your theories.



There are only two (2) subjects or points or "facts" to be considered here and everything else is side issues.

*1)   JP is to be the next Governor of Maryland.

2)   The Child Support and Custody laws will be reformed.*

You might make things complicated in your cushy gov job - but it is not done so here.


.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> "facts"


  Facts:  what most people on earth see.  "Facts":  what Jimmy sees.



> 1)   JP is to be the next Governor of Maryland.


I could tie on a cape and call myself Superman, but that would not make it so.  You can wear a suit and call yourself a candidate, but that does not mean you will be the governor.

I am so willing to guarantee you will not be the next governor that I would put $100K on it.  Only thing is, you have a crappy reputation for paying your obligations, so I'd never see a penny of my well-earned bet.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> your cushy gov job


Oh, and if his job is so cushy why can't you get one, you government leech?  You cry about your "disability", saying you can't work because it's too tough, but then you deride other people for having jobs that are so easy.

The day you stop contradicting yourself will be the day the earth stops spinning.


----------



## VoteJP

*John Wayne + Rooster Cogburn + VoteJP = true grit.*



VoteJP said:


> There are only two (2) subjects or points or "facts" to be considered here and everything else is side issues.
> 
> *1)   JP is to be the next Governor of Maryland.
> 
> 2)   The Child Support and Custody laws will be reformed.*
> 
> You might make things complicated in your cushy gov job - but it is not done so here.



Quoted above is my point.

So there is no contradiction with me or my postings.


.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> ...


I found a picture of another gubernatorial candidate who might actually have a chance of getting elected...


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



VoteJP said:


> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.




Today I was just contacted by MSNBC seeking info about my campaign to be the next Governor of Maryland.

National press coverage for the reform of the thieving Child Support = 

.


----------



## Bean

I honestly think that JPC will walk away happy with a few thousand votes.  It's more about feeling surrounded than winning.  That's just my honest estimation.


----------



## VoteJP

*Rock and roll.*



Bean said:


> I honestly think that JPC will walk away happy with a few thousand votes.  It's more about feeling surrounded than winning.  That's just my honest estimation.



I am not concerned about the number of votes as that is the counters job, and I got some 19,067 votes for the US Congress in 2008 so that is not my point of my happiness - no.

My intentions are far more sincere than that.

.


----------



## Geruch

*Vote No to JP Cusick for Governor of Maryland 2010*



VoteJP said:


> There are only two (2) subjects or points or "facts" to be considered here and everything else is side issues.
> 
> 1) JP is to be the next Governor of Maryland.
> 
> 2) The Child Support and Custody laws will be reformed.
> 
> You might make things complicated in your cushy gov job - but it is not done so here.
> 
> Quoted above is my point.
> So there is no contradiction with me or my postings.



1. *JP Cusick, Will Not Be The Next Governor of Maryland in 2010 ! * 

2. Child Support and Custody laws will not be reform in the way your thinking.

I believe I made myself clear.


----------



## BlueBird

You had my support when you ran for congress and you have my vote for Governor JPC!  Bring on the reform.


----------



## Geruch

*Don't Vote for JP Cusick for Governor of Maryland*

A simple question was asked on the Baltimore Sun forum

"What have you accomplished in all of your years? Anything ?"



VoteJP said:


> Well excuse me, as I just did not take your question as being sincere.
> My mistake.
> So, IMO, *my biggest and best accomplishment was the day I decided to spray paint the St. Mary's County Circuit Court,* painting ""Child Support is Legalized Stealing", and, "Thou Shalt Not Steal" (and see how I was preaching religion to the thieves), and this was the first time that I seriously decided to fight back as in non violent civil resistance.
> 
> *And I did have the ability and the know how to construct explosives and I chose spray paint instead.*This was my biggest accomplishment because it led to other acts of resistance and it changed my perspective and my life for the better.
> 
> Finally I understood what the US 2nd Amendment was telling us citizens that we have the right and the duty to resist the dirty thieves in any way I myself chose.
> It marked my enlightenment, and it was one great accomplishment.


 
Baltimore Sun talk forum - JP Cusick (D) for Governor of Maryland 2010.

Are you nuts? Why would anyone running to be governor make such a comment?

I think you seem to think it's all a joke. You clearly only want attention.
I'm beginning to think you have a mind of a child.


----------



## Geruch

*James P. Cusick Sr. Views on Bin Laden*

Bin Laden spoke to us all in his taped message but most of that message was hidden from the land of the so-called free. Now I say I understand his message more correctly (*thus he speaks to me*) because I know the Quran and I know Islam and I understand the dispute and the injustices and I feel great empathy with him and his cause. Bin Laden has now made his position before God and man so continuing the war puts the blood guilt on the USA. And rightly so, *because the USA is in the wrong.* 

Baltimore Sun talk forum - James P. Cusick Sr. views on Osama bin Laden 

To view in full context click on the link.

JP Cusick - " Change We Can't Believe In " Vote No


----------



## CountryLady

*JPC's new plank on his PLATFORM ~Save the horses*

~Save the horses (from human intervention)

http://forums.somd.com/horses/205965-controversial-blm-roundup-wild-horses.html

Just a starting point suggestion JP.  



Oh, ....... and can you guys in the ELECTION forum keep JP entertained please.! We found wandering aimlessly in the HORSE forum.  Afraid he may get himself hurt over there in the "wild wild west."  

If we need that kind of amusement, we know where to find him!!


----------



## Vince

CountryLady said:


> ~Save the horses (from human intervention)
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/horses/205965-controversial-blm-roundup-wild-horses.html
> 
> Just a starting point suggestion JP.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ....... and *can you guys in the ELECTION forum keep JP entertained please.! We found wandering aimlessly in the HORSE forum.  Afraid he may get himself hurt over there in the "wild wild west."
> 
> If we need that kind of amusement, we know where to find him!!*




I'd say tie him to a horse and send the horse into the desert, but then I couldn't do that to the poor horse.  Best thing you can do is put that idiot on ignore.


----------



## CountryLady

Vince said:


> I'd say tie him to a horse and send the horse into the desert, but then I couldn't do that to the poor horse.  Best thing you can do is put that idiot on ignore.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



CountryLady said:


> If we need that kind of amusement, we know where to find him!!



I am done with the horse board, as I offered them the moral way out of their problem and I have no more to say there.

I find that animal abusers are not open to discussion about the welfare of the animals.

But that is a side issue as my main determined issue is putting an end to *the injustices of the Child Support and Custody laws*.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I am done with the horse board, as I offered them the moral way out of their problem and I have no more to say there.


No one in any of the other forums, particularly this one, are about to change their beliefs on your other topics.  Everyone thinks you're a wack job.  You should apply your lesson learned over there to, well, everywhere and stop cluttering the forums.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



hvp05 said:


> No one in any of the other forums, particularly this one, are about to change their beliefs on your other topics.  Everyone thinks you're a wack job.  You should apply your lesson learned over there to, well, everywhere and stop cluttering the forums.



I must point out to you that in the 2008 campaign that I was voted for by 1,194 people here in St Mary's County alone, see it in the link HERE.

So you might think that you and your few friends on here speak for the entire community, but my friends here speak with their votes.

Mine is the one dealing with reality, as I am the one that will be on the ballot as the candidate for Governor of Maryland, and your foolish claim is the only clutter here.

And I am not trying to be mean to you as I use your own words, because you fail to see that I am your best friend on this board, and I value your opinions and I am trying to suggest to you to start putting a higher emphasis on real live equations.


----------



## CountryLady

VoteJP said:


> I must point out to you that in the 2008 campaign that I was voted for by 1,194 people here in St Mary's County alone, see it in the link HERE.
> 
> So you might think that you and your few friends on here speak for the entire community, but my friends here speak with their votes.
> 
> Mine is the one dealing with reality, as I am the one that will be on the ballot as the candidate for Governor of Maryland, and your foolish claim is the only clutter here.
> 
> And I am not trying to be mean to you as I use your own words, because you fail to see that I am your best friend on this board, and I value your opinions and I am trying to suggest to you to start putting a higher emphasis on real live equations.





Yeah but most of those people use the blindfolded voting technique (kinda like playing pin the tail on the donkey) ((no pun intended)), or they liked the way your name sounded.  If they honestly knew what lunacy you spout, I doubt that you would have received that many votes.  JMHO


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> you fail to see that I am your best friend on this board


[In the tone of Luke being told that Vader is his father...] NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

If that's true then I need to go into exile too.   

The fact that you got any votes is the reason why potential voters need to be given an IQ test before entering a voting booth; anyone scoring lower than a rock should not be allowed in.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> Mine is the one dealing with reality, as I am the one that will be on the ballot as the candidate for Governor of Maryland, and your foolish claim is the only clutter here.





When is the Primary?

I'm seriously considering registering as a Democrat for the single solitary reason of voting for you in the primary.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Toxick said:


> When is the Primary?
> 
> I'm seriously considering registering as a Democrat for the single solitary reason of voting for you in the primary.



The primary election is to be held on Sept 14, 2010, which is a Tuesday, and one must register before August 24, 2010, in order to be eligible to vote in the Maryland Primaries, link.

It surely is true that if I win this primary then we are going to have some really great fun thereafter.


----------



## MMDad

VoteJP said:


> The primary election is to be held on Sept 14, 2010, which is a Tuesday, and one must register before August 24, 2010, in order to be eligible to vote in the Maryland Primaries, link.
> 
> It surely is true that if I win this primary then we are going to have some really great fun thereafter.



Jimmy, why do you still use the short bus smiley, even though you know it mocks retatrded people?

I finally figured out what your real motivation is. You know you'll never be Governor, you're just trying to get the White House to bribe you to drop out of the primary.

Too bad you actually have to be a viable candidate to partake in the bribes.


----------



## happyappygirl

VoteJP said:


> I am done with the horse board, as I offered them the moral way out of their problem and I have no more to say there.
> 
> I find that animal abusers are not open to discussion about the welfare of the animals.
> 
> But that is a side issue as my main determined issue is putting an end to *the injustices of the Child Support and Custody laws*.


Dear, Dear JP did you bother to take a peek at the HUGE number of horse peeps resident in MD (do they all have the same "problem" they need to be rescued from?) using the link that I posted in the horse thread? It's not a group you want to distance yourself from by making silly, uneducated, off handed comments about something you have no knowledge of, and certainly not on a very public local forum.


----------



## Crashpupty

VoteJP said:


> I must point out to you that in the 2008 campaign that I was voted for by 1,194 people here in St Mary's County alone, see it in the link HERE.
> 
> So you might think that you and your few friends on here speak for the entire community, but my friends here speak with their votes.
> 
> Mine is the one dealing with reality, as I am the one that will be on the ballot as the candidate for Governor of Maryland, and your foolish claim is the only clutter here.
> 
> And I am not trying to be mean to you as I use your own words, because you fail to see that I am your best friend on this board, and I value your opinions and I am trying to suggest to you to start putting a higher emphasis on real live equations.



Wow so we aren't the only one to see you are not our path forward. You always try to get on the Dem ticket and can't. You are even too gay for them, give it up you are a proven putz and not enough of a diva to make the grade for the Dems. Us republicans laugh at you to no end so keep digging your own grave. You are a total LOSER that is stuck in denial. Get unstuck soon or just stay away.

The short bus logo helps to prove my point.


----------



## Highlander

Crashpupty said:


> Wow so we aren't the only one to see you are not our path forward. You always try to get on the Dem ticket and can't. You are even too gay for them, give it up you are a proven putz and not enough of a diva to make the grade for the Dems. Us republicans laugh at you to no end so keep digging your own grave. You are a total LOSER that is stuck in denial. Get unstuck soon or just stay away.
> 
> The short bus logo helps to prove my point.



Hey, JPC.  Where can I get a bumper sticker?  I'd like to attach it to the back of the urinal at work.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



MMDad said:


> Jimmy, why do you still use the short bus smiley, even though you know it mocks retatrded people?



The school bus / short bus does NOT mock anybody as it is a clean and decent icon.

If you see something "mocking" in a bus then it is only in your own perception and it is not real.

I myself love all retarded people, and theirs is just a happen-chance of birth and not a defect in character.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



happyappygirl said:


> Dear, Dear JP did you bother to take a peek at the HUGE number of horse peeps resident in MD using the link that I posted in the horse thread?



*A horse is a horse  ---- of course of course.*

Link here = Mister Ed Fun Page


----------



## CountryLady

VoteJP said:


> *A horse is a horse  ---- of course of course.*
> 
> Link here = Mister Ed Fun Page



The extent of JP's horse knowledge!!!


----------



## Toxick

CountryLady said:


> The extent of JP's horse knowledge!!!





It's the extent of my horse knowledge as well


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> The school bus / short bus does NOT mock anybody as it is a clean and decent icon.


Most people know what it means and how it is used; I dare say everyone knows but you.  If you weren't lost in your own world, you might see things as others do, even if momentarily.

I found the perfect bus for you:  seating for 1...


----------



## hvp05

CountryLady said:


> The extent of JP's horse knowledge!!!


How else could he know their feelings and the pain they endure?  They tell him... literally.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



hvp05 said:


> Most people know what it means and how it is used; I dare say everyone knows but you.  If you weren't lost in your own world, you might see things as others do, even if momentarily.



If you and some others see some derogatory message or symbol in a school bus or a short bus then the defect is in your own perception.

And I reject your claim that "most people" view the bus with bigotry or degradation of any kind.

I would not want to share with anyone in that kind of mentality - not even for a moment.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> Okay, you caught me.  I don't understand smilies because I'm an idiot.


Purely for entertainment reasons, tell us what hidden meaning you see in these smilies:





(This is another time when most people would see a connection you probably will not.   )


----------



## CountryLady

hvp05 said:


> How else could he know their feelings and the pain they endure?  They tell him... literally.


----------



## CountryLady

Toxick said:


> It's the extent of my horse knowledge as well



Awe!


----------



## CountryLady

hvp05 said:


> Purely for entertainment reasons, tell us what hidden meaning you see in these smilies:
> 
> (This is another time when most people would see a connection you probably will not.   )




Wait a min it,it apperars that  he knows* A* hidden meaning behind the smilies.

~~~see here in the horse forum post.   



CountryLady said:


> This feels like dejavu!
> 
> JPC's head is as hard as a billy goat.  Some would say Dense
> 
> ......where was the dumb animal quote?





PrepH4U said:


> Quick question for the horse liberator.... JP why do you have the smiley of beating a dead horse in your signature?  Does not go along very well with your argument. :imjustsayin:





CountryLady said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> JP
> 
> YOU HORSE ABUSER YOU!!!






highnote said:


> This guy doesn't have a CHANCE at being governor... big waste of his own campaign funds (no one would be stupid enough to contribute). How many REAL candidates do you see with a free, ad-based campaign website? And who spend their valeuable time posting wacky messages in the local horse forum? Big joke. *Time to let this thread go*.


 




VoteJP said:


> This is not about me being Governor as I honestly care about preventing the cruelty against helpless and defenseless animals.
> 
> *I am okay in letting this thread go*, as I thought maybe I could discuss this on an adult level but no, and the original post asked for "help" when apparently that was not quite what she really meant as she only wants another horse to abuse and not help in doing right or living right.
> 
> I see it as a matter of human conscience, because people simply can not continue doing cruel and savage acts to animals unless they refuse to discuss it and refuse to think about it because their conscience will condemn the person and it takes a lot of effort to suppress one's own conscience.
> 
> 
> :






JP what does the short bus mean to you?   Enlighten us please!


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



CountryLady said:


> JP what does the short bus mean to you?   Enlighten us please!



The short-bus / school bus is a symbol of education and of learning and bettering one self and educating others, and transportation.

There is absolutely nothing derogatory about the symbol at all.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> The short-bus / school bus is a symbol of education and of learning and bettering one self and educating others, and transportation.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing derogatory about the symbol at all.




Some light reading for better communication skills.


Sociolinguistics
Connotation
Intension
Meaning
Metaphor
Context



These are all phenomenon which are pretty much common throughout most human civilizations.


Unfortunately, So are these:

Denial
Self-Deception


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> There is absolutely nothing derogatory


I would figure that you would have learned _something_ while you were traveling around the country all those years ago.  I guess you spent more time in a drug and alcohol-induced stupor than most frat boys; apparently some of that concoction is still clogging the handful of brain cells that remain.

You should walk out onto the street, go up to a random person, and say, "You look like you used to ride the short bus!"  Report back the reaction as soon as you can; we will grant you time to allow the wounds to heal.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Toxick said:


> Some light reading for better communication skills.
> 
> 
> Sociolinguistics
> Connotation
> Intension
> Meaning
> Metaphor
> Context
> 
> These are all phenomenon which are pretty much common throughout most human civilizations.
> 
> Unfortunately, So are these:
> 
> Denial
> Self-Deception



The problem with all of that is that you do not explain what you are talking about.

Some how you must believe that you have delivered some info in that posting but you do not give any opinion or feelings or instruction and there is no way of deciphering whatever your meaning might be.

We all have ready access to a dictionary as with Wikipedia too.

FYI.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> The problem with all of that is that you do not explain what you are talking about.
> 
> Some how you must believe that you have delivered some info in that posting but you do not give any opinion or feelings or instruction and there is no way of deciphering whatever your meaning might be.
> 
> We all have ready access to a dictionary as with Wikipedia too.
> 
> FYI.




Subtext


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



hvp05 said:


> You should walk out onto the street, go up to a random person, and say, "You look like you used to ride the short bus!"  Report back the reaction as soon as you can; we will grant you time to allow the wounds to heal.



What you claim is incoherent, because there are short buses all around town and beyond.

We have the local public Bus system, and all the major Hotels have short bus shuttle buses, as does the schools, and there are different versions of a short bus running all over town and all over the USA and beyond in the whole world, link to Borneo Bus HERE.  

If you see anything negative in the short buses then it is only in your own twisted perception.


----------



## CountryLady

VoteJP said:


> FYI.



Buckle up kids JP is taking us on a trip to Crazy-Town driving the Short Bus.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



CountryLady said:


> Buckle up kids JP is taking us on a trip to Crazy-Town driving the Short Bus.



Well we all can be certain that I will not be riding on a horse or in a wagon behind a horse, mis-using the innocent animal as a slave.

Is not it odd? that some people will criticize a bus for being short, and say nothing about a woman that whips a horse.


----------



## Highlander

CountryLady said:


> Buckle up kids JP is taking us on a trip to Crazy-Town driving the Short Bus.




lol.  That's one bus my kids would never get on.  I'm just glad he is the dem's embarrassment and not the Republicans.  This is one instance where I actually feel bad for the dems.  Hey, JPC.  When you lose again this year, will you promise to go away again until the next election?  What is your next goal?  President?


----------



## gary_webb

The starting line up for the JP 500


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> Is not it odd? that some people will criticize a bus for being short, and say nothing about a woman that whips a horse.




The only thing odd is the disjointed convoluted meanings you give to things and/or project onto others.

The bus itself is not criticized because it's short. It is an inanimate object, and is representational of something else. To be more specific, it is used as a symbolic representation of mental deficiency. Whether you agree with this symbology or not, the symbol is now a part of the culture you're in. While you and I may personally find the symbology demeaning, I would submit that being part of a society and a culture where the symbol is established and used, it is rather assinine not to acknowledge the meaning, or to pretend that it doesn't exist.

Like it or not, the short-bus is a metaphor for one who has diminished mental capabilities. To pretend otherwise is nothing more than denial and self-deception.






*P.S.* The above explanation should reveal the subtext contained within the list of links I provided earlier, since you, apparently, cannot decipher the rather uncomplicated message I was trying to get across.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Toxick said:


> The only thing odd is the disjointed convoluted meanings you give to things and/or project onto others.
> 
> The bus itself is not criticized because it's short. It is an inanimate object, and is representational of something else. To be more specific, it is used as a symbolic representation of mental deficiency. Whether you agree with this symbology or not, the symbol is now a part of the culture you're in. While you and I may personally find the symbology demeaning, I would submit that being part of a society and a culture where the symbol is established and used, it is rather assinine not to acknowledge the meaning, or to pretend that it doesn't exist.
> 
> Like it or not, the short-bus is a metaphor for one who has diminished mental capabilities. To pretend otherwise is nothing more than denial and self-deception.
> 
> *P.S.* The above explanation should reveal the subtext contained within the list of links I provided earlier, since you, apparently, cannot decipher the rather uncomplicated message I was trying to get across.



The ignorant bigotry expressed on this Forum is NOT a representation of decent people in our society.

Here on this Forum is the one and only place that I have ever seen a short bus and particularly a short school bus is viewed as some derogatory symbol of sick or injured people.

And the bigots are few even on this Forum that would make such a despicable claim.

It is NOT a matter of subtext or deciphering or symbolism when it is just ignorant bigotry by a few degenerate posters on this Forum.

You claiming this perversion as being a part of our society and of our culture is simply not true.


----------



## happyappygirl

The Online Slang Dictionary | Definition of ride the short bus

Quote: "In a lot of towns, the special-ed kids would ride a half-sized bus to school, field trips, etc. If you ask someone if they rode the short bus, you're comparing their intelligence to the mentally challenged.
You don't know who Macbeth is? Did you ride the short bus to school?
by Scott S., Pickerington, OH, USA, Feb 11 2002  (Edit definition)

noun

Someone mentally retarded, or slow on the uptake. Origin: The buses used by public school systems to transport mentally disabled children are generally half the size (or smaller) of the regular buses, thus the "Long Bus" for regular kids and the "Short Bus" for the special-ed kids.
Dewey kind of rides the Short Bus if you know what I mean.
by Justin S., Los Angeles, CA, USA, Dec 10 2004" End Quote

The Channels Newspaper - Short bus is no joke for riders

Urban Dictionary: the short bus

short bus
The idea of 'riding the short bus' is used in American English in much the same way that (yellow house) is used in Russian as a reference to mentally retarded children. United States public school systems have an extensive bus program to transport children to and from school. Regular buses hold large amounts of children. Shorter buses are typically used for "Special Education" (i.e., the mentally retarded) public school students who are typically educated in different facilities. 

Need I go on?


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I think you fell off the short bus and landed on your head one to many times.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



happyappygirl said:


> The Online Slang Dictionary | Definition of ride the short bus
> 
> Quote: "In a lot of towns, the special-ed kids would ride a half-sized bus to school, field trips, etc. If you ask someone if they rode the short bus, you're comparing their intelligence to the mentally challenged.
> You don't know who Macbeth is? Did you ride the short bus to school?
> by Scott S., Pickerington, OH, USA, Feb 11 2002  (Edit definition)
> 
> noun
> 
> Someone mentally retarded, or slow on the uptake. Origin: The buses used by public school systems to transport mentally disabled children are generally half the size (or smaller) of the regular buses, thus the "Long Bus" for regular kids and the "Short Bus" for the special-ed kids.
> Dewey kind of rides the Short Bus if you know what I mean.
> by Justin S., Los Angeles, CA, USA, Dec 10 2004" End Quote
> 
> The Channels Newspaper - Short bus is no joke for riders
> 
> Urban Dictionary: the short bus
> 
> short bus
> The idea of 'riding the short bus' is used in American English in much the same way that (yellow house) is used in Russian as a reference to mentally retarded children. United States public school systems have an extensive bus program to transport children to and from school. Regular buses hold large amounts of children. Shorter buses are typically used for "Special Education" (i.e., the mentally retarded) public school students who are typically educated in different facilities.
> 
> Need I go on?



As I said already = I do know that some people do view the short bus in negative and hateful ways and I do not deny that.

I would even try to be conciliatory in that even if the Bus does symbolize the mentally ill or retarded persons then I still do not view it as some thing as an insult because I do know people that are such and I both love and respect such persons.

In fact I confess that I would honestly prefer the company of the most severely retarded of person over the company of one bigot that would view the short bus as a derogatory symbol.

And I would take it farther as in regard to the many caring and loving professional people that own and buy and drive those short buses are some of the finest people that our society has ever produced.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> As I said already = I do know that some people do view the short bus in negative and hateful ways and I do not deny that.
> 
> I would even try to be conciliatory in that even if the Bus does symbolize the mentally ill or retarded persons then I still do not view it as some thing as an insult because I do know people that are such and I both love and respect such persons.
> 
> In fact I confess that I would honestly prefer the company of the most severely retarded of person over the company of one bigot that would view the short bus as a derogatory symbol.
> 
> And I would take it farther as in regard to the many caring and loving professional people that own and buy and drive those short buses are some of the finest people that our society has ever produced.



Hey, Jimmy.  It looks like you are becoming quite a toy.  We are all having fun playing with you.  I must admit you do provide a certain level of entertainment.  

For those who get irratated with Jimmy, the short bus driver......Don't argue with him.  Just enjoy the ride.  Lick the windows, drool on your shirt.  Enjoy the ride.  He has obviously spent too much time inhaling the exhaust fumes from his short bus.  Just sit back, enjoy the ride and keep loading up on those spit balls to shoot at the back of his head.  He will never have a clue.  

OMG...I normally don't like to pick on the mentally challenged but JPC is the exception to this rule.


----------



## Geruch

Highlander said:


> OMG...I normally don't like to pick on the mentally challenged but JPC is the exception to this rule.



He does remind me of a mentally challenge person in some ways. 
People that's mentally challenge they can get a disability check too. 

Just saying, I often wonder about that.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Geruch said:


> People that's mentally challenge they can get a disability check too.
> 
> Just saying, I often wonder about that.



It is one of the best things that our Country does in providing for the mentally ill, 

but the programs as the benefits do need to be expanded.


----------



## gemma_rae

*The Rocks in JP's Head*



VoteJP said:


> It is one of the best things that our Country does in providing for the mentally ill,
> 
> *but the programs as the benefits do need to be expanded.*



Does this mean you want a raise for yourself?


----------



## hvp05

gemma_rae said:


> Does this mean you want a raise for yourself?


Either that or he's creating another campaign plank.

Vote JP:  He'll expand entitlements beyond O'Malley's biggest dreams!


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> It is one of the best things that our Country does in providing for the mentally ill,
> but the programs as the benefits do need to be expanded.



Question:  What programs do you feel needs to be expanded?


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



gemma_rae said:


> Does this mean you want a raise for yourself?



I certainly do expect to get a big raise as I move into the Governor's Mansion.

And I get a set of limousines (short ones) to ride around in.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Geruch said:


> Question:  What programs do you feel needs to be expanded?



As "hvp" points out - I do not want to create another campaign plank.

But Maryland could use some new facilities for the Mentally ill as like a Hospital and housing and outpatient treatment and more.

And a particular emphasis on de-criminalizing the mentally ill = link NAMI.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> As "hvp" points out - I do not want to create another campaign plank.
> 
> But Maryland could use some new facilities for the Mentally ill as like a Hospital and housing and outpatient treatment and more.
> 
> And a particular emphasis on de-criminalizing the mentally ill = link NAMI.



Yes, I know, You don't want to create another campaign platform.

How you purpose we pay for these new facilities?


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Geruch said:


> Yes, I know, You don't want to create another campaign platform.
> 
> How you purpose we pay for these new facilities?



After we fire all the Child Support thievery system, and end the parenting prosecutions, and release non violent prisoners, then that would give us some extra money to spend on serving the mentally ill citizens of Maryland.

And it would be taken money away from that evil purpose and then using the same money for bettering our society.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I do not want to create another campaign plank.


It would not hurt to have another point to your campaign.  A lot of politicians have several of them.

You're like a person who chooses to begin investing in the Stock Market, but instead of spreading your money around, you drop it all on one stock saying, "This is my winner!  Nothing will ever go wrong with this one!"


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> After we fire all the Child Support thievery system... then that would give us some extra money to spend


You have mentioned this "plan" to come up with "extra" money to presume the ability to solve numerous issues.  Do you have any idea how much money would be saved by eliminating CS enforcement?

How about any idea how much money will need to be put into beefing up public aid once you have relieved all the non-custodials of their financial responsibility? 

Or any idea how much money will be needed for your smaller project ideas, such as that new mental hospital?

Or are you making up stuff as you go along without any reference to reality, as you are famous for?


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> The ignorant bigotry expressed on this Forum is NOT a representation of decent people in our society.




It may be or it may not be. I'm not here to discuss how fairly this forum represents a cross section of America.

But I do know for a fact that referencing the proverbial short bus is not limited to this forum. It's not limited to Southern Maryland either. I've been all over the country.... the reference is pretty much universal.




VoteJP said:


> Here on this Forum is the one and only place that I have ever seen a short bus and particularly a short school bus is viewed as some derogatory symbol of sick or injured people.



Not sick or injured.

Mentally deficient... Developmentally disabled... to be blunt: Retarded.

And there's no point in disputing what you have or have not seen. However, I will tell you that regardless of what you have or have not seen, this forum did not concoct the reference, and it most certainly is NOT the one and only place that uses this reference. 

Not by a long shot.

Deny that if you like, but it's a fact.




VoteJP said:


> It is NOT a matter of subtext or deciphering or symbolism when it is just ignorant bigotry by a few degenerate posters on this Forum.
> 
> You claiming this perversion as being a part of our society and of our culture is simply not true.




Believe what you want. I've long since given over trying to convince you of anything you don't wish to believe. I've presented facts as I know them. Disregard them if you wish. It's honestly no skin off my ass.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Toxick said:


> It may be or it may not be. I'm not here to discuss how fairly this forum represents a cross section of America.
> 
> But I do know for a fact that referencing the proverbial short bus is not limited to this forum. It's not limited to Southern Maryland either. I've been all over the country.... the reference is pretty much universal.
> 
> Not sick or injured.
> 
> Mentally deficient... Developmentally disabled... to be blunt: Retarded.
> 
> And there's no point in disputing what you have or have not seen. However, I will tell you that regardless of what you have or have not seen, this forum did not concoct the reference, and it most certainly is NOT the one and only place that uses this reference.
> 
> Not by a long shot.
> 
> Deny that if you like, but it's a fact.
> 
> Believe what you want. I've long since given over trying to convince you of anything you don't wish to believe. I've presented facts as I know them. Disregard them if you wish. It's honestly no skin off my ass.



So my take on this is that you want or expect me to join in the opinion of a short bus representing the mentally and physically retarded persons, and I have no business denying it.

And you your self are not willing to try to change that ignorant and hateful perspective, and you disapprove of my efforts, and that you see me as being dishonest or blind in denying the popular insults of retarded person and of their infamous short bus.

So I say you and you kind can think and say and post your filth about me as about my retarded friends, but I reject your claims and I will resist that kind of ignorance forever more.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> So my take on this is that you want or expect me to join in the opinion of a short bus representing the mentally and physically retarded persons, and I have no business denying it.




Your take is wrong then.

I never said that the short bus representing the mentally challenged is an opinion. I stated that it's a fact.

And it is a fact.

It's an UGLY fact, but fact it is.

I also said that being unwilling to acknowledge this is denial. And denial it is.

It's akin to holocaust deniers. They don't want to face the ugliness of human nature and the fact that humans are even capable of perpetrating such atrocities (or they want to belittle those who were victims), so they pretend that it never happened.

I don't LIKE the fact that there was a holocaust - however to deny that it's a fact is denial.

I don't LIKE the fact that people reference the short bus to imply that someone is a dumbass - however to deny the fact that people do is denial.


So while I don't use the  icon to insult people, I similarly avoid using the  icon to represent the education system.



VoteJP said:


> And you your self are not willing to try to change that ignorant and hateful perspective, and you disapprove of my efforts, and that you see me as being dishonest or blind in denying the popular insults of retarded person and of their infamous short bus.



I disapprove of anyone who acts on idealism as opposed to realism.

Idealism is great. It's a wonderful thing to have. I myself used to be a wide-eyed idealist, hoping that someday the best in people will overcome their baser behaviors. Over the years I have developed a stark sense of gritty realism, and it is this realism which defines my behavior and opinions.

While I still maintain my youthful idealism and strive for it whenever I can, I still ACT upon that which is real, tangible and undeniable.


Returning to the subject at hand, as I pointed out above:

I don't use the short bus icon to insult people (idealism).
But I don't use it to represent education (realism).



VoteJP said:


> So I say you and you kind can think and say and post your filth about me as about my retarded friends, but I reject your claims and I will resist that kind of ignorance forever more.



Me and my kind? 

Seriously?

What filth have I posted about you and your retarded friends?


I was active within the ARC of Southern Maryland for a number of years since I was in high school. I have worked and played with the developmentally disabled around this area long before I ever heard of SOMD Forums and JPCSr. I have never badmouthed the retarded nor have I EVER bashed someone who behaves sympathetically toward them.

You need to get the #### over yourself and actually read what I write before you post something like you just did.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I have no business denying it.


So what have the past several pages been about?      What others have been trying to get you to accept is that your ingrained perception is wrong; the short bus, like it or not, does represent stupidity.  Getting you to admit that is not as satisfying as it would be to see you do a 180 on CS or terrorism or even horse "abuse", but it's something.


----------



## clevalley

VoteJP said:


> So my take on this is that you want or expect me to join in the opinion of a short bus representing the mentally and physically retarded persons, and I have no business denying it.
> 
> And you your self are not willing to try to change that ignorant and hateful perspective, and you disapprove of my efforts, and that you see me as being dishonest or blind in denying the popular insults of retarded person and of their infamous short bus.
> 
> So I say you and you kind can think and say and post your filth about me as about my retarded friends, but I reject your claims and I will resist that kind of ignorance forever more.



Seriously Jimmy, give it a rest... 

You are starting to sound like the Waterboy;


----------



## Harvick29

Wow I haven't been on here in a long time 
J P is still running for office?


----------



## Toxick

Harvick29 said:


> Wow I haven't been on here in a long time
> J P is still running for office?





He wants O'Malley's job.




I figure he can't do any worse than O'Malley, and he's probably a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Toxick said:


> Your take is wrong then.
> 
> I never said that the short bus representing the mentally challenged is an opinion. I stated that it's a fact.
> 
> And it is a fact.
> 
> It's an UGLY fact, but fact it is.
> 
> I also said that being unwilling to acknowledge this is denial. And denial it is.



I do deny it, and we have here in our own home SMC here with our own STS public Bus that uses only short buses and it is primarily subsidized for the elderly and the disabled, but the general public rides the local bus too, and any citizen that has a mental illness or a retardation is welcome to ride along if they are functionally able to ride along with the public.

I ride the STS Bus often as I am both a member of the public and a disabled citizen, and the short bus is NOT viewed as being in any negative or derogatory way.

And the icon here on this forum is a short "SCHOOL BUS" so calling it as some negative insult is doubly perverted.

Your claim of supporting the ideal but your self never using it - is a pathetic claim.

Perhaps even farther is that the idea that the name "retard" is mis-used as a negative insult is a big part of the name-calling because a retarded person is one that was either born with the defect or had an injury that caused the retardation, and even if I see a bus of any size or shape that carries retarded people then I still do NOT view it as any insult or in any negative context.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



hvp05 said:


> It would not hurt to have another point to your campaign.  A lot of politicians have several of them.
> 
> You're like a person who chooses to begin investing in the Stock Market, but instead of spreading your money around, you drop it all on one stock saying, "This is my winner!  Nothing will ever go wrong with this one!"



It is a matter of honesty and of priority, in that my foremost objective is to reform the evil Child Support and Custody laws.

And I would love to do other things too and hopefully I can do more, but nothing else will have that same priority.

It also locks myself in to the one issue, so that I myself can not waver after the fact.



hvp05 said:


> You have mentioned this "plan" to come up with "extra" money to presume the ability to solve numerous issues.  Do you have any idea how much money would be saved by eliminating CS enforcement?



No, I have no idea, and any savings would probably take a couple years as it will take time to take down the thievery programs.

I usually just repeat that same rhetoric just to bring the subject back to the subject.

And that does not make it a lie as it is just an unknown equation. 



hvp05 said:


> How about any idea how much money will need to be put into beefing up public aid once you have relieved all the non-custodials of their financial responsibility?



I do not see any increase in Public assistance at all because the Child Support is totally irrelevant to any real need.

In fact the poorest of poor families on welfare do not get their Child Support even when the State successfully steals the loot as the State keeps the cash itself and does not let the children have the money.



hvp05 said:


> Or any idea how much money will be needed for your smaller project ideas, such as that new mental hospital?



No, I have no idea, and as I said it was just an idea and not a new platform issue.

Maybe it could be financed more-so by public contributions and public groups with lots of support from the State Governor.



hvp05 said:


> Or are you making up stuff as you go along without any reference to reality, as you are famous for?



Making-up-stuff is another way of saying "to-have-vision" and ideals and foresight and that is the task of any competent leader to make up stuff that will help and improve our society.

Reality often comes later.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> It is a matter of honesty and of priority, in that my foremost objective is to reform the evil Child Support and Custody laws.
> 
> And I would love to do other things too and hopefully I can do more, but nothing else will have that same priority.
> 
> It also locks myself in to the one issue, so that I myself can not waver after the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have no idea, and any savings would probably take a couple years as it will take time to take down the thievery programs.
> 
> I usually just repeat that same rhetoric just to bring the subject back to the subject.
> 
> And that does not make it a lie as it is just an unknown equation.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see any increase in Public assistance at all because the Child Support is totally irrelevant to any real need.
> 
> In fact the poorest of poor families on welfare do not get their Child Support even when the State successfully steals the loot as the State keeps the cash itself and does not let the children have the money.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have no idea, and as I said it was just an idea and not a new platform issue.
> 
> Maybe it could be financed more-so by public contributions and public groups with lots of support from the State Governor.
> 
> 
> 
> Making-up-stuff is another way of saying "to-have-vision" and ideals and foresight and that is the task of any competent leader to make up stuff that will help and improve our society.
> 
> Reality often comes later.



You really believe the stuff you say, don't you? Oh, it's so entertaining.  It's kinda like watching a kid licking the windows on a short bus.  You know you shouldn't stare but you can't help it.  We all know we shouldn't give you any attention but we can't help it.  I'm starting to understand why people went to the circus to see the bearded woman or the elephant man.  Maybe you should join the circus.  You can stand on stage and just tell everyone your opinions and thoughts.  You'd attract a lot of spectators.  Maybe you could dress in that silly looking Salvation army hand me down suit plad shirt thingy you are dressed in on your web site.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> I do not see any increase in Public assistance at all because the Child Support is totally irrelevant to any real need.
> 
> In fact the poorest of poor families on welfare do not get their Child Support even when the State successfully steals the loot as the State keeps the cash itself and does not let the children have the money.



Someone over on this forum showed you data about how many people receive child support that's not getting welfare. 92 percent of families are getting the child support money.  Seems that the number of people having to apply for welfare have drop. I believe it's due to many factors, more people are chosing to work plus their getting child support payments. Rather then sitting on their buns doing nothing to better the lives of their family.

J.P. for MD Governor - Herald-Mail Forums

It said,  " In 2007, 92 percent of child support collections have gone to families. Welfare recipients now make up just 14 percent of our caseload; the *largest group of clients is families who no longer need public assistance*, in large part because of child support collections. Preliminary data indicate that, in FY 2007:"

You don't think those number will drop, if child support was never received?

I think it would bring us right back to where we was approx. 20 years ago. More people applying for a public assistance due to the fact that the other parent are'nt supporting their children.

Found the lastest web site too. votejp-cusick A lot of info on there.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Highlander said:


> Maybe you could dress in that silly looking Salvation army hand me down suit plad shirt thingy you are dressed in on your web site.



I guess now there is some hateful bigotry against the Salvation Army.

When such normal people do not like some thing then it drives the rest of us crazy.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



hvp05 said:


> the short bus, like it or not, does represent stupidity.



How about lets just figure from now on the "short-bus"  just represents me? 

When I use it then it stands for me and no one else.

If you or others see it as negative or degrading then just apply all the negative onto me.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> And I would love to do other things too and hopefully I can do more


Hopefully?  *Hopefully?*  Even a trained monkey can multitask, certainly you should be able to do the same.  Running a state requires doing WAY more than one thing, and damn sight more than overseeing child support.



> No, I have no idea


   As I thought.  Do have to give you credit for being honest though.



> I do not see any increase in Public assistance at all because the Child Support is totally irrelevant to any real need.


If it makes no difference, why would any family need to rely on public assistance as you advocate?  This is one of the many areas where you receive a very rude awakening if you did succeed in your plan of tearing down CS.



> In fact the poorest of poor families on welfare do not get their Child Support


Okay, well the "poorest of poor" are a minority of those due to receive CS.  What about the rest?  I guess you don't care about those cases because they do not fit your extremist agenda.



> Making-up-stuff is another way of saying "to-have-vision" and ideals and foresight and that is the task of any competent leader to make up stuff that will help and improve our society.


Making stuff up is also a hallmark of a delusional half-wit who has nary a clue what they are talking about.  A sound leader should be able to propose ideas with _some_ foundation in reality, with at least an occasional fact mixed in.  Your ideas have none of that.  But I know you won't learn until you fail again on primary day.  In the meantime, we can remain entertained.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



hvp05 said:


>



Your words are used as my footstool, and I do not want to tramp over you but that is the way.

In due time you will see and then understand and then comes the gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> Your claim of supporting the ideal but your self never using it - is a pathetic claim.



Wow - you really do hear only what you want to hear, don't you.




VoteJP said:


> Perhaps even farther is that the idea that the name "retard" is mis-used as a negative insult is a big part of the name-calling because a retarded person is one that was either born with the defect or had an injury that caused the retardation, and even if I see a bus of any size or shape that carries retarded people then I still do NOT view it as any insult or in any negative context.





So you think it's just dandy to call someone a "retard", because the word was not originally intended to be an insult, even if it came to be one over the years.

Groovy. You go ahead and run with that.


----------



## VoteJP

*The rock.*



Toxick said:


> So you think it's just dandy to call someone a "retard", because the word was not originally intended to be an insult, even if it came to be one over the years.
> 
> Groovy. You go ahead and run with that.



What you are doing there is equating the bus with that name and you are wrong in doing that.

Calling some one that name is insulting and I never do such a revolting thing, but claiming that a short bus means the same as that word is a slander and a truth only to bigots.


----------



## CountryLady

VoteJP said:


> What you are doing there is equating the bus with that name and you are wrong in doing that.
> 
> Calling some one that name is insulting and I never do such a revolting thing, but claiming that a short bus means the same as that word is a slander and a truth only to bigots.



Lemme make this Short and Sweet 

short bus
•A mentally or physically challenged person, usually a school-age person. Often, public schools make two bus runs-- the "short bus" for challenged students and the "regular bus" for all others.

The Online Slang Dictionary | "S" Words | Page 30



VoteJP said:


> Sorry but I can't understand that: I must be dain bramaged.



Sooo, now that we cleared up the definition and hidden meaning behind the logo of the short bus, we are hoping that you will refrain from using it.  It is bad enough to think of you as a lunitic, but you have successfully added bigot to the list of words that come to mind when we think of J.P.C.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> Your words are used as my footstool


   I know you're trying to work your arrogant prick persona, but that is simply funny.  Keep up the march towards failure, Shortbus!   





CountryLady said:


> Lemme make this Short and Sweet


Someone already showed that to him several days ago.  His response was writing a paragraph continuing to subvert reality, but less so, which is about as close to his admitting a mistake as you'll find.



> we are hoping that you will refrain from using it


Actually, as MMDad said yesterday, I think Shortbus is a fitting name for him.  He *owns* it.  VoteShortbus!


----------



## CountryLady

hvp05 said:


> Someone already showed that to him several days ago.  His response was writing a paragraph continuing to subvert reality, but less so, which is about as close to his admitting a mistake as you'll find.
> 
> Actually, as MMDad said yesterday, I think Shortbus is a fitting name for him.  He *owns* it.  VoteShortbus!



Oops my bad.   I remember someone defining it so I provided the link to the slang dictionary.   I found a few other euphanisms to describe JP over there.   Some that I had not particulary heard of before. 

Anyway, he wandered over into the horse forum again.  

Please keep him busy over here!


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> What you are doing there is equating the bus with that name and you are wrong in doing that.




I absolutely am not. I did nothing of the kind.

I'm responding to what YOU wrote:
_Perhaps even farther is that the idea that the name "retard" is mis-used as a negative insult is a big part of the name-calling because a retarded person is one that was either born with the defect or had an injury that caused the retardation, and even if I see a bus of any size or shape that carries retarded people then I still do NOT view it as any insult or in any negative context._


It looks to me like you're saying that using the word "retard" is fine, because the word was not originally inteded as an insult, and therefore you place no connotation on the word.

All I said is "good luck with that".




VoteJP said:


> Calling some one that name is insulting and I never do such a revolting thing, but claiming that a short bus means the same as that word is a slander and a truth only to bigots.





Y'know, I've tried to be civil to you - if not always 100% dipolomatic in our disagreements - while everyone else is throwing verbal rotten tomatoes at you. I leave your family (and your relationship with them, or lack of one) out of my discussions, and I even try to joke around with you from time to time.


And now you're calling me a bigot.



Screw you Cusick.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Toxick said:


> I absolutely am not. I did nothing of the kind.
> 
> And now you're calling me a bigot.
> 
> Screw you Cusick.



I really did not call you a bigot unless you your self see my words as applying to your self and that I can not prevent.

What I do say is that you are trying to give cover and even justification to the bigots that degrade retarded people and I say you are doing wrong by doing that.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> I really did not call you a bigot unless you your self see my words as applying to your self and that I can not prevent.
> 
> What I do say is that you are trying to give cover and even justification to the bigots that degrade retarded people and I say you are doing wrong by doing that.




Whatever, man.

I'm not justifying anything. I'm simply told you that regardless of your denials, things mean what they mean.

Accepting reality at face-value and dealing with it the way they *are*, rather than how you think they *should be* is not bigoted. Furthermore, calling someone a bigot, and then backpedalling with "I only called you a bigot if you accept it" is bad form.



I have nothing further to say to you.


----------



## Dutch6

Toxick said:


> Whatever, man.
> 
> I'm not justifying anything. I'm simply told you that regardless of your denials, things mean what they mean.
> 
> Accepting reality at face-value and dealing with it the way they *are*, rather than how you think they *should be* is not bigoted. Furthermore, calling someone a bigot, and then backpedalling with "I only called you a bigot if you accept it" is bad form.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing further to say to you.


Please don't pick on the menatlly handicapped. TYVM. :shrug:


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> What I do say is that you are trying to give cover and even justification to the bigots that degrade retarded people and I say you are doing wrong by doing that.



Mentallly challenge people prefer to be called, "Mentally Challenge"
Using the R word is degrading and disrepectful to them. If you knew anything about
mentally challenge people, you would have know that.

That's just like calling deaf people, deaf and dumb. That's also is degrading and disrespectful.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Dutch6 said:


> Please don't pick on the mentally handicapped. TYVM. :shrug:



That is exactly what I was trying to say too.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dutch6

VoteJP said:


> That is exactly what I was trying to say too.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I was talking about you idiot!


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> Mentally challenge people prefer to be called, "Mentally Challenge"
> Using the R word is degrading and disrespectful to them. If you knew anything about
> mentally challenge people, you would have know that.
> 
> That's just like calling deaf people, deaf and dumb. That's also is degrading and disrespectful.



I agree with all that too.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> I agree with all that too.



At what age did you find out you were mentally challenged, Mr. Short Bus?


----------



## Geruch

Geruch said:


> Mentallly challenge people prefer to be called, "Mentally Challenge"
> Using the R word is degrading and disrepectful to them. If you knew anything about
> mentally challenge people, you would have know that.
> 
> That's just like calling deaf people, deaf and dumb. That's also is degrading and disrespectful.





VoteJP said:


> I agree with all that too.


If you really agree with it, You would have never used the "R" word in the first place. As you did in the post below.



VoteJP said:


> What I do say is that you are trying to give cover and even justification to the bigots that degrade retarded people and I say you are doing wrong by doing that.



I think that Bus icon should be removed from the forum.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Highlander said:


> At what age did you find out you were mentally challenged, Mr. Short Bus?



I become severely mentally challenged every time I meet a person like your self.


----------



## Dutch6

VoteJP said:


> I become severely mentally challenged every time I meet a person like your self.


So that's it? You can't deal with people smarter that you? Smart people make you mentally challenged. I truely believe this. Well, you better give it up and go back to living in the shelter.


----------



## Igoturcrazy

VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.
> 
> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> Democrats rock!




   Can't the police put him away for being crazy!!!!!


----------



## thunderclapp

*Dunce!*



VoteJP said:


> I become severely mentally challenged every time I meet a person like your self.


Go stand in the corner, James. Link


----------



## Highlander

thunderclapp said:


> Go stand in the corner, James. Link



GOOD ONE!  

I borrowed your photo....


----------



## StrawberryGal

Dutch6 said:


> So that's it? You can't deal with people smarter that you? Smart people make you mentally challenged. I truely believe this. Well, you better give it up and go back to living in the shelter.



 


JP, you won't get my vote!!!


----------



## Geruch

Mr. Cusick, who was diagnosed during a psychiatric evaluation as having a personality disorder with excessive/compulsive traits, requested a jury trial but had no attorney. He denied having any mental illness, but when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.

Read The Truth Here: Homeless man gets 3 years for graffiti
Another forum poster from another forum brought the full article.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> ... when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.



I remember well how that question really stunned me, as I had no intention of "stopping" as I was happy about RED spray painting the State House with "Child Support thieves" and "Thou shalt not steal" and I saw that with the jury trial as a great success for me and for my civil disobedience, and I surely was not about to consider stopping it, so I could not figure out a sensible reply and therefore said nothing.

The Judge got really irritated at me saying nothing and then he gave me the maximum of 3 years plus the max fine, but I always wished thereafter that I could have irritated him better with some clever reply to his question - but no.

I do believe that in a week? or month? later that I sent him a letter from jail telling him in some detail of my true feelings for the evil Child Support system, and about my feelings on the due process.


----------



## hvp05

Geruch said:


> Read The Truth Here: Homeless man gets 3 years for graffiti


That is great!  I have searched for articles chronicling his myriad smackdowns but have not found anything.

This last bit is my favorite part:





> Ms. Prigge requested Mr. Cusick be incarcerated, saying there's no indication his antisocial behavior will cease.
> 
> "I don't think he' s going to stop. He's not getting the message," she said.


     How right she was!  All these years later and nothing has changed.





VoteJP said:


> I had no intention of "stopping"


Then I think you should head right back up to Annapolis and do it again.  You have to admit your "campaign" to get elected is an utter flop, so maybe spraypainting would put you back in the news for a couple seconds.  Do it!  Do it!


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> I remember well how that question really stunned me...I could not figure out a sensible reply...



How about this...In you standard Hymie the robot reply...





VoteJP said:


> I ran for the Maryland Legislature district 29B in 2006 and got 13% of the primary vote.  Then in 2008 I ran for the US Congress 5th District and I got 17% of that primary vote. And 17% means over 19,000 votes for JP.   So now I run for Governor 2010.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> That is great!  I have searched for articles chronicling his myriad smackdowns but have not found anything.



I have done searches too and I agree that was a great find.

I remember that Newspaper report while I was in the Annapolis Detention Center after the trial was over.

Several of the other inmates saw it as hilarious that I got the maximum three (3) years in prison for my misdemeanor of spray paint and they rolled and roared over that. 



hvp05 said:


> You have to admit your "campaign" to get elected is an utter flop,



My campaign is not a flop as it is progressing very well.

See above as "thunderclapp" posted that in 2006 I got 13% in my very first effort shortly after getting out of prison and against a rich incumbent, then 2008 I got 19,067 votes just in 5th District, and now I have a legitimate shot at winning the Governor's position, so mine is NOT a flop.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> now I have a legitimate shot at winning the Governor's position, so mine is NOT a flop.


Only in your twisted mind could 13% be a majority.   Of course, you also believe a ton of people on the forum support you, despite the fact that none of them ever speak up.      Have you begun preparing your concession speech/post yet?  You know, just in case.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> My campaign is not a flop as it is progressing very well. and now I have a legitimate shot at winning the Governor's position, so mine is NOT a flop.


Oh Really, You think so. Dream On

My source told me that your Lt. has to walk with a walker sometimes, also had a arrest history. 
Your Treasury person, is a known drug addict with a long arrest history. 

You say, Your going to fire state & government employees. 
You say, Your going to give pardon's to all that hasn't committed a voilent crime. 
You say, That you want people automatically declared married when they have a child.
You say, Two people can't get divorce until the child is 20 years old.
You say, You see yourself as John the Baptist.

You don't go out and talk to the public about your beliefs. 
You don't belong to any parent groups where you can talk one on one, in person.

You say, that women don't know how to raise children.
You degrade women by calling them nit wits, witches, and basiclly calling them liar's. 

You say, You don't have a mental illness. Even when the newspaper states that you do.
You say, that NO non-custodial parent/ separted parent should support their child/ren.
The one that has custody should provide all, or rely on others.

There's a lot wrong with this picture.


----------



## Highlander

Geruch said:


> Oh Really, You think so. Dream On
> 
> My source told me that your Lt. has to walk with a walker sometimes, also had a arrest history.
> Your Treasury person, is a known drug addict with a long arrest history.
> 
> You say, Your going to fire state & government employees.
> You say, Your going to give pardon's to all that hasn't committed a voilent crime.
> You say, That you want people automatically declared married when they have a child.
> You say, Two people can't get divorce until the child is 20 years old.
> You say, You see yourself as John the Baptist.
> 
> You don't go out and talk to the public about your beliefs.
> You don't belong to any parent groups where you can talk one on one, in person.
> 
> You say, that women don't know how to raise children.
> You degrade women by calling them nit wits, witches, and basiclly calling them liar's.
> 
> You say, You don't have a mental illness. Even when the newspaper states that you do.
> You say, that NO non-custodial parent/ separted parent should support their child/ren.
> The one that has custody should provide all, or rely on others.
> 
> There's a lot wrong with this picture.



Mr. Cusick, who was diagnosed during a psychiatric evaluation as having a personality disorder with excessive/compulsive traits, requested a jury trial but had no attorney.

He denied having any mental illness, but when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.

Ms. Prigge requested Mr. Cusick be incarcerated, saying there's no indication his antisocial behavior will cease. She speculated his dislike of child support laws stems from the time he spent in jail in 1995 for failure to pay support.


----------



## Geruch

Highlander, if that don't get people's attention nothing will. 

I'm sure most thought it, but those few sentences in the newspaper confirms it. He's nuts


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> Of course, you also believe a ton of people on the forum support you, despite the fact that none of them ever speak up.



In 2008 there were 19,067 that voted for JP / me, and that is real speaking.

Your claim is in your imaginary world as mine is recorded in fact.

After I win the election then I will create my own Forum so anyone can talk to the Governor, or to a representative?


----------



## Highlander

Geruch said:


> Highlander, if that don't get people's attention nothing will.
> 
> I'm sure most thought it, but those few sentences in the newspaper confirms it. He's nuts



You shouldn't talk about our next Governor like that.  



I can't wait to post it some more tomorrow.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> You say, that women don't know how to raise children.



No, I love Women as Moms and wish them all well, but I do say that Moms can not replace the real father, and Moms can not fill the role of the Dad, and some other Man as a replacement for the real Dad is always a dysfunction even when done well.

And it is not a competition between Moms and Dads, but the 2 parents do have separate and distinct parenting roles and when one parent (Mom or Dad) is separated and or alienated then the children are lessoned.

The Mom can not raise a child by trying to fulfill the Dad's role.



Geruch said:


> You degrade women by calling them nit wits, witches, and basically calling them liar's.



I might degrade some Women in some cases, and I wish I did not, but I love and respect Women and Moms even if I might call some few as un-nice names.

Women / Moms (and Dads) that stand behind the thieving Child Support and Custody laws are self destructive and need to get out of that evil but legal dysfunction.


----------



## Highlander

Highlander said:


> You shouldn't talk about our next Governor like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to post it some more tomorrow.



ahhh....why wait?   



Mr. Cusick, who was diagnosed during a psychiatric evaluation as having a personality disorder with excessive/compulsive traits, requested a jury trial but had no attorney.

He denied having any mental illness, but when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.

Ms. Prigge requested Mr. Cusick be incarcerated, saying there's no indication his antisocial behavior will cease. She speculated his dislike of child support laws stems from the time he spent in jail in 1995 for failure to pay support.


----------



## RedBaron

Highlander, now I am just a lurker on these forums but it seems as if one of the only people you go back and forth with is jp. On top of that I notice that you say time after time that you waste your time doing so. So therefore I don't understand why you keep doing it. Is he the only person on your mental level to keep going back and forth with? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## Highlander

RedBaron said:


> Highlander, now I am just a lurker on these forums but it seems as if one of the only people you go back and forth with is jp. On top of that I notice that you say time after time that you waste your time doing so. So therefore I don't understand why you keep doing it. Is he the only person on your mental level to keep going back and forth with? Please, enlighten me.





1.  I am certainly not the only one who "goes back and forth" with him. I   don't think I've every seen anyone actually agree or support him.  
2.  I acutally spend very little time trying to reason with him, some do.
3.  I am the type to tell you the way it is, not gonna beat around the bush. 
4.  JPC is a moron.  I see it as my duty to remind him regularly.  
5.  JPC needs to stop making up new accounts like "RedBaron" and spend more time going to therapy.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> No, I love Women as Moms and wish them all well, but I do say that Moms can not replace the real father, and Moms can not fill the role of the Dad, and some other Man as a replacement for the real Dad is always a dysfunction even when done well.
> 
> And it is not a competition between Moms and Dads, but the 2 parents do have separate and distinct parenting roles and when one parent (Mom or Dad) is separated and or alienated then the children are lessoned.
> 
> The Mom can not raise a child by trying to fulfill the Dad's role.
> 
> I might degrade some Women in some cases, and I wish I did not, but I love and respect Women and Moms even if I might call some few as un-nice names.
> 
> Women / Moms (and Dads) that stand behind the thieving Child Support and Custody laws are self destructive and need to get out of that evil but legal dysfunction.



Remember you said this on the Baltimore Sun Forum before your free campaign thread got conveniently deleted. 



VoteJP said:


> The reality is that *most if not all Women do not know how to raise a child.*
> 
> In human beings *it is the father that raises the children *and that is why *children with the Mom usually grows up dysfunctional or lacking in maturity.* And a step-father does not fill the role of the real biological father because the biological counts immensely.
> 
> The Mom is still important and mothers do have a role in the children's upbringing, but the Mom and no one else can not substitute for the real Dad. Women do not have the fathering instincts in them, just as Men do not have the mothering instincts.


I feel if you wasn't really against women, you wouldn' say what you do.
You can think what you will. But just known your never going to get elected.


----------



## Geruch

Highlander said:


> 1.  I am certainly not the only one who "goes back and forth" with him. I   don't think I've every seen anyone actually agree or support him.
> 2.  I acutally spend very little time trying to reason with him, some do.
> 3.  I am the type to tell you the way it is, not gonna beat around the bush.
> 4.  JPC is a moron.  I see it as my duty to remind him regularly.
> 5.  JPC needs to stop making up new accounts like "RedBaron" and spend more time going to therapy.


That's right, your not the only one here talking to the brick wall. 

There's no reasoning with a person that thinks he's always right and everyone else is wrong. 

Getting the word out about this fool. Is the least I can do. 
Over all, I find it quite boring. It's the SOS just a different year.

O'Malley & Ehrlich are close in the polls. Both have a little over 45%
Only a 5 to 6%  margin for all the other candidates put together. 
That's approx. 1% for each  of the other candidates. That's not much. 

I wouldn't be surprise if they both won in the primary election.


----------



## Highlander

Geruch said:


> That's right, your not the only one here talking to the brick wall.
> 
> There's no reasoning with a person that thinks he's always right and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> Getting the word out about this fool. Is the least I can do.
> Over all, I find it quite boring. It's the SOS just a different year.
> 
> O'Malley & Ehrlich are close in the polls. Both have a little over 45%
> Only a 5 to 6%  margin for all the other candidates put together.
> That's approx. 1% for each  of the other candidates. That's not much.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprise if they both won in the primary election.



Let's see..I think I'll post this in blue today. Maybe Green tomorrow....

Mr. Cusick, who was diagnosed during a psychiatric evaluation as having a personality disorder with excessive/compulsive traits, requested a jury trial but had no attorney.

He denied having any mental illness, but when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.

Ms. Prigge requested Mr. Cusick be incarcerated, saying there's no indication his antisocial behavior will cease. She speculated his dislike of child support laws stems from the time he spent in jail in 1995 for failure to pay support.__________________


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> Remember you said this on the Baltimore Sun Forum before your free campaign thread got conveniently deleted.
> 
> I feel if you wasn't really against women, you wouldn' say what you do.
> You can think what you will. But just known your never going to get elected.



My point is that the children need as in NEED both their real biological parents being both their Mom and their Dad, while anything less than the real parents is a dysfunction and an unhealthy reality that our society needs to resist.

Custodial parents (Moms and Dads) that believe they are to be praised or rewarded and paid for raising the children without the other parents - are way out of line. 

There are many people that want to make the issue as Men-against-Women and Moms-against-Dads, but I do not play along with that divide and rule policy, and I say the Courts and the laws play that "divide and rule" technique and it destroys the family and alienates the parents from their children and hurts our social structure.

My idea is to stop the hostility and make some healthy reforms.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> while anything less than the real parents is a dysfunction and an unhealthy reality that our society needs to resist.


Right.  Now you simply need to realize that a mom or dad can be as good of a parent while separated if they choose to be.



> There are many people that want to make the issue as Men-against-Women


For example, many of your posts have expressed that exact idea.  I guess that was one of your other personalities talking so maybe you don't recall, but the rest of us have seen you do it multiple times.



> My idea is to stop the hostility and make some healthy reforms.


See, my suggestion would be to make some healthy reforms in your *own* life before you go messing with others.  Stop relishing your criminal offenses, being a deadbeat and a failed politician and seek help for your personality disorders.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> My point is that the children need as in NEED both their real biological parents being both their Mom and their Dad, while anything less than the real parents is a dysfunction and an unhealthy reality that our society needs to resist.


Since I live in the real world. Sometimes parents do stupid things. And sometimes parents spilt up and they get divorce. Sometimes one or both  parents get remarried and the child will have a step-parent. Having a step parent doesn't make it dysfunction or unhealthy for the child. 

All children need a stable loving relationship with both bio-parents and the step parent. There are many step parents that treat step children as their own. I don't see anything wrong with that. A child needs to grows up feeling loved, safe, healthy, provided for and has a stable home.



VoteJP said:


> Custodial parents (Moms and Dads) that believe they are to be praised or rewarded and paid for raising the children without the other parents - are way out of line.
> 
> There are many people that want to make the issue as Men-against-Women and Moms-against-Dads, but I do not play along with that divide and rule policy, and I say the Courts and the laws play that "divide and rule" technique and it destroys the family and alienates the parents from their children and hurts our social structure.


You put the blame on the courts and the laws. You don't put the blame where it belongs. All martial problems starts at home. When two adults don't work out their problems. They are the one's that's destroying their family, no one else is. Two adults make a choice whether or not they will divorce. The court system only makes it legal. 

One of the parent may or may not alienate the other parent from their own child/ren. You can blame the parents for that. There feelings get in the way or doing what's right for the child/ren. There may be a good reason why it happens, I don't know. I can't speak for all parents, neither can you. 

I'm a firm believe that both parents should finanically provide for their child/ren. That will not change.



VoteJP said:


> My idea is to stop the hostility and make some healthy reforms.


Until you change human behavior, there will always be some hostility towards one another.
It's two adults that have to put their hurt feelings aside for the sake of the child/ren.

You expect the custodial parent to provide all and rely on others to support their child/ren needs. 
^^That's what you call healthy reform.^^

The chld/ren has a mother and father they should be providing what the chlid/ren needs. 
It's not one or the other that should provide all, It's both.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> My point is that the children need as in NEED both their real biological parents being both their Mom and their Dad, while anything less than the real parents is a dysfunction and an unhealthy reality that our society needs to resist.
> 
> Custodial parents (Moms and Dads) that believe they are to be praised or rewarded and paid for raising the children without the other parents - are way out of line.
> 
> There are many people that want to make the issue as Men-against-Women and Moms-against-Dads, but I do not play along with that divide and rule policy, and I say the Courts and the laws play that "divide and rule" technique and it destroys the family and alienates the parents from their children and hurts our social structure.
> 
> My idea is to stop the hostility and make some healthy reforms.



Just a quick reminder to ya.....Mr. JPCSHORTBUS....You're a total loser and an oxygen thief.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> My point is that the children need as in NEED both their real biological parents being both their Mom and their Dad, while anything less than the real parents is a dysfunction and an unhealthy reality that our society needs to resist.
> 
> Custodial parents (Moms and Dads) that believe they are to be praised or rewarded and paid for raising the children without the other parents - are way out of line.
> 
> There are many people that want to make the issue as Men-against-Women and Moms-against-Dads, but I do not play along with that divide and rule policy, and I say the Courts and the laws play that "divide and rule" technique and it destroys the family and alienates the parents from their children and hurts our social structure.
> 
> My idea is to stop the hostility and make some healthy reforms.



OMG...I just clicked on your website and found your link to your Lt. Governor.  He looks like a real go getter.  Where did you find him?  I can only assume he as Alzheimers and has no clue what he is doing.  Otherwise, I can't see anyone wanting to be associated with you.  This is funny.  kinda sorta.


----------



## Geruch

Highlander said:


> OMG...I just clicked on your website and found your link to your Lt. Governor.  He looks like a real go getter.  Where did you find him?  I can only assume he as Alzheimers and has no clue what he is doing.  Otherwise, I can't see anyone wanting to be associated with you.  This is funny.  kinda sorta.


JP Cusick meant his Lt. Governor in jail. From my source, he known to have to walk with a walker sometimes. Which that's to be expected of a person his age. It does seem strange that a person that's 73 years old would socialize with someone like him. But we do know the older we get the more people tend to take advantage of us. 

As well as his treasury person, Vernon E. Eldridge. 12/7/52
Which he has a long history of being arrested for drugs and thief. 
No need to take my word for it, Check It Out Here
Found out that he had a treasury person from this site. Maryland Election Center
At the moment, the site is having tech problems.

I can see why JP Cusick would want to give pardon's to all the non violent criminals.


----------



## hvp05

Highlander said:


> your Lt. Governor.  He looks like a real go getter.


   I read about him too.  A whole bunch of malicious destruction of property, theft and at least one assault and battery.  I wonder if he'll help Jimmy repaint the courthouse when they are humiliated in the next election - then they can both go back to jail.   

Jimmy should get him to come on the forums and chat.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Highlander said:


> Just a quick reminder to ya.....Mr. JPCSHORTBUS....You're a total loser and an oxygen thief.



I see that red emphasis above as very comparative indeed.

As like the law orders "Custody" that legally takes a child from their God given parent, and custody legally alienates the parents from their children, and that is real stealing as it is stealing the child from one of their parents.

And Child Support is legally stealing the money and steal the paycheck and property and steal the livelihood of the separated parents and that is true thievery.

But here I am an "oxygen thief" and that is the TRUTH indeed.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> As like the law orders "Custody" that legally takes a child from their God given parent, and custody legally alienates the parents from their children, and that is real stealing as it is stealing the child from one of their parents.
> 
> And Child Support is legally stealing the money and steal the paycheck and property and steal the livelihood of the separated parents and that is true thievery.


Even if there was no custody laws. The child would still be living with one or the other parent. Much like it is now. 

You just want the government to take care of all these children. So the other parent don't have too. 
Welfare is a hand up, not a handout. It's not to be use as a excuse not to support your own children.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> Even if there was no custody laws. The child would still be living with one or the other parent. Much like it is now.



It is the law which legalizes the divided family (custody), and turns it into a legally binding order, and custody legally violates the relationship of the parents and violates the relationship of the children to their parents.

I agree that it would be much the same except the 2 parents would be in command of their own family and not the State law being in command.

Having the State law violating the family unit destroys any hope for reconciliation or of parental harmony or of parental duty.

It is a cheap fraud we are handed in the disguise of State laws.



Geruch said:


> You just want the government to take care of all these children. So the other parent don't have too.



Actually in such cases then I do want the govt to take care of those children and their parents as a family unit - because the parents are not able to do it them selves.

You and the law try to separate the needs of the children from that of their 2 parents because you and the law are NOT supporting the family as a unit and not supporting the idea of marriage either.

If we really want the 2 parents to do the job of parenting then we need to get the law out of their way.



Geruch said:


> Welfare is a hand up, not a handout. It's not to be use as a excuse not to support your own children.



Welfare of all kinds are only given to the very poor and very needy, and as we already know - if the Child Support does get paid to welfare families than the State keeps the loot and puts the so called Child Support into the State treasury.

The so-called "Child Support" is not about supporting the children as it is all about punishing parents.

Many in society want to pressure the poor and needy, but we would be far better off to pay more in Public Assistance instead of destroying the poorest of families under the ignorant family breakup laws.

If we fail to pay the cost of keeping families together, then we will keep on paying more and more in breaking up families.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> It is the law which legalizes the divided family (custody), and turns it into a legally binding order, and custody legally violates the relationship of the parents and violates the relationship of the children to their parents.
> 
> I agree that it would be much the same except the 2 parents would be in command of their own family and not the State law being in command.
> 
> Having the State law violating the family unit destroys any hope for reconciliation or of parental harmony or of parental duty. It is a cheap fraud we are handed in the disguise of State laws.
> 
> Actually in such cases then I do want the govt to take care of those children and their parents as a family unit - because the parents are not able to do it them selves.
> 
> You and the law try to separate the needs of the children from that of their 2 parents because you and the law are NOT supporting the family as a unit and not supporting the idea of marriage either.
> 
> If we really want the 2 parents to do the job of parenting then we need to get the law out of their way.
> 
> Welfare of all kinds are only given to the very poor and very needy, and as we already know - if the Child Support does get paid to welfare families than the State keeps the loot and puts the so called Child Support into the State treasury.
> 
> The so-called "Child Support" is not about supporting the children as it is all about punishing parents.
> 
> Many in society want to pressure the poor and needy, but we would be far better off to pay more in Public Assistance instead of destroying the poorest of families under the ignorant family breakup laws.
> 
> If we fail to pay the cost of keeping families together, then we will keep on paying more and more in breaking up families.


How are you going to keep two people together if they want a divorce?

It's two people that decide whether they stay together as a family and not the laws. That's the way you see it, you blame the laws. Because you don't hold people accountable for their own decisions. 

You want to blame the laws instead of the two adults that can't or won't work it out.  If two adults wants to stay together as a family. They will work it out on their own. If not then the will decide for themselves to get a divorce. 

It's a cop out


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> How are you going to keep two people together if they want a divorce?



The point is not to reward the parents for separating and for divorcing.

The Child Support and Custody laws are meant to hurt the separated parents and to make the custodial parent as comfortable and provided, and it is creating a dysfunctional society, where single parents are rewarded and profits while the separated parents are alienated from their children.

It is wrong of the laws to make divorce as easy and comfortable and practical and that process is failing by undermining the foundation of our society.



Geruch said:


> It's two people that decide whether they stay together as a family and not the laws. That's the way you see it, you blame the laws. Because you don't hold people accountable for their own decisions.



It is NOT our place and NOT the place of government to hold parents accountable to each other or to their children - unless their is actual violent physical abuse of the other parent or of the child.

The problem is that you and the law have determined to hold parents accountable when that is way out of line. 

If we truly were rightly determined to hold the parents as responsible then each of us and the law needs to get out of their personal business.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> The point is not to reward the parents for separating and for divorcing.
> 
> The Child Support and Custody laws are meant to hurt the separated parents and to make the custodial parent as comfortable and provided, and it is creating a dysfunctional society, where single parents are rewarded and profits while the separated parents are alienated from their children.
> 
> It is wrong of the laws to make divorce as easy and comfortable and practical and that process is failing by undermining the foundation of our society.
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT our place and NOT the place of government to hold parents accountable to each other or to their children - unless their is actual violent physical abuse of the other parent or of the child.
> 
> The problem is that you and the law have determined to hold parents accountable when that is way out of line.
> 
> If we truly were rightly determined to hold the parents as responsible then each of us and the law needs to get out of their personal business.



Mr. Cusick, who was diagnosed during a psychiatric evaluation as having a personality disorder with excessive/compulsive traits, requested a jury trial but had no attorney.

He denied having any mental illness, but when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.

Ms. Prigge requested Mr. Cusick be incarcerated, saying there's no indication his antisocial behavior will cease. She speculated his dislike of child support laws stems from the time he spent in jail in 1995 for failure to pay support.____________________________________


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> The point is not to reward the parents for separating and for divorcing.
> 
> The Child Support and Custody laws are meant to hurt the separated parents and to make the custodial parent as comfortable and provided, and it is creating a dysfunctional society, where single parents are rewarded and profits while the separated parents are alienated from their children.
> 
> It is wrong of the laws to make divorce as easy and comfortable and practical and that process is failing by undermining the foundation of our society.


REWARD?? Hummmmm, Divorce and separated parents are getting a award? 
Is that a gold or silver award for doing the best they can for their child/ren.

PROFITS? Hummmm, What kind of profit? Seem like I'm in the wrong business.

But anyhow, There are other dysfunction in our society that I feel are importand also and that is, The murders, rapist, child molesters, robbers, thiefs, drug dealers, drug addicts, alcoholics. Those are just a few off the top of my head.

Most loving parents would want a child to be supported by both parents. No one parent should have to take on all the financially responsibility. When the child has two living parent. Be a bit different if the other parent was dead. 

Instead of these single parents sitting on their buns collecting a check. There working plus their getting the child support. That's a good thing because their striving to do the best they can. For their child/ren and themselves. Whether or not the other parent is in the picture or not. 




VoteJP said:


> It is NOT our place and NOT the place of government to hold parents accountable to each other or to their children - unless their is actual violent physical abuse of the other parent or of the child.
> 
> The problem is that you and the law have determined to hold parents accountable when that is way out of line. If we truly were rightly determined to hold the parents as responsible then each of us and the law needs to get out of their personal business.



If parents took shared responsibility for their own child/ren. There would have never been a child support law. The number of people receiving a welfare check has dropped a lot over the years. One reason is child support is being collected through Social Services and it's forward to the custodial parent. Which is use for whatever the child may need. Plus the single parent is able to work because of the daycare voucher program.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Highlander said:


> Mr. Cusick, who was diagnosed during a psychiatric evaluation as having a personality disorder with excessive/compulsive traits, requested a jury trial but had no attorney.
> 
> He denied having any mental illness, but when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.
> 
> Ms. Prigge requested Mr. Cusick be incarcerated, saying there's no indication his antisocial behavior will cease. She speculated his dislike of child support laws stems from the time he spent in jail in 1995 for failure to pay support.____________________________________



In that message as in the original posting HERE then that just verifies that I told all the truth from the very beginning.

I have told many times that I spray painted the buildings of the Child Support thieves, and that they accused me of being crazy and unfit, but their claims never stuck and eventually I walked away as the victor - even though now I have a new campaign.

The only thing it really shows is that I am the only one being true.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> If parents took shared responsibility for their own child/ren. There would have never been a child support law.



That is not true, and as I already showed the Child Support originated under the old English Blackstone laws, link see page 14, so it is NOT based on parents failing with their children as the Child Support and Custody laws are what betrays the parents and the children as it betrays our entire society.

Blaming the parents is the true cop-out.



Geruch said:


> The number of people receiving a welfare check has dropped a lot over the years. One reason is child support is being collected through Social Services and it's forward to the custodial parent. Which is use for whatever the child may need. Plus the single parent is able to work because of the daycare voucher program.



You say it saves money in welfare, but at the same time it destroys families and alienates children from their parents.

So steal money while breaking up families - and that is the profitable equation indeed.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> That is not true, and as I already showed the Child Support originated under the old English Blackstone laws, link see page 14, so it is NOT based on parents failing with their children as the Child Support and Custody laws are what betrays the parents and the children as it betrays our entire society.



When you read more on page 15 and beyond, I believe this is the main point the lawery was making. Which is indicated below



> "The ultimate objective of all of these efforts and techniques, including those that are truly punitive in nature, is not to punish the parent but to provide support for the children. Although incarceration for non-support — the ultimate permissible sanction — does not constitute imprisonment for debt (Maryland Constitution, Article III, § 38; Johnson v. Johnson, 241 Md. 416, 419, 216 A.2d 914, 916 (1965)
> 
> It obviously impinges upon the liberty interest that parents have under the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution,
> under the Maryland Constitution, and under Maryland common law, and thus must comport with both procedural due process and with the non-Constitutional procedures ordained by this Court.
> 
> As these cases, and many others that preceded them, illustrate, it may be frustrating to judges and masters to have to deal with people who appear to be deliberately ignoring their child-support obligations, by spending available funds for other purposes, by voluntary impoverishment, by refusing to obtain steady employment, or by other techniques —people who return time and again with excuses that the judge or master finds incredible or inadequate and who thus seem to flaunt their defiance of properly entered court orders.
> 
> Nonetheless, because a person’s liberty is at stake and because it is a judicial proceeding, both the form and substance of due process and proper judicial procedure must be observed. Shortcuts that trample on these requisites and conclusions that are based on hunch rather than on evidence are not allowed.
> 
> There was not a scintilla of evidence to support a conclusion that Thrower, Mason, or Miles then had or could possibly obtain the ability to pay the purge amounts within the time set, in order to avoid incarceration.



The lawery isn't saying parents shouldn't pay child support but that parents shouldn't be put in jail for non-support. The judge should look at all the evidence and not to assume that they could pay the purge amount.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> You say *it saves money in welfare*, but at the same time it destroys families and alienates children from their parents.
> So steal money while breaking up families - and that is the profitable equation indeed.



I did not say,"It saves money in welfare." That's your perception of what I said. Which it's not correct.

Point is that more money is being free up for other government programs. That's directed towards the poor and needy. Such as energy assistance, food stamps, daycare vouchers, housing, welfare to work program, etc.

By the time a separate/non-custodial parents are court order to pay child support.
It's not the laws that broke up the parents. People make their own choice to spilt up or stay together.

It's the parents that alienates the child/ren from the other parent. We all heard the story's how the ex try's to keep the other parents out of the child/ren life. Every separate/ non-custodial parent has a right to see their own children. As long as they aren't deem unfit. A loving parent would do whatever they can to stay in their child/ren lives.

To blame the laws for parents breaking up, Is just plain stupid.
Takes two to make a relationship work.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> I did not say,"It saves money in welfare."
> 
> Point is that more money is being free up for other government programs. That's directed towards the poor and needy. Such as energy assistance, food stamps, daycare vouchers, housing, welfare to work program, etc.



It simply does not matter what the money is used for since the laws break up families then it is dirty money.

The stolen loot pays to keep the single parents (mostly Moms) comfortable and not married to the other parent of the children.

So stolen Child Support loot pays for broken families.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> It simply does not matter what the money is used for since the laws break up families then it is dirty money.
> 
> The stolen loot pays to keep the single parents (mostly Moms) comfortable and not married to the other parent of the children.
> 
> So stolen Child Support loot pays for broken families.


Stolen loot keeps single parents comfortable, How So ?
You don't realize what it takes to raise a child on your own. I doubt it.

You can consider it stolen loot all you want. Still doesn't justify why the custodial parent should provide all. 
When the child/ren has a father and a mother.

So it doesn't matter to you what the money is used for. Guess what, 
It does matter to the government and the voters where the money is going.

Let me tell you, You can't force people to stay married. You can't force non-married couple to stay together. 
It's a broken family because two adults! Two grown people decided to split up, separate or divorce.

First it's "Stolen Loot" now it's "Dirty Money". If it's dirty money then go wash it.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> their claims never stuck


They didn't?  You prove them right every time you post.  In fact, you appear to be getting more insane as time goes along.  The only "victory" you may EVER achieve is being deemed St. Mary's Co.'s Biggest Whackjob of All Time.  Keep up the good work, Shortbus.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> Stolen loot keeps single parents comfortable, How So ?
> You don't realize what it takes to raise a child on your own. I doubt it.



This is why there use to be the Institution of marriage.

The child is not to be raised on one's own, as there is to be two (2) parents, but instead we have a custody law which steals the children from one parent, and custody then legally establishes the single parent families.

The fact that being a single parent is uncomfortable was a big reason why it use to be not done or seldom done, but now we have the Child Support laws that make being a single parent as respectable and profitable and easy with the big govt stamp of approval.

The system destroys families and undermines society.



Geruch said:


> You can consider it stolen loot all you want. Still doesn't justify why the custodial parent should provide all.
> When the child/ren has a father and a mother.



My perspective is that the person with custody must pay all the cost of custody because the custody means they have stolen the child from the child's other parent.

When one steals a child as in take custody from the other parent, then the least the child thieves can do is provide the full custody of the stolen children.

If one does not want to feed and raise their own children then they surely have no business stealing the custody of those children.

And if a custodial can not afford the cost of custody then the Courts and the law surely have no business ordering the custody to one that is incompetent.



Geruch said:


> Let me tell you, You can't force people to stay married. You can't force non-married couple to stay together.
> It's a broken family because two adults! Two grown people decided to split up, separate or divorce.



The law has no business making the parents separating as comfortable or friendly or legalized as the law needs to stay out of personal disputes between parents.

The point of the Child Support and Custody laws is to punish one of the two parents and as such the family unit is divided and compromised.  



Geruch said:


> First it's "Stolen Loot" now it's "Dirty Money". If it's dirty money then go wash it.



That is exactly what I intend to do as Governor.

I will clean it up.


----------



## Toxick

VoteJP said:


> The child is not to be raised on one's own, as there is to be two (2) parents, but instead we have a custody law which steals the children from one parent, and custody then legally establishes the single parent families.



You plan to abolish divorce then? You plan to regulate abandonment?



Good luck with that.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> This is why there use to be the Institution of marriage.
> 
> The child is not to be raised on one's own, as there is to be two (2) parents, but instead we have a custody law which steals the children from one parent, and custody then legally establishes the single parent families.
> 
> The fact that being a single parent is uncomfortable was a big reason why it use to be not done or seldom done, but now we have the Child Support laws that make being a single parent as respectable and profitable and easy with the big govt stamp of approval.
> 
> The system destroys families and undermines society. My perspective is that the person with custody must pay all the cost of custody because the custody means they have stolen the child from the child's other parent.
> 
> When one steals a child as in take custody from the other parent, then the least the child thieves can do is provide the full custody of the stolen children. If one does not want to feed and raise their own children then they surely have no business stealing the custody of those children. And if a custodial can not afford the cost of custody then the Courts and the law surely have no business ordering the custody to one that is incompetent.
> 
> The law has no business making the parents separating as comfortable or friendly or legalized as the law needs to stay out of personal disputes between parents. The point of the Child Support and Custody laws is to punish one of the two parents and as such the family unit is divided and compromised. That is exactly what I intend to do as Governor. I will clean it up.



If your elected governor, is it your intention to fired as many state employees?

Is it your intention to give Pardon's to all non-violent criminals?  



> I would also like the idea of creating a "common-law" marriage as soon as any couple have a baby then they need to be deemed as legally married because a baby makes marriage. And then *grant no divorce and no remarriage until all their child reach the mature age of 22.* If they have children by 2 or more mates then they would be married to each and all until the child of each matures.
> More Here


----------



## tomcatter

JP, do you have a stance on any issues other than child support?


----------



## Toxick

tomcatter said:


> JP, do you have a stance on any issues other than child support?



He doesn't particularly care for white people.


Also he was droning on about the public school system a while back, but he seems to have lost interest in that particular topic.


----------



## tomcatter

Toxick said:


> He doesn't particularly care for white people.



Kill whitey! lol



Toxick said:


> Also he was droning on about the public school system a while back, but he seems to have lost interest in that particular topic.



Not something a governor should lose interest in I should think.


----------



## hvp05

tomcatter said:


> JP, do you have a stance on any issues other than child support?


He enjoys bowing to terrorists and coddling illegal immigrants.  He believes we should open the border to allow them all in.

He also believes riding a horse is animal abuse.  (There's a thread in the horse forum about that one.)

None of these are officially part of his campaign, though.  One would think he'd get tired of talking about the "stolen children"    after the 700 millionth time.  I guess mentally unstable people are able to tolerate stuff like that.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



tomcatter said:


> JP, do you have a stance on any issues other than child support?



I suppose we could try to legalize marijuana or at least stop prosecuting it in Maryland.

I do believe it is possible that medical use of marijuana could pass and I would support that.

And as Governor then one of my first task would be to order the release of all non violent prisoners.

But these are ideas and not changing my platform of ending the injustices of the Child Support and Custody laws.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Toxick said:


> You plan to abolish divorce then? You plan to regulate abandonment?



I do not plan to abolish divorce, but I see no reason to give parent incentives and profits for one parent to separate from the other parent, as done by the Child Support and Custody laws. 

And trying to regulate abandonment is an absurdity.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> If your elected governor, is it your intention to fired as many state employees?



No.




Geruch said:


> Is it your intention to give Pardon's to all non-violent criminals?



I do have a new idea of commuting the sentence for one day for each month, so that a person sentenced to 1 year which is 12 months would be commuted to 12 days time served. Then 10 years jail time reduced to 120 days.

Each month to be down sized as one month equals one day.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Toxick said:


> He doesn't particularly care for white people.


 
I do so care about white people, and I care very much about us white folks.

I just want and expect us whites to do right, and I do not like whites doing wrong.


----------



## Geruch

*JP Cusick spit in victims face*



VoteJP said:


> I do have a new idea of commuting the sentence for one day for each month, so that a person sentenced to 1 year which is 12 months would be commuted to 12 days time served. Then 10 years jail time reduced to 120 days.
> 
> Each month to be down sized as one month equals one day.





> Originally Posted by VoteJP - I must admit that *I never have liked the idea of victim statements or of victim's right *because our US "Bill of Rights" is not designed that way, and governments do not work that way either.
> 
> If the gov treats prisoners harshly then the prisoner will become harsher, and that does not help nor serve anyone and it is detrimental to society.
> 
> Being sent to jail or to prison is in itself the punishment because the prisoner is removed from their life and family and from society, but advocating that the prisoner be punished after being put into jail or prison is a second punishment and that second punishment is counter productive.
> 
> JP Cusick spit in victim's faces



You are mentally ill, You really should get some help.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> You are mentally ill, You really should get some help.



You really do need to get educated about mental illness, and it does not apply to persons with different beliefs than your self.

If anyone reads the US Constitution's Bill of Rights then anyone can see the many rights that apply to protecting criminals against the lynch-mobs and from the law.

See particularly Amendments 4, 5, 6, 7 and Amendment 8, link HERE. 

So by this then all those that singed onto the US Bill of Rights must have been mentally ill too - not.

In fact the Bill of Rights was particularly drafted to prevent the demands of fault finders and accusers like your self.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> You really do need to get educated about mental illness, and it does not apply to persons with different beliefs than your self.
> 
> If anyone reads the US Constitution's Bill of Rights then anyone can see the many rights that apply to protecting criminals against the lynch-mobs and from the law.
> 
> See particularly Amendments 4, 5, 6, 7 and Amendment 8, link HERE.
> 
> So by this then all those that singed onto the US Bill of Rights must have been mentally ill too - not.
> 
> In fact the Bill of Rights was particularly drafted to prevent the demands of fault finders and accusers like your self.



There's one slight problem JPC  (Just Plain Crazy)............

Mr. Cusick, who was diagnosed during a psychiatric evaluation as having a personality disorder with excessive/compulsive traits, requested a jury trial but had no attorney.

He denied having any mental illness, but when asked by Judge Lerner when he would stop vandalizing buildings, he did not give an answer after pondering the question for several seconds.

Ms. Prigge requested Mr. Cusick be incarcerated, saying there's no indication his antisocial behavior will cease. She speculated his dislike of child support laws stems from the time he spent in jail in 1995 for failure to pay support.____________________________________

You were offically diagnosed as having a personality disorder.  Eveyone on this forum and the others you waste your time on remind you that you are nuts everyday.  Why is it that you can't accept that?  You are ill.  I did like the part where you said you would order the release of all non violent offienders.  That almost got a laugh out of me.  I guess I could start burglarizing other's homes and stealing their cars now.  After all, you are going to be governor and I know I'll never have to go to jail.


----------



## Dimwit Child

*"Lt Govenor" candidate*

Achieved a High School Diploma.   Went to SMC for 2 years.   Forced out of the Civil Service.  Never graduated college.  Doesnt know a computer from a kangaroo.  Its all b%lls%it.  Never "retired".  Forced from civil service for mental instability.  Suffered a stroke shortly thereafter. Real PITA when he doesnt take his "quiet down old man and behave" medecine.  

They're both loons!  Neither of them should even be allowed to vote let alone run for office!!!!


----------



## tomcatter

VoteJP said:


> I suppose we could try to legalize marijuana or at least stop prosecuting it in Maryland.
> 
> I do believe it is possible that medical use of marijuana could pass and I would support that.
> 
> And as Governor then one of my first task would be to order the release of all non violent prisoners.
> 
> But these are ideas and not changing my platform of ending the injustices of the Child Support and Custody laws.



Wouldnt having multiple platforms help gather votes?


----------



## hvp05

tomcatter said:


> Wouldnt having multiple platforms help gather votes?


   That presumes he genuinely wants to win.

He has picked the wrong side of a minor issue, directly insulted the voting public and executes the entirety of his 'campaign' via online forums.  Even his confused mind can not be surprised that he has been such a big loser.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> You really do need to get educated about mental illness, and it does not apply to persons with different beliefs than your self.
> 
> If anyone reads the US Constitution's Bill of Rights then anyone can see the many rights that apply to protecting criminals against the lynch-mobs and from the law. See particularly Amendments 4, 5, 6, 7 and Amendment 8, link HERE.
> 
> So by this then all those that singed onto the US Bill of Rights must have been mentally ill too - not.
> 
> In fact the Bill of Rights was particularly drafted to prevent the demands of fault finders and accusers like your self.


Where in the heck do you get off telling me I need to educate myself. I have every right to speak my opinion. I do believe your mentally ill. You have higher reguards for criminals then you do the victims. I would say that to anyone that thought convicted criminals were more important then the victims.  

You can twist and spin my words all you want. I'm not accusing anyone of a crime. I'm not talking about lynch-mobs or the rights of criminal getting a fair trial, etc. I'm replying about, YOUR cold hearted remarks that was clearly directed towards the victims of a crime. 


> Originally Posted by VoteJP - I must admit that *I never have liked the idea of victim statements or of victim's right *because our US "Bill of Rights" is not designed that way, and governments do not work that way either.


Let me be clear, I'm talking about VICTIMS giving a impact statement and victim's rights to do so. Victims have every right to give a impact statement in court. *A victim's  impact statement aren't givin until after the criminal is found guilty.* So the family members have every right to give a impact statement for their love one that was killed by the hands of another. We also have a law that's called, Freedom of Speech. 

You tell the family members of a love one that was killed by a drunk driver, they can't make a impact statement. 
You tell the family members  of a love one that was killed by a child molester, they can't make a impact statement.
You tell the family members  of a love one that was killed by a stray bullet, they can't make a impact statement.
You tell the family members  of a love one that was killed by a stranger, they can't make a impact statement. 

The list goes on and on. So go ahead, You tell all the victims of a crime that their voice doesn't matter. 
If you don't understand where I'm coming from, you never will.


----------



## hvp05

Geruch said:


> So go ahead, You tell all the victims of a crime that their voice doesn't matter.


I doubt he would have any trouble with that.  He stood over his wife's grave and admitted that he was not sorry for running out on her - while his son was there, I believe.  Presenting such a cold, disconnected attitude is one of the common sociopath's most adept traits.


----------



## Geruch

hvp05 said:


> I doubt he would have any trouble with that.  He stood over his wife's grave and admitted that he was not sorry for running out on her - while his son was there, I believe.  Presenting such a cold, disconnected attitude is one of the common sociopath's most adept traits.


It's sad, I do believe your right. 

I just came across that I read today, I was a bit shock. 
Which I shouldn't have been. After all, that I have read so far.

Someone said that, O'Malley was for criminals, if so, in what way, do you know?


----------



## hvp05

Geruch said:


> Someone said that, O'Malley was for criminals, if so, in what way, do you know?


Not me.  I know he's anti-death penalty and as anti-gun as any Leftist politician, but he did sign that new self-defense bill a few weeks ago.

Maybe your source meant _illegal_ criminals - O'Malley can't do enough for them.  His desktop background is probably a glittery, heart-laden image with "I ♥ Illegals".  Other than that, I can't be sure how he could be for criminals.


----------



## hvp05

Geruch said:


> It's sad, I do believe your right.


Right about Jimmy being a sociopath?  That is unequivocally true.  We went around about this a long time ago; he denied it, but then enjoyed it.  Going by this list, see how many things you can check off with reference to him.



> *·* Glibness and Superficial Charm
> *·* Manipulative and Conning
> *·* Grandiose Sense of Self
> *·* Pathological Lying
> *·* Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt
> *·* Shallow Emotions
> *·* Incapacity for Love
> *·* Need for Stimulation
> *·* Callousness/Lack of Empathy
> *·* Poor Behavioral Controls/Impulsive Nature
> *·* Early Behavior Problems/Juvenile Delinquency
> *·* Irresponsibility/Unreliability
> *·* Promiscuous Sexual Behavior/Infidelity
> *·* Lack of Realistic Life Plan/Parasitic Lifestyle
> *·* Criminal or Entrepreneurial Versatility


I am sure you can see how many of these fit without specific examples.  Then consider:  imagine you had never spoken with Jimmy, would you want your future governor to have ANY of those qualities?


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



tomcatter said:


> Wouldnt having multiple platforms help gather votes?



There are principles that apply in campaigning strategies and none are perfect. 

As like an incumbent will want to cover many platform issues because they have the advantage and such can overwhelm any competitor.

For 2 or more strong competitors as like no candidate being an incumbent, then multiple platform issues are thrown out to see which issues stick with a large contingency of voters and which do not.

For an underdog where the balance is severely uneven and the incumbent is rich and entrenched then the underdog must have as few platform issues as possible, and just one issue has to take down the top dog.

Of course my platform of Child Support and Custody reform is not what most people would expect, but that is super important in my perspective, and I would not want to be the Governor without addressing and reforming those evil laws.


----------



## Dimwit Child

tomcatter said:


> Wouldnt having multiple platforms help gather votes?



Probably means he cant chew gum and walk at the same time either


----------



## Geruch

hvp05 said:


> Right about Jimmy being a sociopath?  That is unequivocally true.  We went around about this a long time ago; he denied it, but then enjoyed it.  Going by this list, see how many things you can check off with reference to him.
> 
> 
> 
> · Glibness and Superficial Charm
> · Manipulative and Conning
> · Grandiose Sense of Self
> · Pathological Lying
> · Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt
> · Shallow Emotions
> · Incapacity for Love
> · Need for Stimulation
> · Callousness/Lack of Empathy
> · Poor Behavioral Controls/Impulsive Nature
> · Early Behavior Problems/Juvenile Delinquency
> · Irresponsibility/Unreliability
> · Promiscuous Sexual Behavior/Infidelity
> · Lack of Realistic Life Plan/Parasitic Lifestyle
> · Criminal or Entrepreneurial Versatility
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you can see how many of these fit without specific examples.  Then consider:  imagine you had never spoken with Jimmy, would you want your future governor to have ANY of those qualities?
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree he's a sociopath. It fits him to a tee.


----------



## Highlander

Geruch said:


> Yes, I agree he's a sociopath. It fits him to a tee.



They should put a picture of JPC on their web site and a link to JPC's campaign page.  He's such a perect example of a sociopath.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Highlander said:


> They should put a picture of JPC on their web site and a link to JPC's campaign page.



I do not see why they did not put a picture of me on that website either, and they do not have a link to my website either.

There is no objections to do that from me.

Of course maybe and probably they knew that my handsome picture may win votes for me, and that my website would set the record straight as it surely would.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> Of course maybe and probably they knew that my handsome picture may win votes for me,
> and that my website would set the record straight as it surely would.


   You really know how to turn someone stomach.  

Your website has no real meat and potatoes.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> I do not see why they did not put a picture of me on that website either, and they do not have a link to my website either.
> 
> There is no objections to do that from me.
> 
> Of course maybe and probably they knew that my handsome picture may win votes for me, and that my website would set the record straight as it surely would.



If you want a lot of votes, post a poll on SOMD asking everyone if they thought you were totally nuts. I suspect you'd get all the votes you need to be elected F'tard of the Forums.


----------



## CountryLady

This made me think of JPC, .... is that wrong?


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> Of course maybe and probably they knew that my handsome picture may win votes for me, and that my website would set the record straight as it surely would.



Here's another place where you can find your handsome picture.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



CountryLady said:


> This made me think of JPC, .... is that wrong?



Me being disabled does not include me using a wheelchair.

I do have some trouble walking and more trouble standing but I do not use or need a wheelchair.

I do have the handicap decal so I can park in handicap parking spaces but I only park in those places when my injuries are inflamed or if I know some thing heavy has to be carried out.

As to rocking then us Democrats rock.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> I do have the handicap decal so I can park in handicap parking spaces but I only park in those places when my injuries are inflamed or if I know some thing heavy has to be carried out.



Yeah, sure, you probably abuse the handicap sticker like you abuse the "Historic" Bronco registration tags you got so you could save money on the fees.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



thunderclapp said:


> Yeah, sure, you probably abuse the handicap sticker like you abuse the "Historic" Bronco registration tags you got so you could save money on the fees.



When you stoop low like that with baseless accusations and petty claims then it shows your own intentions as being malicious and dishonorable.

I wish you could share in the appreciation of my truck and the respect for my disabilities, but when you do not then the lacking is inside thy self.

In better cases it is a high compliment to be judged by our intentions - and you are missing the mark.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> When you stoop low like that with baseless accusations and petty claims then it shows your own intentions as being malicious and dishonorable.  I wish you could share in the appreciation of my truck and the respect for my disabilities, but when you do not then the lacking is inside thy self.  In better cases it is a high compliment to be judged by our intentions - and you are missing the mark.



I don't take suggestions or preaching from someone with your background seriously in the least.  I laugh at your naivete and pity your delusional state of mind.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



thunderclapp said:


> I laugh at your naivety and pity your delusional state of mind.



Well I am happy to hear that since many of my postings are funny and facetious and being funny makes it fun. 

Comedy and humor are some powerful political weapons - and that is so very true.


----------



## Geruch

There's nothing funny about your post at all. I fine them down right stupid. 

  Here you think you can be governor. Dream On


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> There's nothing funny about your post at all. I find them down right stupid.
> 
> Here you think you can be governor. Dream On


Somewhere we are failing to communicate because you show the laughing icons and you give it along with your words as being funny while at the same time saying there is nothing funny.

So that confuses me.

If you and others find it funny as I too see it as funny, and I am the one making it funny, then is not that the point that it is indeed funny?

Picture me as the Governor in the State Limousine touring all of Maryland from the western mountains through the eastern shore and to southern Maryland and into Baltimore and then driving me back to the Governor's mansion in Annapolis - and that is funny!


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> So that confuses me.


   That is far from the only thing that confuses you, however.

How is your campaign to be the biggest gubernatorial loser in MD history coming along?  When will your Lt. Loser be joining the forums to help promote your issue?


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> That is far from the only thing that confuses you, however.


I am happy that you can see the comedy in it all.

There certainly will not be any confusion after election day coming soon.



hvp05 said:


> How is your campaign to be the biggest gubernatorial loser in MD history coming along?



It is coming along excellent, and I get such blessings along the way that I feel that God is on my side.

And the best miracle of them all is that I win even when I lose.   



hvp05 said:


> When will your Lt. Loser be joining the forums to help promote your issue?



The forums are my game as I am the troubadour of postings.

Other people do as they do best.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> There certainly will not be any confusion after election day coming soon.


You got that right.  I am sure the consensus will be unavoidably clear.   



> And the best miracle of them all is that I win even when I lose.


I guess that perspective makes sense when you are so accustomed to losing and have nothing to lose in running - you can't appear as a bigger crackpot than you already do.


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> The forums are my game as I am the troubadour of postings.



Yeah, Mr. Shortbus HVP.  How do ya like them apples?  



VoteJP said:


> Somewhere we are failing to communicate because you show the laughing icons and you give it along with your words as being funny while at the same time saying there is nothing funny.


He got you there, Geruch.

How's the campaign coming along, JPC?


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, Mr. Shortbus HVP.  How do ya like them apples?
> 
> 
> He got you there, Geruch.
> 
> How's the campaign coming along, JPC?



I'm still interested in who he robbed to pay the fees to register to run for office.


----------



## hvp05

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, Mr. Shortbus HVP.  How do ya like them apples?


His comments do wound me sometimes.  I mean, "troubador of postings", who can compete with that?  Don't tell him though.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



vraiblonde said:


> How's the campaign coming along, JPC?



My campaign is progressing super well and I could not have asked for much better.

The fact be-told-now is that I had a very difficult time getting started and had lots of complications at first and so now it is smoothed out and running on much better to the finish line of election day.

I am still getting contacts from PAC groups and I do some times fill in their candidate questions but many I do not as the PACs are not always well done.

I do not expect any public debate as done before - until after I win the primary!

The last couple months are always the most active and intense and I am ready.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> The last couple months are always the most active and intense and *I am ready*.


I know this is asking a lot since you can hardly ever reply with a straight answer, and you don't know the meaning of the word "plan", but... could you expand on being "ready"?  What does that mean?  During one of your previous election runs you waited until the last week or two and ran an ad in _The Enterprise_.  Is that your super-duper-ultra-secret weapon this time too, or is it some other morsel of strategic genius that we can't yet imagine?


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



vraiblonde said:


> JPC, you're going to be facing these questions in the debates so you might as well work on your answers now.
> 
> And I'll be honest - at least you DO answer the questions.  O'Malley and Steny never did that.



*BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!*

Yesterday Friday I was contacted by the ABC News, New York, and they want me to send them my "official" picture to be used on TV for the nationwide News coverage of the "Mid-Term 2010" election night results.

And yes they get my website and my platform too, so the end of the Child Support extortion and the Custody stealing of children is a message going nationwide.

Three cheers.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> I know this is asking a lot since you can hardly ever reply with a straight answer, and you don't know the meaning of the word "plan", but... could you expand on being "ready"?  What does that mean?  During one of your previous election runs you waited until the last week or two and ran an ad in _The Enterprise_.  Is that your super-duper-ultra-secret weapon this time too, or is it some other morsel of strategic genius that we can't yet imagine?



Yes, of course it is some secret strategic genius weapon that can not yet be imagined.

It is like you know the answer before you ask the question.

We are ready for a campaign victory coming as a miracle.

And if that is not funny then we need to have some humor lessons.


----------



## vraiblonde

VoteJP said:


> Three cheers.



Hip hip hooray!  

JPC, I'm considering changing my voter registration from "unaffiliated" to Democrat just so I can vote for you in the primary.

Seriously.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



vraiblonde said:


> Hip hip hooray!
> 
> JPC, I'm considering changing my voter registration from "unaffiliated" to Democrat just so I can vote for you in the primary.
> 
> Seriously.



I thank you for the cheer and the show of approval for my campaign.

I say it would be a show of intelligence and an act of high civil responsibility to vote for my candidacy to Office, and this is the right time to do it now.

To change political Party must be done by August 24, 2010 deadline, link HERE, and you do have to sign the document which can be done at the MVA or go directly to our local Board of Elections in Leonardtown, link, as it takes them some 2-3 weeks to get it processed.  

The Democratic Party can be changed and improved into whatever we believe is right.


----------



## Geruch

*Difference Between Republicans and Democrats*

A Republican and a Democrat were walking down the street when they came to a homeless person. The Republican gave the homeless person his business card and told him to come to his business for a job. He then took twenty dollars out of his pocket and gave it to the homeless person.

The Democrat was very impressed, and when they came to another homeless person, he decided to help. He walked over to the homeless person and gave him directions to the welfare office. He then reached into the Republican's pocket and gave the homeless person fifty dollars.

Now you understand the difference between Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



RoseRed said:


> OH GOOD LORD!!!



I got a questionnaire from a local "Planned Parenthood" and I figure it might be interesting, attached below in Microsoft Word.

I deleted their contact info, and I highlighted the questions, but otherwise the document is accurate.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



aps45819 said:


> you missed this part
> 
> Did you wife work to support herself and your son after you abandoned them?



My case is referred to as legally "abandoned" but the wife and son were still both fine with everything they needed.

She took on some part times jobs over the years, but my wife was a stay-at-home Mom when married to me, and she remained mostly a stay at home Mom with her second son for the rest of her life, as she died of a cancer at the young age of 38. God bless her soul.



hvp05 said:


> So when you become governor, will you immediately pardon all prisoners accused/charged with crimes of desperation?  Basically the same as you letting all those in jail for CS go free.  Would the type of crime make a difference?  Like maybe you let the robbers go but not those who murdered, or would it be a clean sweep of anyone who acted in "desperation"?



That is an excellent idea, and I do hope to quickly release all non violent prisoners. 

The violent prisoners would need to be given a more thorough evaluation.



AeroTaken said:


> I was gonna ask if you wanted any cheese to go with that whine.....but then I remembered you probably already have all the gubbermint cheese you need to overflowing.



The govt cheese was many years ago as I have not heard of that in 20 or maybe 30 years ago.

If they would give out some of that free wine then that would go over much better.



thunderclapp said:


> You keep complaining about the rich.  As Governor, will you donate your salary to one of your favorite charities as Ralph Jaffe has pledged to do?



No way, as I am going to take my full pay as Governor including the perks.

I say Jaffe is wrong in that pledge as the Governor needs to be paid.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> My case is referred to as legally "abandoned" but the wife and son were still both fine with everything they needed. She took on some part times jobs over the years, but my wife was a stay-at-home Mom when married to me, and she remained mostly a stay at home Mom with her second son for the rest of her life, as she died of a cancer at the young age of 38. God bless her soul. That is an excellent idea, and I do hope to quickly release all non violent prisoners. The violent prisoners would need to be given a more thorough evaluation. The govt cheese was many years ago as I have not heard of that in 20 or maybe 30 years ago. If they would give out some of that free wine then that would go over much better. No way, as I am going to take my full pay as Governor including the perks. I say Jaffe is wrong in that pledge as the Governor needs to be paid.


Reply given here:


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> My case is referred to as legally "abandoned" but the wife and son were still both fine with everything they needed.


... everything except a dad, a part of the equation that you now claim is indispensable.  Thank goodness for her second husband.   




> That is an excellent idea, and I do hope to quickly release all non violent prisoners.
> 
> The violent prisoners would need to be given a more thorough evaluation.


So the violent ones could potentially be released also.  I'm sure the voters will appreciate the notice of what to expect.

Will you ease up on the gun laws at the same time you're releasing all these criminals or should people plan or purchasing other items with which to defend themselves?


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> So the violent ones could potentially be released also.  I'm sure the voters will appreciate the notice of what to expect.
> 
> Will you ease up on the gun laws at the same time you're releasing all these criminals or should people plan or purchasing other items with which to defend themselves?



Please!  Allow me to answer that!



> The Second Amendment is the right to use firearms against people and not to hunt animals. Just shoot me!


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> Please!  Allow me to answer that!


Things could get interesting.   

Jimmy's criminal friends may wish they had stayed in prison if they try to assault a grandma with a gun.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> So the violent ones could potentially be released also.



A violent crime does not in itself mean that the person is violent, or that they pose any future threat.

We must not allow our fears to rule our decisions, or at least I will not.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> A violent crime does not in itself mean that the person is violent


Of course not, because as you have taught us, the law forces people to do things they wouldn't normally do.  It's always the law's fault - never any responsibility on the back of the poor criminal.



> or that they pose any future threat.


... unless they get desperate again and have to go shoot, maim, or assault someone for a meal.  As long as they don't have to go into one of those slave jobs it's okay.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> A violent crime does not in itself mean that the person is violent, or that they pose any future threat.
> 
> We must not allow our fears to rule our decisions, or at least I will not.


There you go kissing up to the criminals again. How Sweet 

People that commit violent crimes, tend to be repeat offenders.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



BS Gal said:


> Welcome back, JPC!



   I got a big write-up in the Annapolis Newspaper today.

Link = Court records dog some candidates • (Top Stories Annapolis, MD - The Capital)

I got the bottom or end of the article which is always the best place, and they told about my big platform of reform, and even told how my jail term was my non violent civil disobedience.

Rock and roll.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> I got a big write-up in the Annapolis Newspaper today.
> 
> Link = Court records dog some candidates • (Top Stories Annapolis, MD - The Capital)
> 
> I got the bottom or end of the article which is always the best place, and they told about my big platform of reform, and even told how my jail term was my non violent civil disobedience.



You poor thing.  Where does it say anything about your jail term  being non violent civil disobedience?  Are you expecting those who never heard of you to "read between the lines" again?  Was "It came out perfect and beautiful … " the only part of your email worth quoting?  *How about you showing us the entire email?*

Your "big article" didn't spend a lot of copy on you.  But you did beat out O'Malley.  I'm impressed.

I used Microsoft Word to get a word count from the article.

Words about James King: 265
Robert Eckert: 263
Scott W. Dibiasio and Jason W. Papanikolas: 142 (Combined)
Brian K. McDaniel: 126
Jim Rosapepe: 119
John Kane (Mary's husband): 119
James P. Cusick: 75
George Law: 69
John Booze: 58
Zina Pierre: 52
Jim Rosapepe: 51
Tony McConkey: 40
Ken Eidel: 37
Martin O'malley: 33


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I got a big write-up in the Annapolis Newspaper today.


Only you could be pleased with an article that opens with, *"In political campaigns, there is rarely anything that can hurt a candidate more in the present than allegations about his or her past."* 

Funny how when there is a thread that you begin to ruin with your trash and someone responds you say, "This thread is not about me," yet when there is an article where you are one one-hundredth of the content, you boast about it like it's all about you.

I did find one of the lines regarding you to find a nice symbiosis with the [first] reader comment:


> Cusick has had numerous stints in jail for protesting those rules...





> *A hot mess* - 2010-08-01 11:23:29
> 
> If a canidate keeps running afoul of the law,why should you want him or her to represent you.


Indeed.


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> Funny how when there is a thread that you begin to ruin with your trash and someone responds you say, "This thread is not about me," yet when there is an article where you are one one-hundredth of the content, you boast about it like it's all about you.



Excellent point!


----------



## hvp05

*It should also be noted...*

... that you are under the sub-heading *"Lesser-known statewide candidates have had some legal issues as well."*

Doesn't seem as though your thousands of hours of online campaigning have gotten you far.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> I got a big write-up in the Annapolis Newspaper today.
> 
> Link = Court records dog some candidates • (Top Stories Annapolis, MD - The Capital)
> 
> I got the bottom or end of the article which is always the best place, and they told about my big platform of reform, and even told how my jail term was my non violent civil disobedience.
> 
> Rock and roll.



Wow, Jimmy.  You must be so excited.  You got so much attention today.  You made the papers.  I'll bet you are celebrating with your family and friends.  Oh, I forgot.  You don't have any family or friends.  Sorry!  Oh, well. at least you made the paper and can sleep tonight knowing that your name will end up in the bottom of so many litter boxes.


----------



## thunderclapp

Highlander said:


> Wow, Jimmy.  You must be so excited.  You got so much attention today.  You made the papers.  I'll bet you are celebrating with your family and friends.  Oh, I forgot.  You don't have any family or friends.  Sorry!  Oh, well. at least you made the paper and can sleep tonight knowing that your name will end up in the bottom of so many litter boxes.



Aw cut it out, Highlander.  You just made soda come out of my nose!


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> Funny how when there is a thread that you begin to ruin with your trash and someone responds you say, "This thread is not about me," yet when there is an article where you are one one-hundredth of the content, you boast about it like it's all about you.



This thread here is about me.

Duh.


----------



## Highlander

VoteJP said:


> This thread here is about me.
> 
> Duh.



Would someone please start another thread or two about Jimmy?  He needs more attention.


----------



## thunderclapp

Highlander said:


> Would someone please start another thread or two about Jimmy?  He needs more attention.



Yeah, you can do that here, but the Baltimore Sun has closed or deleted the 2 most recent threads that he hijacked.  One he opened himself and disguised it as "Democratic Primary 2010" but it was solely about him.  The Sun closed it recently.  They gave him and all other candidates an official candidate's blog, but he doesn't use it for anything.  He's only made 3 posts to that one, the last one being on July 13.  He clearly doesn't know what he's doing considering how he publicly exposes himself to so much ridicule and disrespect on the internet.  If he did this much harm to himself in everyday life outside of the internet, he would be hospitalized and put in a straight jacket.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> Duh.


Another good campaign slogan for you, bighead.


----------



## Geruch

I thought only teens use that word, "Duh", Guess not. 

JP, this thread is about you but so are a lot of other threads as well. 
I was wondering, You ever get tired of saying the SOS, same old stuff?

BTW, That article really put you in a positive light, not. 
I don't care how you spin it. What you did was childish.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> I thought only teens use that word, "Duh", Guess not.



You guess right, because that word is said by both young and old as even babies say it, and it is said worldwide. 

It fact it is pronounced the exact same way in every language in every culture throughout humanity.



Geruch said:


> JP, this thread is about you but so are a lot of other threads as well.
> I was wondering, You ever get tired of saying the xxx, same old stuff?



Actually when the same old stuff is interesting then to repeat it is not hard nor tiring to do.

A famous quote goes like this (but I do not remember the exact words): The art of conversation is to be able to discuss the same thing over and over again and still find it interesting each time.



Geruch said:


> BTW, That article really put you in a positive light, not.
> I don't care how you spin it. What you did was childish.



The words that Jesus Christ said was that His followers are to become like little children, Matthew 18:3, and He really means "children of God" and not "childish" as you call my actions.

The article delivered the message that I wanted delivered and that is the important point, and it went directly to Annapolis the Capital of Maryland and on the Internet too, so I am well pleased with it.


----------



## retiredweaxman

You guess right, because that word is said by both young and old as even babies say it, and it is said worldwide. 

It fact it is pronounced the exact same way in every language in every culture throughout humanity.

I am going to have to call BS on this one!!!!

I was married to a woman from Spain for about 14 years and never once did she or her family ever speak the word DUH. I have visited Italy dozens of times, picked up the language and never heard the word spoken there either. I took advanced French in 8th grade - then 4 years in High School and again never heard the word DUH.

JP - you will have to prove from a credible source (not Wikipedia) your assertion that the word is spoken in EVERY culture throughout humanity. I am also willing to wager that your friends - the Arabs - don't speak the word either...


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> A famous quote goes like this (but I do not remember the exact words): The art of conversation is to be able to discuss the same thing over and over again and still find it interesting each time.



You have not even closely mastered the art of conversation if that quote is what defines it because the only things most people here find interesting, if not annoying, are your many symptoms of a psychological problem.  A parrot has better talents in the art of conversation than you have.

How's that for a run-on sentence?


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> I am going to have to call xx on this one!!!!
> 
> I was married to a woman from Spain for about 14 years and never once did she or her family ever speak the word DUH. I have visited Italy dozens of times, picked up the language and never heard the word spoken there either. I took advanced French in 8th grade - then 4 years in High School and again never heard the word DUH.
> 
> JP - you will have to prove from a credible source (not Wikipedia) your assertion that the word is spoken in EVERY culture throughout humanity. I am also willing to wager that your friends - the Arabs - don't speak the word either...



What I posted is an absolute fact and an immaculate truth and I can not believe anyone would dare to challenge such a grand declaration of such super brilliance.

The proof surely is not in Wikipedia as people are expected to use their own brains and their vision to see into the great beyond and know the absolute truth just by de-facto. 

Just because you never heard it in French or Spanish or Italian does not nullify such an immaculate reality as this one.

Consider it as like this in any language on earth in all of humanity throughout the eons and the ages, that in response to "JP this thread is not about you" and the only possible reply in any language is the exact same by being the famous and worldwide expression of "duh", and it sounds exactly the same all through history in every corner of the world - yes it does.

And of course it is spoken in Aramaic too, as they had the word before the English language existed.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> What I posted is an absolute fact and an immaculate truth and I can not believe anyone would dare to challenge such a grand declaration of such super brilliance.
> 
> The proof surely is not in Wikipedia as people are expected to use their own brains and their vision to see into the great beyond and know the absolute truth just by de-facto.
> 
> Just because you never heard it in French or Spanish or Italian does not nullify such an immaculate reality as this one.
> 
> Consider it as like this in any language on earth in all of humanity throughout the eons and the ages, that in response to "JP this thread is not about you" and the only possible reply in any language is the exact same by being the famous and worldwide expression of "duh", and it sounds exactly the same all through history in every corner of the world - yes it does.
> 
> And of course it is spoken in Aramaic too, as they had the word before the English language existed.



Yea...you got me...NOT!!!!! Show me where it states the word was derived from Aramaic BEFORE the English language existed (unless we were speaking something else prior to the 1960s)....

Main Entry: duh 
Pronunciation: \ˈdə, usually with prolonged ə\
Function: interjection 
Date: 1966
1 —used to express actual or feigned ignorance or stupidity
2 —used derisively to indicate that something just stated is all too obvious or self-evident

Duh - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Here is another site:

Origin: 1963

In 1963, the New York Times Magazine explained the usefulness of this little word: "A favorite expression is 'duh.'... This is the standard retort used when someone makes a conversational contribution bordering on the banal. For example, the first child says, 'The Russians were first in space.' Unimpressed, the second child replies (or rather grunts), 'Duh.'"

Well, duh. It's a no-brainer. It began as an outward expression of a slow-witted cartoon character's mental processes, as in a 1943 Merrie Melodies movie: "Duh.... Well, he can't outsmart me,' cause I'm a moron." Later in the twentieth century it blossomed into every man, woman, and child's condescending exclamation upon hearing a self-evident and thereby unnecessary remark. It is so simple that it is one of the first verbal weapons learned by children, so effective that it stays in their linguistic arsenal as they grow to adulthood. For maximum effect, duh can be extended long and loud, with an extra twist in the pitch of the voice.

Because it stoops to the presumed mental level of the remark on which it comments, duh can backfire, implying that the perpetrator rather than the recipient is dimwitted. But since most of us are not Rocket Scientists (1985), who cares? We've made our point, regardless. Duh!

duh: Definition from Answers.com

Or how about this...

duh  /dʌ; often pronounced with a dentalized d/  Show Spelled[duh; often pronounced with a dentalized d]  Show IPA 
–interjection 
(used to express annoyance at banality, obviousness, or stupidity.) 
Use duh in a Sentence
See images of duh
Search duh on the Web

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Origin: 
1960–65, Americanism 

Duh | Define Duh at Dictionary.com


----------



## hvp05

retiredweaxman said:


> the second child replies (or rather grunts), 'Duh.'


I think this is a key part.  'Duh' is a pretty simple word, and it's easy to see how people, even young people who are learning to talk and those in early civilizations, could make the sound "duh" without intending to say the word as we understand it.

I'd take it light on Jimmy for not seeing the difference; his childlike brain is easily confused.


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> I'd take it light on Jimmy for not seeing the difference; his childlike brain is easily confused.



DUH!


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



thunderclapp said:


> You poor thing.  Where does it say anything about your jail term  being non violent civil disobedience?  Are you expecting those who never heard of you to "read between the lines" again?  Was "It came out perfect and beautiful … " the only part of your email worth quoting?  *How about you showing us the entire email?*
> 
> Your "big article" didn't spend a lot of copy on you.  But you did beat out O'Malley.  I'm impressed.
> 
> I used Microsoft Word to get a word count from the article.
> 
> Words about James King: 265
> Robert Eckert: 263
> Scott W. Dibiasio and Jason W. Papanikolas: 142 (Combined)
> Brian K. McDaniel: 126
> Jim Rosapepe: 119
> John Kane (Mary's husband): 119
> James P. Cusick: 75
> George Law: 69
> John Booze: 58
> Zina Pierre: 52
> Jim Rosapepe: 51
> Tony McConkey: 40
> Ken Eidel: 37
> Martin O'malley: 33



I simply must say that your obsession with me is going way too far.

Being a political heckler is one thing but you have exceeded heckling.

Your avatars are about me and your location is about me and your home page website is about me and that shows an unhealthy obsession.

The idea is that you are to speak for yourself and have your own identity and not to feed off of me.

You have gone too far out into an unhealthy circumstance. FYI.


----------



## Fishn Guy

VoteJP said:


> I simply must say that your obsession with me is going way too far.
> 
> Being a political heckler is one thing but you have exceeded heckling.
> 
> Your avatars are about me and your location is about me and your home page website is about me and that shows an unhealthy obsession.
> 
> The idea is that you are to speak for yourself and have your own identity and not to feed off of me.
> 
> You have gone too far out into an unhealthy circumstance. FYI.



It sure is funny to watch though...


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> I simply must say that your obsession with me is going way too far.
> 
> Being a political heckler is one thing but you have exceeded heckling.
> 
> Your avatars are about me and your location is about me and your home page website is about me and that shows an unhealthy obsession.
> 
> The idea is that you are to speak for yourself and have your own identity and not to feed off of me.
> 
> You have gone too far out into an unhealthy circumstance. FYI.




Awwww JP - you left me out...now I think I am going to weep....

However, I caught you in a fib...expounding the truth...a bold faced lie...and yet you can not defend your stance against an obvious truth. The manly thing to do is to admit you were blowing smoke up my butt and move on...Admit to us you ae no different than any other politician and will say and do whatever you feel you need to do to move your personal agenda.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> I simply must say that your obsession with me is going way too far.
> 
> Being a political heckler is one thing but you have exceeded heckling.
> 
> Your avatars are about me and your location is about me and your home page website is about me and that shows an unhealthy obsession.
> 
> The idea is that you are to speak for yourself and have your own identity and not to feed off of me.
> 
> You have gone too far out into an unhealthy circumstance. FYI.



Yeah, I'm codependent.  

I was wondering when I was going to get a response from you.

What's the matter, am I getting on your nerves?  Telling too much about you?  You've got so much stuff out there that it will probably take until the primary election for me to finish what I'm doing.  You won't hear from me after you lose.  

So call it an obsession if you want.  I consider it my job as a citizen.

And don't forget what you said...



> Not liking a poster on an Internet Forum is small peas compared to our enemies at home. Codependency Discussions at DailyStrength: How to Avoid Engaging in Futile Discussions


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> I simply must say that your obsession with me is going way too far.
> 
> Being a political heckler is one thing but you have exceeded heckling.
> 
> Your avatars are about me and your location is about me and your home page website is about me and that shows an unhealthy obsession.
> 
> The idea is that you are to speak for yourself and have your own identity and not to feed off of me.
> 
> You have gone too far out into an unhealthy circumstance. FYI.



You evaded the question again.

*How about you showing us the entire email?*

And you are correct in one thing.  My avatar of you is giving me the creeps.  I was waiting to hear from you before I changed it.


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> And don't forget what you said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking a poster on an Internet Forum is small peas compared to our enemies at home.
Click to expand...

Not to mention when he said:





VoteJP said:


> As to the Internet Forums they are designed (not purposely designed) that way in that most posting are hostile or in argument because this is how human being discuss things.


So if anyone ever did agree with him, it would necessarily violate JP's #1 Rule of Internet Discussions.





VoteJP said:


> The fact remains that in 2008 I got 19,067 votes just in 5th District including 1,194 votes here in St Mary's County


Going back through that old post, I thought I'd pull this out also.  Did you know that Fred Phelps - scumbag leader of the Westboro Baptists - did better than you when he ran for KS Senator?

> Phelps has run in various Kansas Democratic Party primaries five times, but has never won. These included races for governor in 1990, 1994, and 1998, receiving about 15 percent of the vote in 1998.  In the 1992 Democratic Party primary for U.S. Senate, Phelps received 31 percent of the vote.  Phelps ran for mayor of Topeka in 1993  and 1997.


At least you should be able to beat his governor election numbers.  If not, that'll look really pathetic.


----------



## thunderclapp

*The Obsessive Heckler*

Part III



VoteJP said:


> The idea is that you are to speak for yourself and have your own identity and not to feed off of me.



No, the idea is to give you as much publicity as I can.  You ought to thank me, The Truth Is Clear and MarylandCitizen.  If it wasn't for us, you'd hardly have anything recent on the search engines.  Nobody's going to be searching for VoteJP if they want to find out anything about you.



> I am best to be the Obsessive Heckler because I am the only one that will get the word out about you, and without me as the Obsessive Heckler then it will not get done by any means. J.P. for MD Governor - Herald-Mail Forums



Are you regretting of your own words now?


> I write what I mean and *I mean what I write*.  Plus *I intend to be held accountable for all I say and all I do* so I will not play with words. http://forums.somd.com/2226806-post168.html





> It is okay to be on the search engines... You could change your name if that really worries you. I have my own real name on several other Forums and sites and it is okay...  We must not allow other people or strangers to be a threat or an intimidation to us. J P "Booky" Cusick Sr


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> *What I posted is an absolute fact and an immaculate truth and I can not believe anyone would dare to challenge such a grand declaration of such super brilliance.*
> The proof surely is not in Wikipedia as people are expected to use their own brains and their vision to see into the great beyond and know the absolute truth just by de-facto.
> 
> Just because you never heard it in French or Spanish or Italian does not nullify such an immaculate reality as this one.
> 
> Consider it as like this in any language on earth in all of humanity throughout the eons and the ages, that in response to "JP this thread is not about you" and the only possible reply in any language is the exact same by being the famous and worldwide expression of "duh", and it sounds exactly the same all through history in every corner of the world - yes it does.
> 
> And of course it is spoken in Aramaic too, as they had the word before the English language existed.



I called you out JPC - proved that you were WRONG - and yet you can not respond...

At least admit it when you are wrong. People can't think any less of you anyway (as proven in these forums).

A little lesson for you though - if you are going to use terms like "absolute fact," "immaculate truth," "grand declaration" and "super brilliance" you had better have facts to back it up.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> I called you out JPC - proved that you were WRONG - and yet you can not respond...
> 
> At least admit it when you are wrong. People can't think any less of you anyway (as proven in these forums).
> 
> A little lesson for you though - if you are going to use terms like "absolute fact," "immaculate truth," "grand declaration" and "super brilliance" you had better have facts to back it up.



It is a joke, as it is meant to be funny and one needs to have some sence of humor.

I said the "duh" to hvp for obvious reasons, and then I gave a funny excuse for the word to Geruch, and then you jumped in all serious and pompous so I gave you an even more ridiculous barrage in a hope that you would see the point that it is "funny" which it is. 

Now I did not lie as it is the same international word throughout all of humanity while at the same time it is me being facetious and funny.


----------



## Bay_Kat

uh oh, looks like JP is waking up from his drunken stupor.


----------



## thunderclapp

*Extra!  Extra!  J P Cusick Gets Put Down Hard*

It's finally happened!  For everyone's reading pleasure.


> Wow, you are a strange dude, and you are the first one that I have ever truly backed off from and I have done forums for many years.
> 
> I certainly disagree with everything you posted but any debate with you is hereby dead as even I can not go there.
> 
> You might see it as a victory but I say not.
> 
> Maybe other posters have stressed you out and so that would explain such extreme defensiveness as that is my guess, but there is no discussion going on with your postings and you are a first for me.
> 
> To get back to this thread topic then I refer back to my posting #2 as I cheer on Bootsy as she showed me a cool aspect of President Eisenhower that I had not known before.
> 
> Salam alaikum.
> Read all about it.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> It is a joke, as it is meant to be funny and one needs to have some sence of humor.
> 
> I said the "duh" to hvp for obvious reasons, and then I gave a funny excuse for the word to Geruch, and then you jumped in all serious and pompous so I gave you an even more ridiculous barrage in a hope that you would see the point that it is "funny" which it is.
> 
> *Now I did not lie as it is the same international word throughout all of humanity *while at the same time it is me being facetious and funny.



So, it is you being funny...yet you go ahead and make the same stupid remark about it being used throughout all humanity....guess you were being funny again....

Have you checked out my non-scientific poll recently? 41 votes and 10 (24 percent) for you...Gee I guess maybe the others in SOMD land do not see your humor either. Looks like you will not be shut out in the primary..but it will be ugly for you. I can't wait to see your concession speech. Wait a minute, I might be the only one in attendence!!!! You bring the popcorn and I will supply the sodas.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> Actually when the same old stuff is interesting then to repeat it is not hard nor tiring to do.


For me, it actually gets quite boring reading the same old stuff. 

It's clear to me that, You want to "Eliminate" child support and custody laws. And it's clear to me that, Your doing this so that non-custodial parents wouldn't be put in jail for disobeying a court order to pay child support. 

But yet, You can't tell me the percentage of non-custodial parents that actually go to jail for non support. 
You talk and talk but you show no proof to back up your claim. 



VoteJP said:


> The article delivered the message that I wanted delivered and that is the important point, and it went directly to Annapolis the Capital of Maryland and on the Internet too, so I am well pleased with it.


Who do you think is going to vote for someone with a child like mine? 
When you sat in your vehicle thinking of  how to get revenge against the government. Because you got put in jail for disobeying a court order to pay child support. You was only thinking about yourself.

You said, You gave a funny excuse. I seen nothing funny about it. It was down right STUPID.

I think the word Duh, is use when a teens have nothing intelligent to say.  Or their just trying to be a smart @ss. That's my impression of the word. In my world, I never heard a adult say that word. Duh sound more like a slang word. Then something a intelligent person would say.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> So, it is you being funny...yet you go ahead and make the same stupid remark about it being used throughout all humanity....guess you were being funny again....



Yes, of course that was funny too, and I do a lot of humor on the Forums as it makes the discussions as less intense and more fun to do.

I am a very funny person and people do have great fun when I am around.

A person really can not take on a serious subject and do a serious task without a healthy sense of humor, because otherwise the seriousness will tear the person(s) down. 

With me as Governor then we will have great fun tearing down the evil Child Support and Custody laws. 



retiredweaxman said:


> Have you checked out my non-scientific poll recently? 41 votes and 10 (24 percent) for you...Gee I guess maybe the others in SOMD land do not see your humor either. Looks like you will not be shut out in the primary..but it will be ugly for you.



This Forum has a large number of mindless Republicans, and they talk big and vote in the polls but I am a Democratic Party candidate, and the vote is only in the Democratic Party primary so their Republican votes do not count.

After my primary victory THEN it will be the Republicans that get crushed under the call for reform.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> This Forum has a large number of mindless Republicans, and they talk big and vote in the polls but I am a Democratic Party candidate, and the vote is only in the Democratic Party primary so their Republican votes do not count.
> 
> After my primary victory THEN it will be the Republicans that get crushed under the call for reform.



You have No Proof that the persons that voted are Republicans, now do you.

I'm a register Dem, It be a cold day in hell before I vote for a nut case like you. 

Can't wait until Sept. 14th, when I can vote for anyone but you.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> This Forum has a large number of mindless Republicans, and they talk big and vote in the polls but I am a Democratic Party candidate, and the vote is only in the Democratic Party primary so their Republican votes do not count.
> 
> After my primary victory THEN it will be the Republicans that get crushed under the call for reform.



Hey JP - beware of who you call mindless Republicans. Please allow me to quote something from your own Myspace page:

About me:
Very conservative. A Christian but like other religions too. A vegetarian but no one else is. Quiet but not shy. Very well read. 

So, you are Conservative yet you are running a liberal agenda as a Democrat?? You also mention that you are a "Christian" yet you have supported and defended the Muslim religion much more than you have Christianity.

Historic 1980 Ford Bronco, rocks! (Mr. James Cusick) | MySpace

I found this to be hilarious!!!

Who I'd like to meet:
Woman that likes me.

As I am a literal person and interpret what people write verbatim...Am I to understand that all you want to do is to meet ANY woman that can stand you?? Does this mean EVERY woman you ever met hates you??? Could that be because of your stance on child support???


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> I found this to be hilarious!!!
> 
> Who I'd like to meet:
> Woman that likes me.
> 
> As I am a literal person and interpret what people write verbatim...Am I to understand that all you want to do is to meet ANY woman that can stand you?? Does this mean EVERY woman you ever met hates you??? Could that be because of your stance on child support???



It is meant to be funny. 

Duh.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> It is meant to be funny.
> 
> Duh.



I am seeing a trend...when someone calls you out and proves that you are full of horse doodie (trying to keep it clean) - then you were only kidding about the original subject.

Edit: Is this the way you will approach the media if you were to win the Governor's seat? Reform Child Support??? I was only kidding!!!!

What a crock of crap!!!!!!!


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> I am seeing a trend...when someone calls you out and proves that you are full of horse doodie (trying to keep it clean) - then you were only kidding about the original subject.



I appreciate you keeping it clean, as apparently that is too great of a restraint for some posters.

I did not say I was kidding, just because it is funny does not make it as wrong or dishonest, and what I said is still true that the word is spoken the exact same all over the planet earth in every language, and that is both funny while being true and accurate.

Being funny by me does not mean that I am being dishonest as I try to always be truthful in every way.



retiredweaxman said:


> Edit: Is this the way you will approach the media if you were to win the Governor's seat? Reform Child Support??? I was only kidding!!!!



I am not kidding and that is not a joke even if aspects of it is funny.

It is comical that parents and the law will steal children (as Custody) and then demand cash payments as "Child Support" to pay them that stole the child, and that is one really big joke indeed, but mine will be the last laugh.



retiredweaxman said:


> What a xxxxx of xxxx!!!!!!!



And here comes back the dirty words in the same post that you declare some attempt to keep it clean.

This is really disappointing.


----------



## retiredweaxman

retiredweaxman said:


> I am seeing a trend...when someone calls you out and proves that you are full of horse doodie (trying to keep it clean) - then you were only kidding about the original subject.
> 
> Edit: Is this the way you will approach the media if you were to win the Governor's seat? Reform Child Support??? I was only kidding!!!!
> 
> What a crock of crap!!!!!!!



*CROCK OF CRAP - CROCK OF CRAP - CROCK OF CRAP - CROCK OF CRAP*

Lots of naughty and bad words there!!!! Will your ears bleed if I use the real words I want to use????


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> *xxxxx xx xxxx - xxxxx xx xxxx - xxxxx xx xxxx - xxxxx xx xxxx*
> 
> Lots of naughty and bad words there!!!! Will your ears bleed if I use the real words I want to use????



Your simply have a dirty and perverted sense of humor.

Others will laugh along with you, but not I.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> Your simply have a dirty and perverted sense of humor.
> 
> Others will laugh along with you, but not I.



Here is the dilemna - I found it to be quite funny!!!!

Kind of like you and the "funny" things you said during our little debate!!! you never have broached the subject - when caught blowing smoke, you claim things were said in jest...or you were trying to be funny.

Why not admit it - you were called out and got caught blowing smoke!!!!


----------



## Geruch

You should read how he feels about "Sex Offenders". 

James P. Cusick, "If I was convicted of such an offense whether I was guilty or not guilty, then I would not submit to the registry myself, and I surely would turn to violent crime before I would submit to such a public pillory."

Relief for Sex Offenders 

There's more if you care to read.


----------



## thunderclapp

*The Obsessive Heckler*



Bay_Kat said:


> uh oh, looks like JP is waking up from his drunken stupor.





hvp05 said:


> He's delusional, in every sense of the word.  Maybe you haven't interacted with him enough to see that.   :shrug:



[QUOTE='jelsey]
I feel certain that any person of decent (or INdecent) character reading these postings will see that your head is so far up your azz that the only thing YOU see is crap of your own making.
[/quote]



jrob said:


> Quit hating on Americans.  If government control is your panacea, you should probably move to a totalitarian state where everyone else will think just like you.





WV Orange & Black said:


> It’s idiotic statements like, “The Mom clearly made a big mistake”, which clearly defines just how little some care about the smallest victims of senseless child abuse.
> 
> In response to the idiotic claim that the act committed by this piece of trash, and unbelievably defended by at least one, is not “child abuse”, perhaps you need a better understanding of just what Maryland law states “child abuse” is.





WV Orange & Black said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, I present to you a clear example of a mentally malfunctioning, attempt at confabulation.
> 
> Please, just save your sanity and walk away.
> 
> Rebecca Himes, your escort to the mental evaluation is ready.



You see James?  It's not just me.  I went the entire day without commenting and there are plenty of people doing just as I do.  I don't need to keep commenting because so many others are keeping the mission alive.  But if you don't like me calling you out for things you say, wait and see what happens when I keep quiet.  The silence will be deafening.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



VoteJP said:


> This Forum has a large number of mindless Republicans, ...





retiredweaxman said:


> Why not admit it - you were called out and got caught blowing smoke!!!!



I said "mindless" and that was not accurate and not nice and not true as they do have "minds" and I just wish they would use theirs minds in better ways.

I was wrong for saying that, and it was not a truthful statement, and here I confess my wrong.

It really is difficult to be factually truthful even when giving great effort to the task.

You got me and I do admit it.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> I said "mindless" and that was not accurate and not nice and not true as they do have "minds" and I just wish they would use theirs minds in better ways.
> 
> I was wrong for saying that, and it was not a truthful statement, and here I confess my wrong.
> 
> It really is difficult to be factually truthful even when giving great effort to the task.
> 
> You got me and I do admit it.



Thank you for finally admitting you were wrong.


----------



## thunderclapp

*J P Cusick on the issues*

QUALIFICATIONS:* 
What are your qualifications for the office of Governor?*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: No one else has the fortitude and determination nor the understanding of the Child Support and Custody law reform issues as I will bring to the office of Governor which makes me as the best candidate for the job. The reforms needs to be done right and I am the best one to do it.

RUNNING MATE'S QUALIFICATIONS:
* What are your running mate's qualifications for the office of Lt. Governor?*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: Class President and Valedictorian Great Mills High School, MD. University of Maryland 3 masters degrees in Computer Science, Psychology and in Advanced Mathematics. 6 years US Marine Corp, served in Korean conflict. Retired civil service. Naval Aviation Logistics, Pax NAS, Computer Analyst GM 17.

ENERGY: *How should Maryland address its future energy needs?*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: To increase the use of nuclear power and wind power generation and decrease petroleum fuel usage. We could try to start getting our Maryland petroleum fuels from other American States.

EDUCATION: *How should state government work with local governments to solve the crisis in funding for public K-12 education.*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: I would be open to new ideas and new strategies. The State could allocate resources by the individual Counties criteria. We can gain school funding by the reforms for the Child Support and Custody laws and by releasing such non violent prisoners throughout Maryland.

ECONOMY: *What measures to stimulate Maryland’s economy would you propose?*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: Maryland economy is already stimulated a plenty, and the latest reports show Baltimore as the #15 in ranking of American cities which is well placed for our largest city. So we could create new legislation requiring employers to hire more and to lay off less as that is the bottom line.

BUDGET: *Even accounting for the beginnings of an economic recovery, the projected budget shortfall for next year is $1.5 billion. What are some of the specific spending cuts or revenue increases you would support to balance the budget?*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: We do not want revenue increases for employees, but I would cut the unneeded spending on Child Support enforcement and grant release for non violent prisoners. Raise the taxes only on the very financially capable is an option, as like stopping businesses from passing the tax on to the customers.

CHESAPEAKE: *What more can/should be done by the state to protect the Chesapeake Bay system and its resources?*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: We could stop the exploitation and harvesting of the sea life in the Bay as then the crabs and oysters and assorted life can flourish and the sea life will help to clean the waters. These things can be done through artificial environments on shore.

TRANSPORTATION: *What are your transportation priorities, and how should they be funded?*
J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: I would like to see an end to all toll ways and toll fares throughout Maryland. We need to start having the funding before the priorities. Seek federal transportation funds. We could require having fully adequate infrastructure before permitting new growth.
Voter411.org


----------



## retiredweaxman

thunderclapp said:


> QUALIFICATIONS:*
> What are your qualifications for the office of Governor?*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: No one else has the fortitude and determination nor the understanding of the Child Support and Custody law reform issues as I will bring to the office of Governor which makes me as the best candidate for the job. The reforms needs to be done right and I am the best one to do it.
> 
> RUNNING MATE'S QUALIFICATIONS:
> * What are your running mate's qualifications for the office of Lt. Governor?*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: Class President and Valedictorian Great Mills High School, MD. University of Maryland 3 masters degrees in Computer Science, Psychology and in Advanced Mathematics. 6 years US Marine Corp, served in Korean conflict. Retired civil service. Naval Aviation Logistics, Pax NAS, Computer Analyst GM 17.
> 
> ENERGY: *How should Maryland address its future energy needs?*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: To increase the use of nuclear power and wind power generation and decrease petroleum fuel usage. We could try to start getting our Maryland petroleum fuels from other American States.
> 
> EDUCATION: *How should state government work with local governments to solve the crisis in funding for public K-12 education.*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: I would be open to new ideas and new strategies. The State could allocate resources by the individual Counties criteria. We can gain school funding by the reforms for the Child Support and Custody laws and by releasing such non violent prisoners throughout Maryland.
> 
> ECONOMY: *What measures to stimulate Maryland’s economy would you propose?*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: Maryland economy is already stimulated a plenty, and the latest reports show Baltimore as the #15 in ranking of American cities which is well placed for our largest city. So we could create new legislation requiring employers to hire more and to lay off less as that is the bottom line.
> 
> BUDGET: *Even accounting for the beginnings of an economic recovery, the projected budget shortfall for next year is $1.5 billion. What are some of the specific spending cuts or revenue increases you would support to balance the budget?*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: We do not want revenue increases for employees, but I would cut the unneeded spending on Child Support enforcement and grant release for non violent prisoners. Raise the taxes only on the very financially capable is an option, as like stopping businesses from passing the tax on to the customers.
> 
> CHESAPEAKE: *What more can/should be done by the state to protect the Chesapeake Bay system and its resources?*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: We could stop the exploitation and harvesting of the sea life in the Bay as then the crabs and oysters and assorted life can flourish and the sea life will help to clean the waters. These things can be done through artificial environments on shore.
> 
> TRANSPORTATION: *What are your transportation priorities, and how should they be funded?*
> J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: I would like to see an end to all toll ways and toll fares throughout Maryland. We need to start having the funding before the priorities. Seek federal transportation funds. We could require having fully adequate infrastructure before permitting new growth.
> Voter411.org



All I can say is, "WOW!!!"

1. Reforming child support will be the key to all Maryland's problems??? JPC - it has been asked of you numeroue times and I will repeat - How much money will the state save by reforming Child Support? Do not just state numbers (even I can do that) - show some pertinent facts to support your numbers. How many prisoners can be released - how much does it cost to house and feed those prisoners - how much money will the State save by cutting xx number of jobs in the Child Supoprt Division - etc. Failure to do so will lead me to believe you are blowing smoke up my backside AGAIN (as it has already been proven by me and admitted by you in a previous post)!!!
2. Stop all harvesting in the Ches Bay??? What will the fishermen and crabbers do for an income not to mention all the charter fishing crews and restaurants that DEPEND on the Bay for their livelihood? How about the weekend crabbers and fishing people? Will you also stop them from simple family enjoyment (picnic and fishing on the Bay)?
3. So you want the State that is 1.5 BILLION in the hole to mandate to successful money making companies how to run their business? Does this really make sense to you? The State is bleeding money - Corporations are making money and you want the State to dictate to them how to allocate their money?
4. Cut out all toll roads and make sure the infrastructure is in place before new building and construction? Where in God's name do you think the money comes from for road construction? Tolls (amongst other places)!!!!! So you want the State to be MORE dependent on the Federal Government when John Q. Public is crying for a smaller Government????

You are a serious NUTBAG!!!!!


----------



## Geruch

CHESAPEAKE: What more can/should be done by the state to protect the Chesapeake Bay system and its resources?

J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr.: We could stop the exploitation and harvesting of the sea life in the Bay as then the crabs and oysters and assorted life can flourish and the sea life will help to clean the waters. These things can be done through artificial environments on shore.

Exactly how is this suppose to help clean up the Bay waters, JP ? 

So you think stopping people from harvesting crabs, oysters and fish is going to clean the Bay up. 
Apparently you don't know why there's been a on going fight to clean up the Bay water.

I have to ask, How's that "Self Education" working out for you, Not to good ha. I can tell.


----------



## hvp05

J. P. Cusick | Michael W. Lang Jr. said:


>


Typical baseless Leftist rhetoric:  no facts or proof to support anything, just a lot of talk showing how he thinks he knows how to run your life better than you.

I think Marylanders would be rudely surprised that, even if killing CS were to save some money, it would be far offset once he would ease regulations on illegals and increase welfare entitlements worse than they already are.

The state loses $1.3 billion+ to illegals each year and this loser would dig the hole deeper.  Note that getting rid of them, on the other hand, would nearly take care of the budget shortfall in of itself.

I couldn't vote for somebody like that even as a joke.


----------



## retiredweaxman

THUNDER, HVP and all - JPC never came out to play with us today...


----------



## Bay_Kat

retiredweaxman said:


> THUNDER, HVP and all - JPC never came out to play with us today...



what a shame, maybe he's in jail again, where he belongs, probably spray painting campaign slogans on the courthouse or something.


----------



## hvp05

retiredweaxman said:


> JPC never came out to play with us today...


   Post 710.  You responded to it.   :shrug:

No worries, I imagine that despite saying he enjoys spreading his crap, even he gets tired of talking about this stuff endlessly.  Gives him more of a chance to hang around the online dating sites...


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> Post 710.  You responded to it.   :shrug:
> 
> No worries, I imagine that despite saying he enjoys spreading his crap, even he gets tired of talking about this stuff endlessly.  Gives him more of a chance to hang around the online dating sites...


----------



## retiredweaxman

hvp05 said:


> Post 710.  You responded to it.   :shrug:
> 
> No worries, I imagine that despite saying he enjoys spreading his crap, even he gets tired of talking about this stuff endlessly.  Gives him more of a chance to hang around the online dating sites...



I felt I owed it to the buttmunch...I had been calling him out for days and he admitted he was wrong. The least I could do was acknowledge his admittance.


----------



## hvp05

hvp05 said:


> Gives him more of a chance to hang around the online dating sites...


He's been gone for a while now.  Maybe he found a clueless hottie to hook up with.



Or he's bound by the feet and ankles, bare naked in a hotel room in Lex. Park waiting for someone to find him.

What a great moment in his political "career" that would be.


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> He's been gone for a while now.  Maybe he found a clueless hottie to hook up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Or he's bound by the feet and ankles, bare naked in a hotel room in Lex. Park waiting for someone to find him.
> 
> What a great moment in his political "career" that would be.



Unfortunately he posted in the religion forums this morning, no such luck that he's gone.  I was really hoping he was locked up again.


----------



## thunderclapp

Bay_Kat said:


> Unfortunately he posted in the religion forums this morning, no such luck that he's gone.  I was really hoping he was locked up again.



Could he have finally come to his senses and now sees how the only thing his writings do is help him make a fool of himself?  I seriously doubt that and I hope he hasn't.  I have so much fun watching the show and posting the reviews.

Maybe he is pouting and hoping we miss him.

Maybe he got arrested.

Maybe somebody ran over his "internet wire" with a lawn mower again.

Maybe he fell asleep and got locked in the library for the weekend.

Maybe he got flown to California to be on the Jimmy Kimmel show like Basil Marceaux


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> Could he have finally come to his senses and now sees how the only thing his writings do is help him make a fool of himself?


Nah.  He hasn't yet, therefore he never will.



> Maybe he got flown to California to be on the Jimmy Kimmel show like Basil Marceaux


   At least he didn't come across like a drunk who stumbled in from the street that time.  I think he looked more presentable.

Jimmy... nothing could make him more presentable.  Or sane.

Maybe we should all send Jimmy Kimmel his name and platform and tell him to invite JPC on his show.


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> Maybe we should all send Jimmy Kimmel his name and platform and tell him to invite JPC on his show.



Geruch, have you done this yet?


----------



## Geruch

thunderclapp said:


> Geruch, have you done this yet?



Welllllllll, I have no idea who Jimmy Kimmel  is. 
Oh never mine, I look him up. He has a tv show. 
There's another crazy nut running for Governor in Tennessee.

Here's a link to Vote411.org, It's the "Cached Link" from google. It leads to the same place.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Well, it has been 3 days or so since JPC came out to play with us in this forum - yet he has posted in the Religions forum. My guess is, we have become too tough for him to handle and he is retreating - licking his wounds along the way (at least that is what I am hoping he is licking).

If he thinks we are tough - what the Heck does he think will happen if he were to win the nomination and the Right Wingers get a hold of him and his record???


----------



## thunderclapp

*Cusick's Real Goal*

You just have to read this.  It is Cusick in a nutshell and what he *wishes* would happen to him.



> "I hate to say this, but I set the Internet up," he said. "I set the Internet up so they would talk bad about me because it's the only way to get hits."





> Basil Marceaux was one step further. For a public exhausted by politics-as-usual, he offered not only an outlandish ad but an outlandish persona, so beyond reason that he demanded attention. His popularity happened at lightning speed, taking just days rather than the years most political candidates require -- and those are the fortunate ones who rise from obscurity at all.





> In Thursday's election results, Marceaux won only half a percent of the final count -- but that still represented more than 3,000 people who used their only vote to support a man who said he would prioritize ending "traffic-stop slavery."



Basil Marceaux lost his race, but on Web he won place in public imagination


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> You just have to read this.  It is Cusick in a nutshell and what he *wishes* would happen to him.


I don't know what Jimmy would do if he ever actually won anything.  His head may _literally_ explode.

It would be entertaining to see him on national t.v. going on about the evil laws for a couple minutes, but I think it's a safe bet he will never gain notoriety outside SoMD.


----------



## Star_Rider

thunderclapp said:


> Basil Marceaux lost his race, but on Web he won place in public imagination


That and he has his own t-shirts and mugs!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Star_Rider said:


> That and he has his own t-shirts and mugs!!!



That is hilarious!


----------



## hvp05

Star_Rider said:


> That and he has his own t-shirts and mugs!!!


He is his own brand.   

In one of the stories about him someone commented that Basil makes over $100K/year.  Not sure how he does it - and he may not either - but he's managed to become a hit.

Maybe Jimmy should hire him as a consultant.


----------



## Geruch

retiredweaxman said:


> Well, it has been 3 days or so since JPC came out to play with us in this forum - yet he has posted in the Religions forum. My guess is, we have become too tough for him to handle and he is retreating - licking his wounds along the way (at least that is what I am hoping he is licking).
> 
> If he thinks we are tough - what the Heck does he think will happen if he were to win the nomination and the Right Wingers get a hold of him and his record???


Aren't you glad he's not posting? He just said the SOS day after day.
He has over 30 different threads just on this forum with the SOS.

There are some people in this world that love attention. Whether it's positive or negative. 
I believe he's one of those kind of people. He knows he doesn't have a chance of winning.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Geruch said:


> Aren't you glad he's not posting? He just said the SOS day after day.
> He has over 30 different threads just on this forum with the SOS.
> 
> There are some people in this world that love attention. Whether it's positive or negative.
> I believe he's one of those kind of people. He knows he doesn't have a chance of winning.



Nawwww - I miss the joker and the "SOS" that he posts...it's fun to read through his feces laced posts (see how I kept it clean JPC?) and poke holes in his story and prove to him how much he stretches the truth to conform to what he thinks he believes - and to what he thinks we all should believe.


----------



## thunderclapp

Geruch said:


> Aren't you glad he's not posting? He just said the SOS day after day.
> He has over 30 different threads just on this forum with the SOS.
> 
> There are some people in this world that love attention. Whether it's positive or negative.
> I believe he's one of those kind of people. He knows he doesn't have a chance of winning.



I posted the questionnaire on all of the sites he posts on.  Quite a few responses were posted about it.  Unfortunately for us, the Sun deleted the thread and all of the posts without even an explanation or moving it to the "Are you going to vote for JP" thread.

So there was/is plenty for him to respond to.  I think that we have won and he has realized that he can't be ridiculed if he keeps quiet.  I posted several quotes from other people where he was being ridiculed or chastised to prove that I wasn't the only one doing it and that I didn't need to do it because everyone else would keep it alive.  He only posted a few comments since then.  He must have been overwhelmed when confronted with his statements.  Maybe he is putting together his responses.


VoteJP said:


> See my big picture on the Baltimore Sun = Maryland governor: candidates seek governor's mansion.
> 
> And I hear that it was a front page story.
> 
> You guys could never take the heat as I can.



Obviously, he can NOT take the heat.  Obviously he can NOT stand by his own words.

I think he should reflect on his prior endorsement of Martin O'Malley for Governor:



> "The best method now available in my opinion would be to elect Martin O'Malley as the next Governor of Maryland to get better sense in the State's budget." J PCusick Endorses Martin O'Malley


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> He must have been overwhelmed when confronted with his statements.  Maybe he is putting together his responses.
> 
> Obviously, he can NOT take the heat.  Obviously he can NOT stand by his own words.


You do know he's been holding this same position, at least on here, since 2006, right?  I'm not sure why he shut up so abruptly, and he may be doing it as some sort of 'strategy', but it's not because we've "won" anything against him.  If anything, he seems to have gone _more_ off the deep end, and in these past couple election cycles has taken to posting on more forums.  He's like Jason or Michael Myers:  you can impale him on a pole or put a shotgun slug through his head (with facts, that is   ) but he'll keep coming back.


----------



## retiredweaxman

hvp05 said:


> You do know he's been holding this same position, at least on here, since 2006, right?  I'm not sure why he shut up so abruptly, and he may be doing it as some sort of 'strategy', but it's not because we've "won" anything against him.  If anything, he seems to have gone _more_ off the deep end, and in these past couple election cycles has taken to posting on more forums.  He's like Jason or Michael Myers:  you can impale him on a pole or put a shotgun slug through his head (with facts, that is   ) but he'll keep coming back.



I wonder if his silence is due to a lawn mower and a wireless router again. Maybe he fell into the crapper (and thus the reason why he is so full of feces). Maybe he had an extra 20 bucks and went to the "No Tell Motel."


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> You do know he's been holding this same position, at least on here, since 2006, right?  I'm not sure why he shut up so abruptly, and he may be doing it as some sort of 'strategy', but it's not because we've "won" anything against him.  If anything, he seems to have gone _more_ off the deep end, and in these past couple election cycles has taken to posting on more forums.  He's like Jason or Michael Myers:  you can impale him on a pole or put a shotgun slug through his head (with facts, that is   ) but he'll keep coming back.



Yes, I do and I believe that I have read EVERYTHING he has posted everywhere  since 2005.  And I do also so believe that this is a new strategy.  He is still posting in a new child support thread on the Sun.  I don't think he can stand not sounding off for too long.  He recently said he got depressed about not being able to post as much when the lawnmower man cut his "internet wire".  So far he hasn't been here since the 8th and he may not have seen my post about us having won.  I don't think he can let my comment get by unchallenged.  We all have our strategies.  It's also possible that he just got tired of us specifically and is taking a short break.  I know he'll start up again.  Even after he finished admitting that he couldn't deal with Jrob in the Sun Forum and that he never came across anyone like him , he still came back the next day for more punishment.He has no control over himself and that is why he thinks he can control others.  As he said before and as you probably already read,





> "I try to get people angry as my way of CONTROLLING others and I say you are correct in this case. That is not my only means of extending control but it is one way. "





hvp05 said:


> He's like Jason or Michael Myers:  you can impale him on a pole or put a shotgun slug through his head (with facts, that is   ) but he'll keep coming back.


Yeah, but neither Jason nor Michael Myers, nor Freddie Kreuger ever filed for disability for their injuries they were ultimately responsible for.

Something for him to think about is that a lot of people have said that they LIKE Basil Marceaux and they enjoy watching him.  Even though many people laugh at him, they don't dislike him.

Most people laugh at and get irritated by J P Cusick and many people dislike him.


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> Yes, I do and I believe that I have read EVERYTHING he has posted everywhere  since 2005.


Stalker.   


   I don't know how you've been able to track him down, especially when he uses another alias.  Once he begins spouting whatever junk, he's easy to spot no doubt.



> We all have our strategies.  It's also possible that he just got tired of us specifically and is taking a short break.  I know he'll start up again.


I think it's funny that after retiredweaxman began posting, JPC said he could not resist engaging the new opponent; yet, he only responded to him a few times.  I wonder if he is not misunderstanding how the Intardnet works, and thinks that if he does not post for a while it will make it harder for people to search and find stuff on him.   



> Yeah, but neither Jason nor Michael Myers, nor Freddie Kreuger ever filed for disability for their injuries they were ultimately responsible for.


Well, as somebody told me a day or two ago:  if an analogy was a perfect facsimile, you would merely be saying the same thing twice.



> Something for him to think about is that a lot of people have said that they LIKE Basil Marceaux and they enjoy watching him.  Even though many people laugh at him, they don't dislike him.


Important difference there.  People could not imagine Basil as their governor, but at least they thought he was entertaining.  Jimmy's child support stance is irritating, but what really makes him detestable IMO is his unending defense of everything Islamic and his willingness to bash America.  That's why I could not place even a joking vote for him.


----------



## thunderclapp

*Thunderclapp's secrets revealed!*



hvp05 said:


> Stalker.


:bellylaugh
Yeah, I'm an obsessive heckler too.



hvp05 said:


> I don't know how you've been able to track him down, especially when he uses another alias.  Once he begins spouting whatever junk, he's easy to spot no doubt.



I think that once someone mentioned that he wrote a book, I did a search on "Cusick Codependency" and that is how I found Booky.  I just started following every link after that.  He had an entire page full of his favorite links on his book website and I found more of him through those.  He deleted the page after I had mentioned it.  He also deleted all of his info on the daily strength site.  The more I found, the more pissed I became because of the different experts he poses himself as.  The Daily Strength forums are the worst because in order to push his book, he tried to come across as an expert psychiatric counselor .  He's just like a pervert giving candy to little boys and girls.



hvp05 said:


> I think it's funny that after retiredweaxman began posting, JPC said he could not resist engaging the new opponent; yet, he only responded to him a few times.



Yes, I was wondering what happened with that idea.



hvp05 said:


> I wonder if he is not misunderstanding how the Intardnet works, and thinks that if he does not post for a while it will make it harder for people to search and find stuff on him.



Yeah, you would think he would know that from all of his superior self-education.  I have found 3 different emails that he has used.

Funny thing happened.  I think the Google Toolbar learns and remembers what you search for and one day I just started to type "Ja" and the first suggestion in the dropdown list showed his real address that was listed on a site.  When I clicked on it, it showed his address AND a google earth type picture of his house with his Bronco parked on the street.  It was an absolute total accident.  He uses a Post Office box as his official address but there are some publicly available pdf files that show his address in court documents.  He thinks I'm obsessed with him, but everything was extremely easy to find and most of it I found by accident.

Yeah, right.  Stuff disappears if people don't use it.

But he will say that all of that stuff is beneficial to him.

Sorry that I just went on and on about this.  But now it's hear for all to see.  Or now it's here for all to sea.  Or whatever he might type.

Rock and roll!


----------



## retiredweaxman

I was wondering the same thing...he wanted the challenge then dropped off the face of the Earth when I cornered him on some "facts" he threw out. 

It might  be because I challenged him to come up with some concrete numbers for inmates, money to feed the inmates he would free, how much would the Gov't save from the child support crap he was spreading, etc...

I never heard from him since - so I attribute that to the basic "blowing of smoke" that he is so famous for.

At the bottom of the forum page, you can see who is currently logged on. I have not seen VOTEJP since Saturday or Sunday.

C'mon JPC - your peeps are calling you out!!!!


----------



## thunderclapp

retiredweaxman said:


> At the bottom of the forum page, you can see who is currently logged on. I have not seen VOTEJP since Saturday or Sunday.



You can also look at a message he has posted and just above "post reply" on the left side, the little circle will be green if he is online.

If you click on his name and then click "view public profile", the right side will show a user's last activity.  he is online now as I am typing this at 12:57 pm Tuesday.


----------



## retiredweaxman

thunderclapp said:


> You can also look at a message he has posted and just above "post reply" on the left side, the little circle will be green if he is online.
> 
> If you click on his name and then click "view public profile", the right side will show a user's last activity.  he is online now as I am typing this at 12:57 pm Tuesday.



I followed your advice and clicked on his VoteJP profile and found this:

Last Activity: 08-08-2010 05:41 PM 

Unless he has a 2nd account on SOMD...which would not surprise me in the least.

I have the feeling he is acting like a silent fart...lurking around...waiting to sneak out and gag us with his "knowledge."


----------



## thunderclapp

retiredweaxman said:


> I followed your advice and clicked on his VoteJP profile and found this:
> 
> Last Activity: 08-08-2010 05:41 PM
> 
> Unless he has a 2nd account on SOMD...which would not surprise me in the least.
> 
> I have the feeling he is acting like a silent fart...lurking around...waiting to sneak out and gag us with his "knowledge."



Silent but deadly.

It was different when he was logged in earlier.  It appears that the date and time of last activity is actually the date and time of the last message he posted, which is true in this case.  When he was logged in, it showed today at 12:42 or something close to that.  A user can also make themselves invisible which he may have done after reading our messages but that is only a possibility.  I'm not saying that I think he did that.


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> he wrote a book, I did a search on "Cusick Codependency"


I haven't really wondered until now, but I can't find much on that.  Looks like he put it out just a year and a half ago and it's already out-of-print - perhaps because he self-published it.  Amazon doesn't even have a price on it; although, they do give it a rank:  4,496,046, and I'm curious how close to the bottom that is.   



> The Daily Strength forums are the worst because in order to push his book, he tried to come across as an expert psychiatric counselor .


Yeah, that's pretty low of him.  Just because he's "read a lot" doesn't mean he knows anything, but an unsuspecting person in need might not realize that if Jimmy could use enough fancy words.

Somebody with as many mental disorders as he should be the recipient of lifelong counseling, not the dispenser of it.



> When I clicked on it, it showed his address AND a google earth type picture of his house with his Bronco parked on the street.  It was an absolute total accident.


   I'm going to have to look that up as well.


----------



## Geruch

thunderclapp said:


> Silent but deadly.
> 
> It was different when he was logged in earlier.  It appears that the date and time of last activity is actually the date and time of the last message he posted, which is true in this case.  When he was logged in, it showed today at 12:42 or something close to that.  A user can also make themselves invisible which he may have done after reading our messages but that is only a possibility.  I'm not saying that I think he did that.



I don't believe you are mistaken. Before I posted this my last activity was.
Last Activity: Today 02:28 PM 
Viewing Thread JP for Governor. @ 02:28 PM

It is correct that you can be invisible but it still will show your last activity. Whether you post or not.

Edit To Add;

Now I'm invisible it shows last activity before posting this.
Last Activity: Today 02:36 PM 
Viewing Index Southern Maryland Community Forums @ 02:36 PM 

I think your seeing things Thunder.


----------



## thunderclapp

Geruch said:


> I don't believe you are mistaken. Before I posted this my last activity was.
> Last Activity: Today 02:28 PM
> Viewing Thread JP for Governor. @ 02:28 PM
> 
> It is correct that you can be invisible but it still will show your last activity. Whether you post or not.



How strange!  Eveyone's profile shows the last activity, even while they are online, but yours doesn't have that info when I look at it and you are online now.  You have more powers than I realize!


----------



## Geruch

hvp05 said:


> I haven't really wondered until now, but I can't find much on that.  Looks like he put it out just a year and a half ago and it's already out-of-print - perhaps because he self-published it.  Amazon doesn't even have a price on it; although, they do give it a rank:  4,496,046, and I'm curious how close to the bottom that is.


This is the title of his book

Guide to Codependency, A: Making the Condition Understandable to Anyone Who Wants to Know
Author name J.P. Cusick

First he try to sell it for, $14.95, then $19.95 and now $24.95
I have the pics to prove it. Book is made through Publish American
That's a lot for such a small 6 x 9, 84 page paperback book. 

I would post the link but it's against terms and condition.


----------



## Geruch

thunderclapp said:


> How strange!  Eveyone's profile shows the last activity, even while they are online, but yours doesn't have that info when I look at it and you are online now.  You have more powers than I realize!



I may have powers after all JP did call me a witch. I could be a witch you never know. lol


----------



## retiredweaxman

According to the list on the bottom of the forums page, he is on line now (3:26pm Tuesday)...hopefully he comes into OUR house to play!!!!


----------



## retiredweaxman

He left at 4:05 and never strolled into this forum. He spent all of his time in the religions forum debating 2 people in there.

It would seem as though he bit off more than he could chew in this forum and has decided to haunt some people he thinks he can win against.


----------



## retiredweaxman

hvp05 said:


> I haven't really wondered until now, but I can't find much on that.  Looks like he put it out just a year and a half ago and it's already out-of-print - perhaps because he self-published it.  Amazon doesn't even have a price on it; although, they do give it a rank:  4,496,046, and I'm curious how close to the bottom that is.
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty low of him.  Just because he's "read a lot" doesn't mean he knows anything, but an unsuspecting person in need might not realize that if Jimmy could use enough fancy words.
> 
> Somebody with as many mental disorders as he should be the recipient of lifelong counseling, not the dispenser of it.
> 
> I'm going to have to look that up as well.




I do not know how reliable these numbers are - but I might have a beginning number for you:

Here's the latest numbers

Books on Kindle
Showing 1 - 12 of 263,225 Results


Amazon Books
Showing 1 - 12 of 26,392,246 Results

I post this with a caveat.

I think they shouldn't be able to count repeat books in the count.  To say they have 260,000 books is misleading when 127 are Tom Sawyer, 141 Pride and Prejudice, 57 versions of wuthering heights, 377 of 20,000 leauges under the sea, 54 Treasure Island, and 125 Huckleberry Finn's.  I'm sure we could easily go up into the thousands by repeat books.  

Link here:

Amazon & Kindle book numbers


----------



## happyappygirl

retiredweaxman said:


> I have the feeling he is acting like a silent fart...lurking around...waiting to sneak out and gag us with his "knowledge."




  May i borrow that analogy?


----------



## retiredweaxman

happyappygirl said:


> May i borrow that analogy?



Of course you may...royalties are extra


----------



## DipStick

thunderclapp said:


> You poor thing.  Where does it say anything about your jail term  being non violent civil disobedience?



Right here



> One of the most colorful court records belongs to James P. Cusick, a Democrat from Hollywood, who is running on a platform to change child support and custody laws.
> 
> Cusick has had numerous stints in jail for protesting those rules with acts such as spray-painting public buildings like the State House with the words "Child support thieves" and "Thou shalt not steal."
> 
> "It came out perfect and beautiful … " he wrote in an e-mail.



Oh, wait a minute, it doesn't.


----------



## thunderclapp

DipStick said:


> Right here
> Oh, wait a minute, it doesn't.



I had to read it twice before I got your point.  Good one!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Still nothin' from him.  Wonder if this is how he'll act as Governor, when things don't go his way, he'll just ignore everyone?  Or just ignore the ones that don't agree with him.

I see he's sticking to the religion forums.  And apparently he is smoking something serious tonight, he's talking about negotiating with terrorists.  For anyone who isn't in that thread, what is wrong with this man?  Can he really be serious about that?


----------



## thunderclapp

Bay_Kat said:


> Still nothin' from him.  Wonder if this is how he'll act as Governor, when things don't go his way, he'll just ignore everyone?  Or just ignore the ones that don't agree with him.
> 
> I see he's sticking to the religion forums.  And apparently he is smoking something serious tonight, he's talking about negotiating with terrorists.  For anyone who isn't in that thread, what is wrong with this man?  Can he really be serious about that?



He is trying very hard to get people's attention on the Sun forums.  It's pretty comical.  Very child like.  Most people are ignoring him even in the thread about his favorite topic of child support.



VoteJP said:


> That is talking about me "J.P. Cusick" in the last three sentences, which of course is the best location in any News report when there are many references.  I say the reporter did my campaign the best of service since she directly told that my campaign platform was to reform the Child Support and Custody laws which is correct indeed, and that is the message that I want transmitted.  And she wrote that my spray paintings were political "protesting" which did come out "perfect and beautiful". May God bless her - and the Annapolis Newspaper too. Baltimore Sun talk forum - View Single Post - "Court records dog some candidates"





VoteJP said:


> *First Lady Tours Maryland State House*
> 
> 
> I just hope that when they told the First Lady of the USA of the history of our Maryland State House - that they rightly informed her of the historical event in the year 2000 when it was spray painted as an act of non violent civil disobedience with the famous words of "Child Support thieves" and "Thou Shalt not steal" written in spectacular red spray paint on the pillars of our State House.
> 
> This account is true, and I myself did that deed, and now this is part of our Maryland historical record. Baltimore Sun talk forum - View Single Post - First Lady Tours Maryland State House



He just can't take the heat he was getting here.


----------



## Geruch

thunderclapp said:


> He is trying very hard to get people's attention on the Sun forums.  It's pretty comical.  Very child like.  Most people are ignoring him even in the thread about his favorite topic of child support.


James P. Cusick Sr. is very much like a child in the way he thinks. 

He's like a teenage kid that threw a fit because he had to do something that he didn't want to do. So he goes out and spray graffiti onto some buildings. Then he brags about it afterwards, even years later. He thinks it's cool. That's something to be proud of. He doesn't seem to realize it makes him look stupid and childish.


----------



## hvp05

Bay_Kat said:


> Wonder if this is how he'll act as Governor, when things don't go his way, he'll just ignore everyone?


Either that or threaten to punch or shoot them - and then back down from it.   



> And apparently he is smoking something serious tonight, he's talking about negotiating with terrorists.


Oh, "negotiating" is an improvement over what he has said many times.  He has continually proffered that the Muslims have given us "peace" terms and, if we comply, they will halt their violence.  What he glosses over, of course, is that to them the only way to earn peace is to become one of them, otherwise you are an infidel... no other way about it.

And yes, he is serious because he's a wacko America hating fascist.  Part of his delusion is he thinks no one realizes that.





			
				Don'tVoteJP said:
			
		

> the historical event in the year 2000


   He really does think quite a lot of himself.   I once googled for articles concerning his spray-painting tantrums and found nothing.  I'm glad thunderclapp posted that one article from the newspaper archives or I would have thought the incidents had passed completely into oblivion without so much as a blurb.


----------



## Matthew

Bay_Kat said:


> Still nothin' from him.  Wonder if this is how he'll act as Governor, when things don't go his way, he'll just ignore everyone?  Or just ignore the ones that don't agree with him.
> 
> I see he's sticking to the religion forums.  And apparently he is smoking something serious tonight, he's talking about negotiating with terrorists.  For anyone who isn't in that thread, what is wrong with this man?  Can he really be serious about that?



   I suggested that he go into the lion's den and test the courage of his convictions that the terrorists would listen to him instead of hiding out over here in safety. Instead he said what I suggested was sickening and that devolved into calling anyone who didn't agree with him  cowardly, unchristian, etc.
 So he deflected the question, which suggests that he is all those things he called everybody else. I suppose his faith isn't as strong as he claims it is nor his confidence in his muslim"friends".


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> I once googled for articles concerning his spray-painting tantrums and found nothing.



That is the beauty of it.

Like a rare treasure of great value which only the few get to enjoy.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> That is the beauty of it.
> 
> Like a rare treasure of great value which only the few get to enjoy.



Yet you continuously brag about it as if you are proud of what you had done and the way it portrays you.

I know when I have something of "beauty" I want to parade it around and show my friends...why not do the same for us and parade around the links to the articles...

Seriously, it can't hurt your image - you have bragged about it on your VOTEJP web page - so what have you got to hide???


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> only the few


Would that be you and your 10 favorite voices in your head?

Let me ask this:  has anyone ever praised or thanked you for doing the spray painting?  Has anyone ever told you they changed their mind on child support after reading your "masterpiece"?


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> Let me ask this:  has anyone ever praised or thanked you for doing the spray painting?  Has anyone ever told you they changed their mind on child support after reading your "masterpiece"?



You really understand nothing of this.

It was myself that sang the praises and thanked God for the deed, as it was my offering of praise and thanksgiving so surely no one is to praise or thank me.

And the deed was not done for the benefit of my friends or allies as it was done to and for my enemies.

So even today the deed is still being used as my weapon, and my enemies still stand behind that "masterpiece".

So I say - thank you Jesus, and praise be to God, amen.

It is when my enemies curse me and as they condemn me then that is my thanks and my praise coming through to me.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> You really understand nothing of this.


I think I understand it quite well.  I expected that your short answer would be, "No," and I was right.


----------



## somdcrab

any ######s runnin dis year? southern dems rock !!!!


----------



## Geruch

What I think happen was JP got tired of living on the street. So he had to think of away to get arrested. By doing something that would land him in jail for a few years. 

After all, He's the only one that benifitted. He got free room and board on the taxpayers. Think about it. From his record no sooner he would get out of jail. He would be back in jail. Even in 2000 he was homeless. 

I don't doubt that a few homeless people have broken the law, in order to have a roof over their head. Free food, etc. Their probably thinking anything is better then living on the streets.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> What I think happen was JP got tired of living on the street. So he had to think of away to get arrested. By doing something that would land him in jail for a few years.
> 
> After all, He's the only one that benifitted. He got free room and board on the taxpayers. Think about it. From his record no sooner he would get out of jail. He would be back in jail. Even in 2000 he was homeless.
> 
> I don't doubt that a few homeless people have broken the law, in order to have a roof over their head. Free food, etc. Their probably thinking anything is better then living on the streets.



You must be a spoiled brat with a pampered life to say such uninformed nonsense.

The truth is that the homeless people are constantly harassed by the police, and living outside is great fun and exhilarating except for the police harassments and the societal pressures.

And the jails are not comfortable, and everyone in jail wants to get out of there.

Of course by your logic the only reason that I am running for Governor is so then I will get to live in the Mansion and ride in the Limo.

"Ain't it da truth."


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> You must be a spoiled brat with a pampered life to say such uninformed nonsense.
> 
> The truth is that the homeless people are constantly harassed by the police, and living outside is great fun and exhilarating except for the police harassments and the societal pressures.
> 
> And the jails are not comfortable, and everyone in jail wants to get out of there.
> 
> Of course by your logic the only reason that I am running for Governor is so then I will get to live in the Mansion and ride in the Limo.
> 
> "Ain't it da truth."


You can say what you will but I'm neither spoiled nor do I live a pamper life. 
Unlike you I have to work for a living. I'm not sitting on my buns waiting for a handout.

You need to read a few articles. You may think living on the street is fun. 
You don't speak for all homeless people. Others have a different view on being homeless. 

Being homeless is a tough life for some. That's the truth.

Jenifer has testified he's been committing crimes so police will put him in jail.

Homeless Airplane thief gets nine months in jail.

Homeless man stab another homeless man.

Homeless in Hagerstown

Homeless ‘brothers’ reflect on their lives.

Three homeless men share stories.

About 25 homeless people had to leave. 

Annual count uncovers local homeless camps.

Homeless


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> You need to read a few articles. You may think living on the street is fun.
> You don't speak for all homeless people. Others have a different view on being homeless.
> 
> Being homeless is a tough life for some. That's the truth.



It is tough to be homeless and I know that.

My point was that being put into jail is worse than being homeless.

People really do not go to jail to avoid being homeless, and even in winter when some homeless will break the law to get shelter in jail then it is because jail is better than dying. 

And it makes a huge difference when one first becomes homeless as people do panic and drop into depression where as a person being homeless a few times of for over a year and then the person becomes changed in mind and in attitude.

Super rich people will jump out of their office windows if they go down to only a few million dollars as they can not face being poor, so some working class people will kill them self when they lose their job, and many people that become homeless will freak out.

It was very hard on me when the thieving Child Support put me out on the streets, but I did have a car at first and there was another Man too living in his car so it was easier having a friend out at the same time. Then the Child Support put me in jail again and I lost my car and got thrown out homeless again then I went over to the SMC Circuit Court house and slept on the front door steps as I figured the thieves putting me out to die then I would do it in their face and eyes. That is how I got my "trespassing" charge, and when I got released (4 moths jail for my trespassing) then I went back to live at the Courthouse again and the cops stopped arresting me as I refused to leave and they did not want me in jail, so I lived at the SMC Courthouse for several months until I decided to spray paint the building with my own epitaph of "Child Support is legalized thieves" and such as that in green spray paint.

So being homeless is tough, but with a right attitude to make the best of it then being homeless is a wild adventure.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> It was very hard on me...


Yes, everyone knows your self-inflicted sob story.   



> So being homeless is tough, but with a right attitude to make the best of it then being homeless is a wild adventure.


And one day that former homeless person can hope to stick it back to the man by living off the taxpayer and running for political office.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> It is tough to be homeless and I know that.
> My point was that being put into jail is worse than being homeless.
> 
> People really do not go to jail to avoid being homeless, and even in winter when some homeless will break the law to get shelter in jail then it is because jail is better than dying.
> 
> And it makes a huge difference when one first becomes homeless as people do panic and drop into depression where as a person being homeless a few times of for over a year and then the person becomes changed in mind and in attitude.
> 
> Super rich people will jump out of their office windows if they go down to only a few million dollars as they can not face being poor, so some working class people will kill them self when they lose their job, and many people that become homeless will freak out.
> 
> So being homeless is tough, but with a right attitude to make the best of it then being homeless is a wild adventure.


Ohhhhhh Now you want to change your story a little bit. After I show you a few articles. 
Which is base on truth, not some fiction base story. 



VoteJP said:


> The truth is that the homeless people are constantly harassed by the police, *and living outside is great fun and exhilarating* except for the police harassments and the societal pressures.



You also said this, 



VoteJP said:


> *Being homeless is a fun and interesting and exciting thing to do.*The greatest problem is in dealing with the self-righteous population and the constant harassments by the police.
> 
> The richer people living in their luxuries really miss-out on a lot of life by being jailed in their own housing.
> 
> Baltimore Homeless


From these two previous comments their no doubt in my mine that you think being homeless is, 
The words you used to describe being homeless was. Great Fun, Interesting, Exciting, Exhilarating, Wild Adventure.

I believe homeless people will do anything to survive. Doesn't matter what the season is. 
Just like the homeless guy that threw a cinder block on the windshield of a police car. 
It does happen but I doubt if many homeless people would admit to it.


----------



## DeeCee

Lets talk about thievery.

Stealing 3% of a state of MD essential employee's already meager pay every single pay period, over a year ago, which was suppose to be temporary, and still happening every single payperiod with no end in sight. No cost of living raise. No raise period.

THEN Enacting 3-5 furlow days this year on TOP of the 3% pay snatch - FYI in case you don't know what that is, furlow are forced days off without pay. 

Members of congress are, or course, exempt from either.

Now THAT's STEALING. 

Helping your kids financially? You squirted 'em you owe 'em till they're 18. It's called (in your case loosely) being a parent.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Geruch said:


> From these two previous comments their no doubt in my mine that you think being homeless is,
> The words you used to describe being homeless was. Great Fun, Interesting, Exciting, Exhilarating, Wild Adventure.
> 
> I believe homeless people will do anything to survive. Doesn't matter what the season is.
> Just like the homeless guy that threw a cinder block on the windshield of a police car.
> It does happen but I doubt if many homeless people would admit to it.



If people were actually free and allowed to live free and the harassment of people being homeless would stop, then there would be many more people living free - and like having tent homes and moving up north in summer and down south in the winter, and get their food off of the land.

The inhuman demands of society makes so few indeed are truly free in this world.

And many poor and homeless people simply do not know how to truly enjoy the experience. The old saying that "Youth is wasted on the young" is applicable and comparable to explain why "Homelessness is wasted on the poor" in that most poor do not know how to appreciate their experience.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> If people were actually free and allowed to live free and the harassment of people being homeless would stop, then there would be many more people living free - and like having tent homes and moving up north in summer and down south in the winter, and get their food off of the land.
> 
> The inhuman demands of society makes so few indeed are truly free in this world.
> 
> And many poor and homeless people simply do not know how to truly enjoy the experience. The old saying that "Youth is wasted on the young" is applicable and comparable to explain why "Homelessness is wasted on the poor" in that most poor do not know how to appreciate their experience.



WOW!!!! You can't be that freaking stupid, can you????

*most poor do not know how to appreciate their experience* 

By your own admission, you are not very well off (disabled and all), yet you went out and bought a flat screen TV!! Why can't you live by your own words and have a 13 inch black and white TV??? Appreciate the little things in life and not worry about having "the nice things."


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> "Homelessness is wasted on the poor" in that most poor do not know how to appreciate their experience.


Given this, I believe you should advocate the cancellation of ALL state aid (TCA, welfare, etc.).  When those people eventually have to move out onto the street and live in tents or wherever, you can tell them you're doing them a favor and tell them all the fun they can have.

That would be more in line with your view to kill child support, and it might actually get you a few votes.


----------



## bcp

I plan to do a homeless stint when we retire.
 I will be traveling north in the summer, south in the winter, moving like a gypsy from state to state with my new dually and Fifth wheel camper.
 No real home to call my own as I will have given the property to my daughter to do as she wants with.

 I wonder if I will qualify for welfare to supplement my retirement income.


----------



## thunderclapp

*J P Cusick Responds to LWV Questionnaire*

The link to J P Cusick, Sr.'s response to the League of Women Voters has been made available.  Cusick Responds to LWV Questionnaire 

Discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## happyappygirl

It appears as though O'Malley is running unopposed.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



happyappygirl said:


> It appears as though O'Malley is running unopposed.



That is just a trick.

Or call it a campaign ploy.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> That is just a trick.
> 
> Or call it a campaign ploy.



How do you feel about being largely ignored outside of the forums?  I get the feeling from the way you draw attention to yourself by toying with people and spray painting buildings that you really can't stand to be ignored.

That's not supposed to be a rhetorical question.  I really want to know.


----------



## happyappygirl

VoteJP said:


> That is just a trick.
> 
> Or call it a campaign ploy.


Or call it "no valid opposition" (unfortunately)


----------



## AeroTaken

thunderclapp said:


> The link to J P Cusick, Sr.'s response to the League of Women Voters has been made available.  Cusick Responds to LWV Questionnaire
> 
> Discuss amongst yourselves.



Hmmmm these are just his canned answers, same answers word for word that he gave to another group recently (can't remember who)

BUT does anyone know if any of this is even remotely true?



> Class President and Valedictorian Great Mills High School, MD. University of Maryland 3 masters degrees in Computer Science, Psychology and in Advanced Mathematics. 6 years US Marine Corp, served in Korean conflict. Retired civil service. Naval Aviation Logistics, Pax NAS, Computer Analyst GM 17.


----------



## thunderclapp

AeroTaken said:


> Hmmmm these are just his canned answers, same answers word for word that he gave to another group recently (can't remember who)
> 
> BUT does anyone know if any of this is even remotely true?



I don't know but I do know that he and Cusick met in prison and you can find Lang on the Maryland Judiciary Search database.

Why would anyone put "Class President and Valedictorian Great Mills High School, MD." on a resume?  It's kind of sad.  He must be very proud about that.  

I am proud that I was Captain of the school safety patrol but I don't put it on my resume.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



thunderclapp said:


> How do you feel about being largely ignored outside of the forums?  I get the feeling from the way you draw attention to yourself by toying with people and spray painting buildings that you really can't stand to be ignored.
> 
> That's not supposed to be a rhetorical question.  I really want to know.



The thing about this is that if it was some one other then your self then I might have sent the other person over to you "thunderclapp" to get the answer and now you ask such a blind dumb question that I am perplexed by it.

This is like asking why the sky is not blue, from a sky watcher.

You yourself have posted the link from the "League of Women Voters" which is one of the (if not the) largest sources of campaign info in the USA, and you have seen stories about my campaign in the Baltimore Sun being the biggest Newspaper for the largest city in Maryland, and you know of other info given outside of these forums - so the sky is blue if one looks up at it.

And my most significant place of NOT being ignored will be on the voters' ballot on election day, as that is the one biggest place where I will not be ignored and that is the place that counts the very most.

So do you know of some place where I am being particularly ignored? I do not see any such a thing.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> So do you know of some place where I am being particularly ignored? I do not see any such a thing.



No, not you particularly and that is not what I meant.  You're taking it personally.  You aren't the only candidate that is being ignored.  The only candidates we really hear about are Martin and Robert.  The articles you refer to are merely a pittance, an obligatory nod to the "fringe candidates".  I believe that part of the reason these were written is because people like CountryGal, Geruch, breezie, me and others have ASKED those sources to take a look at you.  The reason Adam Meister posted your website many months ago, along with the other "fringe candidates" was because I personally sent info about you to him.  He couldn't single you out so he included other candidates.

All candidates were sent the questionnaire from the League of Woman Voters, which is a good thing.  I give them credit for informing the public about ALL of the candidates.

It's all about what you have referred to, the status quo.  So like I said, it was a serious question because it is a known fact that all but the 2 most famous candidates are being ignored.  You flew off the handle with your response and became very defensive.  I think you need to get some sleep or something because your response didn't help you look "presidential".


----------



## retiredweaxman

thunderclapp said:


> I don't know but I do know that he and Cusick met in prison and you can find Lang on the Maryland Judiciary Search database.
> 
> Why would anyone put "Class President and Valedictorian Great Mills High School, MD." on a resume?  It's kind of sad.  He must be very proud about that.
> 
> I am proud that I was Captain of the school safety patrol but I don't put it on my resume.



The funniest thing about these 2 ass clowns is simple. His running mate is more qualified to run the state than JPC is.

Also, his running mate has the common sense NOT to mention he was in the slammer - whereas Jimmy boy BRAGS about it!!! I wonder if these 2 stay up late at night drinking Geritol and debating the merits of full past disclosure?


----------



## retiredweaxman

retiredweaxman said:


> WOW!!!! You can't be that freaking stupid, can you????
> 
> *most poor do not know how to appreciate their experience*
> 
> By your own admission, you are not very well off (disabled and all), yet you went out and bought a flat screen TV!! Why can't you live by your own words and have a 13 inch black and white TV??? Appreciate the little things in life and not worry about having "the nice things."



JPC - once again you have ignored a simple request for info as it appears as though I have caught you yet in another lie...I have quoted my original statement above and plead with you to answer my simple question.

If it is better to appreciate being poor - why did you go out to better your situation and neglect the "appreciation of the experience of being poor?"


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



thunderclapp said:


> You aren't the only candidate that is being ignored.  The only candidates we really hear about are Martin and Robert.  The articles you refer to are merely a pittance, an obligatory nod to the "fringe candidates".
> 
> It's all about what you have referred to, the status quo.  So like I said, it was a serious question because it is a known fact that all but the 2 most famous candidates are being ignored.



That is the system we have.

This is how our democracy functions.

It is very difficult to beat any incumbent as the incumbent has the huge advantage in every way conceivable.

And usually the incumbents do usually win their re-elections.

This is also a big part of the reason for wanting "term limits" because the status quo rules unless some thing really rocks the boat.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> That is the system we have.
> 
> This is how our democracy functions.
> 
> It is very difficult to beat any incumbent as the incumbent has the huge advantage in every way conceivable.
> 
> And usually the incumbents do usually win their re-elections.
> 
> This is also a big part of the reason for wanting "term limits" because the status quo rules unless some thing really rocks the boat.



Agreed.  Thank you.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> JPC - once again you have ignored a simple request for info as it appears as though I have caught you yet in another lie...I have quoted my original statement above and plead with you to answer my simple question.
> 
> If it is better to appreciate being poor - why did you go out to better your situation and neglect the "appreciation of the experience of being poor?"



It is because our society does not allow citizens to be poor or in poverty, and so poor people are harassed and forced into compliance with the societal demands.

In our society then I myself am very poor as a disabled citizen, and I am in our American style of poverty with everything being subsidized, and if I reject the public assistance then I would likely be put into jail or into some Institution or care center. 

The few (and I mean few) people that do remain as homeless are some truly hard and determined children of God.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> ...and if I reject the public assistance then I would likely be put into jail or into some *Institution or care center*.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



thunderclapp said:


>


I know it is funny.

Sad but true.

We do live in a peculiar society with us peculiar people.



thunderclapp said:


> Agreed.  Thank you.



That response surprised me,

so I shall follow-up below.



thunderclapp said:


> The articles you refer to are merely a pittance, an obligatory nod to the "fringe candidates".  I believe that part of the reason these were written is because people like CountryGal, Geruch, breezie, me and others have ASKED those sources to take a look at you.  The reason Adam Meister posted your website many months ago, along with the other "fringe candidates" was because I personally sent info about you to him.  He couldn't single you out so he included other candidates.



I was hoping for you guys to do well and it was hard for me to cheer you all onward while letting you think it was offending me.

The idea is to stir up attention and you guys did a great job for me.

Now is as rightful a chance as any to give you each my thanks.



thunderclapp said:


> All candidates were sent the questionnaire from the League of Woman Voters, which is a good thing.  I give them credit for informing the public about ALL of the candidates.



The League of Women Voters are one tough group and they get stuff done, and they are doing this kind of work all across the USA, and not even the status quo shuns that League.

The League of Women Voters is the foremost leader in providing campaign info and events and of promoting democracy in the USA and it is no small deed. 



thunderclapp said:


> You flew off the handle with your response and became very defensive.  I think you need to get some sleep or something because your response didn't help you look "presidential".



Perhaps I have misjudged you?

Again.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> It is because our society does not allow citizens to be poor or in poverty, and so poor people are harassed and *forced into compliance with the societal demands.*
> In our society then I myself am very poor as a disabled citizen, and I am in our American style of poverty with everything being subsidized, and *if I reject the public assistance then I would likely be put into jail or into some Institution or care center. *
> The few (and I mean few) people that do remain as homeless are some truly hard and determined children of God.



So society FORCED you to buy a flat screen TV??? Once again, you evaded my question...Why not experience the appreciation of being poor?? Why did you go out and get the TV?? Did society force you to do that??? I say you should live by your own words...

Nobody FORCED you to file for your disability claims. The last I heard, it was a VOLUNTARY thing to do. Once again, society did not put your pen to that piece of paper.

You do not have to have things subsidized...there are jobs that will allow you to sit down...cashier at Aldi's, secretary, etc....ohhh wait a minute...if you were to do anything like that, that would mean you are a productive member of society...and that goes against every fiber of your being...


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> I know it is funny.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> We do live in a peculiar society with us peculiar people.
> 
> That's funny too
> 
> The idea is to stir up attention and you guys did a great job for me.
> 
> Come on, you *know* I have always known that.  That's why I figure you actually like the stuff I do, except for when I get nasty sometimes like I know I do.
> 
> Perhaps I have misjudged you?
> 
> Again.



You've got good reason to think I'm a jerk.

The thing about me is that  I'm spontaneous and moody. I'm not as sane as you may think I am.    And there's a whole other side of me that I think you would be very surprised to see.

So, I can't apologize for being nasty because I'll probably do it again and I don't want to make a promise that I can't keep.  And  I just cannot bring myself to ignore you when you say something that I think is outrageous.  it's a matter of principle with me.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> It is because our society does not allow citizens to be poor or in poverty, and so poor people are harassed and forced into compliance with the societal demands.
> 
> In our society then I myself am very poor as a disabled citizen, and I am in our American style of poverty with everything being subsidized, and if I reject the public assistance then I would likely be put into jail or into some Institution or care center.
> 
> The few (and I mean few) people that do remain as homeless are some truly hard and determined children of God.


 I dont understand why you dont like me then.
 I have always said that welfare should be ended, this would in your own words stop society from forcing the lazy into compliance with the societal demands.
 dont work? F-ing starve. in just a few short years we end poverty in a natural way.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> And my most significant place of NOT being ignored will be on the voters' ballot on election day


Well, you did pay the fee and meet the requirements, so it's not like the state can turn you away.   :shrug:   That does not, however, guarantee you a certain number of votes, or any votes at all.




VoteJP said:


> I would likely be put into jail or into some Institution or care center.


You deserve to be in some institution or care center, but that is completely independent of your income level.   




VoteJP said:


> The idea is to stir up attention and you guys did a great job for me.


That is true to an extent.  Sane people realize they have to create *good* attention.  Clearly, you are not one of those people because you brandish views that disgust pretty much everyone who encounters you.  You'd probably get more votes if you said nothing at all and relied merely on people arriving at the poll and saying, "I don't want to vote for O'Malley, so I'll vote for... _this guy_."


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> So society FORCED you to buy a flat screen TV??? Once again, you evaded my question...Why not experience the appreciation of being poor?? Why did you go out and get the TV?? Did society force you to do that??? I say you should live by your own words...
> 
> Nobody FORCED you to file for your disability claims. The last I heard, it was a VOLUNTARY thing to do. Once again, society did not put your pen to that piece of paper.
> 
> You do not have to have things subsidized...there are jobs that will allow you to sit down...cashier at Aldi's, secretary, etc....ohhh wait a minute...if you were to do anything like that, that would mean you are a productive member of society...and that goes against every fiber of your being...



Because the law broke me.

I fought the law and the law won.

Plus the fact that I have severe injuries which make living very hard on me, so if I were still healthy then I might be out living wild and free but I am not healthy and I have huge health limitations.

As to the big TV then I am going to need that as Governor, and I expect the Mansion to provide free HD satellite and cable service.

And my religious duty comes before any other consideration, and that means running for Governor over rides my own desires of living wild and free even if I did have the health to do that.

Being Governor is a productive member of society as I will then have a job.


----------



## bcp

VoteJP said:


> Being Governor is a productive member of society as I will then have a job.


 being governor is only productive if you are a productive governor.
 you will not be able to accomplish that.
 You would still be the leech on society that you currently are, only living in a bigger subsidized house.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> Because the law broke me.
> 
> I fought the law and the law won.
> 
> Plus the fact that I have severe injuries which make living very hard on me, so if I were still healthy then I might be out living wild and free but I am not healthy and I have huge health limitations.
> 
> *As to the big TV then I am going to need that as Governor*, and I expect the Mansion to provide free HD satellite and cable service.
> 
> And my religious duty comes before any other consideration, and that means running for Governor over rides my own desires of living wild and free even if I did have the health to do that.
> 
> Being Governor is a productive member of society as I will then have a job.



What a crock of steaming dog poop!!!!

If you will "need it as Governor" why not wait until elected in?? Then you will be making more money than you have ever seen in your life and be able to pay CASH for it instead of putting it on credit!!!!

You cry of being poor - yet you splurge on big ticket items that you can not afford in the delusional hopes of being Governor!!! Is this the way you will spend the hard working tax payer's money as Governor - by putting the state more in debt?? You do it in your personal life - so what is the difference???

There is no backing out of this one Jimmy!!! You bought the tv to better your life - even though you preach "enjoying the experience of being poor!!!" Admit it - I caught you again..

This is like shooting fish in a barrel!!!!


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> And my religious duty comes before any other consideration, and that means running for Governor over rides my own desires of living wild and free even if I did have the health to do that.



What do you mean by this? You're running for Governor as a religious duty?  Is your religion going to override the state constitution and other laws?  Is that what you mean?


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I expect the Mansion to provide free HD satellite and cable service.


Just can't stop saying, "Gimme!  Gimme!  Gimme!" can you?



> And my religious duty comes before any other consideration, and that means running for Governor over rides my own desires of living wild and free even if I did have the health to do that.


Why didn't that stop you before, you know, when you deserted your family?  Weren't you hurt at the CCNP, which was before you left MD?



> Being Governor is a productive member of society as I will then have a job.


Up again comes the point that if you can sit behind a desk and do various forms of [light-duty] work as governor, you can do those tasks equally as well as a regular citizen.  You simply choose not to because you feel anything less than being governor or senator is "below" you and a "crap job".  Professional leech, you are.


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> Up again comes the point that if you can sit behind a desk and do various forms of [light-duty] work as governor, you can do those tasks equally as well as a regular citizen.



This is a valid point.  How can you claim to be unable to work but claim that you can do the job of governing the state of Maryland?  I know you say you will need some special assistance backed up by the ADA, but ADA has jurisdiction over any company that receives federal funds.  How is it that you can't get some special assistance backed up by the ADA in a clerical job say as at a library, university or even the government?

Why can't you sit in a wheelchair and be a greeter at Walmart?  There are people more disabled than you are who do exactly that.

Is it because you wouldn't make enough money and would have to practice what you are preaching about being poor?


----------



## retiredweaxman

thunderclapp said:


> This is a valid point.  How can you claim to be unable to work but claim that you can do the job of governing the state of Maryland?  I know you say you will need some special assistance backed up by the ADA, but ADA has jurisdiction over any company that receives federal funds.  How is it that you can't get some special assistance backed up by the ADA in a clerical job say as at a library, university or even the government?
> 
> Why can't you sit in a wheelchair and be a greeter at Walmart?  There are people more disabled than you are who do exactly that.
> 
> Is it because you wouldn't make enough money and would have to practice what you are preaching about being poor?



My point exactly when I said this yesterday, "You do not have to have things subsidized...there are jobs that will allow you to sit down...cashier at Aldi's, secretary, etc....ohhh wait a minute...if you were to do anything like that, that would mean you are a productive member of society...and that goes against every fiber of your being... "

JPC - you are being called out!!!! 

I challenge you - when you fail to win the primary - GO OUT AND GET A JOB!!!! Others can who are worse off than you...


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



thunderclapp said:


> What do you mean by this? You're running for Governor as a religious duty?  Is your religion going to override the state constitution and other laws?  Is that what you mean?



It is a requirement under Maryland law that every candidate must declare our belief in the existence of God.

See "Article 37" link here = Maryland Constitution - Declaration of Rights.

Reforming the evil Child Support and Custody is the duty, while being elected Governor is just the path or method in so doing.


----------



## thunderclapp

VoteJP said:


> It is a requirement under Maryland law that every candidate must declare our belief in the existence of God.
> 
> See "Article 37" link here = Maryland Constitution - Declaration of Rights.
> 
> Gee, you've taught me something twice today.
> 
> Reforming the evil Child Support and Custody is the duty, while being elected Governor is just the path or method in so doing.
> 
> And then you had to say THAT.


----------



## Bay_Kat

retiredweaxman said:


> My point exactly when I said this yesterday, "You do not have to have things subsidized...there are jobs that will allow you to sit down...cashier at Aldi's, secretary, etc....ohhh wait a minute...if you were to do anything like that, that would mean you are a productive member of society...and that goes against every fiber of your being... "
> 
> JPC - you are being called out!!!!
> 
> I challenge you - when you fail to win the primary - GO OUT AND GET A JOB!!!! Others can who are worse off than you...



I was at the grocery store today and I saw this woman putting her groceries into her trunk.  I turned around just in time to see her put a wheel chair into her trunk then hop over to the drivers door get in and leave.  She was missing her entire left leg.  

The point is, she was out doing and wasn't going to let that stop her, more than likely she has a job also.  I don't think the "disability" that JPC has should stop him from working, he's just using it to get a free ride and feels he's owed that free ride because he's such a screw up and ended up getting the tar beat out of him in jail. The governor thing is all a joke, he knows it'll never happen, just part of his scam.


----------



## patriot1775

*Re-elect no one*



VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.
> 
> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> I think not


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> Professional leech, you are.





thunderclapp said:


> There are people more disabled than you are who do exactly that.





retiredweaxman said:


> JPC - you are being called out!!!!



I regret it that you guys do not believe that I am injured, and it took me nearly 2 years after applying to go through different Doctors and go to Administration hearings, before I was finally certified as disabled.

The fact that I can tap tap a key board with one finger does not qualify me for a typing job or a computer data job because I am not competent.

And yes there are other people far more disabled than I but this is not a competition.

Last night in my living room I laid in pain for hours from my gut wound with no way to relieve it, and even if I do get elected as Governor then I will need things like a motorized wheel chair and other inconvenient assistances which I do not use now.   

Having your health and a decent job is the high life, while being disabled is not some easy life.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



patriot1775 said:


> *Re-elect no one*
> 
> I think not



Wow, a new poster.

Welcome to the forum, and to the best of threads by the infamous me.

And I say to "re-elect no one" too.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I am not competent.


Don't need to tell us.   



> Last night in my living room I laid in pain for hours


Sounds like you need to tell your doc to up your pain meds.



> if I do get elected as Governor then I will need things like a motorized wheel chair and other inconvenient assistances *which I do not use now*.


If you don't need such things now, why would you need them then?  Unless, of course, you simply want to soak the system for all you can.


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> I regret it that you guys do not believe that I am injured, and it took me nearly 2 years after applying to go through different Doctors and go to Administration hearings, before I was finally certified as disabled.
> 
> Last night in my living room I laid in pain for hours from my gut wound with no way to relieve it, and even if I do get elected as Governor then I will need things like a motorized wheel chair and other inconvenient assistances which I do not use now.


You said, Your abdomen injury happen in 1994 that's 16 years ago. 
According to what I have read about Abdominal Muscle Strain, it's treatable.

If you really needed a wheel chair you would have had one by now. 
You wouldn't need one just because you were elected Governor. 
Which of course that will never happen.   



VoteJP said:


> Having your health and a decent job is the high life, while being disabled is not some easy life.


Like the saying goes, Life what you make it. 

Goodwill hire's people with disabilities.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> If you don't need such things now, why would you need them then?  Unless, of course, you simply want to soak the system for all you can.



As Governor then as a job I would be required to do a lot of walking or standing which I can avoid now without a job.

It is probable that most of the time I could do without a mobilized chair but "most" is not sufficient when at some times I would become incapacitated.

I feel certain it would not be a big obstacle under the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> There is no backing out of this one Jimmy!!! You bought the tv to better your life - even though you preach "enjoying the experience of being poor!!!" Admit it - I caught you again.



It is true and I confess that I only told about the TV in the first place to tease some other posters, and I told you of needing it as Governor just to pick at you.

But I do not see that as any deception, and I did tell you that the law broke me and I had to change my principles to suit their demands.

If I were a more worthy disciple then maybe I could embrace the virtue of true poverty, but no.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> It is true and I confess that I only told about the TV in the first place to tease some other posters, and I told you of needing it as Governor just to pick at you.
> 
> But I do not see that as any deception, and I did tell you that the law broke me and I had to change my principles to suit their demands.
> 
> If I were a more worthy disciple then maybe I could embrace the virtue of true poverty, but no.



Retiredweaxman 2 - VoteJPC 0

Looks like this could be the outcome of the primary vote in Sep - but it is not.

Jimmy you look petty when you admittedly state, "just to pick at you." That is "Governorly" (if that is a word) and a great way to act if you want to be the leader of a State.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> I feel certain it would not be a big obstacle under the Americans with Disabilities Act.


You've talked about that doctor who did your operation(s) pro-bono or at low cost.  I think it sounds like he did a shoddy job.

Two good things about you being governor are you would receive really great health care and you would be able to afford any additional costs to have your abdomen taken care of as it should have been long ago.

Then you wouldn't be disabled anymore.  So once you would go back to being a civilian, you could be fully productive!  Wouldn't that be excellent, Jimmy?!


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> You've talked about that doctor who did your operation(s) pro-bono or at low cost.  I think it sounds like he did a shoddy job.
> 
> *You get what you pay for.*
> 
> Two good things about you being governor are you would receive really great health care and you would be able to afford any additional costs to have your abdomen taken care of as it should have been long ago.
> 
> Then you wouldn't be disabled anymore.  So once you would go back to being a civilian, you could be fully productive!  Wouldn't that be excellent, Jimmy?!



*I think you probably just changed his mind about running.*


----------



## Dimwit Child

*Check your Lt Gov*

Uttering?  over $500?  Driving without a license? C'mon now...if you intend to make laws the least you guys can do is follow a few of them!


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> Retiredweaxman 2 - VoteJPC 0



I just can not win against you.



Dimwit Child said:


> Uttering?  over $500?  Driving without a license? C'mon now...if you intend to make laws the least you guys can do is follow a few of them!



Stuff happens.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> I just can not win against you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff happens.



Stuff happens???

Tripping and stumbling on a curb...that is "stuff happens."

Failure to pay child suport, driving without a license...those are examples of the individuals saying "Eff you law and we are not going to follow." Those are examples where the individual has made a choice and their choice was to break a law...

How about answering the original poster's comment instead of blowing it off...


----------



## Bay_Kat

retiredweaxman said:


> Stuff happens???
> 
> Tripping and stumbling on a curb...that is "stuff happens."
> 
> Failure to pay child suport, driving without a license...those are examples of the individuals saying "Eff you law and we are not going to follow." Those are examples where the individual has made a choice and their choice was to break a law...
> 
> How about answering the original poster's comment instead of blowing it off...



If JPC is stumped by one poster on a forum, I can't imagine what his future holds.  JPC, give up now and save yourself any more embarrassment than you've already gotten.


----------



## toppick08

retiredweaxman said:


> Stuff happens???
> 
> Tripping and stumbling on a curb...that is "stuff happens."
> 
> Failure to pay child suport, driving without a license...those are examples of the individuals saying "Eff you law and we are not going to follow." Those are examples where the individual has made a choice and their choice was to break a law...
> 
> How about answering the original poster's comment instead of blowing it off...



I missed him on State Circle the other night...


----------



## Bay_Kat

toppick08 said:


> I missed him on State Circle the other night...



were you at least aiming?


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



toppick08 said:


> I missed him on State Circle the other night...



I was there, as it just had one quick clip of my picture, and then mispronounced my name, and then said that I had not responded to them, but I was on the "State Circle".

Of course they seem to only know of one (1) candidate for Governor and none other, link.


----------



## donbarzini

VoteJP said:


> I was there, as it just had one quick clip of my picture, and *then mispronounced my name*, and then said that I had not responded to them, but I was on the "State Circle".
> 
> Of course they seem to only know of one (1) candidate for Governor and none other, link.




How many ways ARE there to pronounce Dipsh#t?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sounds like they aren't taking JPC very seriously. Can't imagine why.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> I was there, as it just had one quick clip of my picture, and then mispronounced my name, and then said that I had not responded to them, but I was on the "State Circle".
> 
> Of course they seem to only know of one (1) candidate for Governor and none other, link.



Are you saying now that you have had your 10 seconds of fame, you will crawl back to your rock and get under it for the next 2 years?

By the way, you still owe Bay_Kat an explanation..or is this the way you deal with people? Your peeps are waiting for you to explain yourself to Bay_Kat...


----------



## retiredweaxman

Bay_Kat said:


> Sounds like they aren't taking JPC very seriously. Can't imagine why.



That is funny Bay_Kat...none of us here are taking him seriously either!!!!

Soon this charade will be over!!!!

Edit: I am really looking forward to seeing his primary numbers. I wonder what the biggest margin of defeat in a primary has ever been. Could we challenge that number???


----------



## Bay_Kat

retiredweaxman said:


> Are you saying now that you have had your 10 seconds of fame, you will crawl back to your rock and get under it for the next 2 years?
> 
> By the way, you still owe Bay_Kat an explanation..or is this the way you deal with people? Your peeps are waiting for you to explain yourself to Bay_Kat...



It's okay, I don't live in MD, so I don't really consider myself one of his peeps, I just think he's a big joke.  When I did live in MD he was running for something or other and it was just the same old round and round with him.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Bay_Kat said:


> It's okay, I don't live in MD, so I don't really consider myself one of his peeps, I just think he's a big joke.  When I did live in MD he was running for something or other and it was just the same old round and round with him.



BAY - I just noticed your location. My wife and I are heading to the Gulf of Mexico on Thursday (Gulfport, MS) for the weekend to hold our fantasy football draft. We have tix for the Chargers/Saints game on Friday night - then hit Bourbon St after the game...

As far as JPC - I would not let him off the hook that easily - regardless of where you are living. An issue has been posed and, as Governor, he would need to address any and all issues. Failure to do so shows just how he plans on running his administration (if Hell were to freeze over and he won). I think the voting bloc of MD needs to see how he thinks (or doesn't think)...

Someone has to hold him accountable for his words...if not us (the voting people) then who?


----------



## Bay_Kat

retiredweaxman said:


> BAY - I just noticed your location. My wife and I are heading to the Gulf of Mexico on Thursday (Gulfport, MS) for the weekend to hold our fantasy football draft. We have tix for the Chargers/Saints game on Friday night - then hit Bourbon St after the game...



Hope you have a great time.  I was in NO in May for a convention.  We had a private balcony on Bourbon Street.  What a blast that was.  There was a guy who painted himself all gold and would stand completely still in the middle of Bourbon Street, he was the Saints living trophy.  Here's a pic, not a great one though.

I'm sure you'll have a good time.


----------



## hvp05

retiredweaxman said:


> As far as JPC - I would not let him off the hook that easily - regardless of where you are living.


I'm in that group.   




> Failure to do so shows just how he plans on running his administration


We have already seen how he plans to run his show... the same as the Democratic majority in MD and that on Capitol Hill.  Consider the words of The O, Pelosi, Hoyer, Pete Stark and others:  they all believe they know what is best and they intend to do as they please, against whatever objections.

That is how JokeJP will be as well, as he has already stated he knows he is *right* and everyone else is *wrong*, and, additionally, he likes controlling people.

Those facts alone should drive any reasonable-minded voter clear away from him.


----------



## hvp05

Bay_Kat said:


> stand completely still... he was the Saints living trophy.


If he was completely still how could you tell he was living?


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> If he was completely still how could you tell he was living?



It was a dead giveaway when he pulled up on his gold painted bicycle, you see the beads people were throwing at him.  I'm thinking he was huffing some of that paint.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> By the way, you still owe Bay_Kat an explanation..or is this the way you deal with people? Your peeps are waiting for you to explain yourself to Bay_Kat...



I would rather you try to just speak for your self and not for others.

There is no explanation due to "Bay_Kat" as we are both satisfied and nothing has been left out.

Whatever you are referring to is unknown to me.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> I would rather you try to just speak for your self and not for others.
> 
> There is no explanation due to "Bay_Kat" as we are both satisfied and nothing has been left out.
> 
> Whatever you are referring to is unknown to me.



JPC - Here is a quote from BAY_KAT:

If JPC is stumped by one poster on a forum, I can't imagine what his future holds. JPC, give up now and save yourself any more embarrassment than you've already gotten.

So your lack of a response tells me:

1. BAY is correct when this person said you were stumped by one poster on a forum.
2. When BAY said for you to give it up and save more embarassment - you must agree with that post.

Your lack of a response to both of BAY's statements tells me you AGREE with the poster. The least you could have done was to retort that you will keep fighting for the Governorship til the end - regardless of the projected outcome.


----------



## Bay_Kat

retiredweaxman said:


> JPC - Here is a quote from BAY_KAT:
> 
> If JPC is stumped by one poster on a forum, I can't imagine what his future holds. JPC, give up now and save yourself any more embarrassment than you've already gotten.
> 
> So your lack of a response tells me:
> 
> 1. BAY is correct when this person said you were stumped by one poster on a forum.
> 2. When BAY said for you to give it up and save more embarassment - you must agree with that post.
> 
> Your lack of a response to both of BAY's statements tells me you AGREE with the poster. The least you could have done was to retort that you will keep fighting for the Governorship til the end - regardless of the projected outcome.



There was a post by JP somewhere in the hundreds of posts in this thread where he actually said he didn't want to become governor but if he did win, he would take it.  I know he's not serious about running, that's why I can't take him seriously at all.  He won't win, so I don't bother, it's just fun to bust his chops. I think when people answer his posts that he thinks he has friends.  It beats the voices in his head.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> There is no explanation due to "Bay_Kat" as we are both satisfied


Uh... you just spoke for her.  Did you two exchange PMs prior to this post agreeing that you both were "satisfied"?

I can't believe you, a man running for office, could be hypocritical!


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> Uh... you just spoke for her.  Did you two exchange PMs prior to this post agreeing that you both were "satisfied"?
> 
> I can't believe you, a man running for office, could be hypocritical!



I've got him on ignore, I'm not satisfied, won't be, but I will be when I see that JP loses.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



VoteJP said:


> It is a requirement under Maryland law that every candidate must declare our belief in the existence of God.
> 
> See "Article 37" link here = Maryland Constitution - Declaration of Rights.



Hey - to all concerned, the message above has it that if any person does not believe in God then such an Atheist can not hold any office in Maryland.


----------



## Geruch

Bay_Kat said:


> I've got him on ignore, I'm not satisfied, won't be, but I will be when I see that JP loses.


It will be a great day indeed. When the voters show him the door.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> Hey - to all concerned, the message above has it that if any person does not believe in God then such an Atheist can not hold any office in Maryland.



And, your point is Allah lover!!!!!

Maybe this is your way to win the primary...you are going to prove on Sep 13th that Stenny is an Atheist - thus getting him kicked out of the race and opening the door for you to slither your way in....


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



retiredweaxman said:


> And, your point is Allah lover!!!!!
> 
> Maybe this is your way to win the primary...you are going to prove on Sep 13th that Stenny is an Atheist - thus getting him kicked out of the race and opening the door for you to slither your way in....



That is perfect.

Yes and cheers to Allah.

While down and dump that heathen "Stenny"   and then vote on the 13th .

A wimmer.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> That is perfect.
> 
> Yes and cheers to Allah.
> 
> While down and dump that heathen "Stenny"   and then vote on the 13th .
> 
> A wimmer.



The laugh is on you....the primary is the 14th : 

I know and understand what you are trying to do and I refuse to be sucked into your little game. No emotion..just the facts..you can try and get under my fingernails but it will not work...


----------



## This_person

VoteJP said:


> Hey - to all concerned, the message above has it that if any person does not believe in God then such an Atheist can not hold any office in Maryland.


Given that it also states in 36 that 37 has no validity, and in 2 that what is said in 37 is overridden by the US Constitution, and that there is no requirement to state such belief for any current office held, I'd say your point is, well, like all of your points to date - meaningless, based on inaccurate understanding of the issues, and a waste of time for people to consider.


----------



## retiredweaxman

*now this is funny*

Is it possible to get 100 percent of the vote??? I asked a few days ago, and I will ask again...what is the biggest landslide in election history? Whatever it is, JPC will challenge that and will have a better chance at winning that than the Democratic primary...

Our Campaigns - MD Governor - D Primary Race - Sep 14, 2010


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



This_person said:


> Given that it also states in 36 that 37 has no validity, and in 2 that what is said in 37 is overridden by the US Constitution, and that there is no requirement to state such belief for any current office held, I'd say your point is, well, like all of your points to date - meaningless, based on inaccurate understanding of the issues, and a waste of time for people to consider.



Well those are technicalities, but they would not matter if you had a healthy sense of humor.

So here I am stumped again as I was mistaken and heathen people really can hold office in Maryland.

In the older days the law said each person must believe in God but not any more.

And I guess that also means that now we can not tar-n-feather the heathen anymore.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> So here I am stumped again as I was mistaken


Doesn't take much, does it?  Funny though how you can turn your opinion on one post of one topic such as that, but, despite being proven wrong about the child support system many thousands of times, you can't bring yourself to budge an inch.

Exactly 3 weeks to go until the next colossal failure.  Any big post-election plans?  Taking a vacation, perhaps?  You could sit on the beach for a while and ponder which office you'll go for next.


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



hvp05 said:


> Doesn't take much, does it?  Funny though how you can turn your opinion on one post of one topic such as that, but, despite being proven wrong about the child support system many thousands of times, you can't bring yourself to budge an inch.



The thing is that I am completely correct about the thieving Child Support and Custody laws, and it is others being wrong about those.

You could follow the rightful example and admit your self being wrong just as I do when I make mistakes.

And just because I make a legality mistake about the religious oath of office does not make me as wrong on everything else - certainly not.

I do admit when I am wrong, but the evil Child Support and Custody laws simply have to reformed.



hvp05 said:


> Any big post-election plans?  Taking a vacation, perhaps?



I am considering having a victory party, or at least one really happy time.

The fact is that I win on election day no matter how the vote turns out.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


> The thing is that I am completely correct about the thieving Child Support and Custody laws





> You could follow the rightful example and admit your self being wrong just as I do when I make mistakes.


But you don't admit when you're wrong about the biggest, most important things (_See first quote_).  I think god him/itself could come to earth and tell you you are wrong straight to your face and you would continue to disagree.   


So did you send out any invitations to your big post-election bash?  Or when you mentioned having a "really happy time", does that mean you plan to buy double your normal amount of alcohol to consume alone?


----------



## Dimwit Child

*id rather*

My representative be either a heathen or an athiest as seperation of church and state is in the constitution.  i dont care what your religion is on sunday.....when u are representing all of the people......represent ALL of the people.  

As long as they arent a criminal when they get into office.  bad enough they will be one when the leave.

If you start out as an obvious liar and criminal then things will only get worse from there.  Bow out now you loathesome POS.  You and your "Lt Govenor" candidate.  Its a shame to see your names on any ballot.  

One plank platforms!  BAH!  Walk that plank!  Neither one of you has the equilibrium to even step out onto it!


----------



## VoteJP

*Mr Short-Bus.*



Dimwit Child said:


> One plank platforms!  BAH!  Walk that plank!  Neither one of you has the equilibrium to even step out onto it!



Below is another report of the Child Support and Custody laws provoking family murder and child homicide by the parent. 

Link here = Mom Charged With Murdering 3 Children - Nashville News Story - WSMV Nashville

And this ignorant attack on families and of parents is spreading like a mental disease until we put a stop to it.


----------



## hvp05

VoteJP said:


>


"... a judge raised concerns over the children's safety when their mother failed to appear for the divorce proceedings."   :shrug:

It is peculiar how you believe people are not thinking for themselves, that somewhere there must be government representatives sitting in a control room somewhere manipulating each person like a puppet.

Say, I'm feeling hungry for breakfast.  Or is that my Overseer _telling_ me I'm hungry for breakfast?


----------



## Geruch

VoteJP said:


> Below is another report of the Child Support and Custody laws provoking family murder and child homicide by the parent.
> 
> Link here = Mom Charged With Murdering 3 Children - Nashville News Story - WSMV Nashville
> 
> And this ignorant attack on families and of parents is spreading like a mental disease until we put a stop to it.



It's about a woman going off the deep end. The devil made her do it.


----------



## hvp05

Yes, it definitely looks like JokeJP is taking his candidacy seriously!  Less than 3 weeks out and he is really kicking it into hi - 


Oh, uh...

I moseyed over to the Balt. Sun forum and found their thread discussing this psychotic mother.  Had to chuckle at this response to JokeJP's drivel:





			
				HotDoggy said:
			
		

> Who forgot to screw the lid back on?


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> I moseyed over to the Balt. Sun forum and found their thread discussing this psychotic mother.  Had to chuckle at this response to JokeJP's drivel:



This is hilarious too!


			
				J P Cusick Sr6561656 said:
			
		

> Sarah Palin has never yet figured out what she is a doing but she sure has the dumb nerve to run for Governor of Alaska and Vice President of the USA and make big speeches and do whatever is available without any regard for herself not knowing what she is barking about..


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> This is hilarious too!


There is one [song] lyric that comes to me often when I read his junk, and you have probably thought of it your self (heh)...
Living is easy with eyes closed, misunderstanding all you see.  _- John Lennon, "Strawberry Fields"_​
I would be challenged to name an individual who embodies that better than Jimmy.


----------



## Geruch

thunderclapp said:


> This is hilarious too!





> Originally Posted by J P Cusick Sr6561656
> Sarah Palin has never yet figured out what she is a doing but she sure has the dumb nerve to run for Governor of Alaska and Vice President of the USA and make big speeches and do whatever is available without any regard for herself not knowing what she is barking about..


Same thing could be said about James P. Cusick Sr. He's not the brightest.
He doesn't have a clue to what he's  doing. He wants to get notice. He feeds off the attention.

After reading so many post of his. He often puts down women. 
No matter how well educated or successful they are. He doesn't have any respect for women.
Maybe it's because he spent to much time in jail with bubba.


----------



## Geruch

The End is near. Soon JP will only be a distant memory. Thank Goodness


----------



## retiredweaxman

Geruch said:


> The End is near. Soon JP will only be a distant memory. Thank Goodness



JPC is like a flu. He will hang around for a few months, make you sick, wish he would go away, etc...just to come back and haunt you during the next election (flu) season...

There is no shot or injection to limit his effects.

So, what office will you be running for next JPC? The county office you ran for 2 years ago failed, the Governorship will fail this year - so what is next? Congress???


----------



## hvp05

retiredweaxman said:


> There is no shot or injection to limit his effects.


Well, we could not submit ourselves to his threads.  But he's too fun to not read, despite it being a waste of time.   



> so what is next? Congress???


That was his last one - when he went against Hoyer and got 17% of the vote.  I guess he could try to take out Mikulski or Cardin.


Or, of course, there's the next presidential run...


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> Well, we could not submit ourselves to his threads.  But he's too fun to not read, despite it being a waste of time.
> 
> That was his last one - when he went against Hoyer and got 17% of the vote.  I guess he could try to take out Mikulski or Cardin.
> 
> 
> *Or, of course, there's the next presidential run...   *



I wouldn't put it past that loon.


----------



## thunderclapp

Geruch said:


> The End is near. Soon JP will only be a distant memory. Thank Goodness



His memory will live on.  In the Maryland Judicial Search database and everywhere else on the internet!

Blogs Rock!!


----------



## thunderclapp

retiredweaxman said:


> JPC is like a flu. He will hang around for a few months, make you sick, wish he would go away, etc...just to come back and haunt you during the next election (flu) season...
> 
> There is no shot or injection to limit his effects.
> 
> So, what office will you be running for next JPC? The county office you ran for 2 years ago failed, the Governorship will fail this year - so what is next? Congress???



Nice to hear from you.  Wondered where you were.


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> Or, of course, there's the next presidential run...



I wonder what the registration fee for that is?  I'm sure it's not too high for us taxpayers to come up with for him.


----------



## thunderclapp

Bay_Kat said:


> I wouldn't put it past that loon.



Bay_Kat, I keep thinking that the cat in your avatar is part horse.  I just can't help it.  It keeps making me laugh.


----------



## retiredweaxman

thunderclapp said:


> Nice to hear from you.  Wondered where you were.



I have decided to take my cue from you and lay low for a while...I have been reading his diatribes on the other forums and noticed he has not been posting too much around here.

Besides, I just spent 4 GLORIOUS days on the Gulf Coast - meeting up with old friends, fantasy football draft, caught the game Friday night (Chargers/Saints) at the Superdome, midnight on Bourbon St eating beignets, gambling at numerous casinos...

Like I said, a great time and I allowed JPC to escape any and all thoughts I might have had!!!!


----------



## hvp05

Since he is neglecting his campaign and only occasionally discussing religion, I went over to the Baltimore Sun Forums.  He is discussing only religion over there as well, it seems.  Shows his priorities.

I did see something amusing on his profile page.  Some nutjob likes him...   



Brenda Battle Jordan said:


> I like the way you think, good luck on the child support and custoudy reform God knows we need it ,and when you can help us in Flint Michigan, *my husband and i are Republicans, but we would support you*.Ken and Brenda Battle Jordan.





Brenda Battle Jordan said:


> VoteJP, Ken and I would cross over and vote for you if we could, keep up the good work,....*all heck run for President*


----------



## Bay_Kat

thunderclapp said:


> Bay_Kat, I keep thinking that the cat in your avatar is part horse.  I just can't help it.  It keeps making me laugh.


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> Since he is neglecting his campaign and only occasionally discussing religion, I went over to the Baltimore Sun Forums.  He is discussing only religion over there as well, it seems.  Shows his priorities.
> 
> I did see something amusing on his profile page.  Some nutjob likes him...



I'm just glad they're in another state.


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> Since he is neglecting his campaign and only occasionally discussing religion, I went over to the Baltimore Sun Forums.  He is discussing only religion over there as well, it seems.  Shows his priorities.



He realizes that everything he says about politics gets totally dismissed and that it is harmful to him so he is keeping quiet like the other politicians.  Someone he trusts must have advised him to keep his mouth shut.  But that he has said he gets depressed when he can't post, so he can't control himself.  Hence, he thinks he is safe posting on non-political threads where he can say "This thread is not about me.  Can't you keep to the topic?"  You would think he'd get the point that he is still making a fool of himself.



hvp05 said:


> I did see something amusing on his profile page.  Some nutjob likes him...



That woman obviously hasn't followed him closely at all. Otherwise, she is clueless.

FYI, lately, all of the visits to my blog are getting there via the search engines and none are coming from the forums.  The most read posts are "*J P Cusick Responds to Maryland Issues Questionnaire* " and "*James P. Cusick, Sr and Michael W. Lang, Jr: Jailbirds of a Feather Run Together*" so people are truly looking to find out who the hell he is.

The funniest search terms were "*is j. p. cusick gay?*", "*is michael w. lang, jr. gay?*" and "*women owning men in a fight*".

I know J P Cusick appreciates the exposure and all I can say is, "James, you are quite welcome!"


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> Hence, he thinks he is safe posting on non-political threads where he can say "This thread is not about me.  Can't you keep to the topic?"


That is kind of what I was thinking.  I asked before, but I have to question if Jimmy thinks all his old posts will simply fade away because he doesn't understand the Intardnet.   



> That woman obviously hasn't followed him closely at all. Otherwise, she is clueless.


I thought you might recognize her name.  I have only gone to the Sun Forums a few times, so I don't know if he has any support there or not.  Certainly not getting any here.   



> I know J P Cusick appreciates the exposure and all I can say is, "James, you are quite welcome!"


Keep the party rockin', big guy!


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> I thought you might recognize her name.  I have only gone to the Sun Forums a few times, so I don't know if he has any support there or not.  Certainly not getting any here.
> 
> Keep the party rockin', big guy!



Thanks!

She is from Flint, Michigan.  The fact that she is obviously a stauch republican but says that she and her husband would support him is quite questionable as to her honesty, integrity and forthrightness.  She's either a hypocrite or else her husband or brother/relative is a deadbeat dad.
Well Regulated American Militia


----------



## Geruch

retiredweaxman said:


> JPC is like a flu. He will hang around for a few months, make you sick, wish he would go away, etc...just to come back and haunt you during the next election (flu) season...
> 
> There is no shot or injection to limit his effects.
> 
> So, what office will you be running for next JPC? The county office you ran for 2 years ago failed, the Governorship will fail this year - so what is next? Congress???


Your right, I totally agree with what you said. 

"Distant Memory" wasn't the right way to put it. I was just a hoping. 

With his history, there's no doubt he'll try it again.


----------



## Geruch

A friendly reminder to all Maryland voters that only read the forums.

James P. Cusick Sr. said, "I am far better off if I do not win, as I am not healthy as I do have severe disabilities, and if I win then I will face far bigger critics and adversaries than are on these forums, and I am NOT assured of success of reforming the evil laws even as Governor." 

Frederick News Post


----------



## hvp05

Geruch said:


> "I am far better off if I do not win..."


And he ensures that every day he ignores his campaign and instead discusses religion and news topics.  On the plus side, his religious views have probably locked the extremist Muslim vote in his favor.

The only thing I'm waiting to see post-election is how he will respond.  He got 17% against Hoyer, but he may be lucky to put as much as a scrape on O'Malley's backside.


----------



## thunderclapp

*Tomorrow*

In show business, you never wish someone "good luck".  That's supposed to actually be bad luck, hence, the reason for telling them to "break a leg" instead.

It doesn't mean the same thing in politics.

Break a leg, JP.


----------



## Highlander

thunderclapp said:


> In show business, you never wish someone "good luck".  That's supposed to actually be bad luck, hence, the reason for telling them to "break a leg" instead.
> 
> It doesn't mean the same thing in politics.
> 
> Break a leg, JP.



I almost forgot about Cusick.  Tomorrow is his big day.  I will be very interested to see how may Demoncrats go to the polls and actually vote for him.  These will be the people who never bothered to check out who they voted for.  JPC is so delusional.  He needs to stop running for anything.  He only makes himself look like a fool.


----------



## retiredweaxman

VoteJP said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself as being the next Governor of the State of Maryland.
> 
> Campaign website is HERE.
> 
> The registration with the State Board of Elections was done on Tuesday.
> 
> My name is James P. Cusick Sr., but I will be listed on the Democratic Party election ballot as just "*J.P. Cusick*", as I see that having a better ring to it.
> 
> Democrats rock!



Just a little more than 24 hours form now and JPC will be a distant memory!!!

I seem to remember you said something about possibly not even being awake when they announce the results. Why would you be in bed at 8:01pm? Could it be you realize this whole campaign is a joke and you have absolutely no expectations of winning? Maybe that is why you have vacated the "elections" and "politics" forums this past month or so...


----------



## Highlander

retiredweaxman said:


> Just a little more than 24 hours form now and JPC will be a distant memory!!!
> 
> I seem to remember you said something about possibly not even being awake when they announce the results. Why would you be in bed at 8:01pm? Could it be you realize this whole campaign is a joke and you have absolutely no expectations of winning? Maybe that is why you have vacated the "elections" and "politics" forums this past month or so...



It's not that he has vacated.  He is just a busy man.  He has been campaigning (bothering the little old ladies at the Library) and putting together his victory speech.  Heck, I'll bet is went out today and got a really nice haircut and a new used suit from the Salvation army.  I was going to say he's been out there shaking a lot of hands but I have a feeling that's not what he's been shaking with his hands.


----------



## thunderclapp

retiredweaxman said:


> Why would you be in bed at 8:01pm



His delusion (one of many) is that the race is going to be so close between him and O'Malley, that we won't know the results for days.


----------



## thunderclapp

*Funny search terms*

Here are some of the search terms visitors to my blog have used when searching for info about Cusick.  This is how they got to my blog.

"j.p. cusick and michael w. lang, jr. gay"
"j.p. cusick criminal record"
"j.p.cusick child support"
"jame p cusick's childhood"
"jp cusick's life"
"cat cusick"
"is diogeneanskeptic.com a reliable source"
"j. p. cusick gay"
"qualifications for cusick"
"maryland govenor child support candidate"
"is j p cusick sr gay"
"women beating down men"

That last one is the funniest


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> "cat cusick"


I know Jimmy got into it with the horse people a while back for saying that riding horses is "abuse".  Does he have something against cat people too?   



> "is diogeneanskeptic.com a reliable source"


If one considers a site comprised almost entirely of direct quotes 'reliable'.   



> That last one is the funniest


I think it's funny how many times "gay" is found.  Maybe there's something about Jimmy that even I have not heard before.


----------



## retiredweaxman

thunderclapp said:


> His delusion (one of many) is that the race is going to be so close between him and O'Malley, that we won't know the results for days.



Maybe he will not know the results for days - but we will know the results MINUTES after the polls close.

I will be watching CNN on line tomorrow for any and all results.


----------



## daisycreek

He may get a few votes from the "Anyone but O'Malley" voters...


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> I know Jimmy got into it with the horse people a while back for saying that riding horses is "abuse".  Does he have something against cat people too?



Just women with cats...(as Booky)


> I am not certain possitive, but I do believe it is very true;  that any woman that has a cat for a pet is off limits, there is no use for any man to seek them, no reason to flirt with them, and do not try to date one, because the woman having a pet cat is a sure sign that her heart is closed and she has completely given up on men.  The woman might say otherwise, and they might even go to single groups, and they post online dating sites seeking her "Prince Charming", but men do not be fooled.  The pet cat is the sure sign of winter's cold.  I get this opinion from experience and looking around. And the women talk to each other so a new woman comes around and another woman will whisper to them to go get a cat.  And I do not say owning the cats make the women cold, the cat is just a sign.  An I do admit that surely there might be some single women with a cat and not be rigid, just as surely there are some single men that might have a cat, but my point remains true for the vast majority.  A single woman over 40 and having a pet cat is not going to be open to any romantic relationship, and it is a sign for men to stay away and do not even try. Senior Dating and Sexuality


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> If one considers a site comprised almost entirely of direct quotes 'reliable'.



I got a big kick out of that one.  It's funny, but out of 187 visits so far today, 100 of them read the "Cusick Responds to Issues Questionnaire" which is an exact copy of what is on the League of Woman Voters page.  I think my site comes up before theirs in the search.  Blogs are almost instantly added to the search engines.  If I had just done a plain website, I don't think it would have even showed up in the search engines.

Another thing that is funny is that JP made a big, big mistake using the VoteJP user name.  He was so sure that using these forums was going to get him well known (outside of the forums). Who would ever search for VoteJP when trying to research his qualifications?  Any time we used his real name in a posting is practically the only time he would be picked up by the search engines.  We certainly did do him a favor when doing that, but the results are not what he expected to get.


----------



## thunderclapp

daisycreek said:


> He may get a few votes from the "Anyone but O'Malley" voters...



Yes, especially since they are listed alphabetically and Cusick is first.  But I wonder how many Dems are in the "Anyone but O'Malley" category?  The media doesn't inform us of such things.


----------



## Tigerlily

daisycreek said:


> He may get a few votes from the "Anyone but O'Malley" voters...



I was so peeved that JPC was the first one listed on the faux ballot I received . I will in no way vote for MOM again. So I think I may just vote for the Jaffe family who are in the middle for the primary. 

To be honest though I have debated tonight as to even waste my time to go there and vote as there are only 4 out of 15 actual races where my vote will even matter. All the other 11 races are uncontested in the primary.

I am a Demipublican and my SO is a Republicrat. I will say that no matter what I will vote for Stephen Waugh in the fall but only due to the fact that I respect the fact that he sits at the end of GMR and RT 5 at 6:50 am at least three times a week with a big sign and just waves at us all. He really has the traffic signal timing down to a tee.


----------



## Tigerlily

You know what just forget what I posted. After a moment of reflection I am writing in my own candidate. T-Bone for King!!!


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> Just women with cats...(as Booky)


Wow, he sounds awfully superstitious there.  Or maybe just desperate and looking to blame his dating failures on anything but his own weaknesses.




thunderclapp said:


> Blogs are almost instantly added to the search engines.  If I had just done a plain website, I don't think it would have even showed up in the search engines.


Yeah, that's probably true.  To get a highly-ranked website takes a lot of visits.



> Another thing that is funny is that JP made a big, big mistake using the VoteJP user name.


Of course, what else but big, big mistakes would you expect from someone of his caliber?  Maybe by his 20th election he'll have learned enough to not appear as a _complete_ idiot.   




thunderclapp said:


> But I wonder how many Dems are in the "Anyone but O'Malley" category?  The media doesn't inform us of such things.


There is exit polling.  Sometimes that can be insightful, but as you indicated, the media source still needs to report the information fully and accurately.


----------



## hvp05

Well folks, election day has arrived!  It has been fun, but I have to say I'm glad another Cusick*o* campaign will be ending shortly.

The stats from thunder's blog show why it is important to reveal the true intentions of this fool:  relying on his brief answers in given questionnaires, a voter may be led to believe Cusick*o* is a serious candidate with sound ideas.

A couple days back, he mentioned how he will be happy regardless of the outcome today because he knows his vision [of destroying CS] will one day happen.  Days like today, when the voters officially register their opinions, have to deliver the message that not only do voters disapprove of his looney ideas, they profoundly detest them.  I don't care how bad O'Malley is, a crackpot like Cusick*o* does not deserve a SINGLE vote.

In about 17 hours we'll see how close to that he ends up.  May it be his most embarrassing day yet!


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> I don't care how bad O'Malley is, a crackpot like Cusick*o* does not deserve a SINGLE vote.
> 
> In about 17 hours we'll see how close to that he ends up.  May it be his most embarrassing day yet!



I have a very mild fear that what happened in N.C. with Alvin Greene could happen in MD.  That is the reason for my CRUSADE (like that word Jimmy?).  But on the other hand, if that did happen, Cusick would get beaten down so badly in the General Election, no matter who ran against him, that it would most likely be the last election he would run for.  Who knows what his next attempt for attention would be after that?



> Mr. Cusick, originally from St. Mary's County, claimed he was trying to send a message to Gov. Parris N. Glendening. He had written the governor letters denouncing child support laws as thievery.
> 
> When the governor didn't write back, Mr. Cusick said he decided to deliver a message Mr. Glendening would be sure to see.  Homeless man gets 3 years for graffiti • Top Stories (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)


----------



## hvp05

thunderclapp said:


> I have a very mild fear that what happened in N.C. with Alvin Greene could happen in MD.


I don't see that happening.  Jimmy has _tried_ - to the best of his limited ability - to put himself out there, and wherever he goes, he garners nothing but scorn.  But as you said, if he WERE to win this round, he would be absolutely demolished in the General - which is the only reason I have a slight hope that he might actually win today.


----------



## thunderclapp

hvp05 said:


> I don't see that happening.  Jimmy has _tried_ - to the best of his limited ability - to put himself out there, and wherever he goes, he garners nothing but scorn.  But as you said, if he WERE to win this round, he would be absolutely demolished in the General - which is the only reason I have a slight hope that he might actually win today.



Yeah!  Slight hope!  Maybe that's what I meant.  That's the ticket!


----------



## Geruch

thunderclapp said:


> I got a big kick out of that one.  It's funny, but out of 187 visits so far today, 100 of them read the "Cusick Responds to Issues Questionnaire" which is an exact copy of what is on the League of Woman Voters page.  I think my site comes up before theirs in the search.  Blogs are almost instantly added to the search engines.  If I had just done a plain website, I don't think it would have even showed up in the search engines.


That's great you got a lot of visitors. I never bother to pay attention to how many was visiting my website and blog. Guess I should have. Well it's not that important now. 

It's Election Day already, boy how time flys.  



thunderclapp said:


> Another thing that is funny is that JP made a big, big mistake using the VoteJP user name.  He was so sure that using these forums was going to get him well known (outside of the forums). Who would ever search for VoteJP when trying to research his qualifications?  Any time we used his real name in a posting is practically the only time he would be picked up by the search engines.  We certainly did do him a favor when doing that, but the results are not what he expected to get.


That was the main reason I used his full name on the forums sometimes. 
Cause I knew the search engines would pick it up.

That small piece that I wrote was used in the voting section. In one of the local newpapers. 
I'm sure quite a few seen that and had to check out who James P. Cusick Sr. really is. 

My blog: The Truth Is Clear

I think we both did a great job. We got the truth out.


----------



## thunderclapp

Geruch said:


> That was the main reason I used his full name on the forums sometimes.
> Cause I knew the search engines would pick it up.



I thought that was what you were doing.  Way to go!



Geruch said:


> That small piece that I wrote was used in the voting section. In one of the local newpapers.
> I'm sure quite a few seen that and had to check out who James P. Cusick Sr. really is.



I don't think I saw that.  I just went to your blog and saw a new post.  I am a follower, but I didn't receive a notice about it.  I wonder why?



Geruch said:


> I think we both did a great job. We got the truth out.



BTW, I forgot to tell you that I love that jail picture you did of Cusick.

We were a team, weren't we?  Like two peas in a pod!


----------



## retiredweaxman

No matter the results or how they turn out (I think we all know how things will turn out), I want to say BZ to both GERUCH and THUNDERCLAPP. Without you guys, people may not have known the truth. You guys busted butt and ensured the word got out.

I would also like to say thank you to all of the Forumites that challenged JPC in any discussion (as painful as it may have been). Because of all of you, JPC showed his true colors to all of the potential voters in Southern MD in particular and to anyone outside the tri-county area interested in voting in the primary.


----------



## thunderclapp

retiredweaxman said:


> No matter the results or how they turn out (I think we all know how things will turn out), I want to say BZ to both GERUCH and THUNDERCLAPP. Without you guys, people may not have known the truth. You guys busted butt and ensured the word got out.
> 
> I would also like to say thank you to all of the Forumites that challenged JPC in any discussion (as painful as it may have been). Because of all of you, JPC showed his true colors to all of the potential voters in Southern MD in particular and to anyone outside the tri-county area interested in voting in the primary.



Thanks so very much!  You certainly did your share of putting him in his place.  I guess he is taking the day off.  He usually comes back to say something after he loses and then eventually fades away.  I think he's going to go to Home Depot to look at paint swatches to prepare for his next tagging spree.


----------



## Geruch

thunderclapp said:


> I don't think I saw that.  I just went to your blog and saw a new post.
> I am a follower, but I didn't receive a notice about it.  I wonder why?


I don't usually do blogs so haven't a clue. Maybe I don't have something set right.  



thunderclapp said:


> BTW, I forgot to tell you that I love that jail picture you did of Cusick.
> We were a team, weren't we?  Like two peas in a pod!


Visual effects does wonders. Don't you think? 

Yes we were a team. You was the spark that lite my fire. 
I did get a bit bored from reading the SOS James P. Cusick Sr. was saying.


----------



## retiredweaxman

thunderclapp said:


> Thanks so very much!  You certainly did your share of putting him in his place.  I guess he is taking the day off.  He usually comes back to say something after he loses and then eventually fades away.  I think he's going to go to Home Depot to look at paint swatches to prepare for his next tagging spree.



He reported in another thread that he was attacked by a computer virus a couple of days ago and is back to using the library computer on a very limited basis....

It was my pleasure to help you guys in any way I could...in a demented way, it was kind of fun to read his rants and I will miss him when he goes into hibernation soon!!!


----------



## Geruch

retiredweaxman said:


> No matter the results or how they turn out (I think we all know how things will turn out), I want to say BZ to both GERUCH and THUNDERCLAPP. Without you guys, people may not have known the truth. You guys busted butt and ensured the word got out.


Thanks a bunch  

At least some of voters know the truth about James P. Cusick Sr. 

I been on many forums and I never ran across someone that I despise.
JP is the only one I really despise. He's a nobody in my book.

Mark my word, He won't be the next Governor of Maryland.


----------



## Geruch

retiredweaxman said:


> He reported in another thread that he was attacked by a computer virus a couple of days ago and is back to using the library computer on a very limited basis....


I have some what of a hard time believing that. He went for days without posting in the pass and he never said anything. But of course I have a hard time believing anything he saids. 

Another time he said, The lawn mower ran over the wires and that's why he hasn't been on the computer.
Now that I find hard to believe too. Maybe it's just me, but sound fishy. 

One thing for sure, Not everyone post on the forums every single day.


----------

